# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فوائد متنوعة ومتفرقة !! 2021 !!

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق جمادى أول ١٤٤٢ 
الموافق ١/١/٢١

#ليتنا_مثل_سالم

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله -:
حج الخليفة الأموي هشام بن عبدالملك ذات مرة ، وبينما هو يطوف بالبيت رأى سالما بن عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب

وحذاءه مقطعة في يده وعليه ملابس لاتساوي درهمين فاقترب منه وسلم عليه ثم قال له : يا سالم ألك إليّ حاجة؟!

فنظر إليه سالم مستغرباً وغاضباً، ثم قال له : أما تستحي ونحن في بيت الله وتريد مني أن أرفع حاجتي إلى غير الله ؟

فظهر على وجه الخليفة الإحراج والخجل الشديدين وترك سالم وأكمل طوافه.
وأخذ يراقبه فلما رآه خارجاً من الحرم لحقه وقال له: يا سالم أبيتَ أن تعرض علي حاجتك في الحرم فاسألني الآن وأنت خارجه

فقال له سالم : هل أرفع إليك حاجة من حوائج الدنيا أم من حوائج الآخرة ؟!

فقال الخليفة : يا سالم من حوائج الدنيا، فإن حوائج الآخرة فلا يُسأل فيها إلا الله.

فقال سالم : يا هشام والله ما طلبت حاجة من حوائج الدنيا ممن يملك الدنيا ، فكيف أطلبها ممن لا يملكها ؟!

عندها دمعت عينا الخليفة هشام بن عبدالملك وقال مقولته الشهيرة : ليتني مثل سالم بملكي كله !!!

البداية والنهاية (٩ /٢٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يحيى بن معاذ رحمه الله : «القلوب كالقدور في الصدور تغلي بما فيها ومغارفها ألسنتها فانتظر الرجل حتى يتكلم فإن لسانه يغترف لك ما في قلبه من بين حلو وحامض وعذب وأجاج، يخبرك عن طعم قلبه اغتراف لسانه»
حلية الأولياء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(طرفة)*

*‏الشيخ صفي الدين الهندي الفقيه كان رديء الخط يُحدّث عن نفسه فيقول: وجدت بسوق الكتب كتاباً بخط أقبح من خطي فاشتريته بثمن غال أكثر مما يستحق لأحتج به على من يدّعي أن خطي أقبح الخطوط؛ فلما عدت إلى البيت وجدت أن هذا الكتاب بخطي القديم!!* 

*‏[طبقات الشافعيةللسبكي: ٩ /١٦٢-١٦٣]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد 1076 

تنبيه:

اشتهر عند بعض الناس إطلاق السيدة على المرأة، فيقولون مثلًا: هذا خاص بالرجال، وهذا خاص بالسيدات، وهذا قلب للحقائق، لأن السادة هم الرجال، قال تعالى: {وألفيا سيدها لدي الباب}، وقال: {الرجال قوامون على النساء} [الأنعام: 62]، وقال: «إن النساء عوان عندكم»، أي: بمنزلة الإسير: وقال في الرجل: «راع في أهله ومسؤول عن رعيته»، فالصواب أن يقال للواحدة أمراة وللجماعة منهن نساء.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
*«من استغفر الله ثم تاب إليه متعه متاعاً حسناً إلى أجل مسمى»*
جامع المسائل (7/ 449).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
*«ومن أغار على المسلمين وتعرض لدمائهم وأموالهم بغير حقها، فهو ظالم معتد، ولا طاعة لمن يأمر بذلك، فإنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الله»*
جامع المسائل (7/ 442).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام أبو العباس بن تيمية الحراني رحمه الله :

« فعلى كل مؤمن أن لا يتكلم في شيء من الدين إلا تبعا لما جاء به الرسول ، و لا يتقدم بين يديه ، بل ينظر ما قال فيكون قوله تبعا لقوله و علمه تبعا لأمره ، فهكذا كان الصحابة و من سلك سبيلهم من التابعين لهم بإحسان و أئمة المسلمين ، و لهذا لم يكن أحد منهم يعارض النصوص بمعقوله ، و لا يؤسس دينا غير ما جاء به الرسول ، و إذا اراد معرفة شيء من الدين و الكلام فيه نظر فيما قاله الله و الرسول ، فمنه يتعلم ، و به يتكلم ، و فيه ينظر و يتفكر ، و به يستدل فهذا أصل أهل السنة »

{ الفرقان بين الحق و الباطل : ٤٦ }

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وكان لا يسأم ممن يستفتيه أو يسأله بل يقبل عليه ببشاشة وجه ولين عريكة ويقف معه حتى يكون هو الذي يفارقه كبيرا كان أو صغيرا رجلا أو امرأة حرا أو عبدا عالما أو عاميا حاضرا أو باديا ولا يجبهه ولا يحرجه ولا ينفره بكلام يوحشه بل يجيبه ويفهمه ويعرفه الخطأ من الصواب بلطف وانبساط.



[ الأعلام العلية في مناقب ابن تيمية، ص ٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

⚪ *أفضل ما يقال في التعزية* ⚪

والأفضل أن يُعزى المصاب بما عَزَّى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته بقوله:

*[[إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ ، وَلَهُ مَا أَعْطَى ، وَكُلٌّ عِنْدَهُ بِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ، فَلْتَصْبِرْ وَلْتَحْتَسِبْ]]* 

رواه البخاري(1284)ومسلم  (923)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : فعلامة السعادة : *أن تكون حسنات العبد خلف ظهره ؛ وسيئاته نصب عينيه* .


[ مفتاح دار السعادة (٢/٨٤٣) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﷲتعالى:
(وتقلبك في الساجدين ) 
قال قتادة:
الذي يراك في الصلاة يراك وحدك ويراك في الجمع

 وقال مجاهد :
كان ﷺ يرى من خلفه كما يرى من أمامه كما صح الحديث بذلك

قال ابن عباس :
تقلبه من صلب نبي إلى صلب نبي حتى أخرجه نبيا
تفسير ابن كثير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قـال الفضيـل بـن عيـاض رحمه الله:*

*" يـا مسكيـن أنـت مسـيّء وتـرى أنـك محسـن،* 

*وأنـت جاهـل وتـرى أنـك عالـم، وتبخـل وتـرى أنـك كريـم،*

*وأحمـق وتـرى أنـك عاقـل، أجلـك قصيـر وأملـك طويــل".*


*قـال الذهبـي رحمه الله معلقـاً:*
*''إي واللـه صـدق، وأنـت ظالـم وتـرى أنـك مظلـوم،*
*وآكـل للحـرام وتـرى أنـك متـورع، وفاسـق وتعتقـد أنـك عـدل،*
*وطالـب العلـم للدنيـا وتـرى أنـك تطلبـه للـه".*

*سيـر أعـلام النبـلاء [8/440]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام السعدي -رحمه الله :

وعلامة الرحمة الموجودة في قلب العبد:
أن يكون محباً لوصول الخير لكافة الخلق عموماً وللمؤمنين خصوصاً كارهاً حصول الشر والضرر عليهم فبقدر هذه المحبة والكراهة تكون رحمته.

{بهجة قلوب الأبرار (١٨٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
عمن يغتاب ولاة الأمر
« اليوم يكون رميًا بالكلام️✍

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

( من كان الله معه فمن ذا الذي يغلبه أو ينالُه بسوء ؟! ، لو كادته السماوات والأرض والجبال لكفاه الله مؤونتها ! ).
‏
 ‏اعلام الموقعين:

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كم ضيعت عمرا طويلا 
حملت فيه وزرا ثقيلا 

كم نصب لك الموت دليلا 
إذ ساق العزيز ذليلا 

لقد حمل إلى القبور جيلا جيلا 
ونادى في الباقين رحيلا رحيلا

 لكن الهوى أعاد الطرف كليلا

#فوائد_من_المدهش
‏ابن الجوزي رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ ‏قال ابن تيميه - رحمه الله -:

‏فالله تعالى يبتلي عبده المؤمن ليطهره من الذنوب والمعايب "
‏

الاستقامه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال ابن القيم:

" الله تعالى لا يبتلي عبده ليهلكه،وإنما يبتليه ليمتحن صبره وعبوديته،فإن لله تعالى على العبد عبودية الضراء "

انظر : الوابل الصيب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏#تأملات_في_سورة  _الرعد

قال تعالى *( وهم يكفرون بالرحمن)*

‏نفى المشركون اسم الرحمن، وورث ذلك عنهم نفاة الأسماء في هذه الأمة، فكل بدعة حصلت في هذه الأمة في أبواب الأسماء والصفات فإنها من ابتغاء سنة الجاهلية، فإن أهلها إنما أخذوها من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين.

‏" شرح الواسطية، لصالح آل الشيخ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏{فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله}*
‏قال بعض المفسرين :
*‏الاستعاذة تكون *
*بعد الفراغ من القراءة*
*‏وعلّله : أن الشيطان يحرص على *
*إفساد ‏ما نبت في قلب المؤمن *
*مِن الخير فأُمر بالاستعاذة لإبقائه*
‏
قال ابن القيم :
‏( هذا لعَمْرُ الله ملحظ جيد
‏لكن السنة جاءت بالاستعاذة قبل الشروع)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏
‏كان السّلفُ لآخِر النّهار 
أشد تعظيماً مِن أوّله :
‏قال ابن المبارك :
‏"بلَغَنا أنّ مَن ختم نهاره بذكر الله
‏كُتب نهاره كلّه ذكرا"

‏لِذا كان آخر يوم الجمعة أفضل مِن أوله
‏لِما يُرْجى من ساعة الإجابة
‏وآخر يوم عرفة أفضل من أوله
‏لأنه وقت الوقوف
‏وهذا يُرجح أن صلاة العصر هي الوسطى

*ابنُ رجب*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يسلط الشيطان جنده على العبد بأنواع الأذى على حسب مرتبته في الخير، فكلما علت مرتبته أجلب عليه العدو بخيله ورجله وظاهر عليه بجنده وسلط عليه حزبه وأهله، وكلما جد في الإستقامة والدعوة إلى الله والقيام له بأمره جد العدو في إغراء السفهاء به ليشوش عليه ويشغله ويحزنه ويخذله.
‏✍️ ابن القيم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍ قال الإمام #ابن_القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

أغبى الناس من ضل في آخر سفره, وقد قارب المنزل. 
 الفوائد  (٢٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

   إذا أراد الله بالعبد خيراً أعانه بالوقت و جعل وقته مساعداً له، 
و إذا أراد به شراً جعل وقته عليه، و ناكَدَه وقتَه، فكلَّما أراد التأهّبَ  للمسير لم يساعدْه الوقت، 
و الأوَّل كلما همَّتْ  نفسه بالقعود أقامَه الوقت و ساعَده "

مدارج السالكين (٣ / ١٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{رَبنَا ٱغفِرۡ لَنَا ولِإِخوَ ٰ⁠نِن  ا ٱلذِینَ سَبَقونَا بِٱلإِیمَـٰن}

قال (إمام الجرح والتعديل) يحيى بن معين:
إنا لنطعن على أقوام لعلهم حطوا رحالهم في الجنة من مائتي سنة، قال ابن مهرويه: فدخلت على ابن أبي حاتم وهو يحدث بكتاب الجرح والتعديل فحدثته بهذا؛ فبكى.
(تذكرة الحفاظ 3/831)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

(هذه الكلمة هي كلمة استعانة لا كلمة استرجاع وكثير من الناس يقولها عند المصائب بمنزلة الاسترجاع ويقولها جزعًا لا صبرًا)

*شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*
*الإستقامة ٢/٨١*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"" قال شيخ الإسلام
ابن تيمية في " الاختيارات العلمية " (ص 119) : " يكره الخروج من مكة لعمرة تطوع، وذلك بدعة لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا أصحابه على عهده، لا في رمضان ولا في غيره، ولم يأمر عائشة بها، بل أذن لها بعد المراجعة
تطييبا لقلبها، وطوافه بالبيت أفضل من الخروج اتفاقا، ويخرج عند من لم يكرهه على سبيل الجواز ". وهذا خلاصة ما جاء في بعض أجوبته المذكورة في "
مجموع الفتاوى " (26 / 252 - 263) ، ثم قال (26 / 264) : " ولهذا كان السلف والأئمة ينهون عن ذلك، فروى سعيد بن منصور في " سننه " عن طاووس - أجل
أصحاب ابن عباس - قال: " الذين يعتمرون من التنعيم ما أدري أيؤجرون عليها أم يعذبون؟ قيل: فلم يعذبون؟ قال: لأنه يدع الطواف بالبيت، ويخرج إلى أربعة
أميال ويجيء، وإلى أن يجيء من أربعة أميال [يكون] قد طاف مائتي طواف،
وكلما طاف بالبيت كان أفضل من أن يمشي في غير شيء ". وأقره الإمام أحمد.
وقال عطاء بن السائب: " اعتمرنا بعد الحج، فعاب ذلك علينا سعيد بن جبير ".
وقد أجازها آخرون، لكن لم يفعلوها ... ". وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في " زاد
المعاد " (1 / 243) : " ولم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمره عمرة واحدة
خارجا من مكة كما يفعل كثير من الناس اليوم، وإنما كانت عمره كلها داخلا إلى مكة، وقد أقام بعد الوحي بمكة ثلاث عشرة سنة، لم ينقل عنه أنه اعتمر خارجا
من مكة في تلك المدة أصلا، فالعمرة التي فعلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشرعها فهي عمرة الداخل إلى مكة، لا عمرة من كان بها فيخرج إلى الحل ليعتمر، ولم يفعل هذا على عهده أحد قط إلا عائشة وحدها من بين سائر من كان معه، لأنها
كانت قد أهلت بالعمرة فحاضت، فأمرها فأدخلت الحج على العمرة وصارت قارنة،
وأخبرها أن طوافها بالبيت وبين الصفا والمروة قد وقع عن حجتها وعمرتها،
فوجدت في نفسها أن ترجع صواحباتها بحج وعمرة مستقلين فإنهن كن متمتعات ولم
يحضن ولم يقرن، وترجع هي بعمرة في ضمن حجتها، فأمر أخاها أن يعمرها من التنعيم تطييبا لقلبها، ولم يعتمر هو من التنعيم في تلك الحجة ولا أحد ممن
كان معه " أهـ. "الصحيحة" (6/ 258 ـ 259)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

(وأيضُا، لا تجد أحدًا من أهل الأرض حقق علمًا من العلوم وصار إمامًا فيه مستعينًا بصناعة المنطق، لا من العلوم الدينية ولا غيرها، فالأطباء والحُسّابُ والكتاب ونحوهم، يحققون ما يحققون من علومهم وصناعاتهم بغير صناعة المنطق.

وقد صنف في الإسلام علوم النحو واللغة والعروض والفقه وأصوله والكلام وغير ذلك، وليس في أئمة هذه الفنون من كان يلتفت إلى المنطق، بل عامتهم كانوا قبل أن يُعَرَّبَ هذا المنطق اليوناني.

وأما العلوم الموروثة عن الأنبياء صرفًا، وإن كان الفقه وأصوله متصلا بذلك، فهي أجل وأعظم من أن يظن أن لأهلها التفاتًا إلى المنطق؛ إذ ليس في القرون الثلاثة من هذه الأمة -التي هي خير أمة أخرجت للناس- وأفضلُها القرون الثلاثة، من كان يلتفت إلى المنطق أو يعرج عليه، مع أنهم في تحقيق العلوم وكمالها بالغاية التي لا يدرِك أحد شأوها، كانوا أعمق الناس علمًا، وأقلهم تکلفًا، وأبرهم قلوبًا. ولا يوجد لغيرهم کلام فيما تكلموا فيه إلا وجدت بين الكلامين من الفرق أعظم ما بين القَدَمِ والفَرْقِ[¹]، بل الذي وجدناه بالاستقراء أن من المعلوم أن من الخائضين في العلوم من أهل هذه الصناعة أكثر الناس شکًّا واضطرابًا، وأقلهم علمًا وتحقيقًا، وأبعدهم عن تحقيق علم موزون، وإن كان فيهم من قد يحقق شيئًا من العلم. فذلك لصحة المادة والأدلة التي ينظر فيها، وصحة ذهنه وإدراكه، لا لأجل المنطق، بل إدخال صناعة المنطق في العلوم الصحيحة يطول العبارة ويبعد الإشارة، ويجعل القريب من العلم بعيدًا، واليسير منه عسيرًا. ولهذا تجد من أدخله في الخلاف والكلام وأصول الفقه وغير ذلك، لم يفد إلا كثرة الكلام والتشقيق، مع قلة العلم والتحقيق.
فعلم أنه من أعظم حشو الكلام، وأبعد الأشياء عن طريقة ذوي الأحلام).

مجموع الفتاوى (٩/ص:٢٣-٢٤).

[¹] أي فَرْق الرأس، وهو الفاصل بين صفين من شعر الرأس.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

‏"فالأدعية و الأذكار النبوية هي أفضل ما يتحراه المتحري من الذكر و الدعاء و سالكها على سبيل أمان و سلامة و الفوائد و النتائج التي تحصل لا يعبر عنه لسان و لا يحيط به إنسان".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٢صـ٥١١

و ‏قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-  : 

الذِكر هو رُوح الأعمال الصّالحة فإذا خَلا العمل عن الذِكر كان كالجَسد الذي لا رُوح فِيه.

مدارج السالكين ٢-٤٧٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمر بن عبدالعزيز -رحمه الله-:

ما رفق أحدٌ بِأحدٍ في الدُّنْيا، إلّا رفق الله به يوم القيامة.
روضة العُقلاء (ص١٦٧)

اللهم ارفق بنا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫️حاجة العبد للاستعانة

❍قال ابن رجب -رحمه الله- : 

 العبد مُحتاجٌ إلى الاستعانة بالله في فعل المأمورات، وفي ترك المحظورات، وفي الصبر على المقدورات، كما قال يعقوب -عليه السلام- لبنيه: ﴿ فصبرٌ جميلٌ واللهُ المستعانُ على ما تصِفونَ ﴾. ولهذا قالت عائشة -رضي الله عنه- هذه الكلمة لما قال أهل الإفك ما قالوا فبرأها الله مما قالوا.
وقال موسى -عليه السلام- لقومه :
 ﴿ استعينوا بالله واصبروا ﴾...

 مجموع الرسائل (٦١/٢)
⁩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.

 قــال الإمـام عبـد العـزيز بـن بــاز رحمه الله:-

«الإنسـان قـد تضـيق أمامـه الـدروب وتسـد فـي وجـهه الأبـواب فـي بعـض حاجـاته، فالتـقوىٰ هـي الـمفتاح لهـذه المضـائق وهـي سبـب التيسـير لـها ،

كمـا قـال عـز وجـل :-﴿ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا ﴾

 "مجمـوع فـتاوىٰ ومـقالات (٢٨٦/٢)"


.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#درجات_التوكل

قال ابو علي الدّقّاق رحمه الله :

" #التوكل_ثلاث_درج

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#الدعاء_باسم_الل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا" 

قال الحسن البصري: لقد أنصفك يا بن آدم من جعلك حسيب نفسك. 

البداية والنهاية (١٠/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

وملاك الأمر كله الرغبة في الله وإرادة وجهه والتقرب إليه بأنواع الوسائل والشوق إلى الوصول إليه وإلى لقائه،

 فإن لم يكن للعبد همة إلى ذلك فالرغبة في الجنة ونعيمها وما أعد الله فيها لأوليائه، 

فإن لم تكن له همة عالية تطالبه بذلك فخشية النار وما أعد الله فيها لمن عصاه، 

ولا يقدر على ذلك بعد قدر الله وتوفيقه إلا بمخالفة هواه. 

فهذه فصول أربعة هن ربيع المؤمن وصيفه وخريفه وشتاؤه،

 وهن منازله في سيره إلى الله عز وجل، 

وليس له منزلة غيرها.

 فأما مخالفة الهوى فلم يجعل الله للجنة طريقا غير مخالفته، ولم يجعل للنار طريقا غير متابعته،

 قال الله تعالى: {فأما من طغى وآثر الحياة الدنيا فإن الجحيم هي المأوى وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى}.

 وقال تعالى: {ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان}

 قيل هو العبد يهوى المعصية فيذكر مقام ربه عليه في الدنيا ومقامه بين يديه في الآخرة فيتركها لله.

روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تنبيه لمن رزقه الله حسن الصوت بالقرآن

قال الإمام أبو بكر الآجري:
يَنْبَغِي لِمَن رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ حُسْنَ الصَّوْتِ بِالقُرْآنِ أنْ يَعْلَمَ أنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ خَصَّهُ بِخَيْرٍ عَظِيمٍ؛ فَلْيَعْرِفْ قَدْرَ ما خَصَّهُ اللَّهُ بِهِ، ولْيَقْرَأْ لِلَّهِ لا لِلْمَخْلُوقِين  َ ولِيَحْذَرْ مِنَ المَيْلِ إلى أنْ يُسْتَمَعَ مِنهُ لِيَحْظى بِهِ عِنْدَ السّامِعِينَ رَغْبَةً فِي الدُّنْيا، والمَيْلِ إلى حُسْنِ الثَّناءِ والجاهِ عِنْدَ أبْناءِ الدُّنْيا، والصَّلاةِ بِالمُلُوكِ دُونَ الصَّلاةِ بِعَوامِّ النّاسِ ، فَمَن مالَتْ نَفْسُهُ إلى ما نَهَيْتُهُ عَنْهُ خِفْتُهُ أنْ يَكُونَ حُسْنُ صَوْتِهِ فِتْنَةً عَلَيْهِ، وإنَّما يَنْفَعُهُ حُسْنُ صَوْتِهِ إذا خَشِيَ اللَّهَ فِي السِّرِّ والعَلانِيَةِ، وكانَ مُرادُهُ أنْ يُسْتَمَعَ مِنهُ القُرْآنُ؛ لِيَنْتَبِهَ أهْلُ الغَفْلَةِ عَنْ غَفْلَتِهِمْ، فَيَرْغَبُوا فِيما رَغَّبَهُمُ اللَّهُ، ويَنْتَهُوا عَمّا نَهاهُمْ، فَمَن كانَتْ هَذِهِ صِفَتَهُ انْتَفَعَ بِحُسْنِ صَوْتِهِ، وانْتَفَعَ بِهِ النّاسُ.
أخلاق أهل القرآن ص ‏١٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان حُضَين بن المنذر البصري، إذا دخل عليه زوج ابنته أوزوج أخته يتنحى له عن مجلسه ويقول(مرحبًا بمن كفى المؤونة وستر العورة)
حضين بن المنذر من كبار التابعين

[ بغية الطلب لابن العديم : ٦/٤٤٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عبدالله بن المبارك:

"كتبتُ عن ألف ومائة شيخ، ما كتبت عن أفضلَ مِن سُفْيان الثَّوري".

 تاريخ بغداد 10/ 219

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الأصمعيُّ وغير واحد: لَمَّا ماتت النوار بنت أعين بن ضبيعة المجاشعي امرأة الفرزدق - *وكانتْ قد أوصتْ أن يصلِّي عليها الحسنُ البصري* -



فشهدها أعيانُ أهل البصرة مع الحسن، والحسن على بغلته، والفرزدق على بعيرها



فسار فقال الحسن للفرزدق: ماذا يقولُ الناس؟



قال: يقولون: شَهِد هذه الجنازةَ اليوم خيرُ الناس، يعنونك، وشرُّ الناس، يعنوني



فقال له: يا أبا فراس: لستُ أنا بخير الناس، ولستَ أنت بشرِّ الناس



ثم قال له الحسن: ما أعددتَ لهذا اليوم؟



قال: شهادةُ ألاَّ إله إلا الله، منذ ثمانين سَنَة، فلمَّا أن صلَّى عليها الحسن مالوا إلى قبرها



فأنشأ الفرزدق يقول:


أَخَافُ وَرَاءَ الْقَبْرِ إِنْ لَمْ يُعَافِنِي * أَشَدَّ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ الْتِهَابًا وَأَضْيَقَا 

إِذَا جَاءَنِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ قَائِدٌ * عَنِيفٌ وَسَوَّاقٌ يَسُوقُ الْفَرَزْدَقَا 

لَقَدْ خَابَ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِ دَارِمَ مَنْ مَشَى * إِلَى النَّارِ مَغْلُولَ الْقِلاَدَةِ أَزْرَقَا 

يُسَاقُ إِلَى نَارِ الْجَحِيمِ مُسَرْبَلاً * سَرَابِيلَ قَطْرَانٍ لِبَاسًا مُخَرَّقَا 

إِذَا شَرِبُوا فِيهَا الصَّدِيدَ رَأَيْتَهُمْ * يَذُوبُونَ مِنْ حَرِّ الصَّدِيدِ تَمَزُّقَا 



قال: فبَكَى الحسن حتى بلَّ الثرى، ثم الْتزم الفرزدق، وقال: لقد كنتَ مِن أبغض الناس إليَّ، وإنك اليوم من أحبِّ الناس إليَّ.




البداية والنهاية لابن كثير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عاصم النبيل: «ما اغتبتُ أحدًا منذ علمتُ أنَّ الغيبة تضرُّ بصاحبها»

خلق أفعال العباد للبخاري (٢٣٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام مالك :

(ينبغي للرجل أن يُحسِن إلى أهل داره حتى يكون أحب الناس إليهم ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ليتنى لم انشغل إلا بالقرآن !

قال سفيان الثوري : « ليتني كنت اقتصرت على القرآن » .

ابن تيمية : « وندمت على تضييع أكثر أوقاتي في غير معاني القرآن » .

سفيان بن عيينة : « والله لا تبلغوا ذروة هذا الأمر حتى لا يكون شيء أحب إليكم من الله ، فمَن أحب القرآن؛ فقد أحب الله ، افقهوا ما يقال لكم » .

ابن مسعود : « إذا أردتم العلم ؛ فانثروا القرآن ، فإن فيه علم الأولين والآخرين » .

قال أبو هريرة: « إن البيت الذى يتلى فيه القرآن اتسع بأهله وكثر خيره وحضرته الملائكة وخرجت منه الشياطين ، وإن البيت الذي لايتلى فيه كتاب الله عز وجل ضاق بأهله وقل خيره وخرجت منه الملائكة وحضرته الشياطين ».

قال الاعمش : « ومما رفعني الله به القرآن » .

قال الحسن البصري: « والله ما دون القرآن من غنى ولا بعده من فاقة فقر " .    

قال أحد السلف : « كلما زاد حزبي من القرآن، زادت البركة في وقتي ، ولا زلت أزيد حتى بلغ حزبي عشرة أجزاء ».

 قال إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد المقدسي موصيا الضياء المقدسي لما أراد الرحلة للعلم : « أكثر من قراءة القرآن ولا تتركه ؛ فإنه يتيسر لك الذي تطلبه على قدر ما تقرأ .

قال الضياء : « فرأيت ذلك وجربته كثيراً ، فكنت إذا قرأت كثيراً تيسر لي من سماع الحديث وكتابته الكثير ، وإذا لم أقرأ لم يتيسر لي ».

قال الحسن بن علي : « إن من كان قبلكم رأوا القرآن رسائل من ربهم فكانوا يتدبرونها بالليل ويتفقدونها في النهار »  .

قال عثمان بن عفان : « لو طهرت القلوب ؛ لم تشبع من قراءة القرآن »  .  

قال ابن مسعود : « لا تهذوا القرآن هذَّ الشعر ولا تنثروه نثر الدقل ؛ قفوا عند عجائبه وحركوا به القلوب ولا يكن هم أحدكم آخر السورة » .

قال رجل لأبي بن كعب: « أوصني »؛ قال: « اتخذ كتاب الله إماماً، وارض به قاضياً وحكماً؛ فانه الذي استخلف فيكم رسولكم، شفيع، مطاع، وشاهد لا يتهم، فيه ذكركم، وذكر من قبلكم، وحكم ما بينكم، وخبركم، وخبر ما بعدكم»  .

قال كعب الأحبار : « عليكم بالقرآن، فإنه فهم العقل، ونور الحكمة، وينابيع العلم؛ وأحدث الكتب عهداً بالرحمن » .

قال كعب الأحبار : « {وَالسَّابِقُون

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ *عن معمر بن راشد قال* 
*سمعنا أنه لا يأتي على صاحب الربا أربعون سنة حتى يمحق* ..
*قال تعالى ( يمحق الله الربا )* 
*رواه عبد الرزاق بإسناد حسن*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

موعظه (الصحبــــة الصالحــــة) 

قال كعب رحمه الله :

إن الرَّجُلينِ كانا صديقينِ في الدنيا ، فَيَمُرُّ أحدُهما بصاحبه وهو يُجَرُّ إلى النار ، فيقول له أخوه : واللهِ ما بقي لي إلا حسنةً واحدةً أنجو بها ، خُذها أنت يا أخي فتنجو بها مما أرى ، وأبقى أنا وإياكَ من أصحاب الأعراف .
قال : فيأمرُ اللهُ بهما جميعًا فيدخلان الجنة.
.    
الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي، (ج١٦)(ص٤٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فقه التعامل مع النفس عند الأذى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله تعالى-:

(وإذا رأيت العبد يقع في الناس إذا آذَوه ولا يَرجع إلى نفسه باللوم والاستغفار؛ فاعلم أن مصيبته مصيبةٌ حقيقية.
وإذا تاب واستغفر، وقال: هذا بذنوبي؛ صارت في حقه نعمة).

جامع المسائل (١٦٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(( هل الذي سمعه سارية صوت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ؟ ))* 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه (النبوات) :-

 (( وعمر بن الخطاب لما نادى: يا سارية الجبل قال: إن لله جندا يبلغونهم صوتي فعلم أن صوته إنما يبلغ بما ييسره الله من تبليغ بعض الملائكة أو صالحي الجن فيهتفون بمثل صوته كالذي ينادي ابنه أو غير ابنه وهو بعيد لا يسمع. يا فلان فيسمعه من يريد إبلاغه فينادي يا فلان فيسمع ذلك الصوت وهو المقصود بصوت أبيه وإلا فصوت البشر ليس في قوته أن يبلغ مسافة أيام )) .

النبوات لابن تيمية (1061/2)
ط/ أضواء السلف .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ذَهب الرَّازِي يَوما إِلَى نَيسَابُور، فتَراكَض لَهُ النَّاس ..
فَقالت امرَأةٌ عجُوز : مَن هَذَا؟ 

فَقيلَ لَها :
 هَذَا الرَّازي الَّذي يَحفظُ أَلف دَليل عَلى وُجُود اللَّه !
فَقَالت : لَولَم يَكن فِي قَلبِه أَلف شَك مَااحتَاج أَلفَ دَليل !

فَلمّا بَلغَه قَولُهَا قَال :
 اللَّهم إِيمَانًا كإِيمَان العجَائز!

أُولَئك الَّذين لَو قِيلَ لأَحدِهم أَعطِنَا دَلِيلًا عَلَى وُجُود اللَّه! 
لَربَّما تَلعثَم وَلم تُسعِفه لُغتُه

وَلَكن مَايضُرُّه وَحسبُه مِن الإِيمَان، أَنّ كُلّ خَليّة مِن جِسمِه تُؤمِن أَن لَاإِلَه إِلّا اللَّه وَأنّ مُحمّدًا رَسُول اللَّه!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: 

إنّ الإنسان أحياناً تأخذه الغيرة إذا رأى المعاصي والمنكرات فيغضب، 

نقول: جزاك الله خيراً؛ الغيرة لا شك أنها مطلوبة، ومن لا غيرة عنده فقلبه ميت، 

لكن! هل أنت تريد أن تطفئ نار الغيرة بما يصدر منك من قول جاف أو فعل نكد، أو تريد أن تصلح الخلق؟ الثاني هو الذي يجب أن يكون .

وإذا كان المقصود الإصلاح فيجب أن أسلك أقرب طريق إلى الإصلاح، أنا عندما أرى رجلا عاصياً لا شك أني أكره المعصية وأكره المعصية لهذا الشخص أيضاً، 

لكن كيف نعالج هذا؟ هل الإنسان إذا وجد شخصاً فيه ورم هل يأتي بالسكين السيئة ويشقه ويدعه يهراق دما، أو أنه يأتي بألطف مما تحصل به العملية وينظفه؟ الثاني،

والأدواء المعنوية كالأدواء الحسية؛ يجب علينا - لا سيما في هذا العصر الذي كثرت فيه المعاصي - أن نستعمل أرفق ما يكون بقدر ما يستطيع الإنسان،

صحيح أنه بشر قد يثور ويغضب ويتألم، لكن يجب أن يهدئ نفسه؛ لأنه يريد إصلاح الغير . 

 شرح بلوغ المرام (١/٩٧) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قطع علائق المشركين 

قال الله تعالى: ﴿قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ. وَلَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ﴾ [سبأ: ٢٢ ـ ٢٣]. 

قال ابن القيِّم رحمه الله مبرزًا وجهَ البيان في هذه الآية الكريمة: «فالمشرك إنما يتَّخذ معبودَه لِما يعتقد أنه يحصل له به من النفع، والنفعُ لا يكون إلَّا ممَّن فيه خصلةٌ من هذه الأربع: 

ـ إمَّا مالكٌ لِما يريده عبادُه منه. 

ـ فإن لم يكن مالكًا كان شريكًا للمالك. 

ـ فإن لم يكن شريكًا له كان مُعينًا له وظهيرًا. 

ـ فإن لم يكن مُعينًا ولا ظهيرًا كان شفيعًا عنده. 

فنفى سبحانه المراتب الأربع نفيًا مترتِّبًا، متنقِّلًا من الأعلى إلى ما دونه، فنفى الملك، والشركة، والمظاهرة، والشفاعة التي يظنُّها المشرك، وأثبت شفاعةً لا نصيب فيها لمشركٍ، وهي الشفاعة بإذنه. 

فكفى بهذه الآية نورًا وبرهانًا ونجاةً وتجريدًا للتوحيد وقطعًا لأصول الشرك وموادِّه لمن عقلها». 

[«مدارج السالكين» لابن القيِّم (١/ ٣٤٣)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍ قال الإمام #ابن_القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

أغبى الناس من ضل في آخر سفره, وقد قارب المنزل. 
 الفوائد  (٢٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

   إذا أراد الله بالعبد خيراً أعانه بالوقت و جعل وقته مساعداً له، 
و إذا أراد به شراً جعل وقته عليه، و ناكَدَه وقتَه، فكلَّما أراد التأهّبَ  للمسير لم يساعدْه الوقت، 
و الأوَّل كلما همَّتْ  نفسه بالقعود أقامَه الوقت و ساعَده "

مدارج السالكين (٣ / ١٣٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

‏"فالأدعية و الأذكار النبوية هي أفضل ما يتحراه المتحري من الذكر و الدعاء و سالكها على سبيل أمان و سلامة و الفوائد و النتائج التي تحصل لا يعبر عنه لسان و لا يحيط به إنسان".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٢صـ٥١١

و ‏قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-  : 

الذِكر هو رُوح الأعمال الصّالحة فإذا خَلا العمل عن الذِكر كان كالجَسد الذي لا رُوح فِيه.

مدارج السالكين ٢-٤٧٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أعظم علاجات المرض .. 

✍ ‏قال الامام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ :

⇦ ومن أعظم علاجات المرض فعل الخير والإحسان ، والذكر والدعاء والتضرع والابتهال إلى الله ، والتوبة ، 

➠ ولهذه الأمور تأثير في دفع العلل وحصول الشفاء أعظم من الأدوية الطبيعية ولكن بحسب استعداد النفس ، وقبولها وعقيدتها في ذلك ونفعه .

 |[ زاد المعاد (٤/١٣٢) ]| .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الأعمالُ الشريفة بحاجةٍ -بعد الاستعانة بالله- إلى صفاءِ ذهنٍ وإقبالٍ قويٍّ عليها حتى تُفتح عليك

قال الإمامُ ابنُ القيّم رحمه ﷲ:

وهَذا أمْرٌ يَحُسُّ بِهِ النّاظِرُ فِي مَسْألَةٍ إذا اسْتَعْمَلَ قُوى ذِهْنِهِ فِي غَيْرِها، ثُمَّ صارَ إلَيْها وافاها بِذِهْنٍ كالٍّ وقُوَّةٍ ضَعِيفَةٍ!
وهَذا شَأْنُ مَن اسْتَفْرَغَ قُواهُ فِي الأعْمالِ غَيْرِ المَشْرُوعَةِ تُضْعِفُ قُوَّتَهُ عِنْدَ العَمَلِ المَشْرُوعِ، كَمَن اسْتَفْرَغَ قُوَّتَهُ فِي السَّماعِ الشَّيْطانِيِّ فَإذا جاءَ قِيامُ اللَّيْلِ قامَ إلى وِرْدِهِ بِقُوَّةٍ كالَّةٍ وعَزِيمَةٍ بارِدَةٍ.
وكَذَلِكَ مَن صَرَفَ قُوى حُبِّهِ، وإرادَتِهِ إلى الصُّوَرِ أوْ المالِ أوْ الجاهِ، فَإذا طالَبَ قَلْبَهُ بِمَحَبَّةِ اللَّهِ فَإنْ انْجَذَبَ مَعَهُ انْجَذَبَ بِقُوَّةٍ ضَعِيفَةٍ قَدْ اسْتَفْرَغَها فِي مَحَبَّةِ غَيْرِهِ.
فَمَن اسْتَفْرَغَ قُوى فِكْرِهِ فِي كَلامِ النّاسِ، فَإذا جاءَ إلى كَلامِ اللَّهِ ورَسُولِهِ جاءَ بِفِكْرَةٍ كالَّةٍ فَأعْطى بِحَسَبِ ذَلِكَ.

 إعلام الموقعين (١١٤/٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ما العمل عند استبطاء الفرج ؟

قال الإمام ابن رحب رحمه الله :

( فإنَّ المؤمن إذا استبطأ الفرجَ، وأَيِسَ منه بعد كثرة دعائه وتضرُّعه، ولم يظهر عليه أثرُ الإجابة يرجعُ إلى نفسه باللائمة، وقال لها:
 إنما أُتيتُ مِن قِبَلك، ولو كان فيكِ خيرٌ لَأُجِبْتِ، وهذا اللوم أحبُّ إلى الله من كثيرٍ من الطاعات، فإنه يوجب انكسارَ العبد لمولاه واعترافَه له بأنه أهلٌ لِما نزل به من البلاء، وأنه ليس بأهلٍ لإجابة الدعاء، فلذلك تسرع إليه حينئذٍ إجابةُ الدعاء وتفريجُ الكُرَب، فإنه تعالى عند المنكسرة قلوبُهم من أجله ».

[ جامع العلوم والحكم» لابن رجب (١/ ٤٩٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أقوى ما قيل في البخل :
بشّرت امرأة زوجها البخيل بظهور أسنان ابنهما..
فقال : اتُبشرينني بعدوّ الخُبز واللحم ! اذهبي إلى أهلك أنتِ طالق .. !
أبوحيان التوحيدي / الإمتاع والمؤانسة ج٣ (ص ٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
* أمثلة على آفات النفس:**

*✍ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "*

*⬅️ وسألت يومًا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن هذه المسألة، وقطع الآفات، والاشتغال بتنقية الطريق وتنظيفها،*

*⏪ فقال لي جملة كلامه: النفس مثل الباطوس - وهو جب القذر - كلما نبشته ظهر وخرج، ولكن إن أمكنك أن تسقف عليه، وتعبره وتجوزه، فافعل، ولا تشتغل بنبشه،فإنك لن تصل إلى قراره، وكلما نبشت شيئًا ظهر غيره،*

 *↩️ فقلت: سألت عن هذه المسألة بعض الشيوخ؟ فقال لي: مثال آفات النفس مثال الحيات والعقارب التي في طريق المسافر، فإن أقبل على تفتيش الطريق عنها، والاشتغال بقتلها: انقطع، ولم يمكنه السفر قط،*

* ولكن لتكن همَّتُك المسير، والإعراض عنها، وعدم الالتفات إليها، فإذا عرض لك فيها ما يعوقك عن المسير فاقتُله، ثم امضِ على سيرك، فاستحسن شيخ الإسلام ذلك جدًّا، وأثنى على قائله"؛*

 * مدارج السالكين (٢/ ٢٩٩).*
.

┈┅•●  ●•┉┈

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ ابنُ القيّم رحمه الله:

جهاد الهوى إن لم يكن أعظم من جهاد الكفار فليس بدونه، قال رجلٌ للحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى: يا أبا سعيد، أي الجهاد أفضل؟ قال: (جهادك هواك)، وسمعت شيخنا يقول: جهاد النفس والهوى أصلُ جهاد الكفار والمنافقين، فإنه لا يقدر على جهادهم حتى يجاهد نفسه وهواه أولا، حتى يخرج إليهم.

 روضة المحبين (ص:٦٣٩) 
ط. عالم الفوائد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تعالى: *{إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا}* [الأحزاب (72) 

■‏  قال ابن عباس: *الأمانة:*
(الفرائض التي افترضها الله على العباد).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما مات أبو الدرداء خطب معاوية أمَّ الدرداء ، فأبت وقالت : أرجو أن أكون زوجة أبي الدرداء في الجنة .

الاستيعاب  ٤ / ١٩٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لما مات أبو الدرداء خطب معاوية أمَّ الدرداء ، فأبت وقالت : أرجو أن أكون زوجة أبي الدرداء في الجنة .

الاستيعاب  ٤ / ١٩٣٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" وكان لا يسأم ممن يستفتيه أو يسأله بل يقبل عليه ببشاشة وجه ولين عريكة ويقف معه حتى يكون هو الذي يفارقه كبيرا كان أو صغيرا رجلا أو امرأة حرا أو عبدا عالما أو عاميا حاضرا أو باديا ولا يجبهه ولا يحرجه ولا ينفره بكلام يوحشه بل يجيبه ويفهمه ويعرفه الخطأ من الصواب بلطف وانبساط.



[ الأعلام العلية في مناقب ابن تيمية، ص ٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" الحسن بن عبد الله بن ويحيان، أبو علي، الراشدي، التلمساني: "

من كبار المقرئين في عصره، وأعلمهم بمواضع " الوقف" من الآيات. من أهل تلمسان، وبها نشأ وتعلم. ثم سكن مصر ومات بها. قال ابن الجزري: "إمام محقق عارف، كان عارفا بالقصيد، بصيرا بالأسانيد" وقال الذهبي: "كان ثقة مأمونا".



[ معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص ١٤٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" رحم الله عبدا دلني على خطئي، وأهدى إليّ عيوبي؛ فإن من السهل عليّ - بإذنه تعالى وتوفيقه - أن أتراجع عن خطأ تبين لي وجهه، وكتبي التي تطبع لأول مرة، وما يجدد طبعه منها أكبر شاهد على ذلك".

" كثيرا ما يقع أن أنقل حديثا من "الصحيحة" إلى "الضعيفة"، وبالعكس، وهذا مستنكر عند الجهلة، ومقبول مشكور جدا عند أهل العلم ..
وأنا - من فضل الله علي - نادرا ما أعيد طباعة كتاب، إلا وأعيد النظر فيه، لأني متشبع أن العلم الصحيح لا يقبل الجمود.
وأنا أتعجب من مؤلف ألف كتابا من عشرين سنة خلت، ويعيده كما هو، لا يغيّر، ولا يبدل.
 ما هذا العلم؟! 
هل هو وحي من السماء ؟! 
أم جهد إنساني يخطئ ويصيب ؟ ".

الألباني

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الوزير ابن هبيرة رحمه الله :
" والله ما نترك أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب مع الرافضة نحن أحق به منهم، لأنه منا ونحن منه، ولا نترك الشافعي مع الأشعرية فإنا أحق به منهم ". انتهى

(ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ٢/١٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" عتيق بن محمد، أبو بكر الردائي: "

- قال ابن الجزري: شيخ الإقراء بقلعة بني حماد، رحل ودخل دمشق فقرأ على الأهوازي (٣٦٢ - ٤٤٦ هـ) بها، وبمصر على ابن نفيس ( ... - ٤٥٣ هـ) ولم يذكره ابن عساكر وهو من شرطه، وعمر دهرا، قرأ عليه محمد بن محمد ابن معاذ أبو بكر الأشبيلي.



[ معرفة القراء الكبار ٣٦٧ ص | أعلام الجزائر، ١٤٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( ابن هِلال ) 

محمد بن علي ابن هلال، شمس الدين: نحوي. من أهل حلب. أخذ العربية عن الشيخ خالد الأزهري بالقاهرة، وعاد إلى حلب، وتوفي فيها. له كتب، منها ( الإصباح على مراح الأرواح في الصرف. و( التطريف على شرح التصريف ) في المكتبة العربية بدمشق.



[ الأعلام للزركلي، ٢٩٠/٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن سعدي رحمه الله:

«ومن أعظم البر السعي في جمع كلمة المسلمين واتفاقهم بكل طريق، كما أن السعي في تفريق كلمة المسلمين من أعظم التعاون على الإثم والعدوان».

مجموع مؤلفاته ٦٤/٢٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن سعدي رحمه الله:

«يتعين أن يكون هيئات وجمعيات من المسلمين يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ومن أكبر المعروف أن يسعوا في جمع كلمة المسلمين واتفاقهم على مصالحهم الكلية وإزالة ما يقع بين المسلمين من التعادي والتباغض والتنافر التي هي من أكبر الأسباب المُمَكنة للأعداء».

مجموع مؤلفاته ٣٣٠/٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-:

(والسلطان هو الوحي المنزل من عند الله، كما ذكر ذلك في غير موضع، كقوله: (أَمْ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا كَانُوا بِهِ يُشْرِكُونَ) [الروم:٣٥]، وقوله:(مَّا أَنَزَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ) [النجم:٢٣]، وقال ابن عباس: كل سلطان في القرآن فهو الحجة. ذكره البخاري في صحيحه).

مجموع الفتاوى (٩/ص:٣٨-٣٩).

في مجموعة الفتاوى (٥/ص:٢٤): [الأعراف:٧١، النجم:٢٣].

والصواب العزو لسورة النجم فقط، أما الأعراف ففيها: (مَّا *نَزَّلَ* اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المعلمي - رحمه الله:
(‏والحق إذا استجيب له بمنزلة المصباح إذا أُسرج فإنه يضيء ما حوله، ثم يُقتبس منه لعدة مصابيح تضيء مثله).
آثار المعلمي (١٢٨/٦).

(ضوابط في التعلُّم ):  

١- التدرج في التعليم:

قال ابن حجر - رحمه الله: 

(تعليم العلم ينبغي ان يكون بالتدريج؛ لأن الشيء أذا كان في ابتدائه سهلا حُبِّب إلى من يدخل فيه، وتلقاه بانبساط، وكانت عاقبته غالبا الازدياد، بخلاف ضِدٍِه).

فتح الباري (163/1)

٢- أخذ العلم عن أهله:

ابن رجب رحمه الله:
(لا بد ان يكون سلوك هذا الطريق خلف أئمة أهله المجمع على هدايتهم ودرايتهم، فمن ادعى سلوك هذا الطريق على غير طريقتهم؛ وقع في مفاوز ومهالك، وأخذ بما لا يجوز الأخذ به، وترك ما يجب العمل به).

جامع العلوم (249/1)

٣- ربط الجانب النظري بالجانب التطبيقي: 

ابن عاشور رحمه الله: 

(انقطاع العمل عن التعليم قد محا روح العلم من الأذهان ، فصير العلم قواعد واصطلاحات لا يهتم فيها بعمل، ولا يُمرَّن صاحبها) .

أليس الصبح بقريب (صفحة: 157)

٤-أن يختار العلم الذي يناسبه ويستعين في الاختيار بالحاذق من أساتذته:

الزرنوجي:
(ينبغي لطالب العلم أن لا يختار نوع العلم بنفسه، بل يفوض أمره إلى الأستاذ؛ فإن الأستاذ قد حصل له التجارب في ذلك، فكان أعرف بما ينبغي لكل واحد، وما يليق بطبيعته)

تعليم المتعلم 86

٥- التركيز وترك التشتُّت، والابتعاد عمّا يُلهي من أمور الدنيا والناس: 

قال سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله:

(إنّي لأمرُّ بالحائك فأسُدُّ أُذُني مخافة أنْ أحفظَ ما يقول).

سير أعلام النبلاء (357/7)

٦- المذاكرة للعلم مع أهله المختصين، ومع الأقران المتميزين:

قال عمر بن عبد العزيز:
(رأيت ملاحاة الرجال تلقيحا لألبابهم).

قال يحيى بن مُزيْن: 
(يريد بالملاحاة هنا: المخاوضة والمراجعة على وجه التعليم والتفهم والمذاكرة والمدارسة).

جامع بيان العلم ٩٧٢/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺗﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ تعالى :

ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ :
١ - ﻓﻌﻠﻢٌ ﻫﻮ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ، ﻭ ﻫﻮ :
 *ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺣﻴﺪ* .

٢ - ﻭ ﻋﻠﻢٌ ﻫﻮ ﻏﺬﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ : 
ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﻛﻴﺮ ﺑﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ .

٣ - ﻭﻋﻠﻢٌ ﻫﻮ ﺩﻭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ : 
ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻧﺰﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻧﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺸﻔﻴﻪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ‏( ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻣﺴﻌﻮﺩ ‏) ،

٤ - ﻭﻋﻠﻢٌ ﻫﻮ ﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ :
 ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺙ ،

٥ - ﻭﻋﻠﻢٌ ﻫﻮ ﻫﻼﻙ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ :
 ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺮ ﻭﻧﺤﻮﻩ .

-----
 المصدر : [ مجموع ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﻭﻯ - ‏( ١٠ \ ١٤٥ ‏) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم  رحمه الله :*

*متى رأيتَ القلبَ قد ترَحَّلَ عنه حُبّ الله والاستعداد للقائه ؛ وحلَّ فيه حُبُّ المخلوق والرضا بالحياة الدنيا ، والطمأنينة بها ؛ فاعلم أنه قد خُسف به!.*

*[بدائع الفوائد  (٣ / ٢٢٤) ] .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله :

ينبغي لمن أراد أن يعرف دين الإسلام
أن يتأمل النصوص النبوية
ويعرف ما كان يفعله الصحابة والتابعون
وما قاله أئمة المسلمين
ليعرف المجمع عليه من المتنازع فيه .

 الرد على الإخنائي (٤١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دعاء المضطر

قال اللّه تعالى :
{أَمَّن يُجِيبُ ٱلْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ ‏ٱلسُّوٓءَ}
 [سورة النمل: ٦٢].

قال ابن الجوزي -رحمه اللّه-:

«‏إذا وقعت في محنةٍ يصعب الخلاص ‏منها؛ فليس لك إلا الدعاء واللجأ إلى ‏اللّه،
بعد أن تُقدّم التوبة من الذنوب».

‏[صيد الخاطر (صـ٣٥٢) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫️حاجة العبد للاستعانة

❍قال ابن رجب -رحمه الله- : 

 العبد مُحتاجٌ إلى الاستعانة بالله في فعل المأمورات، وفي ترك المحظورات، وفي الصبر على المقدورات، كما قال يعقوب -عليه السلام- لبنيه: ﴿ فصبرٌ جميلٌ واللهُ المستعانُ على ما تصِفونَ ﴾. ولهذا قالت عائشة -رضي الله عنه- هذه الكلمة لما قال أهل الإفك ما قالوا فبرأها الله مما قالوا.
وقال موسى -عليه السلام- لقومه :
 ﴿ استعينوا بالله واصبروا ﴾...

 مجموع الرسائل (٦١/٢)
⁩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.

 قــال الإمـام عبـد العـزيز بـن بــاز رحمه الله:-

«الإنسـان قـد تضـيق أمامـه الـدروب وتسـد فـي وجـهه الأبـواب فـي بعـض حاجـاته، فالتـقوىٰ هـي الـمفتاح لهـذه المضـائق وهـي سبـب التيسـير لـها ،

كمـا قـال عـز وجـل :-﴿ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا ﴾

 "مجمـوع فـتاوىٰ ومـقالات (٢٨٦/٢)"


.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:

ومن لطائف أسرار اقتران الفرج باشتداد الكرب أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وجد الإياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق استجاب الله له وكشف عنه فإن التوكل هو قطع الاستشراف باليأس من المخلوقين.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله :

ربَّ كلمةٍ جرى بها اللسان ، هلك بها الإنسان .

- صيد الخاطر ٢٣٣ -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحم  الله  علماء  الاسلام  الصادقين 


يقول العلامة  السعدي - يرحمه الله -: الذين لم يخلطوا إيمانهم بالمعاصي، والذنوب، لهم الأمن من المخاوفِ، والعذاب، والشقاء، والهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم، فإن كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم لا بشرك، ولا بمعاص، حصل لهم الأمن التام، والهداية التامة، وإن كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بالشرك وحده، ولكنهم يعملون السيئات، حصل لهم أصل الهداية، وأصل الأمن، وإن لم يحصل لهم كمالها، ومفهوم الآية الكريمة، أن الذين لم يحصل لهم الأمران، لم يحصل لهم هداية، ولا أمن، بل حظهم الضلال، والشقاء.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن كثير - رحمه الله - :
" من أسَاءَ إليكَ فَادفَعهُ عَنك بِاﻹحسَانِ إليهِ ! " .

التفسير : ( ٧ / ١٨١  )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله


إنني أحث إخواني -ولا سيما الشباب- على العلم والفهم والتأني في الأمور وعدم التسرع في الحكم على الشيء؛ حتى يتقن ذلك إتقانا بيِّنًا؛ لأن المقام خطير، والكلمة الخطأ قد يصعب انتشال الناس منها فيما بعد.


♦️أحكام من القرآن الكريم/ج1 / ص53

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_*"في قُلوبِهِم مَرَضٌ"*_⁉️

قال تعالى فى وصف المنافقين: _〘في قُلوبِهِم مَرَضٌ〙_ [البقرة : 10]

 قال الوزير أبو المُظفر ابن هُبيرة الحنبلي رحمه الله:

*" المريض يجد الطُّعومَ على خلاف ما هي عليه، فيرى الحامض حلوًا، والحلو مرًا، وكذلك هؤلاء يرون الحق باطلًا، والباطل حقًا ".*

{ذيل طبقات الحنابلة : (ج1/ص110)}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإقبال على العلم 

قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى - :

⬅️ الذي أنصح به نفسي وكل أحد أن يشغل نفسه بالعلم ،

 وهموم الدنيا ليس لها نهاية ، وإياكم أن تشتغلوا بمشاكل الحياة ، لو اشتغلنا بها لما استطعنا أن نطلب علما .

البشائر في السماع المباشر (ص 21)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله :

أنا أعتَقِدُ أنَّ حُبَّ طَلَبَةِ العِلْمِ وإكْرامُهُم واجِب،
لأنَّهُم أصبحُوا غُرباء في هذه المُجْتَمعات .

(رِحلة دعويّة - ص ١١١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمر بن الخطَّاب - رَضي اللّٰه عَنه:

✍ «لا تستعِن علىٰ حاجتِك إلاَّ بمَن يُحبُّ نجاحها ولا تستشِر إلاَّ الَّذين يَخافُون اللّٰه».

 شُعبُ الإيمَان للبيهقي (١٠ /٥٥٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 


⚡" الأوراد الشرعية حصن منيع أشد من سد يأجوج ومأجوج لكن مع الأسف أن كثيرًا من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا"


♦️العثيمين تفسير جزء عم ( ٣٥٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الفضيـل بـن عيـاض رحمه الله:


⚡" يـا مسكيـن أنـت مسـيّء وتـرى أنـك محسـن، 

وأنـت جاهـل وتـرى أنـك عالـم، وتبخـل وتـرى أنـك كريـم، 

وأحمـق وتـرى أنـك عاقـل، أجلـك قصيـر وأملـك طويــل".


〽️قـال الذهبـي رحمه الله معلقـاً:

✨  إي واللـه صـدق، وأنـت ظالـم وتـرى أنـك مظلـوم، 
وآكـل للحـرام وتـرى أنـك متـورع، وفاسـق وتعتقـد أنـك عـدل،
وطالـب العلـم للدنيـا وتـرى أنـك تطلبـه للـه".


♦️سيـر أعـلام النبـلاء [8/440]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(والصّدقة تطفئ الخطيئة..).

قال الشيخ #عبدالرزاق_البدر -حفظه الله:

قال: (والصّدقة تُطفئ الخطيئة).
انتبه لهذا الكلام العظيم: (والصّدقة تُطفئ الخطيئة).
 الخطيئة ملتهبة، مشتعلة، متّقدة في قلب العاصي. 
 لها اشتعال في قلب العاصي.

⚪ الصّدقة تُطفئ هذا الاشتعال، وتكون سببا لزوال هذا الطلب للذنب، والاقبال -اقبال النفس عليه- الصدقة تؤثر في هذا الجانب تأثيرا عظيما.

شرح #الوابل_الصيب (-٧-).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻌﺜﻴﻤﻴﻦ - ﺭﺣﻤـﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ - :
« ... ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻏﻔﻞ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﻭﺍﻧﺪﻣﺠﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ،
 ﻓﺎﺧﺮﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻮﺭ ﻭﺗﻔﻜَّﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﻣﺜﻠﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻳﺄﻛﻠﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺸﺮﺑﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺘﻤﺘﻌﻮﻥ ،
ﻭﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﻳﻦ ﺫﻫﺒﻮﺍ ❗
ﺻﺎﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣُﺮﺗَﻬَﻨِﻴﻦ ﺑﺄﻋﻤﺎﻟﻬﻢ ، ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻬﻢ ﺇﻻ ﻋﻤﻠﻬﻢ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﺧﺒﺮ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ :
” ﻳﺘﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺖ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ :
 ﻣﺎﻟﻪ ﻭﺃﻫﻠﻪ ﻭﻋﻤﻠﻪ ،
ﻓﻴﺮﺟﻊ ﺍﺛﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ :
 ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺃﻫﻠﻪ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻪ ،
 ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ “ ... ».
[ﺷﺮﺡ ﺭﻳﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﻴﻦ (3/473)]

 *قال الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله تعالى* :
*" مَن أحبّ أن تُفتح له فُرجةً في قلبه ، وينجو من غمرات الموت وأهوال القيامة ؛ فليكن عمله في السر أفضل منه في العلانية ."*
(ترتيب المدارك : ٢ / ٦٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه 
«الفواكه الشهية في الخطب المنبرية»
[خطبة في التعرف إلى الله]
 الحمد لله ذي الألطاف الواسعة والنعم، وكاشف الشدائد والمكاره والنقم، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ذو الجود والكرم، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله الذي فضل على جميع الأمم، اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه، ومن تبعهم في طريقهم من الأمم.
أما بعد: أيها الناس، اتقوا الله تعالى وتعرفوا إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفكم في الشدة، وتقربوا إليه بطاعته يجلب لكم السعادة ويدفع عنكم المشقة، فمن اتقى الله وحفظ حدوده وراعى حقوقه في حال رخائه عرفه الله في شدته ورعى له تعرفه السابق، وكان معه ومحل طمعه ورجائه، قال تعالى: {فَلَوْلا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ - لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ} [الصافات: 143 - 144] فكان ليونس مقدمة صدق نجي بها، ويعين الله ما يتحمله المتحملون، فمن عامل الله في حال صحته وشبابه وقوته عامله الله باللطف والإعانة في حال شدته، ومن كان مطيعا لله لاهجا بذكره في حال السراء أغاثه الله وأنقذه من المكاره والضراء، لا سيما عند انتقاله من الدنيا في تلك الشدائد والكروب، فإن الله يلطف به ويثبته فيخرج من الدنيا على غاية المطلوب، ولقي ربه وهو راض عنه حيث قدم رضى ربه على كل محبوب، ومن نسي الله في حال قوته وصحته ولم يتب إلى ربه ولا تاب من زلته- فلا يلومن إلا نفسه حين وقوعه في كربه وشدته وشقوته، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يحكي عن ربه: «من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه، ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها، ولئن سألني لأعطينه ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه، وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن قبض نفس عبدي المؤمن يكره الموت وأكره مساءته ولابد له منه» . والمؤمن المتقي إذا حضره الموت فبشر بالسعادة أحب لقاء الله وأحب الله لقاءه، والمعرض الغافل إذا بشر بالشقاء كره لقاء الله وكره الله لقاءه ". {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} [الحشر: 18] بارك الله لي ولكم في القرآن العظيم.
〘الفواكه الشهية لإبن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى〘١/١٣٩〙

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#درة

 قال الإمام الفخر الرازي رحمه الله:

" في تسمية الحياة الدنيا باللهو واللعب في قوله: {وما الحياة الدنيا إلا لعب ولهو} وجوه منها:

1️⃣ أن مدة اللهو واللعب قليلة، سريعة الانقضاء والزوال ، ومدة الحياة كذلك.

2️⃣ أن اللعب واللهو ينساقان في أكثر الأمور إلى شيء من المكاره، ولذات الدنيا كذلك.

3️⃣ أن اللعب واللهو إنما يحصلان عند الاغترار بظواهر الأمور، فليس لهما في نفس الأمر حقيقة معتبرة، فكذلك الإغراق في الالتذاذ بطيبات الدنيا، والانتفاع بخيراتها لا يحصل إلا للجاهلين بحقائق الأمور.

4️⃣ أن اللعب واللهو ليس لهما عاقبة محمودة ".

{مفاتيح الغيب | (ج12/ص515)}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: 
"إذا ناجى العبد ربه في السَّحر واستغاث به وقال : يا حيُّ يا قيُّوم لا إله إلا أنت برحمتك أستغيث ؛ أعطاه الله من التمكين ما لا يعلمه إلا الله".

‏[ مجموع الفتاوى( ٢٨ / ٢٤٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو العباس ابن تيمية:
 “وأما سورة الإخلاص والمعوذتان؛ ففي الإخلاص الثناء على الله، وفي المعوذتين دعاء العبد ربه ليعيذه، والثناء مقرون بالدعاء، كما قُرِن بينهما في أم القرآن المقسومة بين الرب والعبد: نصفها ثناء للرب، ونصفها دعاء للعبد”

مجموع الفتاوى (16/ 478)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحد السلف :

 " مساكين أهل الدنيا ، خرجوا من الدنيا وما ذاقوا أطيب ما فيها ، قيل : وما أطيب ما فيها ؟ 
قال : محبة الله ، والأنس به ، والشوق إلى لقائه ، والتنعم بذكره وطاعته "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن القيم -رحمه الله- :

 وقوة الأنس بالله وضعفه على حسب قوة القرب ، فكلما كان القلب من ربه أقرب كان أنسه به أقوى ، وكلما كان منه أبعد كانت الوحشة بينه وبين ربه أشد "

مدارج السالكين " (3 / 95)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله :
" فهم معاني أسماء الله تعالى وسيلة إلى معاملته بثمراتها من : الخوف ، والرجاء ، والمهابة ، والمحبة ، والتوكل ، وغير ذلك من ثمرات معرفة الصفات " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 " فكل طائع مستأنس ، وكل عاص مستوحش" 

مدارج السالكين " (2/406 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من المتعارف عليه تقسيم اليوم إلى أربع وعشرين ساعة .
ربما يظن البعض أيضا أن هذا التقسيم هو إختراع غربى ولكن قد يتفاجأ الكثيرون أنَّ العرب منذ القِدم قسموا اليوم والليلة إلى أربعة وعشرين وقتًا سمَّوا كل وقت منها ساعة لها مقدارٌ مخصوصٌ معلوم وجعلوا للنهار إثنتى عشرة ساعة وللَّيل إثنتى عشرة ساعة أيضًا وهى على الترتيب الآتى...
وقد ذكر القرءان قسمامنها وذكرت السنة النبوية القسم الاخر

الساعة

1 - الشُّروق
2 - بُكور
3 - الغدوة
4 - الضُّحى
5 - الهَاجرة
6 - الظَّهيرة
7 - الرَّواح
8 - العصر
9 - القصر
10 - الأصيل
11- العشيُّ
12 - الغروب

فهذه إثنتا عشرة ساعة وأما ساعات الليل فهى
الساعة

1- الشَّفق
2 - الغَسَق
3 - العَتَمَة
4 - السُّدفة
5 - الفَحمة
6 - الزُّلة
7 - الزُّلفة
8 - البُهرة
9 - السَّحر
10 - الفجر
11 - الصبح
12 - الصباح

فقه اللغة الثعالبي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏•
قـال عبد الله بن الديلمي - ﮼رحمه ﮼الله -:
.
" إن أول ذهاب الدين: ترك السُّنة،
يذهب الدين سُنّة سُنّة؛ كما يذهب
الحبل قُوّة قُوّة ".
.
*شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 1/93*
•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ويذكر الذهبي جيدا أن علم الدين البرزالي هو الذي حبب إليه العناية بالحديث النبوي الشريف، فقال في " معجم شيوخه الكبير ":
 " الإمام الحافظ المتقن الصادق الحجة مفيدنا ومعلمنا ورفيقنا محدث الشام مؤرخ العصر. "


وقال في موضع آخر: " وهو الذي حبب إلي طلب الحديث، فإنه رأى خطي، فقال: خطك يشبه خط المحدثين! فأثر قوله في، وسمعت منه، وتخرجت به في أشياء "


[ سير أعلام النبلاء، ٣٦/٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال عمربن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- لقَبِيصة بن جابر:

«يا قَبِيصَةُ، إني أراك شابًّا حديث السِّنِّ فصيحَ اللسان فسيحَ الصدر، وإنه قد يكون في الرجل تسعة أخلاق صالحة وخلقٌ سيّئ فيغلب خلقه السيّئ أخلاقه الصالحة؛ فإيّـاك وعثرات الشباب»

[الدرّ المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي(١٩١/٣)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

 " لا تصح لك درجة التواضع حتى تقبل الحق ممن تحب و ممن تبغض فتقبله من عدوك كما تقبله من وليك "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة نفيسة في خلق المسلم اتجاه اخيه

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله:

فإذا رأيت من نفسك إيذاء لأخيك في الله بالغيبة أو بالسب أو بالنميمة أو بالكذب أو غير هذا ، فاعرف أن إيمانك ناقص و أنك ضعيف الايمان ، لو كان ايمانك مستقيما كاملا لما فعلت ما فعلت من ظلم أخيك 

 سلسلة رسائل ومقالات ابن باز ص 315

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

*« ليُعلم أنَّ الوسيلةَ المحرمةَ لجلبِِ الرزقِ تنزعُ بركةَ الرزقِ، وتوقعُ صاحبها في الإثمِ ويكونُ ما يأكلهُ من أرباحها سحتاً، وليُعلمَ أنَّ الرزقَ القليلَ الحلالَ الطيبَ خيرٌ من الكثيرِ الخبيثِ الحرامِ»*. 

 فتاوى نور على الدرب  ٩-٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اللهم يارب اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات .

 قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:《العجب ممن يهلك ومعه النجاة》قيل: وما هي؟ قال:《الإستغفار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال التوحيدي وقد أطال في قضية " وبئس الشيء الملل في العلم واقتباسه والكسل في العمل وإخلاصه ؛ لكني بشر ممزوج بالخير والشر " البصائر والذخائر 7/ 278

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واياكم شيخ عبدالرحمن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 
       ومن الناس من يشتري لَهْوَ الحديث ليُضل عن سبيل الله}

" ثبت تفسير ذلك بالغناء عن الصحابة والتابعين
وهم أعلم الناس بالقرآن وتفسيره "
الكلام على مسألة السماع صـ24✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلمةوكلمة

قال ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - :

( وكنت رجلا حسن الخلق لا أوذي أحدا)

الكلمة:

قال  شيخنا العلامة علي الحلبي - رحمه الله - :
(وأنا - كاتب السطور -  (أكاد) أجزم على هذه (الثانية ) - ولله الحمد - [ لا أوذي أحدا ]  - مستغفرا ربي تعالى - وسائله - سبحانه - أن أوفق إلى الأولى - كذلك بمنه وكرمه وتوفيقه - عز وجل -.

رسالة أنوار المسارج "ص16"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••

 ‏عليكم بالشفائين

كان عبدُالله بنُ مسعود رضي الله عنه يقول:

« عليكُم بالشِّفاءَين: القرآن، والعسَل » 

وكان يقول:
《 العسل شفاء من كل داء، والقرآن شفاءٌ لما في الصدور 》

- مصنف ابن أبي شيبة [ ٣٠٦٤٣/٣٠٦٤٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يفتي بحل المتعة في خلافة ابن الزبير رضي الله عنهما كما في صحيح مسلم ١٤٠٦

ولقد تراجع عنه . كما ذكر أهل العلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- :

"ذِكرُ الله والإقبالُ عليه والإنابةُ إليه والفزعُ إلى الصلاة كم قد شُفِيَ بهم مِن عليلٍ وكم قد عُوفِيَ بهم مِن مريض"

 [مفتاح دارالسعادة (١/٢٥٠)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏«ﻓﻤﻦ ﻭُﻓِّـﻖَ ﻟﻠﻌﻤـﻞ بكـلّ أذكـار الصّبـاح والمساء ﻓﻬﻲ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﻭﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻃﻮﺑﻰ له ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻋﺠﺰ ﻋﻦ جميعها، ﻓﻠﻴﻘﺘﺼﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﺼﺮاﺗﻬـﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺷـﺎء ﻭﻟﻮ كاﻥ ﺫِكراً واحداً»

 الأذكار للنّوويّ [ص٧٦]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العثيمين -رحمه الله-:

‏«إذا أصبتَ بمرضٍ جسمي طرقتَ باب كل طبيب لعلاجك وصبرت على ما ينالك من ألم عملية الجراحة ،وعلى مرارة الدواء ، فلماذا لا تفعل مثل ذلك في مرض قلبك بالمعاصي؟! ».

‏عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة (78/96)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى: ﴿لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ (٢٢)﴾ (الأنبياء).

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -: «كما أن السموات والأرض لو كان فيهما آلهة غيره سبحانه لفسدتا؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا﴾ (الأنبياء: ٢٢)، فكذلك القلب إذا كان فيه معبود غير الله تعالى فسد فسادًا لا يُرجى صلاحه؛ إلا بأن يخرج ذلك المعبود من قلبه، ويكون الله تعالى وحده إلهه ومعبوده الذي يحبه ويرجوه ويخافه، ويتوكل عليه وينيب إليه» 

إغاثة اللهفان (١/ ٣٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مفلح - رحمه الله -: «قَارِن بين تَأَدّب السلف بهدي القرآن وبين فعل بعض الناس مع علمائهم؛ قال الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام: ما استأذنت قط على مُحدِّث! كنت أنتظر حتى يخرج إليّ، وتأولت قوله تعالى: ﴿وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُوا حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ﴾ (الحجرات: ٥)» . 

الآداب الشرعية (٢/ ٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ساق الإمام مسلم أحاديث الخوارج
في كتاب الزكاة :
ليبين أن السبب في خروجهم
على ولاة الأمور هو؛ 
من أجل الدنيا والمال. 


 شرح كتاب الزكاة من صحيح مسلم.

وهذا من بركة مصنفاتهم حين أخلصوا لله فيها..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يحيى بن مالك كان يُهادى للمسجد وهو شيخ كبير فدخل والصلاة تقام فأنشد بصوت:

يارب لا تسلبنّي حبها أبدا
 ويرحم الله عبدا قال: آمينا


[ الصلة لابن بشكوال ١/ ١٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" شيخ ابن الفرضي "

" يحيى بن مالك القرطبي" تردد على المشرق نحوا من ((22سنة.)) وسمعته: لو حسبت ماكتبت من كتب هناك كانت كتبي أكثر من أيامي بها.


[ تاريخ علماء الأندلس لابن الفرضي ٢|١٩١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال حاتم الأصم رحمه الله :"

لي أربعة نسوة وتسعة أولاد، ما طمع الشيطان أن يوسوس لي في شيء من أرزاقهم"


[ تاريخ الإسلام ١٧|١١٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه ( تغليق التعلق )

أن أربع مائة من علماء سمرقند تجمعوا، وأحبوا أن يختبروا البخاري ويغالطوه، فأدخلوا إسناد الشام في إسناد العراق، وإسناد اليمن في إسناد الحجاز، فكان ينبههم على هذه الأخطاء، وما تعلقوا منه سقطة لا في الإسناد ولا في المتن

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال محمد بن سيرين رحمه الله « إنى أرى المرأة في المنام فأعرف أنها لا تحل لي فأصرف بصري عنها ».


« تاريخ بغداد ٣٣٦|٥ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : "

لم أشاهد مثله في ذلك ، ولا رأيت أوسع منه علماً ، ولا أعرف بمعاني القرآن والسنة وحقائق الإيمان منه ، وليس هو بالمعصوم ، ولكن لم أر في معناه مثله .


[ الجامع لسيرة ابن القيم ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"وليس على المرأة بعد حق الله ورسوله أوجب من حق الزوج".

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٧٥/٣٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الحافظ ابن رجب عن شيخه الإمام ابن القيم:"

 "وكان قد رأى قبل موته بمدة الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله في النوم، وسأله عن منزلته؟ فأشار إلى علوها فوق بعض الأكابر. ثم قال له: وأنت كدت تلحق بنا، ولكن أنت الآن في طبقة ابن خزيمة رحمه اللّه.


[ الجامع لسيرة ابن القيم ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أعظم العلماء فقهًا:

قال الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في " طبقات الفقهاء " ( ص 35 ، 36 ) :
 « ✒️ اعلم أن أكثر أصحاب رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الذين صحبوه ولازموه كانوا فقهاء.

 ✏️ وذلك أن طرق الفقه في حق الصحابة :
ـ خطاب الله تعالى .
ـ وخطاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ـ وما عقل منهما
ـ وأفعال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وما عقل منها .

 فخطاب الله عز وجل : هو القرآن .
ـ وقد أنزل ذلك بلغتهم .
ـ وعلى أسباب عرفوها .
ـ وقصص كانوا فيها .
فعرفوا مسطوره ، ومفهومه ، ومنصوصه ، ومعقوله ، ولهذا قال أبو عبيدة في كتاب المجاز : لم ننقل أن أحدًا من الصحابة رجع في معرفة شيء من القرآن إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ .

 وخطاب ـ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ
ـ بلغتهم ، يعرفون معناه ، ويفهمون منطوقه ، وفحواه .

 وأفعاله التي فعلها من العبادات والمعاملات والسير والسياسات.
وقد شاهدوا ذلك كله وعرفوه ، وتكرر عليهم ، وتبحروه.

ولهذا قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : أصحابي كالنجوم بأيهم اقتديتم اهتديتم .

 ولأن من نظر فيما نقلوه عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ من أقواله ، وتأمل ما وصفوه من أفعاله في العبادات ، وغيرها اضطر إلى العلم بفقههم و فضلهم.

 غير أن الذي اشتهر منهم بالفتاوى والأحكام وتكلم في الحلال والحرام جماعة مخصوصة.»

تنبيه : حديث أصحابي كالنجوم : ضعيف جدًّا.
قال ابن القيم في " إعلام الموقعين( 2 /242 ):
《روي من طرق ، ولا يثبت شيء منها 》 .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قحزم بن عبد الله أبو حنيفة الأسواني.
قال ابن يونس في تاريخه ٣٩٩/١
كان من جِلَّة أصحاب الشافعي، وإنما أخملَتْهُ أسوان وإقامته بها.

م

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*أهل اليمن* 

قال ‏شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

فلما ارتد من ارتد عن الإسلام؛ أتى الله بأهل اليمن الذين يحبهم ويحبونه، فقاتل الصديق بهم أهل الردة، وغلب بهم أبو بكر وعمر كسرى وقيصر.

الجواب الصحيح (109/6)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• كان ابن عمر يصلي يوم الجمعة فإذا تحين خروج الإمام قعد قبل خروجه .

مصنف عبدالرزاق  ٥٣٦٤


• كان ابن عمر يهجر يوم الجمعة، فيطيل الصلاة قبل أن يخرج الإمام.

مصنف ابن أبي شيبة ٥٣٦١


• قال عمر بن عبد العزيز: 
"صلِّ قبل الجمعة عشر ركعات".

مصنف ابن أبي شيبة ٥٣٦٢


• قال عقبة بن علقمة:
"لقيت الأوزاعي يوم الجمعة رائحا إلى الجمعة على باب المسجد فسلمت عليه ثم دخل فاتبعته فأحصيت عليه قبل خروج الإمام صلاته أربعا وثلاثين ركعة كان قيامه وركوعه وسجوده حسنا كله".

الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم (1/218)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

إنَّ السَّلف كـــــانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعيَّة مع بقاء 

• الأُلْفَـــــــ  ــة 
• و العصمـــة 
• و صلاح ذات البين . 

 الفتاوى الكبرى (٩٢/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله-:

لم يتزيَّن النّاس بِشيءٍ أفضل من الصِّدق، وطلب الحلال.
 سير أعلام النبلاء (٨/٤٢٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

فمن جعل الملائكة والأنبياء وسائِط يدعوهم ، ويتوكل عليهم ، ويسألهم جلب المنافع ، ودفع المضار -: فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين.

مجموع الفتاوى 1 /124

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#أثر_عظيم 
✅- قال عمرو بن قيس الملائي : 

✒" إذا رأيت الشابّ أول ما ينشأ من أهل السنة والجماعة فارجُه، وإذا رأيته مع أهل البدع ، فايئس منه ،فإن الشابّ على أول نشوئه .

✒- وقال عمرو بن قيس الملائي : إن الشابّ لينشأ ، فإن آثر أن يجالس أهل العلم كاد أن يسلم، وإن مال إلى غيرهم كاد يعطب .

✒- قال الشيخ ابن بطة رحمه الله معلقًا : 
فانظروا -رحمكم الله - من تصحبون ، وإلى من تجلسون ، واعرفوا كل انسان بخدنه، وكل أحد بصاحبه، أعاذنا الله وإياكم من صحبة المفتونين ، ولا جعلنا وإياكم من إخوان الغاشِّين، ولا من أقران الشياطين، وأستوهب الله لي ولكم عصمة من الضلال، وعافية من قبيح الفعال .

[الإبانة الكبرى لابن بطة العكبري ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله :

" إذا تأملت السبعة الذين يظلُّهم الله عزّ و جل في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظلّه وجدتهم إنّما نالوا ذلك الظل *بمُخالفة الهَوَى* "

 روضة المُحبّين (648)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فنحن فداء للسنة 

قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي رحمه الله - :

 نحن مدافعون عن السنة لا عن أنفسنا ، ونحن نسمع أناساً يسبوننا ، ولا نرد عليهم ... وليس لدينا وقت للمدافعة عن أنفسنا.
 لكن عن السنة لو تعاضضنا بالضروس ، فلا نترك أحداً يتكلم في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، سواء أكان شيعياً ، أو صوفياً ، أم من الإخوان المسلمين.
 فنحن فداء للسنة ، وأعراضنا فداء للسنة .

 نصائح وفضائح (ص ١٥٤ - ١٥٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

‏"كل من كان متبعا للرسول كان الله معه بحسب هذا الإتباع، قال الله تعالى: 
(يا أيها النبي حسبك الله و من اتبعك من المؤمنين) 
أي: حسبك و حسب من اتبعك، فكل من اتبع الرسول من جميع المؤمنين فالله حسبه ، و هذا معنى كون الله معه".

منهاج السنة ج ٨ ص ٤٨٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

فإنَّ ‎القرآن لم يُنزَل لمجرَّد التِّلاوة، و انعقاد الصَّلاة عليه، بل أُنزِل : 

ليُتدبَّر
 و يُعقل
 و يُهدى به علمًا و عملًا ،  
و يُبَصِّر مِن العمى، 
و يُرشِد مِن الغيِّ، 
و يُعَلِّم مِن الجهل،
و يشفي مِن الغيِّ،
و يهدي إلى صراطٍ مستقيم.

الصَّواعق المُرسلة ١/ ٣١٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من دهاء الحجاج ..!

أتي الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي بصندوق مقفل كان قد غنمه من كسرى، فأمر بالقفل أن يكسر فكسر، فإذا به صندوق آخر مغلق،
فقال الحجاج: من يشتري مني هذا السفط بما فيه؟
فتزايد فيه أصحابه، حتى بلغ خمسة آلاف دينار، 
فأخذه الحجاج ونظر فيه فقال:
ما عسى أن يكون فيه إلا حماقة من حماقات العجم! 
ثم أنفذ البيع وعزم على المشتري أن يفتحه ويريه ما فيه؛ ففتحه بين يديه، فإذا فيه رقعة مكتوب فيها:

(من أراد أن تطول لحيته فليمشطها إلى أسفل)

العقد الفريد | ج 8 ص 145

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال ابن القيم:

" الله تعالى لا يبتلي عبده ليهلكه،وإنما يبتليه ليمتحن صبره وعبوديته،فإن لله تعالى على العبد عبودية الضراء "

انظر : الوابل الصيب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( اخـطـاء يقـع فيها كـــثير من المسلمين ))

▪قال الإمام ابن القــيّم رحمه الله :

كـان رسول الله ﷺ إذا قــام إلى الصلاة قــال: (( الله أكـــبر ))

▫ ولم يقُلْ شـيئا قـــبلها ،
▫ ولا تلَفَّظَ بــ ❪النّيـّــة❫ البتَّـةَ ،
▫ ولا قـال : أصـلّي لله صـلاة كذا!!
▫ مُـسـتَقبِلَ القِبْـلة!!
▫ أربـع ركعــات!!
▫ إمــامًــا!!
▫ أو مأمــومًا!!
▫ ولا قــال : أَداءً!!
▫ ولا : قَضــاءً!!
▫ ولا : فــرْضَ الــوَقت .

 وهــذه عــشر بـــدع!!*

▫لم يَنـقُل عــنه ﷺ أحَدٌ قَطُّ بإسـنادٍ صحـيحٍ ولا ضعيفٍ، ولا مُـسنَدٍ ولا مُـرسَـلٍ لـفظـةً واحدةً مـنها البَتَّــةَ ، بــل ولا عن أحَـدٍ من أصــحابه ،، !! ولا استـحسَنَهُ أحدٌ من التـابعين ،، !! ولا الأئمـــة الأربعـة ،، !! .

  زاد المــعاد  :  (1/ 194)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.   *️《  وصية نافعة لطلبة العلم  》*

✍ قال الشيخ الإمام ابن باديس - رحمه الله - :

*《 اتقوا الله، ارحموا عباد الله، اخدموا العلم بتعلمه ونشره، وتحملوا كل بلاء ومشقة في سبيله، وليهن عليكم كل عزيز ،*

*ولتهن عليكم أرواحكم من أجله، أما الأمور الحكومية وما يتصل بها فدعوها لأهلها، وإياكم أن تتعرضوا لها بشيء 》.*

         |[ الآثار لابن باديس (223/3) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـ✑ــال الإمــام إبــن رجــب
          رحمـہ اللـہ تعالـﮯ : 

المتنطع : هو المتعمق ، البحاث عما لا يعنيه ؛ فإن كثرة البحث والسؤال عن حكم ما لم يذكر في الواجبات ولا في المحرمات ، قد يوجب اعتقاد تحريمه ، أو إيجابه لمشابهته لبعض الواجبات أو المحرمات ، فقبول العافية فيه ، وترك البحث عنه والسؤال خير .

 جامع العلوم والحكم 【٢٨٥】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم:

"إن في القلب شعث، لا يلمه إلا الإقبال على الله ، وفيه وحشة ، لا يزيلها إلا الأنس به في خلوته".

مدارج السالكين ٣ / ١٥٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "المستكبر عن الحق يُبتلى بالانقياد للباطل".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

" وَالْجَنَّةُ: لَيْسَ فِيهَا شَمْسٌ وَلَا قَمَرٌ، وَلَا لَيْلٌ وَلَا نَهَارٌ، وَلَكن تُعْرَفُ الْبُكْرَةُ وَالْعَشِيَّةُ بِنُورٍ يَظْهَرُ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْعَرْشِ.
وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَم "

الفتاوى ٣٨/٥

نسأل الله الجنة لنا ولكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

دعاء المؤمن لأخيه ، ينتفع به الداعي و المدعو له. 

 مجموع الفتاوى ١٣٣/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: للعَبد بين يدي الله مَوقِفان: مَوقِف بين يديه في الصلاة، ومَوقِف بين يديه يومَ لِقائِه، فمَن قام بحق المَوقِف الأول هُوِّنَ عليه الموقف الآخر، ومَن استَهانَ بهذا المَوقِف ولم يُوَفِّهِ حَقَّه شُدِّدَ عليه ذلك المَوقِف.
الفوائد لابن القيم: (ص: 200)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" سأل رجل ابن عمر عن مسألة فطأطأ رأسه ولم يجبه، فقال له: يرحمك الله أما سمعت مسألتي؟ قال: بلى ولكنكم كأنكم ترون أن الله ليس بسائلنا عما تسألوننا عنه. اتركنا يرحمك الله حتى نتفهم في مسألتك فإن كان لها جواب عندنا وإلا أعلمناك أنه لا علم لنا به.

"الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد" ( ١٢٦/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

إن الدعاء بظهر الغيب يدل دلالة واضحة على صدق الإيمان لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحـب لأخيه ما يحب لـنفسه )) ، فإذا دعوت لأخيك بظهر الغيب بدون وصية منه، كان هذا دليلا على محبتك إيّاه، وأنك تحب له من الخير ما تحب لنفسك .

 شرح رياض الصالحين : (45/6)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏في مرج الصفر ٧٠٢
فقال أحد الأمراء : قال لي شيخ الإسلام: أوقفني موقف الموت ،
فسقته لمقابلة التتار وهم ينحدرون كالسيل ، 
فرفع طرفه إلى السماء،
وأشخص ببصره وحرك شفتيه طويلا،
ثم أقدم على القتال حتى إلتحم بالعدو
ثم حال القتال بيننا والالتحام ،
وما عدت أراه ،حتى فتح الله 


[ العقود ص ١٧٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* **‏*‎قال الإمام  ابن القيم رحمه الله-:*

*▪والعبد إذا قام في الصلاة*غار الشيطان*منه، فإنه قد قام في أعظم مقام وأقربه وأغيظه للشيطان وأشده عليه، فهو يحرص ويجتهد أن لا يقيمه فيه.*

* الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سلامة صدور من قبلنا

‏قال سفيان بن دينار رحمه الله: 

*«قلت لأبي بشير وكان من أصحاب علي:

أخبرني عن أعمال من كان قبلنا؟ 

قال: كانوا يعملون يسيرا، ويؤجرون كثيرا. 

قلت: ولم ذاك؟

قال: لسلامة صدورهم

الزّهد لهنّاد بن السري
(( ٦٠٠/٢))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❗لماذا أهَلُّ الإستِقَامَة
يُحبُونَ تَعدُدِ الزوجَاتِ ؟ 

قَال القرطُبِيُّ - رحمه اللَّه - :

" يُقَالُ : إنَّ كُلَّ مَن كَان أتَقَى فَشهوَتُه أشَد ؛ 
↩ لأنَّ الذِي لا يَكُون تَقيــًا فِإنَّمَا يَتفرَجُ بِالنَظَرِّ والمَسِّ ،

ألا تَرى مَا رُويَّ فِي الخَبَرِ : ( العَينَانِ تَزنِيَان ، واليدَانِ تَزنِيَان ].

⛔فِإذَا كَان فِي النَظَرِ واللمسِّ نَوعٌ مِن قَضَاءِ الشهَوة = قَـــلَّ الجِمَاع ،

⭕والمُتَقِي : لا يَنظُر ولا يَمَس ؛
فتكُونُ الشهَوة مُجتَمِعَة فِي نَفسِهِ ،
فَيكُون أكَثرُ جِمَاعـًا ".

[ تَفسِيرُ القُرطُبيُّ || ٥ / ٢٥٣ ].

ـ          •┈┈•◈◉❒  ❒◉◈•┈┈•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى:

" هذا العصر شديد الغربة، شديد الاختلاط، شديد البلاء إلا من عصمه الله ووفقه ".

[مجموع الفتاوى(٢٣ / ١٩٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمة الله في ((تفسير القرآن الكريم سورة البقرة)) (3/ 270) : ((العبادة بين أهل الغفلة والإعراض أفضل من العبادة بين أهل الطاعة)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒ ‏الشيخ ‎ابن عثيمين  رحمه الله  :

ينبغي للإنسان اغتنام الفراغ والرخاء بالعمل الصالح لأن الحال لا تدوم فاغتنم الصحة والغنى والأمن والرخاء بالعمل الصالح حتى يعرفك الله عز وجل عند الشدائد.

 شرح الأربعين النووية ص252

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ "مصطفى السباعي" رحمه الله:

‏"أكثر الأزواج يطالبون زوجاتهم بحقوقهم عليهن أكثر مما يطلبون أنفسهم بحقوقهن عليهم، والله تعالى يقول: (ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة".

‏[هكذا علمتني الحياة - ص١٣٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((الفوائد)) (ص: 80) : ((دخل الناس النار من ثلاثة أبواب:
 باب شبهة أورثت شكا في دين الله، وباب شهوة أورثت تقديم الهوى على طاعته ومرضاته، 
وباب غضب أورث العدوان على خلقه)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قاصمة للخوارج والجهال
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ  ــــــ

الدليل من القرآن على أن الحاكم ينصح فيما بينه وبين الناصح ، 
ولا ينصح في العلن !!

قال الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان 
- حفظه الله - :
قال تعالى ( فأتياه ) {طه:٤٧} 
ما قال قفوا في الشوارع ، وقفوا على المنابر وفي مجامع الناس وقولوا : فرعون عمل كذا وفرعون عمل كذا ، وفرعون طاغوت ، وهو طاغوت ، لكن لم يقل الله لهم كذا ، قال لهم :" فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى " {طه:٤٤} ....."

【كتاب : الإجابات الفاصلة على الشبهات الحاصلة 【صـ ٥٣ 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏كان العباس بن عبدالمطلب يقف على سَلْع فينادي غلمانه وهم بالغابة فيُسْمِعهم وذلك من آخر الليل، وبين الغابة وبين سلع ثمانية أميال .
وسلع جبل وسط المدينة .


 « عيون الأخبار ١٧٣|١ »

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" ومن مداعباته -رحمه الله-

فمن ذلك أنه قرأ عليه مرة أحد الناس في كتاب فأخطأ القارئ فصوبه الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى، ثم أخطأ ثانية فرد عليه، ثم ثالثة، فسأله الشيخ عن اسمه فقال: اسمي صقر . فتبسم الشيخ -رحمه الله  وقال: الصقر يتعلم من أول مرة!

 الإمام ابن باز دروس ومواقف وعبر  ص ٦١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"  ومن مداعباته - رحمه الله تعالى - 

وحدثني شاب اسمه متعب قال: إن الشيخ سألني عن اسمي فقلت له: اسمي متعب، فقال: أنت متعب العدو إن شاء الله.

وجاءه رجلان اسم أحدهما ذيب، والآخر ذياب، فقال لها مازحا: أنتها تأكلان الناس ؟

" الإمام ابن باز دروس ومواقف وعبر"  (ص ٦١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]

وأني أخبر عن حالي:
ما أشبع من مطالعةِ الكُتُبِ، وإذا رأيتُ كتابًا لم أرَه؛ فكأني وقعت على كنـزٍ. ولقد نظرتُ في ثَبْت الكتب الموقوفة في "المدرسة النّظاميَّة"، فإذا به يحتوي نحو (ستة آلاف) مجلد. وفي ثَبْت كتب أبي حنيفةَ، وكتب الحُمَيْدِي، وكتب شيخنا عبدالوهاب، وابن ناصر، وكتب أبي محمد بن الخشاب، وكانت أحمالاً، وغير ذلك من كلِّ كتابٍ أقْدِرُ عليه.
ولو قلتُ: إنِّي طالعت (عشرينَ ألفَ) مجلد كانَ أكثر، وأنا بعد في الطلب.
فاستفدتُ بالنَّظرِ فيها من ملاحظةِ سِيَرِ القومِ، وقَدْرِ هممِهم، وحفظِهم، وعبادَتِهم، وغرائبِ علومهِم، مالا يعرفه من لم يطالع، فصرتُ استزري ما النَّاس فيه، واحتقرُ هِمَم الطلابِ. والحمد لله) أ.هـ


 [ صيد الخاطر ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم  رحمه الله :*

*متى رأيتَ القلبَ قد ترَحَّلَ عنه حُبّ الله والاستعداد للقائه ؛ وحلَّ فيه حُبُّ المخلوق والرضا بالحياة الدنيا ، والطمأنينة بها ؛ فاعلم أنه قد خُسف به!.*

*[بدائع الفوائد  (٣ / ٢٢٤) ] .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏فإن التوبة حسنةٌ وهي من أحب الحسنات إلى الله ، والله يفرح بتوبة عبده إذا تاب إليه أشد ما يمكن أن يكون من الفرح .*

*مجموع الفتاوى [١٣٥/١٨]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"الجنة اسم للدار التي حوت كل نعيم أعلاه النظر إلى الله إلى ما دون ذلك مما تشتهيه الأنفس و تلذ الأعين مما قد نعرفه و قد لا نعرفه كما قال الله تعالى فيما رواه عنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر )".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٨صـ٤٤٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"(ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم) أي: أنا بريء من هذا متنزه عنه؛ مزك لنفسي منه؛ فإن الشرك أعظم ما تنجس به النفس و أعظم تزكية النفس و تطهيرها تزكيتها منه و تطهيرها منه، فما أنا عابد قط ما عبدتم في وقت من الأوقات".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١٦صـ٥٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.   *عموم و عظيم فضل الصدقة* 

قال الإمام  ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

"فما يكاد العين و الحسد و الأذى يتسلط على محسن متصدق
- و إن أصابه شيء من ذلك كان معامَلاً  فيه باللطف والمعونة والتأييد وكانت فيه العاقبة الحميده
- المحسن المتصدق يستخدم جنداً  وعسكرًا يقاتلون عنه وهو نائم على فراشه.."

بدائع الفوائد 2-243

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

السياسة العادلة جزء من أجزاء الشريعة الإسلامية

قال الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه ﷲ:

السِّياسَةَ العادِلَةَ جُزْءٌ مِن أجْزائِها، [أي من أجزاء الشريعة] وفَرْعٌ مِن فُرُوعِها، وأنَّ مَن لَهُ مَعْرِفَةٌ بِمَقاصِدِها ووَضْعِها وحَسُنَ فَهْمُهُ فِيها: لَمْ يَحْتَجْ مَعَها إلى سِياسَةِ غَيْرِها ألْبَتَّةَ.
فَإنَّ السِّياسَةَ نَوْعانِ: سِياسَةٌ ظالِمَةٌ فالشَّرِيعَةُ تُحَرِّمُها، وسِياسَةٌ عادِلَةٌ تُخْرِجُ الحَقَّ مِن الظّالِمِ الفاجِرِ، فَهِيَ مِن الشَّرِيعَةِ، عَلِمَها مَن عَلِمَها، وجَهِلَها مَن جَهِلَها.

 الطرق الحكمية (٤/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 


‏و المطلوب من القرآن هو فهم معانيه، و العمل به، فإن لم تكن هذه همَّة حافظه، لم يكن من أهل العلم، و الدِّين. 

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٣/ ٥٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله :

✍ «التغافـل فهمٌ للحقيقة وإضرابٌ عن الطيش واستعمال للحِلم وتسكينٌ للمكروه فلذلك حُمدت حالة التغافل وذُمّت الغفلة».

 الأخلاق والسير (١٨٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍  لا يصلح آخـر هذه الأمة ، إلا بما*
*صلح به آخرها :*

قــال الإمـــام إبـن تيميـة رحمـه الله :
(" فالباغي الظالم ، ينتقم الله منه في
الدنيا والآخــرة ، فإن البغي مصـرعه "
قال إبن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " ********************‏ولو
بَغَى جَبَلٌ على جبلٍ لجعـلَ ﷲ الباغي
منهما دكاً ، قضى ﷲ أنَّ البغيَ يصرع
أهله ، وأنَّ على الباغي تدور الدوائر ")
  مجموع الفتاوى - ٨٢/٣٥ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍  لا يصلح آخـر هذه الأمة ، إلا بما*
*صلح به آخرها :*

قــال الإمـــام إبـن تيميـة رحمـه الله :
(" فالباغي الظالم ، ينتقم الله منه في
الدنيا والآخــرة ، فإن البغي مصـرعه "
قال إبن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " ********************‏ولو
بَغَى جَبَلٌ على جبلٍ لجعـلَ ﷲ الباغي
منهما دكاً ، قضى ﷲ أنَّ البغيَ يصرع
أهله ، وأنَّ على الباغي تدور الدوائر ")
  مجموع الفتاوى - ٨٢/٣٥ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فائدة*

 *ﺇﻳﺎك ﺃن ﺗﻜﺴﺮ ﻗﻠﺐ أخيك ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺣﺪ*

*ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸّﻴﺦ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﺜﻴﻤﻴﻦ ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ*

ﻳﺤﺮﻡ ﺇﺣﺘﻘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻠﻎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮ ﻭفي ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻞ ﻓﻼ ﺗﺤﺘﻘـﺮﻩ 
ﻗــﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨّﺒﻲ ﷺ : (" *ﺭﺏ ﺃﺷﻌﺚ ﺃﻏﺒﺮ ، ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻉ ﺑﺎﻷﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻗﺴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻷﺑﺮﻩ* ) رواه مسلم.
ﺃشعث ﺃﻏﺒﺮ : لا يستطيع أن ينظف نفسه
ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻉ ﺑﺎﻷﺑﻮﺍﺏ: ﻻ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻓﺘﺢ ﻟﻪ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻭﻋﺮﻑ ﺃنه ﻓﻼﻥ ﺭﺩّ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﺪﻓﻌﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺏ
*ﻳﻘــﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﷺ (" *ﻟﻮ ﺃﻗﺴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻷﺑﺮﻩ*)ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺗﺤﺘﻘﺮ ﺃﺧﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ...!

[ *ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻭﻳﺔ* (382)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة  السعدي رحمه الله :

 في قوله تعالى:
{ إِنّا كَفَيناكَ المُستَهزِئينَ } [الحجر: ٩٥]
وهذا وعد من الله لرسوله، أن لا يضره المستهزئون، وأن يكفيه الله إياهم بما شاء
 من أنواع العقوبة. وقد فعل تعالى فإنه
 ما تظاهر أحد بالاستهزاء
 برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما
 جاء به إلا أهلكه الله وقتله شر قتلة

������ [ تفسير السعدي ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله : 

أصيب مع رسول الله ﷺ يوم أحد 
نحو من ثلاثين، كلهم يجيء حتى
 يجثو بين يديه، يقول: 
"وجهي لوجهك الوقاء، 
ونفسي لنفسك الفداء"

 [ الجهاد لابن المبارك/ ٨٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمۡ وَمَا غَوَىٰ﴾

"وقَد دَافَعَ سُبحانَهُ عَن نَبِيِّنا ﷺ، 
وأمّا بَقيَّةُ الأنبياءِ فَداَفَعُوا عَن أنفُسِهِمْ
 ﴿لَيْسَ بِي ضَلالَةٌ﴾ ﴿لَيْسَ بِي سَفاهَةٌ﴾"

 [ نظم الدرر للبقاعي ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

آداب الطريق :

جمعت آداب من رام الجلوس على الـ
طريق من قول خير الخلق إنسانا

أفش السلام وأحسن في الكلام وشمْـ
مِـت عاطسا وسلاما رد إحـسـانا

في الحمل عاون ومظلوما أعن وأغث
لهفان اهد سبيلا واهد حيرانا

بالعرف مر وانه عن نكر وكف أذى
وغض طرفا وأكثر ذكر مولانا 


الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أَنْفـَعُ الـنَّاسِ وَأَضَـرُّ الـنَّاسِ

✍ قـال الإمـَامُ إبن الـقَيـّمِ - رحـمه الله تعالى- :

« أَنْفَـع النَّاس لَك رجـل مكّنـك من نَفسـه حَتَّى تـزرع فِيـهِ خيـرا أَو تصنع إِلَيْـهِ مَعْرُوفـا، فَـإِنَّهُ نعـم الـعون لَك على منفعتـك وكمـا لك فانتفـاعك بِهِ فِي الْـحَقِيقَة مثـل انتفاعـه بك أَو أَكـثر،

☝ وأضـر الـنَّاسِ عَلَيْـك مـن مـكّن نَفسـه مِنْـك حَتَّى تَعْصِـي الله فِيـهِ فـَإِنَّهُ عـون لَك على مضـرّتك ونقصـك »

[ الـفوائـد (صـ ١٩٢) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#انتبه_وفقك_الله

قال العلامة محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله:
- وأما تساهل كثير من الناس قد يحمل طفله إلى المسجد
>>> وهو ابن لسبع أو دون السبع 
● على غير طهارة
● وبدون معرفة للصلاة فيوقفه في الصف

و يعتبر هذا الصف مقطوعا بوقوف هذا الطفل في الصف ﻻنه غير متصل، ينطبق على هذا الشخص قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
■ من وصل صفا وصله الله 
■ ومن قطع صفا قطعه الله .

[ شرح شروط الصلاة (34) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#‏قال_ابن_القيم  ( رحمه الله ) 

[وضع اللهُ المصائب والبلايا والمحن رحمة
بين عباده يُكفِّرُبها من خطاياهم فهي من
أعظم نِعَمه عليهم وإن كرهتها انفسهم]

 مفتاح دار السعادة 291

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍  لا يصلح آخـر هذه الأمة ، إلا بما*
*صلح به أولها‎ !! :*

قال الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله :

 ( وإن العبدَ لَيَشتد فرحهُ يوم َالقيامة ، بما له قِبل النـاس عندهـم ، مِن الحقـوق في المال والنفس ، والعِرضِ ، فالعاقلُ يَعُدُّ هذا ذخْرا ليوم الفقر والفاقة ولا يُبْطِلُه بالانتقام الذي لا يُجْدِي عليه شيئا ) ..

 مدارج السالكين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من كتب تقوية الملكة الأدبية:
قال الشيخ صالح العصيمي :
(ومما ينبه إليه مما تقوى به الملكة الأدبية: كتب علماء الجزائر؛ فإنهم كانوا من أبلغ أهل القرن، كعبد الحميد بن باديس، والبشير الإبراهيمي، والمبارك الميلي، ونظيرهم في تونس وهو محمد الخضر بن حسين، فإن هؤلاء الجماعة وجدوا في زمن واحد في القرن الماضي، وتميزوا عن سائر الأقطار بما كان لهم من بلاغةٍ، ومن قرأ في كتب القوم رأى مقادير بلاغتهم، رحمهم الله، فينبغي ألا يخلي طالب العلم نفسه من القراءة في تصانيفهم). 

[ تطريز على محاضرة السرف المالي للميلي ].

منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و ما يصيب الإنسان إن كان يسره فهو نعمة بينة، 
و إن كان يسوءه فهو نعمة من جهة أنه يكفر خطاياه، و يثاب بالصبر عليه، و من جهة أن فيه حكمة و رحمة لا يعلمها (وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون)".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١٤صـ٣٠٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الإمام ابن القيم  رحمه الله تعالى :-

 " ﻭاﻟﻘﻠﺐُ اﻟﺴﻠﻴﻢُ ﻫﻮ اﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻠﻢَ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺸﺮﻙِ ﻭاﻟﻐﻞِّ ﻭاﻟﺤﻘﺪِ ﻭاﻟﺤﺴﺪِ ﻭاﻟﺸﺢِّ ﻭاﻟﻜِﺒْﺮِ ﻭﺣﺐِّ اﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭاﻟﺮﻳﺎﺳﺔِ ﻓﺴَﻠِﻢَ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺁﻓﺔٍ ﺗﺒﻌﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺒﻬﺔ ﺗﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﺧﺒﺮﻩ ومن كل شهوةٍ تُعارض أمرَه .. 

 " الداء والدواء (٢٨٢/١)
༅‏༄
༅ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :-

 " قد قضى الله قضاءً لا يُرد ولا يدفع :

↩️ " أنّ من أحبّ شيئا سواه عُذِّب به ولابد وأنّ من خاف غيره سُلِّط عليه وأنّ من اشتغل بشيء غيره كان شؤماً عليه ومن آثر غيره عليه؛لم يُبارك فيه ومن أرضى غيره بسخطه أسخطه عليه ولابد ..

 " الوابل الصيب (١٤)
༅‏༄
༅ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله تعالى :-

 ‏" اذا تأملت السبعة الذين يظلُّهم الله عزّوجل في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظلّه وجدتهم إنّما نالوا ذلك الظل بمخالفة الهوى .. 

‏ٰ  " روضة المُحبّين (648)

༅ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تتزوجوا الفسدَة من أجل أن تصلحوهم، فيفسدوكم؛
 فقد تزوج عمران بن حطان امرأة جميلة من الخوراج وقال: إنه سيردها لأهل السُنة، فصار هو مِن زعماء الخوارج.

 سير أعلام النبلاء (214).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي: "وأحب لجيران الميت أو ذي قرابته أن يعملوا لأهل الميت في يوم يموت، وليلته طعاما يشبعهم فإن ذلك سنة، وذكر كريم، وهو من فعل أهل الخير قبلنا" [الأم 1/317]
- فإن عكس الناس الأمر، كما هو مشاهد  اليوم، فقد قال في كشاف القناع [2/149]: "ويكره الأكل من طعامهم، وإن كان من التركة وفي الورثة محجور عليه أو من لم يأذن حرم فعله، وحرم الأكل منه".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال البغوي رحمه الله

أخفى الله رﺿﺎه ﻓﻲ اﻟﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﻟﻴﺮغب الناس ﻓـﻲ ﺟـﻤﻴﻌـﻬﺎ
ﻭأخفى ﺳﺨﻄﻪ ﻓﻲ اﻟﻤﻌﺎﺻﻲ
ﻟﻴﻨﺘﻬﻮا ﻋﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ

 معالم التنزيل ٤٩٠/٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▫️

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله-: 

أصل كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة هو العلم 
والعدل، وأصل كل شرٍ في الدنيا 
والآخرة الجهل والظلم، 
والعدل مرجعه إلى العلم 
لإنّ من لم يعلم لا يستطيع أن يعدل.

 إغاثة اللهفان (٢/ ١٣٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمة الله في ((تفسير القرآن الكريم سورة الشعراء)) (ص: 301) : ((وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن الإنسان كلما انقاد للشيطان ابتعد عن فهم القرآن، {إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون}؛ لأنهم شياطين، فمن كان شيطانا - والشيطان من بني آدم هو الذي يتلقى ما تأمره الشياطين به - فإنه يعزل أيضا عن فهم القرآن)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الوزير ابن هبيرة -رحمه الله- :

(( حكى لي الشيخ محمد بن يحيى عن القاضي أبي يعلى : 
أنه قَصَدَهُ فقيهٌ ليقرأ عليه مذهب أحمد ، فسأله عن بلده فأخبره ، فقال له : "إن أهل بلدك كلهم يقرأون مذهب الشافعي ، فلماذا عدلت أنت عنه إلى مذهبنا ؟"

فقال له : "إنما عدلت عن المذهب رغبةً فيك أنت".

فقال : "إن هذا لا يصلح ؛ فإنك إذا كنت في بلدك على مذهب أحمد وباقي أهل البلد على مذهب الشافعي = لم تجد أحداً يعبد معك -أي: يوافقك على التعبد في الحكم الذي تنزع إليه- ، ولا يدارسك ، وكنت خليقاً أن تثير خصومةً ، وتوقع نزاعاً ؛ بل كونك على مذهب الشافعي حيث أهل بلدك على مذهبه أولى".

ودلَّه على الشيخ أبي إسحاق ، وذهب به إليه ، فقال : "سمعاً وطاعة ، أقدّمه على الفقهاء ، وألتفت إليه" )).

المسودة في أصول الفقه لآل تيمية [ص٥٤١].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✅معنى قول المسلم بعد فراغه من الصلاة :

 اللهم أنت السلام ، ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال
والإكرام

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
يعني
( اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بهذا الاسم الكريم من أسمائك )
أن تسلم لي صلاتي حتى تكون
■ مكفرة للسيئات
■ ورافعة للدرجات

شرح رياض الصالحين (5/491

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
فإذا كان كل خير فأصله التوفيق وهو بيد الله لا بيد العبد 
فمفتاحه:

الدعاء
والافتقار
وصدق اللجأ 
والرغبة
والرهبة إليه 
فمتى أعطى العبد هذا المفتاح فقد أراد أن يفتح له 
ومتى أضله عن المفتاح بقي باب الخير مرتجا دونه


الفوائد صـ(140)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لا تترك النوافل فتقع في البطالة* . 

✍. قال ‎الإمام ابن حجر - رحمه الله:

 «ملازمـة الاقتصـار علـى الفرائض وترك التنفـل، يفضـي إلى إيثـار البطالة وعدم النشاط إلى العبادة».

. فتح الباري (١٠٦/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أفضل الصدقة ما صادفت حاجةً من المتصدَّق عليه ، وكانت دائمةً مستمرة .

ابن القيم رحمه الله
كتاب الروح (٤١٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍  لا يصلح آخـر هذه الأمة ، إلا بما*
*صلح به أولها‎ !! :*

قال الإمام بن تيمية رحمه الله: ( وإذا
عظمـت المحــنة ، كــان ذلك للمـــؤمن
الصــالح ، سـبباً لعلو الدرجـة ، وعظيم
الأجر ) ..  الاستقامة .

قال الإمـام إبن القيم رحمـه الله : ( ما
مضى لا يدفـع بالحــزن ، بـل بالرضـى
والحمد والصبر والإيمان بالقدر، وقول
العبد : " قدر الله وما شاء فعل " ، وما
يسـتقبل لا يدفـع أيضـاً بالهـم ، بل إما
أن يكون له حيلة في دفعه، فلا يعجز
عنه وإما أن لا تكون له حيلة في دفعه
فلا يجزع منه ) ..  زاد المعاد .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل البراء بن عازب كيف كان وجه النبي ﷺ: 
فقال: *"مثل القمر"*.

رواه البخاري ٣٥٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍ قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :*

*《فإنه لا أَهنأَ حياة ، ولا أَلذ ممن قطع رجاءه عن الخلق ، واستغنى عما في أيديهم ، ولم يتطلع إلى ما عندهم ، بل قنع برزق الله ، واستغنى بفضل الله ، وعلم أن القليل من الرزق إذا كسب القناعة خير من الكثير الذي لا يغني ، فليس الغنى عن كثرة العرض ، إنما الغنى الحقيقي غنى القلب ، غناه بالله وبرزقه المتيسر عن رجاء الخلق وسؤالهم ، والاستعباد لهم في مطالب الدنيا والرضوخ لرقهم .》* 

*  الرياض الناضرة    (١٨٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✍ قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :*

*《فمن صبر على مجاهدة نفسه وهواه وشيطانه ؛ غلبه وحصل له النصر والظفر ، وملك نفسه ، فصار عزيزاً ملكاً ؛ ومن جَزِعَ ولم يصبر على مجاهدة ذلك ، غُلِبَ وقُهِرَ وأُسِرَ ، وصار عبداً ذليلاً أسيراً في يدي شيطانه وهواه .》* 

*  جامع العلوم والحكم   (٤٩٠/١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« من اتصف بصفـة الاستغفـار يسَّر الله عليه رزقه وسهَّل عليه أمره ؛ وحفظ عليه شأنه وقوته » 
تفسير ابن كثير (٤/ ٣٢٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام المروزي رحمه الله :

✍ «ولا نعلم طاعةً يَدفع اللهُ بها العذابَ مثل الصلاة».

 تعظيم قدر الصلاة (1/ 230).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

"لا تصح لك درجة التواضع حتى تقبل الحق ممن تحب و ممن تبغض فتقبله من عدوك كما تقبله من وليك".

 مدارج السالكين (٢/ ٣٣٧).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✅ عن أبي المليح سمعت ميمونا - أي بن مهران - يقول:
''لأن أوتمن على بيت مال أحب إلي من أن أوتمن على امرأة''.

  سير أعلام النبلاء (5/ 77).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان ابن مسعود يُقرِئُ الرجلَ الآيةَ الواحدةَ من القرآن، ثم يقول له: "خُذْها، فواللهِ لَهِيَ خيرٌ مما على الأرضِ مِن شيءٍ" (فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام (ص: 52)، ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة، ط. الرشد (6/ 133))

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال مُعاذ بن جبل - رضي الله عنه:

✍ «إذا كـانَ لكَ أخٌ في الله فلا تَسْمَـع فيهِ 
مِنْ أحَدٍ فرُبَّمَا قِيلَ لكَ ما ليس فِيـهِ فَيَحُـولَ 
بَيْنَكَ وبيْنَه».

 الآداب الشرعية⁩ (٤٠٧/٣).

═════ ❁✿❁ ══════

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله⬅️
المؤمن يُحب المؤمن وينصره بظهر الغيب، وإن تناءت بهم الديار وتباعد الزمان
إقتضاء الصراط ١٠٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

*" إذا أذنب العبد المؤمن ، الموحد ، المتبع لسبيله ، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ استغفر له حملةُ العرش ومن حوله ".*

*[الداء والدواء (٢٥٤/١)].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أن الإسلام ملزم للنصارى أن يدينوا به ولجميع الأمم أن يدينوا بالإسلام؛ لأن العبرة للمتأخر، فالمتأخر من شريعة الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" يقول ابن الجوزي: كتبت بأصبعي ألفي مجلد، وتاب على يدي مائة ألف، وأسلم على يدي عشرون ألف. 

[ تذكرة الحفاظ ١٣٤٤|٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.
*‏قال ‎#شيخ_الإسلام ‎#ابن_تيمية -رحمه الله-:*

*"والبرْدُ الشديد يُوجب الموت بخلاف الحَر.*

*فقد مات خَلقٌ من البرد، بخلاف الحَر؛ فإن الموت منه غير معتاد،*

*ولهذا قال بعض العرب: البرد بؤسٌ، والحَر أذى".*

*مجموع الفتاوى ١٦ / ١٦٠*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

طرفة نحوية :

ذكر أن شرف الدين محمد بن عنين مرض، فكتب إلى الملك المعظم:

انظر إليّ بعين مولى لم يزل
يولي الندى وتلاف قبل تلافي

أنا كـ(الذي) أحتاج ما يحتاجه
فاغنم دعائي والثناء الوافي

فجاءه الملك ومعه ألف دينار، وقال:
أنت ( الذي )، وأنا ( العائد )، وهذه - المال - الصلة 

نفح الطيب 349/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

مَن لم يستعمل نفسه في عبادة الله، إستعملها بغير اختياره في طاعة الشيطان، إذ النفس لابد لها من عمل.

 جامع المسائل (٢٢٨/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏"فالسكوت بلا قراءة و لا ذكر و لا دعاء ليس عبادة، و لا مأمورا به، بل يفتح باب الوسوسة، فالاشتغال بذكر الله أفضل من السكوت، و قراءة القرآن من أفضل الخير".

 الفتاوى الكبرى جـ٢صـ٢٩٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله:*

*فَالتَّوحِيدُ هُوَ جِمَاعُ الدِّينِ الَّذِي هُوَ أصلُهُ وفَرعُهُ ولُبُّهُ ، وهُوَ الخَيرُ كُلُّهُ ، والاستِغفَارُ يُزِيلُ الشَّرَّ كُلَّهُ ، فَيَحصُلُ مِن هَذَينِ جَمِيعَ الخَيرِ ، وزَوَالُ جَمِيعَ الشَّرِّ ، وكُلُّ مَا يُصِيبُ المُؤمِنَ مِنَ الشَّرِّ فَإنَّمَا هُوَ بِذِنُوبِهِ.*
*والاستِغفَارُ  يَمحُو الذُّنُوبَ فَيُزِيلُ العَذَابَ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى :*
*{ ومَا كَانَ اللهُ مُعَذِّبَهُم وهُم يَستَغفِرُونَ }*

*جَامِعُ المَسَائِلِ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الإسلام وفرنسا كالزيت والماء لا يمتزجان إلا في لحظة التحريك العنيف ثم يعود كل منهما إلى سنته من المباينة والمنافرة 

عيون البصائر للبشير الابراهيمي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان ابن مسعود يُقرِئُ الرجلَ الآيةَ الواحدةَ من القرآن، ثم يقول له: "خُذْها، فواللهِ لَهِيَ خيرٌ مما على الأرضِ مِن شيءٍ" (فضائل القرآن للقاسم بن سلام (ص: 52)، ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة، ط. الرشد (6/ 133))

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
> 
> مَن لم يستعمل نفسه في عبادة الله، إستعملها بغير اختياره في طاعة الشيطان، إذ النفس لابد لها من عمل.
> 
> ������ جامع المسائل (٢٢٨/٨)



سبحان الله العطيم وبحمده

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لو عرف العبد كل شيء ولم يعرف ربه فكأنه لم يعرف شيئًا، ولو نال كلَّ حظ من حظوظ الدنيا ولذّاتها وشهواتها، ولم يظفر بمحبة الله والشوق إليه والإنس به، فكأنه لم يظفر بلذة ولا نعيم ولا قرة عين.*

*الإمام ابن القيم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿ إذْ نادى ربّهُ نِداءً خَفيّا ﴾

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:

من فوائد إخفاء الدعاء: 
أنَّه أعظم في الأدب و التعظيم ؛ لأنَّ
الملوك لا تُرفع الأصوات عندهم
ومن رفع صوته لديهم مقتوه .

ولله المثل الأعلى
فإذا كان يسمع الدعاء الخفي
فلا يليق بالأدب بين يديه
إلا خفض الصوت به .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله :

 لا يجوز للمسلم أن يعلق
 آية الكرسي 
أو غيرها من آيات القرآن 
↩ أو الأدعية الشرعية على رقبته لدفع شر الشياطين أو للاستشفاء بها من المرض.

 المنتقى (1/ 84).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه:

‏إن الله لم يخلق شيئا قط إلا صغيرا ثم يكبر ، 
‏إلا المصيبة فإنه خلقها كبيرة ثم تصغر . 

‏ [نثر الدرر ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{یَـٰۤأَیُّهَا ٱلۡمَلَأُ أَفۡتُونِی فِی رُءۡیَـٰیَ إِن كُنتُمۡ لِلرُّءۡیَا تَعۡبُرُونَ} [يوسف ٤٣]

(إن كنتم للرءيا تعبرون) العبارة مشتقة من عبور النهر، فمتى عبرت النهر، بلغت شاطئه، فعابر الرؤيا يعبر بما يؤول إليه أمرها.

[القرطبي - الجامع لأحكام القرآن (١١-٣٦١) ط الرسالة]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلاّمة تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله :

"كتاب التوحيد 
لا يكفي أن تقرأه مرةً واحدة!
بل ينبغي أن تقرأه دائمًا ،
كُلّما ختمته بدأته من جديد كما أفعل أنا ،لأنّ الناس دائمًا في حاجـةٍ إليه ليستيقنَ المُوحّد ويزداد رسوخًا ،
وليرجع المُشرك عن شِركه ".

(مجموع رسائله/ (1/306).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#الصبر أفضل من #اﻻنتقام

 #قال_ابن_القيم:

‏«وإن العبدَ لَيَشتد فرحهُ يومَالقيامة؛ بما له قِبل الناس عندهم مِن الحقوق في المال والنفس والعِرضِ، 

 فالعاقلُ يَعُدُّ هذا ذخْرا ليوم الفقر والفاقة، ولا يُبْطِلُه بالانتقام الذي لا يُجْدِي عليه شيئا». 

 [«مدارج السالكين» (٣٠٦/١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :

يَجِبُ أنْ تَحرِصَ على نَشْرِ العِلْمِ
بِكُلِّ نشاطٍ وقُوَّةٍ ،
وألاَّ يكُون أهلُ الباطِل أنشَطَ في باطِلِهِم،
وأن تحرِص على نَفْعِ المُسلمين في دِينِهِم ودُنيَاهُم .

مجموع الفتاوى - ٥٣/٦)
#لطالب_العلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من كتب تقوية الملكة الأدبية:
قال الشيخ صالح العصيمي :
(ومما ينبه إليه مما تقوى به الملكة الأدبية: كتب علماء الجزائر؛ فإنهم كانوا من أبلغ أهل القرن، كعبد الحميد بن باديس والبشير الإبراهيمي والمبارك الميلي، ونظريهم في تونس وهو محمد الخضر بن حسين، فإن هؤلاء الجماعة وجدوا في زمن واحد في القرن الماضي، وتميزوا عن سائر الأقطار بما كان لهم من بلاغةٍ، ومن قرأ في كتب القوم رأى مقادير بلاغتهم رحمهم الله، فينبغي ألا يخلي طالب العلم نفسه من القراءة في تصانيفهم)

[ تطريز على محاضرة السرف المالي للميلي ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة:
أكثر ألفاظ النحويين محمولة على التجاوز والتسامح، لا على الحقيقة؛ لأن مقصدهم التقريب على المبتدئين والتعليم للناشئين.
..
أبو القاسم السهيلي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال الإمام ابن القيم وحمه الله
النفوس الكبار الشريفة : تبذل حبّها لأجلّ الاشياء وأشرفها .

فالمؤمنون أشد حباً لربهم ومعبودهم من كل محب لكل محبوب ، وهذا مقتضى عقد الإيمان الذي لا يتم إلا به

ولا فلاح للعبد ولا نجاة له من عذاب الله إلا بها ، فليشتغل بها العبد 
فإنها سر وحقيقة "لا إله إلا الله "
طريق الهجرتين576✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏فائدة :

"الاكل ماشيا"

قال ابن عمر: ...وكنّا نأكل ونحن نمشي على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

قال الالباني: وفي الحديث فائدة هامة وهي جواز الاكل ماشيا.

( السلسلة الصحيحة)(3178)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪️قال الشيخ  صالح آل الشيخ - حفظه الله ورعاه :* 

*.. لو كل يوم تأخذ تفسير آية واحدة فقط، وحديث وشرحه، ومسألة فقهية واحدة، فقط ثلاث في اليوم،*
*- اجتمع عندك في السنة كم؟*
*- تفسير ثلاثمائة وستين آية .*
 *- وتفسير ثلاثمائة وستين حديثا في سنة .*
 *- وثلاثمائة وستين مسألة فقهية .*
 *• هذه ما تكلف؛ مسألة، آية، حديث .*
*لكن أين القلب الذي يقوى !* 
*• هي ما تكلف، لو مسألة واحدة فقط ؛ تنمو، كيف؟* 
*خمس سنين، عشر سنين، تصبح طالب علم؛*
*فقد تكون المعلومات قليلة لكن تكون راسخًا ،،* 
*- لأنك عرفت تفسير الآية بوضوحها وفهمت دلالاتها،*
*- الحديث حفظت متنه أو كررت متنه حتى استظهرته ومعنى ما فيه،* 
 *- ثم مسألة فقهية وكلام العلماء عليها، تنمو مع الزمن .*
*• لهذا إذا ما استطعت أن تكثر ؛ فألزم نفسك بالقليل .*
*• وأحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل .*
*•  لكن داوم على شيء معين لابد .*
*• لا يمر يوم ما بحثت فيه مسألة مهما كان عندك من العمل والشغل، مثل ورد القرآن الذي تقرؤه .*
*• لا يمر يوم إلا بحثت مسألة، تبحث مسألة وتتبع كلام أهل العلم فيها، خاصة في مسائل التوحيد والعقيدة ، والعلم بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، والفقه، هذه هي المسائل المهمة .*

* الأجوبة والبحوث : (٥/٣٠٣) .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍️ قـال الإمـام ابن الـقـيم رحمه الله:

*" كل خَارج من الـدُّنْيَا:*. 
* إِمـَّا متخلـص من الْحـَبْس،*
*⛔ وَ إِمَّا ذَاهِـــب إِلَى الْحَـبْس".*

 [الـفـوائـد (٥٤/١)].

═════ ❁✿❁ ══════

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الحسيني: سمعت شيخنا الذهبي يقول يوم وفاة ابن عبدالهادي وهو يبكي:

ما اجتمعت به قط إلا واستفدت منه رحمه الله.


[ ذيل تذكرة الحفاظ ص ٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال ابن حجي متحدثا عن الحافظ ابن كثير:"

ما اجتمعت به قط إلا واستفدت منه.


[ إنباء الغمر ١|٤٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*"تأمل في هذا القول المبارك السديد"*

*قال الشيخ الفقيه سليمان الرحيلي - حفظه الله - :*

*" لا تحقرن شيئا تقدمه في طلب العلم، أو تنشره وتقدمه لإخوانك من العلم، ولو كان شيئا قليلا، فلربما بارك الله فيه حتى جرت عليك الحسنات إلى أن يرث الأرض ومن عليها "*. 

 *[ شرح رسالة ابن القيم إلى أحد إخوانه / صـ ( 6 ) ]*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى : { وإذا أردنا أن نُهلك قرية أمرنا مُترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحقَّ عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا }


 قال رسول الله ﷺ : *إذا ظهر الزنا والربا في قرية = فقد أحلوا بأنفسهم عذاب الله* .

[ صحيح الجامع (678) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♦️قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِيْن-رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى


 لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ عَلَى ذَكَائِكَ وَلاَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ عُلُوْمِكَ ، بَل اعْتَمِدْ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، وَاسْأَلِ اللَّهَ دَائِمًا أَنْ يَهْدِيَكَ لما اخْتَلَفَ النَاسُ فِيْهِ مِنَ الحَقِّ 


 شَرْحُ أُصُوْلِ التَفْسِيْرِ (٢٨٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"كانت أخت أحمد بن طولون صاحب مصر كثيرة السرف في إنفاق المال حتى أنها زوجت بعض لعبها فأنفقت على وليمة عرسها مائة ألف دينار فما مضى إلا قليل حتى رؤيت في سوق من أسواق بغداد وهي تسأل الناس".

ابن رجب | لطائف المعارف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" أبو جعفر الطحاوي رحمه الله"

 قال ابن عبد البر في كتاب "العلم": كان من أعلم الناس بسير الكوفيين وأخبارهم مع مشاركته في جميع مذاهب الفقهاء.

" تاج التراجم لابن قطلوبغا " (١٠٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال ابن عابدين: 
السنة في تسبيح الركوع سبحان ربي العظيم، إلا إن كان لا يحسن (الظاء) فيبدل به الكريم؛ لئلا يجري على لسانه العزيم، فتفسد به الصلاة، كذا في شرح درر البحار، فليحفظ فإن العامة عنه غافلون؛ حيث يأتون بدل الظاء بزاي مفخمة".

 الدر المختار، وحاشية ابن عابدين (رد المحتار) (1/ 494).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من عقوبات المعاصي 
✍️قال الإمام بن القيّم رحمه الله تعالى :
ومنها تعسير أموره عليه. فلا يتوجّه لأمر إلا يجده مغلقًا دونه، أو متعسّرًا عليه.
وهذا كما أنّ من اتقى الله جعل له من أمره يسرًا، فمن عطّل التقوى جعل له من أمره عسرًا."

كتاب برتقالي الداء والدواء طبعة دار الفوائد 134/1✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*يدرس علم أصول الفقه ويحرر مسائله ليبقى بعد ذلك قابعا في المذهب*،

 ورحم الله الإمام ابن الجوزي إذ قال:

*اعلم أن المقلد عَلى غير ثقة فيما قلد فيه، وفي التقليد إبطال منفعة العقل؛ لأنه إنما خلق للتأمل والتدبر، وقبيح بمن أعطي شمعة يستضيء بِها أن يطفئها ويمشي فِي الظلمة، واعلم أن عموم أصحاب المذاهب يعظم فِي قلوبهم الشخص، فيتبعون قوله من غير تدبر بما قالَ، وهذا عين الضلال؛ لأن النظر ينبغي أن يكون إلى القول لا إلى القائل*  (تلبيس إبليس)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏●| من منا استشعر هذا المعنى وهو (يسلم) على أخيه؟:

قال المناوي رحمه الله: 
(فإذا سلم المسلم على المسلم فقد حرم عليه أن يذكره إلا بخير؛ فإنه أمنه وجعله في ذمته، وفي ذكره بالسوء غدر، والغدر عار وشنار.
فاحذر أيها المسلم بعد هذا الأمان وعقدك المسالمة بهذا السلام من النكث؛
‏*(فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه)*. 
فإياك أن يصدر منك في حق من حييته بالسلام أذى، أو تضمر له بغضا فتكون ناقضا لعهد الأمان، فتبوء بالحرمان والخسران).
[فيض القدير ١٥٢/4].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التوبة النصوح

✍ قال ‎الحسن البصري رحمه الله : 

«اﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ اﻟﻨﺼﻮﺡ: ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﻐﺾ اﻟﺬﻧﺐ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺘﻪ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﺫا ﺫﻛﺮﺗﻪ».

 تفسير ابن كثير (8/ 169).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله :

✍ «ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يسب الريح فإنها خلقُ الله عزوجل مطيع وجند من أجناده يجعلها رحمة ونقمة إذا شاء».

كتاب الأم (1/ 266).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :

إيّاك أن تخون مؤمنا، فمن خان مؤمنا فقد خان الله ورسوله،

▪️وإذا أحببت أخاك في الله، فابذل له نفسك ومالك، وإيّاك والخصومات والجدال والمراء، فإنك تصير ظلوماً خواناً أثيما، وعليك بالصبر في المواطن كلها، فإنّ الصبر يجرّ إلى البرّ، والبرّ يجرّ إلى الجنة.

 حلية الأولياء (7/ 82).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*القرآنُ هو الشِّـفـاءُ التَّـامُّ مِن جميعِ الأدواءِ القلبيَّةِ والبدنيَّةِ، وأدواءِ الدُّنيا والآخرة.*

*الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| زاد المعاد: 520/4*
*=================*
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال علي بن خشرم -رحمه الله -:

‏" ما رأيت بيد وكيع كتابا قط إنما هو حفظ، فسألته عن أدوية الحفظ فقال: إن علمتك الدواء استعملته قلت: إي والله قال: ترك المعاصي ما جربت مثله للحفظ ". 

‏سير أعلام النبلاء ١٥٣/٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏•
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ﮼رحمه ﮼الله:

و إذا كان في المسلمين ضعف و كان
عدوهم مستظهراً عليهم ؛
كان ذلك بسبب ذنوبهم و خطاياهم.

(مجموع الفتاوى 645/11)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

*" إِن بركَةَ الرجل تَعْلِيمُه للخير حَيْثُ حلّ ونصحُهُ لكلِّ من اجْتمع بِهِ ، قَالَ الله تَعَالَىٰ إِخْبَارًا عَن الْمَسِيح : { وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْن مَا كنت } أَي : معلّمًا للخير دَاعيا إِلَىٰ الله ، مذكّرًا بِهِ ، مرغّبًا فِي طَاعَته ، فَهَذَا من بركَة الرجل ، وَمن خلا من هَذَا فقد خلا من الْبركَة ، ومحقت بركَةُ لِقَائِه ، والاجتماعِ بِهِ ، بل تمحق بركَةَ من لقِيهُ وَاجْتمعَ بِهِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يضيع الْوَقْتَ فِي الماجرياتِ وَيفْسدُ الْقلبَ ، وكلُّ آفَةٍ تدخلُ علىٰ العَبْدِ فسببُها ضيَاعُ الْوَقْتِ وَفَسَادُ الْقلبِ ، وتعودُ بضياعِ حَظِّهِ من اللهِ ونقصانِ دَرَجَته ومنزلتهِ عِنْدَه ".*

*[ رسالة ابن القيم إلىٰ أحد إخوانه (٥/١)].*


*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

*" إِن بركَةَ الرجل تَعْلِيمُه للخير حَيْثُ حلّ ونصحُهُ لكلِّ من اجْتمع بِهِ ، قَالَ الله تَعَالَىٰ إِخْبَارًا عَن الْمَسِيح : { وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْن مَا كنت } أَي : معلّمًا للخير دَاعيا إِلَىٰ الله ، مذكّرًا بِهِ ، مرغّبًا فِي طَاعَته ، فَهَذَا من بركَة الرجل ، وَمن خلا من هَذَا فقد خلا من الْبركَة ، ومحقت بركَةُ لِقَائِه ، والاجتماعِ بِهِ ، بل تمحق بركَةَ من لقِيهُ وَاجْتمعَ بِهِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يضيع الْوَقْتَ فِي الماجرياتِ وَيفْسدُ الْقلبَ ، وكلُّ آفَةٍ تدخلُ علىٰ العَبْدِ فسببُها ضيَاعُ الْوَقْتِ وَفَسَادُ الْقلبِ ، وتعودُ بضياعِ حَظِّهِ من اللهِ ونقصانِ دَرَجَته ومنزلتهِ عِنْدَه ".*

*[ رسالة ابن القيم إلىٰ أحد إخوانه (٥/١)].*



‏
‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال رجل لعبدالله بن المبارك: يا أبا عبدالرحمن، قد خِفْتُ اللهَ تعالى من كثرة ما أدعو على الجهمية،قال: "لا تخَفْ؛ فإنهم يزعمون أن إلهك الذي في السماء ليس بشيء"
السنة لعبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل  1  112 رقم: 24

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان السلف يَتوَاسَون بـ :

 "إنَّما هي أيامٌ قَلائِل والمَوعدُ الجَنَّة".

صفة الصفوة (١/ ١٢٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كم ختمة لك في السنة

▫️قال العلامة #عبدالكريم_الخضي  ر :-

️"‏أهل القرآن الذين لهم عناية بتلاوة القرآن:
- منهم من يختم كل يوم، 
- ومنهم من يختم كل ثلاث
- ومنهم من يختم كل سبع
- فالذي يختم كل سبع يقرأ القرآن في السنة خمسين مرة
- والذي يختم في ثلاث يختم في السنة أكثر من مائة وعشرين مرة
- والذي يختم في كل يوم يختم ثلاثمائة وخمسين مرة".


 شرح المنظومة الميمية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿من دُونِهِ فكِيدُوني جمِيعًا ثُمَّ لا تُنظِرُون﴾ [هود:٥٥] 

ويُذكر أنَّ هذه كانت معجزةً لهود عليه السلام، وذلك أنه حرَّض جماعتهم عليه مع انفراده وقوَّتهم وكفرهم فلم يقدروا على نيله بسوء. 

 تفسير ابن عطية ١٨١/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال الحسيني: سمعت شيخنا الذهبي يقول يوم وفاة ابن عبدالهادي وهو يبكي:

ما اجتمعت به قط إلا واستفدت منه رحمه الله.


[ ذيل تذكرة الحفاظ ص ٥٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال ابن حجي متحدثا عن الحافظ ابن كثير:"

ما اجتمعت به قط إلا واستفدت منه.


[ إنباء الغمر ١|٤٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

♦️قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِيْن-رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى


 لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ عَلَى ذَكَائِكَ وَلاَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ عُلُوْمِكَ ، بَل اعْتَمِدْ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، وَاسْأَلِ اللَّهَ دَائِمًا أَنْ يَهْدِيَكَ لما اخْتَلَفَ النَاسُ فِيْهِ مِنَ الحَقِّ 


 شَرْحُ أُصُوْلِ التَفْسِيْرِ (٢٨٧/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*إنَّ النفسَ ذوَّاقةٌ توَّاقة، فإذا ذاقَت تاقَت، ولهذا إذا ذاق العبدُ طعمَ الإيمان وخالطت بشاشتُه قلبَه رسخَ فيه حبُّه، ولم يُؤْثِر عليه شيئًا أبدًا.*

*الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-| مفتاح دار السعادة: 23/1*
*=================*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏شيخ المحدّثين يحي بن معين مات فدفن في البقيع وكان بين يدي جنازته رجل ينادي:

[هذا الذي كان ينفي الكذب عن حديث رسول الله]

وفيات الأعيان6/142

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشاطبي: "من الخلاف ما لا يعتد به في الخلاف، وهو ضربان:
أحدهما: ما كان من الأقوال خطأً مخالفاً لمقطوع به في الشريعة، وقد تقدم التنبيه عليه.
والثاني: ما كان ظاهره الخلاف وليس في الحقيقة كذلك، وأكثر ما يقع ذلك في تفسير الكتاب والسنة، فتجد المفسرين ينقلون عن السلف في معاني ألفاظ الكتاب أقوالاً مختلفة في الظاهر، فإذا اعتبرتها وجدتها تتلاقى على العبارة كالمعنى الواحد، والأقوال إذا أمكن اجتماعها والقول بجميعها من غير إخلال بمقصد القائل، فلا يصح نقل الخلاف فيها عنه، وهكذا يتفق في شرح السنة، وكذلك في فتاوى الأئمة وكلامهم في مسائل العلم، وهذا الموضع مما يجب تحقيقه، فإن نقل الخلاف في مسألة لا خلاف فيها في الحقيقة خطأ، كما أن نقل الوفاق في موضع الخلاف لا يصح"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏إن من الذنوب ما يكون سببا لخفاء العلم النافع أو بعضه؛ بل يكون سببا لنسيان ما علم، ولاشتباه الحق بالباطل تقع الفتن بسبب ذلك.

#ابن_تيمية
#الفتاوى 160/14

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ الۤمۤ } [البقرة 1]
الألف أول مخارج الحروف
واللام أوسطها
والميم آخر المخارج باتجاه الشفة

قال ابن القيم :
"وكل سورة استُفتحت بهذه الأحرف الثلاثة ، فهي مشتملة على بدء الخلق ونهايته وتوسطه "
(الفوائد 1120)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏➖عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: 

" ما من مؤمن ولا فاجر، إلا وقد كتب الله تعالى له رزقه من الحلال؛ فان صبر حتى يأتيه، آتاه الله تعالى؛ وإن جزع، فتناول شيئاً من الحرام، نقصه الله من رزقه الحلال".

 حلية الأولياء(1/ 326).

اللهم ارزقنا الحلال الطيب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

️

قال الإمام النووي -رحمه الله- في كتابه *الأذكار*:

فصلٌ: مما يتأكد النهي عنه والتحذير منه ما يقوله العوام وأشباههم في هذه المكوس التي تؤخذ مما يبيع أو يشتري ونحوهما، فإنهم يقولون: هذا حق السلطان، أو عليك حق السلطان، ونحو ذلك من العبارات المشتملة على تسميته حقاً أو لازماً ونحو ذلك، وهذا من أشد المنكرات، وأشنع المستحدثات، حتى قد قال بعض العلماء: من سمى هذا حقاً فهو كافر خارج عن ملة الإسلام، والصحيح أنه لا يكفر إلا إذا اعتقده حقاً مع علمه بأنه ظلم، فالصواب أن يقال فيه، المكس، أو ضريبة السلطان، أو نحو ذلك من العبارات، وبالله التوفيق.

 الأذكار:(٣٨٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ها هنا نُكتةٌ دقيقة، وهي أن الإنسانَ قد يذُمُّ نفسهُ يين الناسِ يُريدُ بذلك أن يُرِي أَنه مُتواضعٌ عندَ نفسهِ، فيرتفعُ بذلكَ عندَهُم ويمدحُونَهُ بهِ، وهذا من دَقائقِ أبوابِ الرِّياءِ وقد نَبَّه عليهِ السلفُ الصالحُ.

 مجموع رسائل ابن رجب (1/ 88).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى :

• *ومن العجب أن الإنسان يهون عليه التحفظ والاحتراز من:*
 أكل الحرام والظلم والزنى والسرقة وشرب الخمر ومن النظر المحرم وغير ذلك،

• *ويصعب عليه التحفظ من:* 
 حركة لسانه! حتى ترى الرجل يشار إليه بالدين والزهد والعبادة وهو يتكلم بالكلمات من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالا ينزل بالكلمة الواحدة منها أبعد مما بين المشرق والمغرب وكم ترى من رجل متورع عن الفواحش والظلم ولسانه يفري في أعراض الأحياء والأموات ولا يبالي ما يقول.

 الجواب الكافي (٥٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن حبيب  رحمه الله "

وحقن دماء المسلمين أحب إلي من سفك دماء المشركين


 النوادر والزيادات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله : 

أصيب مع رسول الله ﷺ يوم أحد 
نحو من ثلاثين، كلهم يجيء حتى
 يجثو بين يديه، يقول: 
"وجهي لوجهك الوقاء، 
ونفسي لنفسك الفداء"

 [ الجهاد لابن المبارك/ ٨٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

لا يمنعنّك سوء ظنّك بنفسك
وكثرة ذنوبك أن تدعو ربّك!
فإنّه أجاب دعاء إبليس حين قال:
{ربّ فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون!
قال إنّك من المنظَرين}

[ فتح الباري، ١٦٨/١١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام  ابن القيم  رحمه الله : 

ولا ريب أن تمكين النساء 
من اختلاطهن بالرجال أصل كل بلية وشر، 
وهو من أعظم أسباب نزول العقوبة العامة،
 كما أنه من أسباب فساد أمور العامة والخاصة، واختلاط النساء بالرجال سبب لكثرة الفواحش والزنا، وهو من أسباب الموت العام، والطواعين المتصلة 

 [ الطرق الحكمية ٢٣٩/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن البنا في كتابه المقنع في شرح مختصر الخرقي:" وكان بعض شيوخنا يقول: ثلاثة مختصرات ، في ثلاثة علوم ، لا أعرف لها نظائر: الفصيح لثعلب ، واللمع لابن جني ، وكتاب المختصر للخرقي ، فما اشتغل بها أحد وفهمها كما ينبغي إلا أفلح"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : 
لا أظن أن الله يعذب رجلاً إستغفر
فقيل له : لماذا ؟
قال : من الذي ألهمه الإستغفار ؟
قالوا : الله 
فقال الحسن : كيف يلهمه الإستغفار ويريد به أذى ؟!

﴿ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ ﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :

أَرْبَعَةٌ تُفْرِحُ : النَّظَرُ إِلَى الْخُضْرَةِ ، 
وَ إِلَى الْمَاءِ الْجَارِي ، 
وَ الْمَحْبُوبِ ، 
وَ الثِّمَارِ .

وَ أَرْبَعَةٌ تُظْلِمُ الْبَصَرَ : الْمَشْيُ حَافِيًا ،
 وَ التَّصَبُّحُ وَ التَّمَسِّي بِوَجْهِ الْبَغِيضِ وَ الثَّقِيلِ ، وَ الْعَدُوِّ ، 
وَ كَثْرَةُ الْبُكَاءِ ، 
وَ كَثْرَةُ النَّظَرِ فِي الْخَطِّ الدَّقِيقِ .

������ الطب النبوي ( ٣١٤/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الخليل بن أحمد رحمه الله تعالى:" من الأبواب مالو شئنا أن نشرحه حتى يستوي فيه القوي والضعيف لفعلنا ، ولكن يجب أن يكون للعالم مزية بعدنا "

لذا كما يتفاضل أهل الدنيا يتفاضل أهل الآخرة ...

لذا ينبغي الحرص على أمور الأخرة أولى من الحرص على امور الدنيا 

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم الفقه في ديننا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الشافعي:"من دخل في العلم وحده خرج وحده ".

المذاكرة والسؤال لأهل العلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشافعي رحمه الله بقوله: من تفقه من الكتب ضيع الأحكام ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي رحمه الله في(جزيل المواهب) :
‏[السبب في تحول الطحاوي حنفيا بعد أن كان شافعيا، فإنه كان يقرأ على خاله المزني، فاعتاص عليه الفهم يوما فحلف المزني أنه لايجيء منه شيئ، فانتقل حنفيا، ففُتح عليه، وصنف كتابه شرح معاني الآثار، فكان إذا قرئ عليه يقول: لو عاش خالي كفّر عن يمينه]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال عمرو بن العلاء :"ما رأيت بدوياً أقام بالحضر إلا فسد لسانه إلا رؤبة بن الحجاج والفرزدق فإنهما زادا على طول الإقامة جدة وحدة.

البداية والنهاية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(ليدخلن الجنة بشفاعة رجل من أمتي أكثر من بني تميم) 

قيل: هذا الرجل هو عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه

البداية والنهاية (٢٣٧/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"أيتها العرب! أيها المسلمون! 

لست أكتب لكم لتقرأوا، ولكنني أُنذر قومي في ساعة لا ينبغي للمرء فيها إلا أن يصْدُقَ أهله. أنذركم بعداوة الأمم لكم ولمجدكم وتاريخكم!!

محمود محمد شاكر

جمهرة مقالاته | ج١ ص٥٠٠ | ط٢ مكتبة الخانجي بالقاهرة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل: يتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من آسية امرأة فرعون، ومريم بنت عمران في الجنة. 

البداية والنهاية (٢٨٣/٢٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و ما يصيب الإنسان إن كان يسره فهو نعمة بينة، 
و إن كان يسوءه فهو نعمة من جهة أنه يكفر خطاياه، و يثاب بالصبر عليه، و من جهة أن فيه حكمة و رحمة لا يعلمها (وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون)".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١٤صـ٣٠٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وعظ الشافعي تلميذه المزني فقال له :
" اتق الله

ومثل الآخرة في قلبك
واجعل الموت نصب عينك
ولا تنس موقفك بين يدي الله،
وكن من الله على وجل،
واجتنب محارمه
وأد فرائضه
وكن مع الحق حيث كان، 
ولا تستصغرن نعم الله عليك وإن قلت 
وقابلها بالشكر 
وليكن صمتك تفكراً، 
وكلامك ذكراً، 
ونظرك عبره،
واستعذ بالله من النار بالتقوى ".

 «مناقب الشافعي»: (2/294)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏-كان ‎#الإمام_أحمد يقرأ الكهف في الطريق للجامع
"المغني"٢/ ٦١٠

قال العلامة ‎#ابن_دقيق:
مات صاحب لي فرأيته في المنام، وقال: جاءني كلب كالسبع وجعل يروعني فارتعبت
فجاء شخص في هيئة حسنة فطرده وجلس يؤنسني
فقلت: من أنت؟
فقال: أنا ثواب قراءتك ‎#سورة_الكهف  ‎#يوم_الجمعة
"الدرر"ابن حجر٥/ ٣٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قالَ الإمامُ ابنُ بازٍ - رَحمهُ الله - :* 

✒️✒️
« الإنْسَانُ قَد تَضِيقُ أمامَهُ الدُّروبُ وَتُسَدُّ في وجهِهِ الأبَواب في بعضِ حاجَاتِهِ ، فالتَقوىٰ هِيَ المُفتاح لِهذهِ المَضائق وهِيَ سَبَب التَيسِير لَها ،  كمَا قالَ الله عزَّ وَجَل : { وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا } »

*[ مجموع فتاوىٰ ومقالات ٢٨٦/٢]'*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#مساؤكم_دعاء*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

كان من دعاء النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-:
*((اللهمَّ إنِّي أعوذُ بك من العجزِ والكسلِ، والجبنِ والبخلِ، والهرمِ، والقسوةِ، والغفلةِ، والعيْلةِ، والذلةِ، والمسكنةِ. وأعوذُ بك من الفقرِ والكفرِ، والفسوقِ والشقاقِ والنفاقِ، والسمعةِ والرياءِ.وأعوذُ بك من الصممِ، والبُكمِ، والجنونِ، والجُذامِ، والبَرَصِ، وسيِّئِ الأسقامِ)).*

[أخرجه البخاري، ومسلم مختصرًا، وابن حبان، واللفظ له]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

وقد يفعل الرجل العمل الذي يعتقده صالحًا ، ولا يكون عالمًا أنه منهي عنه ، فيثاب على حسن قصده ، ويُعفىٰ عنه لعدم علمه .

 اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم(٤٩٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ ‏قال الإمام #إبن_القيم رحمه الله :
"القلب كالأرض إنما ييبس إذا خلا من توحيد الله ، وحبه ، ومعرفته، وذكره، ودعائه...."

 [ أسرار الصلاة ٦٠ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

 و ليس للقلوب سرور و لذة تامة إلا في محبة الله تعالى، و التقرب إليه بما يحبه، و لا تتم محبة الله إلا بالإعراض عن كل محبوب سواه، و هذا حقيقة لا إله إلا الله...

مجموع الفتاوى٣٢/٢٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

 وضع المصحف في السيارة دفعاً للعين، أو توقياً للخطر بدعة؛ فإن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لم يكونوا يحملون المصاحف في أيديهم دفعاً للخطر أو للعين، وإذا كان بدعة؛ فإن النبي صلى ﷺ قال:كل بدعةٍ ضلالة وكل ضلالةٍ في النار.

(نور على الدرب 261).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏أراد تلميذٌ لأبي إسحاق الهجيمي أن يختبر عقل شيخه بعد تجاوزه المائة، فقرأ أبيات عامر بن فهيرة:

كلُّ امرئٍ مجاهدٌ بطوقه..
كالثور يحمي جسمه بِرَوقِه..

فقال: "كالكلب"، بدل "كالثور"؛ ليختبره، فقال الهجيمي:
قل: كالثور، ياثور! فإن الكلب لاروق له!
ففرح الناس بصحة عقله  :Smile: 
فتح المغيث ٢٣٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" لا سبيلَ إلى سلوك سبيل السنَّة إلا بالعلم الذي يكشفُ الحقائقَ وينيرُ الطريق .. " . 

 أصول الدعوة السلفية ( ٢٧ ) .  
 الشيخ د. عبدالسلام بن برجس - رحمه الله تعالى وغفر له 
.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة أحمد النجمي رحمه الله تعالى:

" إذا ظهر من أحد من أصحاب المنهج السلفي يعني ممن ينتمون إليه شيء من المخالفات نصحوه، فإن أبى أن يرجع إلى الحق رفضوه وتركوه وأنكروا عليه وقطعوه من الجسم السلفي كالعضو الذي فسد فقطعه صاحبه استبقاء لسائر الجسم ".

[الفتاوى الجلية(١/١٧٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

س٦٣٦/  ما هي أقسام السور ؟
⚫ ج٦٣٦/  هي:
✺ السبع الطوال. ✺ والمئون. ✺  والمثاني.  ✺ والمفصل .*
⇦  والدليل حديث*وَاثِلَةَ بْنِ الأَسْقَعِ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ﷺ: «أُعْطِيتُ مَكَانَ التَّوْرَاةِ السَّبْعَ الطِّوَالَ، وَمَكَانَ الزَّبُورِ المِئِينَ، وَمَكَانَ الإِنْجِيلِ المَثَانِيَ، وَفُضِّلتُ بِالمُفَصَّلِ». رواه أحمد (16982)، وهو في الصحيحة (1480).

 س٦٣٧/  ما هي السبع الطوال ؟
⚫ ج٦٣٧/  هي:*
①البقرة.*②آل عمران.*③النساء. ④المائدة.*⑤الأن  عام. ⑥الأعراف. ⑦التوبة.

 س٦٣٨/  ما هي المئون ؟
⚫ج٦٣٨/  هي:*السور التي تشتمل كل واحدة منها على مائة آية، أو أكثر بقليل .

 س٦٣٩/  ما هي المثاني ؟
⚫ ج٦٣٩/  هي:*ما بعد المئين حتى سورة (ق) .

 س٦٤٠/  ما هو المفصل ؟
⚫ ج٦٤٠/  هو:*من سورة (ق) إلى آخر المصحف .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تعرف على من فضله عليك ليلا ونهارا قبل الرحيل 

قال ابن القيم :
فلو عرف العبد كل شيء ... ولم يعرف ربّه ... فكأنه لم يعرف شيئاً

ولو نال كل حظ من حظوظ الدنيا ولذاتها وشهواتها ... ولم يظفر بمحبة الله والشوق إليه والأنس به...

فكأنه لم يظفر بلذة ...ولا نعيم ...ولا قرة عين.

[ إغاثة اللهفان 1 / 112 ]

 قال الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي      
      - رحمه الله تعالى - : 

" أبلغ ما سأل العبد ربه ثلاثة أشياء : 
• رضوان الله عز وجل 
• والنظر إلى وجهه الكريم 
• والفردوس الأعلى " 

 [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة(١٨٧/١)]


قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

ليس الميت : من خرجت روحه من جنبيه

وانما الميت : من لا يفقه ماذا لربه من الحقوق عليه !

[ التذكرة (١٨) ]


✍ قَـالَ الحَـسَنُ البَـصْري
        -رحمَهُ الله تعالى- :

◉ إنّ المـؤمـن يُصبـح حـزينـاً
     ويمسي حـزينـاً، ولايسعـه 
    غير ذلك، لأنـه بين مخافتين :

(❶)- بين ذنبٍ قد مضى لايدري 
          ما الله يصنع فيه ،

(❷)- وبين أجلٍ قد بقي لايدري
        مايصيبه فيـه من المهالك. 

  [ الحلية ١٣٢/٢) ]


⚖‏قال ابن رجب -رحمه الله⚖

*‏ ابنَ آدم، لو عرفت قدر نفسك ما أهنتها بالمعاصي؛ أنت المختار من المخلوقات ولك أُعِدت الجنة !!
  { ‏لطائف المعارف ١٨٣ }



قال يحيى بن معاذ 

من سُرَّ بِخِدْمَةِ الله ...
سُرَّتْ الأشياء كلُّها بخِدْمته
ومن قَرَّتّ عينُه بالله ...
قَرتْ عيونُ كل شىء بالنظر إليه
ــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
إغاثة اللهفان - ص:٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن قيّم الجوزية -رحمه الله-: [إضاعة الوقت أشدّ من الموت، لأن إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله والدار الآخرة، والموت يقطعك عن الدنيا وأهلها] 

الفوائد ٣١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله :

ينبغي لمن أراد أن يعرف دين الإسلام
أن يتأمل النصوص النبوية
ويعرف ما كان يفعله الصحابة والتابعون
وما قاله أئمة المسلمين
ليعرف المجمع عليه من المتنازع فيه .

 الرد على الإخنائي (٤١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*اغتنم ساعة العطاء في كل ليلة ...*

✵ عن جابر بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنه- سمعتُ النبيَّ -ﷺ- يقول : 
*«إنَّ في الليلِ لَساعةٌ، لا يوافقُها رجلٌ مسلمٌ يسأل اللهَ خيرًا من أمرِ الدنيا والآخرةِ، إلا أعطاه إيّاه، وذلك كلَّ ليلةٍ».*

 رواه مسلم - رقم : (٧٥٧)

❪❆❫ قال الحافظ النووي -رحمه الله تعالىٰ- :

❃ فيه إثبات ساعة الإجابة في كل ليلة، ويتضمّن الحث على الدعاء في جميع ساعات الليل، رجاء مصادفتها.

 شرح النووي علىٰ مسلم (٣٦/٦)

❪❆❫ قال العلامة ابن العثيمين -رحمه الله تعالى- :

❃ يستفاد من هذا الحديث أن فيه دليلاً على أنّ في الليل ساعة ‏لا يوافقها عبد مسلم يسأل الله خيراً من أمر الدنيا أو الآخرة إلاّ أعطاه الله إياه. 

❃ ففيه حثٌّ على أنّ الإنسان يتحرّى أن يكون له دعاء في كل ساعات الليل. 

❃ وليس بلازم أن يكون في صلاة؛ لأنّ الحديث لم يقيّد، فينتهز الإنسان الفرصة أن لا يمضي عليه ساعة من الليل ‏إلّا وقد دعا الله بما فيه خير الدنيا والآخره.

❃ فإن قال قائل : هل هذه الساعة هي ساعة نزول الله عز وجل الى السماء الدنيا؟

❃ فالجواب أن يقال : الله أعلم؛ لأنّ الحديث ليس فيه دليل على أنّ هذه الساعة تكون في وقت معيّن من الليل، فيمكن أن تكون بعد المغرب، ‏ويمكن أن تكون بعد العشاء مباشرة، ويمكن أن تكون في غير هذين الوقتين.

❃ فإن قيل : هل هذه الساعة تنتقل في الليل، أو هي ثابتة؟ 

❃ فالجواب أن نقول : الله أعلم؛ فقد تكون ثابتة، وقد لا تكون. أما ليلة القدر فقد دلت السنة على أنها متنقلة.

‏ شرح صحيح مسلم (١٨٥/٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن المبارڪ رحمه الله :

*‏اعلم أَي أخي أن الموت اليوم ڪرامة
 لڪل مسلم لقي الله علۍ السنة،
 فإنا لله وإِنا إِليه راجعون ؛
 فإلۍ الله نشڪو وحشتنا،
 وذهاب الإخوان، وقلة الأَعوان،
وظهور البدع، وإلى الله نشڪو عظيم 
ما حل بهذه الأمة من ذهاب العلماء،
وأهل السنة،

[البدع والنهي عنها لابن وضاح ٩٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : " *وجوهُ أهلِ السُّنةِ والطاعةِ كلما كَبِروا ؛ ازدادَ حُسْنُها وبهاؤها ، حتى يكونَ أحدُهم في كِبَرِهِ أَحْسنَ وأَجْملَ منه في صِغَرِه ، ونَجِدُ وجوهَ أهلِ البدعةِ والمعصيةِ كلما كَبِروا ؛ عَظُمَ قُبْحُها وشَيْنُها ، حتى لا يستطيعَ النظَرَ إليها من كان مُنْبهراً بها في حال الصِّغَرِ لجمال صورتها* " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" بعث هشام بن عبد الملك إلى الأعمش أن اكتب لي مناقب عثمان ومساوئ علي ..
فكتب إليه:
.. أما بعد، يا أمير المؤمنين،
فلو كانت لعثمان رضي الله عنه مناقب أهل الأرض ما نفعتك، 
ولو كانت لعلي رضي الله عنه مساوئ أهل الأرض ما ضرتك، 
فعليك بخويصة نفسك، والسلام ".

" وفيات الأعيان ٤٠٢/٢ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏" بعث هشام بن عبد الملك إلى الأعمش أن اكتب لي مناقب عثمان ومساوئ علي ..
فكتب إليه:
.. أما بعد، يا أمير المؤمنين،
فلو كانت لعثمان رضي الله عنه مناقب أهل الأرض ما نفعتك، 
ولو كانت لعلي رضي الله عنه مساوئ أهل الأرض ما ضرتك، 
فعليك بخويصة نفسك، والسلام ".

" وفيات الأعيان ٤٠٢/٢ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال ابن الوزير : أكثر الناس لا يصبر عن الخوض فيما لا يعنيه ،ولا يتكلم بتحقيق ما يخوض فيه ،وهذا هو الذي أفسد الدين والدنيا، فرحم الله من تكلم بعلم ، أو سكت بحلم" العواصم ٧/٥ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خطورة الفتيا بالتشهِّي
«وبالجملة فلا يجوز العملُ والإفتاء في دين الله بالتشهِّي والتخيُّر وموافقة الغرض، فيطلب القولَ الذي يوافق غرضَه وغرضَ مَن يحابيه فيعملَ به ويفتيَ به ويحكمَ به، ويحكمَ على عدوِّه ويفتيَه بضدِّه، وهذا مِن أفسق الفسوق وأكبرِ الكبائر، والله المستعان».
[«إعلام الموقِّعين» لابن القيِّم (٤/ ٢١١)]
___________

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ ‏قال العلامة #السعدي رحمه الله:

"ومن الأمورالنافعة أن تعرف أن أذية الناس لك وخصوصاً في الأقوال السيئة لاتضرك، بل تضرهم".
الوسائل المفيدة (٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الطرطوشي رحمه الله :

و إذا رأيت إنساناً لا يسمع العلم وينفر من مجالس العلماء ويألف سماع أخبار الدنيا ، وما في مجالس العوام فألحقه بعالم الخنافس فإنه يعجبه أكل العذرات ، ويألف روائح النجاسات ولا تراه إلا مُلابسا للمرحاضات ويَنفِر من روائح المسك وإذا طُرح عليه المسك مات

سراج الملوك (ص٣٩١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏الأنوثة والأدب*

اختصرتهما :
عُليَّة بنت المَهْدي
(أخت هارون الرشيد) 
حينما قالت :

*"نحن نساء مع رجالنا،*
*ورجال مع غيرهم"*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏*المودّة والقالة*

قال رجل لمطيع بن إياس:
"جئتك خاطبًا مودتك"
فقال له مطيع: 
"قد زوجتك؛ 
على شرط أن تجعل صداقها: 
*ألّا تسمع فيَّ مقالة الناس"*

العقد الفريد ٢٣٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الحب - أعزك الله - أوله هزل وآخره جد، دقت معانيه لجلالتها عن أن توصف، فلا تدرك حقيقتها إلا بالمعاناة. وليس بمنكر في الديانة ولا بمحظور في الشريعة، إذ القلوب بيد الله عز وجل*.
*وقد أحب من الخلفاء المهديين والأئمة الراشدين كثير، منهم بأندلسنا عبد الرحمن بن معاوية لدعجاء، والحكم بن هشام، وعبد الرحمن بن الحكم وشغفه بطروب أم عبد الله ابنه أشهر من الشمس، ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن وأمره مع غزلان أن بنيه عثمان والقاسم والمطرف معلوم، والحكم المستنصر وافتتانه بصبح أم هشام المؤيد بالله رضي الله عنه وعن جميعهم وامتناعه عن التعرض للولد من غيرها. ومثل هذا كثير، ولولا أن حقوقهم على المسلمين واجبة - وإنما يجب أن نذكر من أخبارهم ما فيه الحزم وإحياء الدين، وغنما هو شيء كانوا ينفردون به في قصورهم مع عيالهم فلا ينبغي الإخبار به عنهم - لأوردت من أخبارهم في هذا الشأن غير قليل* طوق الحمامة ص (٩٠ - ٩٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم الإمام :
خلوتُ بها والرَّاح ثالثةُ لنا  .. وجُنحُ ظلام الليلِ قَد مَدَّ وأَثْلَج 
فتاةٌ عدمتُ العيشَ إلا بقُرْبها .. فهل في ابتغاءِ العيشِ ويحكَ من حَرَج 
كأنيِّ وهِي والكاسَ والخمزَ والدُّجى .. ثرى وحَيا والدُّرُّ والتِبْرُ والسَّبَج
فهذا أمرٌ لا مزيد فيه ، ولا يقدرُ أحدٌ على أكثزَ منه ، إذ لا يحتمل العروضُ ولا بنية الأسماء أكثرَ من ذلك .
نقل الأبيات الثلاثة المقري في " نفخ الطيب " ( 3 / 599 ) ، وقال في صدرها : " وقال أبو محمد ابن حزم في طوق الحمامة " ، ثم قال : " قال : وهذه خمس تشبيهات لا يقدر أخدٌ على أكثر منها ، إذ تضيق الأعاريض عنه ، قال أبو عامر ابن مسلمة : ولا أذكر مثلها إلا قولِ بعض : 
فأمطرَتْ لُؤلوًا من نرجسٍ فسَقَتْ .. وردا وعضَّتْ على العُنَّابِ بالبَردِ 
إلا أنه لم يعطف خمسةً على خمسةٍ - كما صنع ابن حزم - بل اكتفى بالعمل في التشبيهات " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رد العلامة ابن عقيل الظاهري على الشيخ حمود التويجري 

قال العلامة الشيخ أبو عبدالرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري ـ حفظه المولى تعالى ـ في كتابه النفيس " نوادر الإمام ابن حزم | (1/ 148 ـ 150) :

" ألف الرجل الصالح طالب العلم حمود بن عبد الله التويجري كتيبا رماني فيه بالتعصب وسماه الرد الجميل على أخطاء ابن عقيل استنتج فيه من هذه الفقرة شواهد تقدح في عدالة ابن حزم ! .

وهي كالتالي :

1ـ أنه طلب الدنو من الأجنبية ، وطلب الوصال منها ! .

2ـ استماعه لغنائها وضربها بالعود .

3ـ إطلاق بصره في النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية .

4ـ حضوره عند النياجة وإقراره لها .

* قال أبو عبد الرحمن : لا ريب في حرمة النظر إلى الأجنبية ، وحرمة الاستماع بشهوة جنسية إلى المرأة ، وحرمة النياحة ، ولكنني أشير إلى أمور : 

أولها : أن حب أبي محمد لأليفة صباه كان قبل سنة 399 هـ ويكون علوقه بها قبل ذلك بسنتين .
أي وعمره ثلاث عشرة سنة .

وتفسيق عالم جليل ـ خلال هذه الفترة ـ من الفضول والتزمت البغيض .

وثانيها : أن حضوره للنياحة وعمره أقل من خمس عشرة وهي عادة في بيوت الكبراء ، وربما كان أبو محمد يومها لا يعرف حرمتها . وربما كان لا يمكنه تغييرها .

على أن مذهبه ـ منذ كان عالما ـ تحريم النياحة .

وثالثها : أن تفسيق ابن حزم ـ بهذه الصبوة ـ قول لم يسبق إليه التويجري .

ورابعها : أن الغناء ـ عندنا ـ مباح لذاته ، حرام لغيره ومن أداه اجتهاده إلى هذا فليس بفاسق .

وخامسها : أن أبا محمد ـ رغم صبوته ـ كان عفيفا وقد أقسم على ذلك كما سيأتي . وأليفة ـ صباه ـ رحمها الله رحمة الأبرار ـ في منتهى العفة وهي لا تجيبه بغير ما يقع في الحديث الظاهر إلى كل سامع وحينما تحس بقربه تغادر مكانها في لطف حركة .

وسادسها : أن أبا محمد أحب والحب إذا كان غير إرادي لا محذور فيه .

وسابعها : أن نشأة أبي محمد المترفة جعلته في صباه يغرق في الحب والنظر وسماع الملاهي .

ولا حرج على صبي نشأ هذه النشأة .

ولكن عظمة ابن حزم أنه منذ حذق العلم نزع إلى الجد والجهاد والعبادة والحسبة رحمه الله " أ . هــ .

وقال العلامة أبو عبدالرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري في كتابه النفيس " تحرير بعض المسائل على مذهب الأصحاب " (ص/ 53 ـ 57) :

" ولست أعرف من قدح في دين أبي محمد وعدالته سوى اثنين من المتأخرين أحدهما من عباد القبور يدعى (مولوي فضل رسول البدايوني ) قال في " سوط الرحمن " : كان داود الظاهري من أتباع الشيطان ، ثم ظهر ابن حزم الذي كان خبيئا ثم جاء تلميذه ابن القيم وابن تيمية تلميذ ابن القيم وكان أصحابه أشرارا جهلاء لا تذكروا الشوكاني في الفقه ، وإنما كان أديبا ( تاريخ الدعوة الإسلامية في الهند للشيخ مسعود الندوي ) .

قال أبو عبد الرحمن : وأنا أغبط هذا المحقق على هذه الدقة والإحاطة بأحوال العلماء وأنشد قول الشاعر :
ما كان أحوج ذا الكمال إلى .. عيب يوقَّّيه من العين 

وثانيهما أحد المعاصرين ، فقد جرح ابن حزم في كتابه : فصل الخطاب في الرد على أبي تراب : وهذه أدلته على القدح في عدالة الإمام الكبير أبي محمد بن حزم . قال أبو محمد :
خلوت بها والراح ثالثة لها .. وجنح ظلام الليل قد مدما انبلج 
فتاة عدمت العيش إلا بقربها .. فهل في ابتغاء العيش ويحك من حرج
كأني وهي والكأس والخمر والدجى .. ثرى وحي والدر والتبر والسبج

قال : إذا حملنا المخلو بها على أحسن المحامل بأن تكون زوجة له وسرية ، فالراح لا يدخلها الاحتمال ، وهو فيها بين أمرين لا ثالث لهما إما أنه شربها ، أوأنه كذب فيما قال وهذا الأخير هو المظنون به لقوله تعالى : ( وإنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون ) . وكل من الأمرين قادح في العدالة لا محالة .

2 ـ أن أبا محمد قال :
فقلت إن التي قلبي بها علق .. قبلته قبلة يوما ًعلى خطر 
فما أعدّ ــ ولو طالت سنيّ ـ سوى.. تللك السويعة على التحقيق من عمري

قال : وهذا ظاهر في كونها أجنبية ، فلو كانت حلالاً له ما كان عليه خطر .

 وهذا أيضاً مما يقدح فيه سواء كان صادقاً فيما قال أو كاذباً فيه ، أو قاله على لسان غيره .

3 ـ أن أبا محمد ذكر في الطوق قصة فيها أنه تعرض للدنو من أمرأة أجنبية ، وطلب وصالها وأنه استمع غناءها وضربها بالعود ، وأطلق بصره في النظر إليها ، وأنه حضر النياحة ، وأقرها وكل واحد من هذه الأمور قادح في العدالة . مع ما في ذلك من تناقضه إذ حرم هذه الأمور بلسانه في الطوق نفسه .

4 ـ ومنها ما ذكره المقري عن ابن حزم أنه مر يوما هو وأبو عمر بن عبد البر بسكة الحطابين بمدينة أشبيلية ، فلقيهما شاب حسن الوجه ، فقال ابن حزم : هذه صورة حسنة ، فقال أبو عمر : لم نر إلا الوجه ، فلعل ما سترته الثياب ليس كذلك ، فقال ابن حزم ارتجالاً : 
وذي عذب فيمن سباني حسنه .. يطيل ملامي في الهوى ويقول 
أفي حسن وجه لاح لم ترغيره ..ولم تدر كيف الجسم أنت عليل 
فقلت له: أسرفت في اللوم ظالماً.. وعندي رد لوأردت طويل 
ألم ترأني ظاهري وأنني ..على ماأرى حتى يقوم دليل 

قال : وهذا قادح في العدالة " يراجع : فصل الخطاب في الرد على أبي تراب ص 162 ـ 166 " .

قال أبو عبد الر حمن : وجوابنا من أمور :

أولها : تقميش خطابي ، فنقول له : إن لحوم العلماء مسمومة ، وإن الا تفاق من الأئمة " الذين لا يبلغ هذا الناقد مستواهم علماً وورعاً " على أن ابن حزم دين ورع ، وقد تورعوا عما لم يتورع منه ، وعرفوا فضل ابن حزم ، فهذا الذهبي يقول : " فيه دين وخير " " سير أعلام النبلاء ص 24 "

 ووصفه تلميذه ومماصره الحميدي بالتدين . وإذا كان هذا لا يثق بعلم أبي محمد ـ بالإضافة إلى القدح في عدالته ـ فلا نعبأ بتجانفه ، لأن من هو خير منه وهو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يقول في حق الإمام ابن حزم :

" له من الإيمان والدين والعلوم الواسعة الكثيرة ما لا يدفعه إلا مكابر ويوجد في كتبه من كثرة الاطلاع على الأقوال والمعرفة بالأحوال والتعظيم لدعائم الإسلام ولجانب الرسالة ما لا يجتمع مثله لغيره " " نقص المنطق لابن تيمية ص 18 " .

والحقيقة : أن أعراض المسلمين أمواتاً كأعراضهم أحياء .

وثانيها : أن سلفنا الصالح أرحب منا صداراً ، وأكثر تسامحا ولابن عباس ـ رحمه الله ـ ولفقهاء المدينة السبعة ولتصابي الشيوخ ما يهون به أمر هذا التهويل وهذا خير البشر يسمع من كعب بن زهير تغزله في سعاد ، فيصفها لو أنها صدقت موعودها ـ ولكنها تخلف ، ولا تدوم على حال مواعيدها مواعيد عرقوب !!
فلم ينكر عليه الرسول الله عليه وسلم سنة جرت عليها الشعراء ، ولم يسد أمامه محامل الخير وحسن الظن كما فعلت يبوسة هذا مع الإمام الكبير .
ولو أردت إحصاء تصابي الشيوخ كعبيد الله بن عتبة ـ من الفقهاء السبعة ، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي عمار الجشمي صاحب سلامة من القراء والرواة والنساك ومنذر بن سعيد والباجي وابن العربي وابن عبد البر وابن قيم الجوزية ومئات غيرهم من الأئمة لجمعت مجلدات ضخمة ، وبهذا فلن يبقى أمامنا من يوثق بعدالته !

وثالثها : أن لأبي محمد أدلة إيجابية يستمدها من أقوال السلف الصالح ، فأبو الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه ـ يقول : أجموا النفوس بشيء من الباطل ليكون عونا لها على الحق ، ويقول بعض السلف : من لم يحسن يتفتى لم يحسن يتقوى وفي بعض الأثر : أريحوا النفوس فإنها تصدأ كما يصدأ الحديد .

ورابعها : أن قول هذا الناقد إما أن يكون ابن حزم صادقاً وإما .. إلخ مغالطة وتعمية ، لأن أبا محمد قد قطع باب الأحتمال ، فقال في الطوق ـ بعد إيراده لأبيات مماثلة ـ : " ومعاذ الله أن يكون نسيان ما درس لنا طبعا ، ومعصية الله بشرب الراح لنا خلقا ، وكساد الهمة لنا صفة ، ولكن حسبنا قول الله تعالى ـ ومن أصدق من الله حديثا ـ في الشعراء : ( ألم تر أنهم في كل واد يهيمون وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون ) فهذه شهادة الله العزيز الجبار لهم ، ولكن شذون القائل للشعر عن مرتبة الشعر خطأ " أهـ " طوق الحمامة ص 114 " .

وقال ـ رحمه الله ـ : " وأني أقسم بالله أجل الأقسام : أني ما حللت مئزري على فرج قط ، ولا يحاسبني ربي بكبيرة الزنى مذ عقلت إلى يومي هذا والله المحمود على ذلك ، والمشكور فيما مضى ، والمستعصم فيما بقي . " أ هـ " طوق الحمامة ص 126 " .

وقال رحمه الله " وإنا أستغفر الله تعالى مما يكتب الملكان ويحصيه الرقيبان من هذا وشبهه استغفار من يعلم أن كلامه من عمله ، ولكنه إن لم يكن من اللغو الذي لا يؤاخذ به المرء ، فهو ـ إن شاء الله ـ من اللمم المعفو ، وإلا فليس من السيئات والفواحش التي يتوقع عليها العذاب وعلى كل حال فليس من الكبائر التي ورد النص فيها .

وأنا أعلم أنه سينكر بعض المتعصبين تأليفي لمثل هذا ، ويقول إنه خالف طريقته وتجافى عن وجهته وما أحل لأحد أن يظن في غير ما قصدته . قال الله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ). وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إياكم والظن فإنه أكذب الكذب . وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : ضع أمر أخيك على أحسنه حتى يأتيك على ما يغلبك عليه ولا تظن بكلمة خرجت من في امرى مسلم شراً وأنت تجد لها في الخير محملا . فهذا أعزك الله أدب الله ، وأدب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأدب أمير المؤمنين .

وبالجملة فإني لا أقول بالمراياة ، ولا أنسك نسكا أعجمياً . ومن أدى الفراض المأمور بها ، واجتنب المحارم المنهي عنها ، ولم ينس الفضل فيما بينه وبين الناس فقد وقع عليه اسم الإحسان ودعني مما سوى ذلك ، وحسبي الله ".آهـ .
" طوق الحمامة ص 135 ـ 154 " .

وخامسها : أن هذا التصابي ينقله أبو محمد على أنه ذكريات صباه ، وقلما وجد من ليست له صبوة ، وصبوة أبي محمد من النوع الذي أقسم عليه أبر الإقسام كما مر آنفا .

وسادسها : أن هذه النائحة وهؤلاء الجواري في بيت والده لما كان وزيراً وابن حزم آنذاك شاب أنيق لم يتجه للعلم وهذا عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ وغيره كبار الصحابة لم يقدح في عدالتهم ما فعلوه قبل الإسلام ، فما بالك بشاب مسلم تصابى في بيت ثراء ونعمة ، وحضارة ونضارة وجواري وخدم فلما بلغ أشده انسلخ عن كل هذا ، وزهد في الوزارة ، واتجه لربه ، وتضلع من أمور دينه .

قال ابو عبد الرحمن : جميع كلام ابن حزم الذي نقلته في الفقرة الرابعة أزال كل ما يحتمل من تعمية وتضليل حول عدالة هذا الإمام الجليل .
وقوله ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( وأنا أعلم أنه سينكر علي بعض المتعصبين ) تنبؤ صادق بما حصل من طالب العلم الرجل الصالح حمود التويجري فلم يكتف بنهش عرض ابن حزم في كتابه ( فصل الخطاب في الرد على أبي تراب ) بل كتب كتيباً آخر بعنوان ( الرد الجميل على أخطاء ابن عقيل ) طبعته مؤسسة النور عام 1392 هـ وبحمد الله تكدس هذا الكتيب ولم يطلع عليه أحد مع أنه يوزعه مجاناً بسخاء .

وهذا الكتيب في حقيقته رد على الإمام ابن حزم وليس ردا علي .
وأحسن رد عليه أن أورده في هذا السفر بنصه وأن أدعو الناس إلى الاطلاع عليه ليروا هذا الأنموذج من المهاترة والتحامل غير المحقق ، واكتفيت بتعليقات طفيفة تمس الحاجة إليها " أ . هــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏نصيحة للجن بحضور الدروس 

قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي - رحمه الله : (( .. نرجع إلى نصيحة إخواننا الجن , فننصحهم أن يحضروا دروس العلم , ولعلَّ بعض الناس يظنون أنهم لا يحضرون دروس العلم , فقد كان هناك رجل بصعدة يأتيه جني ويتدارس معه القرآن ... وآخر كان يدرِّس في الرياض ‏وتأتيه فتاة جنية حفظت عليه القرآن فكانت تجلس خلفه فيعطيها القهوة , وتتناول القهوة وتشربها ! ...
وآخر كان يدرِّس في حلقات العلم , فما شعر ذات يوم إلا وصوت يقول : يا شيخ يا شيخ , والحضور لا يدرون من المتكلم ! , فقال الشيخ : نعم , فقال الجني : أصحابك هؤلاء من أتى منهم رمى بعصاه ,
‏وهي لا تقع إلا علينا .
فلا يمنع أن يحضر الجن حلقات العلم . 
وقد أخبرني أخ أنه عالج شخصاً مصروعاً فقال له : أنت تقرا عليَّ وأنا من تلاميذ أبي عبد الرحمن مقبل بن هادي الوادعي ! ... وشخص آخر في أفغانستان كذلك يقول : أنا من تلاميذ أبي عبد الرحمن مقبل بن هادي الوادعي !
‏فلا يمنع أن يوجد منهم من يحضر الدروس ... ) 

تحفة المجيب صــ٣٧٠-٣٧١ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وَلَا تَتِمُّ سَلَامَةُ القلب مُطْلَقًا حَتَّى يَسْلَمَ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَشْيَاءَ*


*قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:*

*وَلَا تَتِمُّ سَلَامَةُ القلب مُطْلَقًا حَتَّى يَسْلَمَ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَشْيَاءَ:*

*مِنْ شِرْكٍ يُنَاقِضُ التَّوْحِيدَ،*
*وَبِدْعَةٍ تُخَالِفُ السُّنَّةَ،*
*وَشَهْوَةٍ تُخَالِفُ الْأَمْرَ،*
*وَغَفْلَةٍ تُنَاقِضُ الذِّكْرَ،*
*وَهَوًى يُنَاقِضُ التَّجْرِيدَ وَالْإِخْلَاصَ.*


*وَهَذِهِ الْخَمْسَةُ حُجُبٌ عَنِ اللَّهِ، وَتَحْتَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا أَنْوَاعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، تَتَضَمَّنُ أَفْرَادًا لَا تَنْحَصِرُ.*

*الداء والدواء ( ١٢٢ ).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
وأما التفاسير التي في أيدي الناس فأصحها تفسير محمد بن جرير الطبري؛ فإنه يذكر مقالات السلف بالأسانيد الثابتة، وليس فيه بدعة، ولا ينقل عن المتهمين، كمقاتل بن بكير والكلبي.
مجموع الفتاوى 13 / 358

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله-:

و قد تواتر عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا
إذا نزلت بهم الشدائد...يدعون الله
و يستغيثونه في المساجد و البيوت
و لم يكونوا يقصدوا الدعاء عند قبر
النبي ﷺ و لا غيره من قبور الأنبياء
و الصالحين.

 الفتاوى الكبرى ٤٣١/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"من استقامت له جمعته، استقام له سائر أسبوعه".

يقول أحد الصالحين:
"ما دعوت الله بدعوة بين العصر والمغرب يوم الجمعة، إلا استجاب لي ربي حتى استحييت!".


كان طاووس بن كيسان إذا صلى العصر يوم الجمعة، استقبل القبلة، ولم يكلم أحدًا حتى تغرب الشمس.
[تاريخ واسط].

كان المفضل بن فضالة إذا صلى عصر يوم الجمعة، خلا في ناحية المسجد وحده، فلا يزال يدعو حتى تغرب الشمس.
[أخبار القضاة].

وكان سعيد بن جبير إذا صلى العصر، لم يكلم أحدًا حتى تغرب الشمس - يعني كان منشغل بالدعاء -.
#لا تنسوا سورة الكهف 

[زاد المعاد ١ / ٣٨٢].


أصاب العمى الصلت بن بسطام، فجلس إخوانه يدعون له عصر الجمعة، وقبل الغروب عطس عطسة، فرجع بصره.
[تاريخ دمشق].

وقال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:
"وهذه الساعة هي آخر ساعة بعد العصر، يُعَظِّمُها جميع أهل الملل".

[زاد المعاد ١ / ٣٨٤].

دمت في سعادة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن حزم ( ومع هذا يعلم الله - وكفى به عليمًا - أني بريء الساحة، سليم الأديم، صحيح البشرة، نقي الحجزة، وإني أقسم بالله أجل الأقسام: أني ما حللت مئزري على فرج حرام قط، ولا يحاسبني ربي بكبيرة الزنا مذ عقلت إلى يومي هذا...) رسائل ابن حزم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

|[ فيا عجباً من مضغة لحم أقسى من هذه الجبال ]|

﴿ لَوْ أَنزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْ*آنَ عَلَىٰ جَبَلٍ لَّرَ*أَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا مُّتَصَدِّعًا مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ﴾

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

❒ فهذا حال جبال الحجارة الصلبة، وهذه رقّتها وخشيتها، وتدكدكها من جلال ربّها ، 

❒ فيا عجباً من مضغة لحم أقسى من هذه الجبال ! تسمع فلا تلين ! ومن لم يُلن لله في هذه الدار قلبه فليستمتع قليلاً ، فإن أمامه المليّن الأعظم ، النار عياذاً بالله منها . 

 مفتاح دار السعادة (٢٢١/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله :
﴿رحم الله عبدًا قال بالحق واتبع الأثر وتمسك بالسُّنة واقتدى بالصالحين )

طبقات الحنابلة (1/36)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏"و من أعظم أسباب ظهور الإيمان و الدين، و بيان حقيقة أنباء المرسلين ظهور المعارضين لهم من أهل الإفك المبين". 

الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح جـ١صـ٨٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الأمن ﻷهل التوحيد* 

 ‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله- : 

*الرّعب* إذا كان يُلقىٰ في قلوب الذين *كفروا لإشراكهم*، فإنّ *الأمن* يُلقىٰ في قلوب الذين *آمنوا لتوحيدهم*.

 تفسير سورة آل عمران (٣٠٠/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن باز رحمه الله: "كل شعر يدعو إلى الفواحش والمنكر سمي غزل أو غير غزل أو يدعو إلى شيء من المحرمات لا تجوز كتابته ولا قراءته على الناس ولا الاشتغال به؛ لأنه مما يصد عن سبيل الله، ومما يشجع على الفاحشة، ومن لهو الحديث المنكر الذي ذمه الله وعابه في قوله سبحانه: وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ [لقمان:6]، ذهب أكثر المفسرين إلى أن لهو الحديث هو الغناء المحرم وما يتبعه من آلات الملاهي، نسأل الله السلامة، نعم".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول بعض الناس الثواب على قدر المشقة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

ليس بمستقيم على الإطلاق؛ كما قد يستدل به طوائف على أنواع من الرهبانيات والعبادات المبتدعة التي لم يشرعها الله ورسوله - من جنس تحريمات المشركين وغيرهم ما أحل الله من الطيبات، ومثل التعمق والتنطع ... 

ولو قيل: الأجر على قدر منفعة العمل وفائدته ... فأما كونه مشقاً فليس هو سبباً لفضل العمل ورجحانه.

مجموع الفتاوى (٦٢٢/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿وتوبوا إلى الله جميعًا أيّه المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون﴾ 
‏البواعث على التوبة سبعة:
خوف العقاب، 
ورجاء الثواب، 
والخجل من الحساب،
ومحبة الحبيب، 
ومراقبة الرقيب القريب،
وتعظيم بالمقام، 
وشكر الإنعام.

‏ابن جزي ٩٠/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن الحسن رحمه الله قال : 

"كانوا يقولون: من رمى أخاه بذنب قد تاب إلى الله عز وجل منه: لم يمت حتى يبتليه الله به".

 موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (415).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

《 الأثــــــــر 》
عن سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله، قال:*«إني لأزيد في صلاتي لولدي».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

شُكرُ النِّعمَةِ لهُ ثلاثةُ أركان:
- الإعتِراف بها في القلب،
- الثَّناءُ على الله بِاللِّسان،
- العمل بالجَوارِح بما يُرضِي المُنعِم،

فمن كان عِنده شعورٌ في داخِل نفسِه أنه هو السبب لِمهارتِه وجودَتِه وحذقِه،
فهذا لم يشكر النعمة.

(القول المفيد - ٤٢/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من فوائد قصة يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام
" فَإِنَّ إِحْدَى الْفَوَائِدِ الَّتِي فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةِ أَنَّهُ لَا دَافِعَ لِقَضَاءِ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَلَا مَانِعَ مِنْ قَدَرِ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى إِذَا قَضَى لِلْإِنْسَانِ بِخَيْرٍ وَمَكْرُمَةٍ فَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ العالم اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَى دَفْعِهِ.
وَالْفَائِدَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ: دَلَالَتُهَا عَلَى أَنَّ الْحَسَدَ سَبَبٌ لِلْخِذْلَانِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ.
وَالْفَائِدَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ: أَنَّ الصَّبْرَ مِفْتَاحُ الْفَرَجِ كَمَا فِي حَقِّ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فَإِنَّهُ لَمَّا صَبَرَ فَازَ بِمَقْصُودِهِ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَقِّ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ".
" تفسير الرازي " ( 18/ 417 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

درر من أقوال السلف الصالح (3)

 قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :
«السّعيد من أنستْ نفسُه بالفضائل والطّاعات ونفرتْ من الرّذائل والمعاصي».
 رسائل ابن حزم (1/ 339).

 قال حاتم الأصم رحمه الله :
«تعاهد نفسك في ثلاث:
إذا عملت: فاذكـر نظـر الله إليك
وإذا تكلمت: فاذكر سمع الله إليك
وإذا سكت: فاذكـر علم الله  فيك».
 سير أعلام النبلاء (11/ 487).

 ‏قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
«ما أعـرف نفعـا كالعزلة عن الخلق فإنك لا تكاد ترى إلا: شامتا بنكبة أو حسودًا على نعمة أومن يأخذ عليك غلطاتك».
 صيد الخاطر (1/ 275).

 قال ابن قدامه المقدسي رحمه الله :
«قد تُڪتسب الأخلاق الحسنة بمصاحبة أهل الخير فإن الطبع لِـصٌّ يسرق الخير و الشر».
 مختصر منهاج القاصدين (١٥٣).

 ‏قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله :
«ليس أقْطَع لِظَهْرِ إبليس من قول: لا إله إلا الله».
 سير أعلام النبلاء (7/ 269).

‏ قال عبد الله بن عيسى رحمه الله :
«لا تَزالُ هذه الأُمة بِخير ما تَعلَّمَ وِلْدانُها القُرآن».
 موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (8/ 75).

 قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله :
«كثير من الجهال اعتمدوا على رحمة الله وعفوه وكرمه وضيعوا أمره ونهيه ونسوا أنه شـديد العقاب».
 الداء والدواء (٤١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه:

"اللَّهُمَّ إنَّي أسألُكَ إيمانًا دائِمًا، وعِلمًا نافِعًا، وهَديًا قَيِّمًا".

قال معاوية:

"فَنَرى أنَّ مِنَ الإيمانِ إيمانًا لَيسَ بِدائِمٍ، ومِنَ العِلمِ عِلمًا لا يَنفَعُ، ومِنَ الهَدي هَديًا لَيسَ بِقَيِّمٍ".

 الإيمان لابن أبي شيبة، 306.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ولذلك نص ابن العربي على أن أول علم يطلب هو العربية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السيوطي ( النحو أم العلوم)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#الله تعالى :
﴿ومَنْ يَعْمَل مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ﴾
دخلت مِنْ للتبعيض رفقاً بالعباد؛ لأن الصالحات على الكمال لا يطيقها البشر. 

تفسير ابن جُزّي ‎#القران_حياة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال يحيى بن جعفر رحمه الله: "

لو قدرت أن أزيد في عمر محمد بن إسماعيل -أي الإمام البخاري- من عمري لفعلت، فإن موتي يكون موت رجل واحد، وموته ذهاب العلم".


تاريخ بغداد، ٢/٢٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال ابن كثير رحمه الله:"

وقد كان البخاريُّ يستيقظُ في الليلةِ الواحدة من نومه فيوقد السراج ويكتبُ الفائدة تمر بخاطره ثم يطفئ سراجه ثم يقوم مرة أخرى وأخرى حتى كان يتعدد منه ذلك قريباً من عشرين مرة.


 البداية والنهاية ٣١/١١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله: 

إني لأرجو أن ألقى الله وليس أحدٌ يطالبني أني اغتبته 


البداية والنهاية ٣٢/١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله:

" قيل لأبي حنيفة: اتق الله ، فانتفض، واصْفرّ وأطرق وقال: جزاك الله خيرا، ما أحوج الناس كل وقت إلى من يقول لهم مثل هذا".

سير أعلام النبلاء ٦/ ٤٠٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من غرَّر بالخوارج؟*

⚔️لما انتهى أميرُ المؤمنين عَلِيٌّ رضي الله عنه من قِتال الخوارج، 
جَعَلَ يَمْشِي بَيْنَ الْقَتْلَى مِنْهُمْ، وَيَقُولُ:
"بُؤْسًا لَكُمْ، 
لَقَدْ ضَرَّكُمْ مَنْ غَرَّكُمْ".

فَقَالُوا: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، 
وَمَنْ غَرَّهُمْ ؟

قَالَ: "الشَّيْطَانُ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إذا نظرت في كلية شرعية فتأملها تجدها حاملة على التوسط ، فإن رأيت ميلا إلى جهة طرف من الأطراف فذلك في مقابلة واقع أو متوقع في الطرف الآخر ، فطرف التشديد - وعامة مايكون في التخويف والترهيب والزجر - يؤتى به في مقابلة من غلب عليه الانحلال في الدين . 
وطرف التخفيف - وعامة مايكون في الترجية والترغيب والترخيص - يؤتى به في مقابلة من غلب عليه الحرج في التشديد . 
فإذا لم يكن هذا ولا ذاك ، رأيت التوسط لائحا ومسلك الاعتدال واضحاً . 

الشاطبي / الموافقات ٢ / ١٦٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

درر من أقوال السلف الصالح (5)

 ‏قال العباس بن أصبغ رحمه الله :
«حدثني محمد بن قاسم قال:
قلت لأبي: يا أبت أوصنـي فقال:
أوصيك بكتاب الله فلا تنس حظك منه واقرأ منه كل يوم جزءا واجعل ذلك عليك واجبا».
 تاريخ علماء الأندلس (1/ 398).

 قال وهب بن منبه رحمه الله :
«إن أعظم الذنوب عند الله بعد الشرك السخرية بالناس».
 حلية الأولياء (4/ 51).

 قال داود الطائي رحمه اللّٰه :
«رأيتُ الخير كُلّهُ إنما يجمعـه حسن النية وكفاكَ بِهِ خيرا وإن لم تنصب».
 جامع العلوم والحكم (1/ 68).

 ‏قال ابن حبان رحمه الله :
«خير اﻹخوان أشدّهم مبالغةً في النصيحة».
 روضة العقلاء (١٩٥).

 قال داود الطائي رحمه اللّٰه :
«رأيتُ الخير كُلّهُ إنما يجمعـه حسن النية وكفاكَ بِهِ خيرا وإن لم تنصب».
 جامع العلوم والحكم (1/ 68).

 قـال عمر رضي الله عنه :
«لا يَجد عبدٌ حقيقة الإيمان حتى يدع المراء وهو محقٌّ ويدع الكذب في المزاح وهز يرى أنَّه لو شاء لغلب».
 روضة العقلاء لابن حبان (٥٥).

 ‏قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:
«من أحب أن لا ينقطع عمله بعد موته  فلينشر العلم».
 التذكرة (1/ 55).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:

ما أعلم وصية أنفع من وصية الله ورسوله لمن عقلها واتبعها

قال تعالى:
{وَلَقَدْ وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ}،

ووصىٰ النبي صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم معاذًا لما بعثه إلىٰ اليمن فقال:
يا معاذ: اتق الله حيثما كنت وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن ...

ثم إنه صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم وصاه هذه الوصية فعلم أنها جامعة، وهي كذلك لمن عقلها مع أنها تفسير الوصية القرآنية،

أما بيان جمعها فلأن العبد عليه حقان: حق لله عز وجل، وحق لعباده، 
ثم الحق الذي عليه لا بد أن يخل ببعضه أحيانًا، إما بترك مأمور به أو فعل منهي عنه.


مجموع الفتاوىٰ (٦٥٤/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال كعب -رحمه الله- :

✍ ≪ إن العبد ليعمل الذنب الصغير فيحقرهُ ولا يندم عليه، ولا يستغفر الله منه، فيعظم عند الله حتى يكون مثل الطود،
ويعمل الذنب العظيم فيندم عليه، ويستغفر الله منه، فيصغر عند الله حتى يغفره له ≫.

 [ مجموع رسائل ابن رجب (392/1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سبّ رجلٌ الإمامَ وكيع فلم يُجبه ! فقيل له : ألا تردُّ عليه فقال : ولِمَ تَعَلَّمنا العلمَ إذًا .
 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
روضة العقلاء ص166

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:*

*الحسد مرض من أمراض النفس، وهو مرض غالبُ، فلا يخلص منه إلا قليل من الناس، ولهذا يُقال:*
*ما خلا جسد من حسد، فاللئيم يُبديه والكريم يُخفيه.*

*مجموع الفتاوى (10/124)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الْبَوْلُ الْوَاقِفُ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إلَى إخْرَاجٍ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ


قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله:

*وَالْبَوْلُ يَخْرُجُ بِطَبْعِهِ وَإِذَا فَرَغَ انْقَطَعَ بِطَبْعِهِ وَهُوَ كَمَا قِيلَ: كَالضَّرْعِ إنْ تَرَكْته قَرَّ، وَإِنْ حَلَبْته دَرّ, وَكُلَّمَا فَتَحَ الْإِنْسَانُ ذَكَرَهُ فَقَدْ يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ، وَلَوْ تَرَكَهُ لَمْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْهُ وَقَدْ يُخَيَّلُ إلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ وَسْوَاسٌ، وَقَدْ يُحِسُّ مَنْ يَجِدُهُ بَرْدًا لِمُلَاقَاةِ رَأْسِ الذَّكَرِ فَيَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ، وَالْبَوْلُ يَكُونُ وَاقِفًا مَحْبُوسًا فِي رَأْسِ الْإِحْلِيلِ لَا يَقْطُرُ، فَإِذَا عَصَرَ الذَّكَرَ أَوْ الْفَرْجَ أَوْ الثُّقْبَ بِحَجَرِ أَوْ أُصْبُعٍ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ خَرَجَتْ الرُّطُوبَةُ، فَهَذَا أَيْضًا بِدْعَةٌ، وَذَلِكَ الْبَوْلُ الْوَاقِفُ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إلَى إخْرَاجٍ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ*.

مجموع الفتاوى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:
في الحديث الصحيح: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأم المؤمنين:
«لقد قلت بعدك أربع كلمات، لو وزن بما قلتيه، لوزنتهن: 
سبحان الله عدد خلقه،
سبحان الله زنة عرشه،
سبحان الله رضا نفسه،
سبحان الله مداد كلماته»، 
وفي الحديث الصحيح الإلهي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
«يقول الله تعالى: 
أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، 
وأنا معه حين يذكرني؛
إن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، 
وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم».
*فهذه المواضع المراد فيها بلفظ: «النفس» عند جمهور العلماء: الله نفسه التي هي ذاته، المتصفة بصفاته، ليس المراد بها ذاتا منفكة عن الصفات، ولا المراد بها صفة للذات، وطائفة من الناس يجعلونها من باب الصفات، كما يظن طائفة أنها الذات المجردة عن الصفات،
وكلا القولين: خطأ.

مجموع الفتاوى (9/ 292)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ابنُ مَسْعُودٍ: خالِطِ النّاسَ، ودِينَكَ لا تَكْلِمَنَّهُ.

ودينك لا تكلمنه: يعني لا تجرح دينك، نعم انبسط مع الناس وخالط الناس ومازحهم لكن يبقى الدين رأس المال لا تكلمنه يعني لا تجرحنه، يكون رأس مالك دينك وما عدا ذلك مكسب والله المستعان.

- موقع الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

•  - فَمَنْ أَرَادَ الله سَعَادَتَهُ أَلْهَمَهُ أَنْ يَقُولَ كَمَا قَالَ آدَمَ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ  - : { رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } ،  أَوْ نَحْوَهُ .

• - وَمَنْ أَرَادَ شَقَاوَتَهُ اعْتَلَّ بِعِلَّةِ إبْلِيسَ : { بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ } ، أَوْ نَحْوِهَا . 

فَيَكُونُ كَالْمُسْتَجِير  ِ مِنْ الرَّمْضَاءِ بِالنَّارِ ، وَمَثَلُهُ مَثَلُ رَجُلٍ طَارَ إلَى دَارِهِ شَرَارَةُ نَارٍ ؛ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْعُقَلَاءُ : أَطْفِئْهَا لِئَلَّا تحرق الْمَنْزِلَ فَأَخَذَ يَقُولُ : مِنْ أَيْنَ كَانَتْ ؟ هَذِهِ رِيحٌ أَلْقَتْهَا وَأَنَا لَا ذَنْبَ لِي فِي هَذِهِ النَّارِ فَمَا زَالَ يَتَعَلَّلُ بِهَذِهِ الْعِلَلِ حَتَّى اسْتَعَرَتْ وَانْتَشَرَتْ وَأَحْرَقَتْ الدَّارَ وَمَا فِيهَا ، 

هَذِهِ حَالُ مَنْ شَرَعَ يُحِيلُ الذُّنُوبَ عَلَى الْمَقَادِيرِ وَلَا يَرُدُّهَا بِالِاسْتِغْفَا  رِ وَالْمَعَاذِيرِ ، بَلْ حَالُهُ أَسْوَأُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ بِالذَّنْبِ الَّذِي فَعَلَهُ بِخِلَافِ الشَّرَارَةِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا فِعْلَ لَهُ فِيهَا .

【 مجموع الفتاوى (٢٠٠/٨) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ظلمة القلب من أسباب الوقوع في البدع والضلالات

- قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

(ومنها [يعني من آثار الذنوب والمعاصي]: ظلمة يجدها في قلبه حقيقةً، يحسّ بها كما يحس بظلمة الليل البهيم إذا ادلهمَّ، فتصير ظلمةُ المعصية لقلبه كالظلمة الحسّية لبصره. فإنّ الطاعة نور، والمعصية ظلمة 

وكلّما قويت الظلمة ازدادت حيرته، حتّى يقع في البدع والضلالات والأمور المهلكة، وهو لا يشعر، كأعمى خرج في ظلمة الليل يمشي وحده. وتقوى هذه الظلمة حتى تظهر في العين، ثم تقوى حتى تعلو الوجه وتصير سوادًا فيه يراه كلّ أحد.

قال عبد الله بن عباس: إنّ للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه، ونورًا في القلب، وسعة في الرزق، وقوةً في البدن، ومحبةً في قلوب الخلق. وإنّ للسيئة سوادًا في الوجه، وظلمةً في القلب، ووهنًا في البدن، ونقصًا في الرزق، وبغِضةً في قلوب الخلق)

 #الداء_والدواء (1/ 134)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ظلمة القلب من أسباب الوقوع في البدع والضلالات

- قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

(ومنها [يعني من آثار الذنوب والمعاصي]: ظلمة يجدها في قلبه حقيقةً، يحسّ بها كما يحس بظلمة الليل البهيم إذا ادلهمَّ، فتصير ظلمةُ المعصية لقلبه كالظلمة الحسّية لبصره. فإنّ الطاعة نور، والمعصية ظلمة 

وكلّما قويت الظلمة ازدادت حيرته، حتّى يقع في البدع والضلالات والأمور المهلكة، وهو لا يشعر، كأعمى خرج في ظلمة الليل يمشي وحده. وتقوى هذه الظلمة حتى تظهر في العين، ثم تقوى حتى تعلو الوجه وتصير سوادًا فيه يراه كلّ أحد.

قال عبد الله بن عباس: إنّ للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه، ونورًا في القلب، وسعة في الرزق، وقوةً في البدن، ومحبةً في قلوب الخلق. وإنّ للسيئة سوادًا في الوجه، وظلمةً في القلب، ووهنًا في البدن، ونقصًا في الرزق، وبغِضةً في قلوب الخلق)

 #الداء_والدواء (1/ 134)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله-: 

"أعظم هذه الإضاعات إضاعتان هما أصل كلُّ إضاعة: 
إضاعة القلب و إضاعة الوقت؛
 فإضاعة القلب من إيثار الدُّنيا على الآخرة، 
وإضاعة الوقت من طول الأمل" 

 [الفوائد 162].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:

‏" مما يزيد في حسن إسلام المرء أن  يدع ما لا يعنيه ولا يهمه لا في دينه ولا في دنياه ".

‏شرح رياض الصالحين (٥١٠/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية { ولا يعلمون أن قولنا: رواه البخاري ومسلم علامة لنا على [ثبوت] صحته، لا أنه كان صحيحا بمجرد رواية البخاري ومسلم، بل أحاديث البخاري ومسلم رواها غيرهما من العلماء والمحدثين من لا يحصي عدده إلا الله، ولم ينفرد واحد منهما بحديث، بل ما من حديث إلا وقد رواه قبل زمانه وفي زمانه وبعد زمانه طوائف، ولو لم يخلق البخاري ومسلم لم ينقص من الدين شيء، وكانت تلك الأحاديث موجودة بأسانيد يحصل بها المقصود وفوق المقصود.
وإنما قولنا: رواه البخاري ومسلم كقولنا: قرأه القراء السبعة. والقرآن منقول بالتواتر، لم يختص هؤلاء السبعة بنقل شيء منه، وكذلك التصحيح لم يقلد أئمة الحديث فيه البخاري ومسلما، بل جمهور ما صححاه كان قبلهما عند أئمة الحديث صحيحا متلقى بالقبول، وكذلك في عصرهما وكذلك بعدهما قد نظر أئمة هذا الفن في كتابيهما، ووافقوهما على تصحيح ما صححاه، إلا مواضع يسيرة نحو عشرين حديثا ...}

 ( منهاج السنة ج٧-ص٢١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي في السير (5|260) في ترجمة عاصم: «وما زال في كل وقت يكون العالم: إماماً في فن، مقصراً في فنون. وكذلك كان صاحبه حفص بن سليمان ثبتاً في القراءة واهياً في الحديث. وكان الأعمش بخلافه: كان ثبتاً في الحديث، ليّناً في الحروف. فإن للأعمش قراءة منقولة في كتاب "المنهج" وغيره، لا ترتقي إلى رتبة القراءات السبع، ولا إلى قراءة يعقوب وأبي جعفر. والله أعلم».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يؤكل الطعام لثلاثٍ؛ مع الإخوان بالسُّرور، ومع الفقراء بالإيثار، ومع أبناء الدنيا بالمروءة.

‏الإمام أحمد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن جرير بن عبدالله ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ :" ما من ذي رحم يأتي رحمه فيسأله فضلا أعطاه الله إياه، فيبخل عليه، إلا أخرج يوم القيامة من جهنم حية يقالُ لها: شجاع، يَتَلَمَّظُ، فَيُطَوَّقُ بِه"

‏الألباني/ السلسلة الصحيحة (٢٥٤٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏متى تُغطي المرأة رأسها عن الغلام..؟!
قال الإمام أحمد :إذا بلغ عشر سنين ،وضُرِب على الصلاة وعَقَل ،فتُغطّي رأسها.

أحكام النساء (٥٢/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الله تعالى :

{وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا} [الطور: ٤٨]

قال ابن عطية الأندلسي - رحمه الله -:

هذهِ الآية ينبغي أن يقرِّرها كُلّ مُؤمن في
نفسِهِ، فإنّها تُفسح لهُ مضايق الدُّنْيا.

المُحرّر الوَجيز (١٩٤/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الجاحظ:العرب توجز إذا أرادت أن يحفظ عنها ، وتطنب إذا أرادت أن يفهم عنها .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍الشافعي رحمه الله والفول!!(1)*♂
قال الشافعي:
( *الفول يزيد في الدماغ،والدماغ يزيد في العقل!*).
الطيوريات(1359/4).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إن الانتحار من عظائم الذنوب وكبائرها التي من ارتكبها فقد استحق الخلود في نار جهنم، كما قال تعالى: ( ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيماً* ومن يفعل ذلك عدواناً وظلماً فسوف نصليه ناراً وكان ذلك على الله يسيراً ) [النساء:30]

فلا يجوز الإقدام على قتل النفس ( الانتحار) بأي سبب من الأسباب لقوله تعالى: ( ولا ‏تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيماً) ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من قتل نفسه ‏بحديدة فحديدته يتوجأ بها في بطنه في نار جهنم خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً، ومن شرب سماً ‏فقتل نفسه، فهو يتحساه في نار جهنم خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً، ومن تردى من جبل فقتل ‏نفسه، فهو يتردى في نار جهنم خالداً مخلداً فيها أبداً" رواه البخاري ومسلم.‏
فدل ذلك على أن قتل المرء نفسه من أعظم الكبائر، وأنه سبب للخلود في نار جهنم ‏والعياذ بالله.‏

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*حاجة العبد للمعوذتين :* 
*سورة الفلق والناس*

● قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

*《 لا يستغني عنهما أحد قط ، وأن لهما تأثيرًا خاصًا في دفع السحر والعين وسائر الشرور ، وأن حاجة العبد إلى الاستعاذة بهاتين السورتين أعظم من حاجته إلى النفس والطعام والشراب واللباس 》.*

|[ بدائع الفوائد (١٩٩/٢) ]|

● وقال أيضًا - رحمه الله - :

*《 وقد جمعت السورتان الاستعاذة من كل شر ، ولهما شأن عظيم في الاحتراس والتحصن من الشرور قبل وقوعها .*

*ولهذا أوصى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عقبة بن عامر بقراءتهما عقب كل صلاة 》.*

 زاد المعاد (165/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

،،، 

▪من علم من المأمومين أن إمامه قام ليأتي بركعة زائدة كخامسة في الصلاة الرباعية سبح له، فإن رجع فبها، وإلا جلس وانتظر الإمام حتى يسلم بسلامه .

▪فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 132/7

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن إمام قام إلى خامسة فسبح به فلم يلتفت لقولهم وظن أنه لم يسه فهل يقومون معه أم لا؟
فأجاب : 
"إن قاموا معه جاهلين لم تبطل صلاتهم ، 
▪لكن مع العلم لا ينبغي لهم أن يتابعوه ، بل ينتظرونه حتى يسلم بهم ، أو يسلموا قبله ، والانتظار أحسن" .
▪  مجموع الفتاوى (23/53)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  :

الشكر شكران : 

1️⃣ شكر على المطعم و المشرب و الملبس ، و قوت الأبدان .

و 2️⃣ شكر على التوحيد و الإيمان و قوت القلوب .

 مدارج السالكين  (٢٣٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.




الجزء الأول




توجيه العباد إلى الفوائد من شرح الشويعر على الزاد

اختيار:*سعيد آل بحران
‏@saeid_1438

هذه بعض الفوائد من شرح العالم الرباني الشيخ : عبدالسلام الشويعر- حفظه الله- على زاد المستقنع، وفي ظني أنه من أعلم الناس في هذا الزمن بمذهب أحمد، وقد دونتها من خلال استماعي لهذا الشرح المبارك ومنها :*


١- قال أبويعلى : المرء إذا أراد أن يتعلم الفقه فليبدا بالفروع قبل الأصول وخالفه ابن عقيل فقال العكس ، والمحصلة واحدة*
٢- معرفة الكم الكبير من الفروع الفقهية يجعل الذهن ذا ملكة ، وكلما اطلع على فروع أكثر كانت ملكته الفقهية أقوى*
٣- من خطأ ابن بشير مع اطلاعه على الفروع وعدم الاعتداد بقوله أنه كان يعتمد على التخريج من القواعد الأصولية ويترك الفروع الفقهية*
٤- التمذهب سبب للفقه ، وليس عيبا ولا مذمة ، والعيب هو التعصب للمذهب*
٥- ما نقل عن أحد من العلماء أن المذهب ويسمى المشهور مقدم على الراجح دليلا إلا عن واحد وهو التسولي من المالكية*
٦- ابن حزم الذي يشدد في قضية التقليد يقول : قال صاحبنا داود*
٧- الصواب ما رجحه الكتاب والسنة، وإنما هذه المذاهب الأربع وسائل لمعرفة الفقه*
٨- ممن ذم المختصرات الفقهية أبو حامد الإسفراييني*
٩- الغرض من المختصرات التفقه واستظهار المسائل ، وبناء على ذلك قالوا : إن معرفة المذهب لا تؤخذ من المختصرات ، وإنما تؤخذ من المطولات*
١٠- قال ابن قاسم ابن قطلوبغا : لأن تصحيح المختصر تصحيح التزامي ، وتصحيح المطولات تصحيح نصي .


.منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله 
الذي يريد الحق يفرح بالنصيحة ويفرح بالتنبيه على الخطأ 
شرح كتاب العبودية (٢٥٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال_ابن_الجوزي ___رحمه الله.. ️

  واعلموا أنه ما مِن عبد مسلم أكثر
الصلاة على محمد ﷺ ،
 إلا نوَّر الله قلبه،
وغفر ذنبه ، 
وشرح صدره ، 
ويسَّر أمره ،
فأكثروا من الصلاة عليه لعل الله يجعلكم   من أهل مِلَّته، ويستعملكم  بسُنته، 
ويجعله رفيقنا جميعًا في جنته، فهو المتفضل علينا برحمته
 بستان الواعظين(٢٩٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*[خراب العالم بالجهل، وعمارته بالعلم]*

- قال الحافظ ابن القيم: "فما خراب العالم إلا بالجهل، ولا عمارته إلا بالعلم، وإذا ظهر العلم في بلد أو محلة قلّ الشر في أهلها، وإذا خفى العلم هناك ظهر الشر والفساد. ومن لم يعرف هذا فهو ممن لم يجعل الله له نورا. قال الإمام أحمد: ولولا العلم كان الناس كالبهائم".

 إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين (2/182).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

عبادَ الله تعاهدوا الصلاةَ على حبيبِنا محمدٍ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلّمَ ، لأنَّ اللهَ تعالى إذا أرادَ بعبدِه خيرًا  يسّر لسانَه للصلاةِ على محمدٍ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلّمَ .

(بستان الواعظين 1/300)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:
"مافزعت من الفقرقط،
طلب فضول الدنيا عقوبة،
عاقب الله بها أهل التوحيد.".

~السير/10،97.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( من روائع العلامة الصنعاني ) 
قوله رحمه الله تعالى :-
"انظر في *حكمة الله ومحبَّته لاجتماع القلوب*؛كيف حرَّم النميمة -وهي صدقٌ-؛ *لما فيها من إفساد القلوب، وتوليد العداوةِ* والوحشةِ .
وأباح الكذب - وإن كان حراماً - *إذا كان لجمعِ القلوب،ِ وجلب المودة*،ِ وإذهاب العداوة". 
[سبل السلام: ٨/ ٢٦٤]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(جمع بين الدر والدراري!!)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*لا حيلة في بخيل!!*
●  *حج أحد البخلاء،فلما عاد اجتمع حوله أصحابه*،
و *طلبوا منه أن يفي بوعوده بخصوص الوليمة التي وعدهم بها قبل الحج*، 
*فأجاب الحاج البخيل! :*
«كل *ما قلناه قبل الحج قد غفره الله لنا!!* ».

أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين / ابن الجوزي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏العلاًمة صالِح الفُوزان -حفِظهُ الله-

ليسـت #الثقافـة أن تعرف:

أحوال العالم
والحكومات
والسياسات 
هذه ثقافة لا تنفع

الثقافة التي تنفع هي:

معرفة ⁧التوحيد⁩
ومعرفة ما يضاده من الشرك
أو ينقصه من البدع والمحدثات

هذه هي الثقافة الصحيحة

[شرح كشف الشبهات صـ٣٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ‎#ابن_عثيمين - رحمه الله -:

" إذا أردتم الخير فوالله لا نعلم طريقا خيرا من طريق ‎#السلف رضي الله عنهم ، فعضوا على سنة رسول الله ﷺ بالنواجذ ، واسلكوا طريق السلف الصالح ، وكونوا على ما كانوا عليه " 

[ الإبداع في كمال الشرع ( ص ٢٤ ) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال يونس ابن عبد الأعلى : سألت الشافعي عن مسألة
فقال : إنّي لأجِدُ بيانها في قلبي، وليس ينطلق لساني

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((الفوائد)) (ص: 162) : ((أعظم هذه الإضاعات إضاعتان هما أصل كل إضاعة: إضاعة القلب وإضاعة الوقت؛ فإضاعة القلب من إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة، وإضاعة الوقت من طول الأمل)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن حزم :

مــن دخل الـنـار نسي كل نعيم ، ومن دخل الجنة نسي كل بُؤس .

الجامع من الإيصال

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الألوسي -رحمه الله- :

" المعهود من ذوي المروءة جبر قلوب النِّساء لضعفهن؛ ولذا يندب للرَّجل إذا أعطى شيئا لولده أن يبدأ بأنثاهم ". 

  روح المعاني ٤/ ٢٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 

"وغضّ البصر عن النساء يورث في
قلبك القوة، والشجاعة والفراسة و
يورثك انشراحا في الصدر" .

.
.
 : الداء والدواء - لابن القيم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن كعبًا قال:

إن في جهنمَ بردًا هو الزَّمهَرير ، يُسقِط اللحم عن العظم حتى يستغيثوا بِحرّ جهنم 

 [ حلية الأولياء ٧٦٤۰ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

••
 قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ قُرَّةَ رَحِمَهُ الله:

 اللهُمَّ إِنَّ الصَّالِحِينَ أَنْتَ أَصْلَحْتَهُمْ
 وَرَزَقْتَهُمْ يَعْمَلُونَ  بِطَاعَتِكَ فَرَضِيتَ عَنْهُمْ،
 اللهُمَّ كَمَا أَصْلَحْتَهُمْ وَرَزَقْتَهُمْ فَرَضِيتَ
 عَنْهُمْ فَارْزُقْنَا أَنْ نَعْمَلَ بِطَاعَتِكَ وَارْضَ عَنَّا

 [حلية الأولياء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

 يجوز أن يتصدق الشخص بالمال وينويه لأبيه وأمه وأخيه ومن شاء من المسلمين.

(فتاوى في الزكاة والصيام / ص390).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن تيميّة رحمه الله :

ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺧﺒﺚ اﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ؛
ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ العبد
ﻏﻞّ ﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ اﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ.

 [ منهاج السّنّة، ٢٢/۱

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

**‏فمن كان " الله " معه فمن ذا الذي يغلبه؟
فإن كان الله مع العبد فمن يخاف؟
وإن لم يكن معه فمن يرجو؟
ومن ينصره من بعده؟
فإذا قام العبد بالحق على غيره وعلى نفسه
 أولاوكان قيامه بالله ولله لم يقم له شيء
ولو كادته السماوات والأرض والجبال
 لكفاه الله مؤنتها وجعل له فرجا ومخرجا

[ الإعلام ١٢٢ / ٢ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ أَحمَدُ بِن عَاصِمُ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّه :

غَنِيمَةٌ بَارِدَةٌ :
أَصلِح فِيمَا بَقِي يُغفَر لَكَ مَا مَضَى 

 [ سِيَرُ أعلامِ النُّبَلاءِ ١٠ / ٤٨٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشاطبي في "الموافقات" (٣/٢٨٩): يحب على كل ناظر في الدليل الشرعي مراعاة ما فهم منه الأولون، وما كانوا عليه في العمل به، فهو أحرى بالصواب، وأقوم في العلم والعمل".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ ابنُ مَسْعُودٍ: خالِطِ النّاسَ، ودِينَكَ لا تَكْلِمَنَّهُ.

ودينك لا تكلمنه: يعني لا تجرح دينك، نعم انبسط مع الناس وخالط الناس ومازحهم لكن يبقى الدين رأس المال لا تكلمنه يعني لا تجرحنه، يكون رأس مالك دينك وما عدا ذلك مكسب والله المستعان.

- موقع الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله :*

فعلى المسلمين عامة، وعلى أهل هذه الجزيرة العربية خاصة- العناية في تسمية مواليدهم بما لا ينابذ الشريعة بوجه، ولا يخرج عن سنن لغة العرب؛ حتى إذا أتى إلى بلادهم الوافد، أو خرج منها القاطن- فلا يسمع الآخرون إلا: عبد الله، وعبد الرحمن، ومحمد، وأحمد، وعائشة، وفاطمة، وهكذا من الأسماء الشرعية في قائمة يطول ذكرها زخرت بها كتب السير والتراجم.

أما تلك الأسماء الأعجمية المولدة لأمم الكفر المرفوضة لغة وشرعا، والتي قد بلغ الحال من شدة الشغف بها التكني بأسماء الإناث منها، وهذه معصية المجاهرة مضافة إلى معصية التسمية بها- فاللهم لا شماتة.

ومنها: إنديرا، جاكلين، ديانا، سوزان- ومعناها الإبرة، أو المحرقة- فالي، فكتوريا، كلوريا، لارا، لندا، مايا، منوليا، هايدي، يارا.

وتلك الأسماء الأعجمية فارسية أو تركية، أو بربرية: مرفت، جودت، حقي، فوزي، شيرهان، شيرين، نيفين.

وتلك التافهة الهمل: زوزو، فيفي، ميمي.

وتلك الأسماء الغرامية الرخوة المتخاذلة: أحلام، أريج، تغريد، غادة، فاتن، هيام.

*تسمية المولود (7)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم هو أكمل الأمور و أن هديه خير الهدي".

مجموع الفتاوى ج٢٤ص١٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض:

"من طلب أخًا بلا عيب، بقي بلا أخ" .

روضة العقلاء صـ٢٢٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[ عشرة أشياء ضائعة لا ينتفع بها ] !!

  قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :
  عشرة أشياء ضائعة لا ينتفع بها :

❶) -  علم لا يعمل به  .. !!
❷) -  و عمل لا إخلاص فيه و لا اقتداء  ..
❸) -  و مال لا ينفق منه فلا يستمتع به جامعه في الدنيا ، و لا يقدمه أمامه إلى الآخرة  .. !!‏
❹) و قلب فارغ من محبة الله و الشوق إليه و الأنس به
❺) و بدن معطل من طاعته و خدمته
➏) و محبة لا تتقيد برضاء المحبوب ، و امتثال أوامره !!
➐) و وقت معطل عن استدراك فارطه أو اغتنام بره و قربه  .
❽) و فكر يجول فيما لا ينفع  .
❾) و خدمة من لا تقربك خدمته إلى الله و لا تعود عليك بصلاح دنياك‏
❿)  و خوفك و رجاؤك لمن ناصيته بيد الله و هو أسير في قبضته و لا يملك لنفسه حذرا و لا نفعا و لا موتا و لا حياة و لا نشورا !!

 و أعظم هذه الإضاعات إضاعتان هما أصل كل إضاعة :
إضاعة القلب  ..
و إضاعة الوقت  !!
 فإضاعة القلب من إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة إتباع الهوى
و إضاعة الوقت من  طول الأمل !!‏فاجتمع الفساد كله في إتباع الهوى و طول الأمل ..
 و الصلاح كله في اتباع الهدى و الاستعداد للقاء - و الله المستعان !!

الفوائد  صـ110-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▫️قال ﻳَﺤْﻴَﻰ ﺑْﻦِ ﻣُﻌَﺎﺫٍ اﻟﺮَّاﺯِﻱِّ: 

▪️اﻟﺪُّﻧْﻴَ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الرحمن على العرش استوى.
أما عرش السماء فالرحمن عليه استوى، وعرش القلوب الرحمن عليه استولى.
عرش السماء قبلة دعاء الخلق، وعرش القلوب محل نظر الحق.
لطائف الإشارات٢/٤٤٦. القشيري

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ اﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ رضي الله عنهما ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ:
اﻷﺭﺽ اﻟﺠﺮﺯ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺃﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻴﻤﻦ، ﻭﻫﻲ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺗﺸﺮﺏ ﺑﺴﻴﻮﻝ ﻻ ﺑﻤﻄﺮ.
تفسير ابن عطية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم وأقاموا الصلاة)

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

و هذان هما العونان على مصالح الدنيا و الآخرة و هما الصبر و الصلاة.

[بدائع التفسير٨٧/٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏فإن البدع تستدرج بصغيرها إلى كبيرها ، حتى ينسلخ صاحبها من الدين ، كما تنسل الشعرة من العجين .*

*مدارج السالكين [١٩٦/١]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏في "ترتيب المدارك":

عن أسد بن الفرات قال:

 "ما ودّعتُ ابن القاسم قط إلا قال لي: أوصيك بتقوى الله، والقرآن، ونشر العلم" 

‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال ابن تيمية: رحمه الله 

وقد ثبت عندي بالنقل المتواتر أن في النساء والرجال بالبوادي وغير البوادي مَن يبلغ ولا يعلم أن الصلاة عليه واجبة ، بل إذا قيل للمرأة : صلِّي ، تقول : حتى أكبر وأصير عجوزة ! ظانَّة أنه لا يخاطَب بالصلاة إلا المرأة الكبيرة كالعجوز ونحوها ، وفي أتباع الشيوخ ( أي من الصوفية ) طوائف كثيرون لا يعلمون أن الصلاة واجبة عليهم ، فهؤلاء لا يجب عليهم في الصحيح قضاء الصلوات سواء قيل : كانوا كفَّاراً أو كانوا معذورين بالجهل". 

مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22 / 101 ، 102 ) .✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه :

من أشجع النّاس؟ 
فقالوا : أنت

فقال علي - رضي الله عنه - :
أما إنّي ما بارزني أحدٌ إلا أنصفت منه 
و لكنه أبو بكر 

لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذته قريش ، فهذا يجؤه ، و هذا يتلقّاه ، و يقولون له :
أنت تجعل الآلهة إلـٰهًا واحدًا، ‏فو الله ما دنا منّا أحدٌ إلّا أبو بكر يضرب هذا ، و يدفع هذا ويقول :
{ أتقتلون رجلًا أن يقول ربّي الله }

ثم بكى علي بن أبي طالب فقال :
أنشدكم الله أمؤمن آل فرعون أفضل أم أبو بكر ؟
فسكت القوم... 

فقال علي :
والله لساعة من أبي بكر خيرٌ منه،
ذاك رجل يكتم إيمانه و هذا يعلن بإيمانه.
➖〰➖
‏(فتح الباري لابن حجر ٧/ ١٧٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اجتمع خارجي ومرجئ ورافضي عند الإمام أبي بكر بن عياش بعد أن بين عوار الرافضي والحروري قال للمرجئ :
أنت أحمق الثلاثة :
هما يزعمان أنك في النار وأنت تزعم أنهما في الجنة 
تاريخ بغداد٣٨٠/٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎قال الأمام أبو عون - رحمه الله -:( من يجالس أهل البدع أشد علينا من أهل البدع) الإبانة لابن بطة العكبري (٢٣٧/٢).
وقياساً عليه فأن من دافع عن أهل البدع وناصرهم فهو أشد منهم وممن يجالسهم ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: "من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة بدون أن يقتدى بالصحابة ويتبع غير سبيلهم فهو من أهل البدع والضلال".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الماضي لا يُذكر*

‏في ترجمة مسعود بن محمد الهمذاني:
كان كثيراً ما يصفح عن الناس بقوله: الماضي لا يُذكر..!
‏فرُؤي في المنام بعد موته، فقيل له: 
ما فعل الله بك؟ 
قال: 
أوقفني بين يديه، وقال لي:
‏يا مسعود الماضي لا يُذكر، انطلقوا به إلى الجنة.

‏تاريخ الإسلام، 42/327

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" *السُّوءُ* "في القرآن يَأْتِي عَلَى أَوْجُهٍ:

الشِّدَّةِ: {يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ} .

والعقر: {وَلا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ} .

وَالزِّنَى: {مَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ سُوءاً} ، {مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ} .

وَالْبَرَصِ: {بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ} .

وَالْعَذَابِ: {إِنَّ الْخِزْيَ الْيَوْمَ وَالسُّوءَ} .

وَالشِّرْكِ: {مَا كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ مِنْ سُوءٍ} .

والشدة: {لَا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ} .

{وَأَلْسِنَتَهُ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قـال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :-" فإن اللسان لا يسكت البتة*:

↩️ " فإما لسان ذاكر ..
↩️ " وإما لسان لاغ ..
↩️ " ولا بد من أحدهما ..
 " فهي النفس إن لم تشغلها بالحق شغلتك بالباطل وهو القلب إن لم تسكنه محبة الله عز وجل سكنته محبة المخلوقين ولا بد وهو اللسان إن لم تشغله بالذكر شغلك باللغو وما هو عليك ولا بد ..
  " فاختر لنفسك إحدى الخطتين وأنزلها في إحدى المنزلتين ..
 " الوابل الصيب ( ١١١/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(عدم العمل بالحديث الضعيف مطلقًا) 

قال الإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله:

قال الحافظ ابن رجب في شرح الترمذي:
وظاهر ما ذكره مسلم في مقدمة كتابه،- يعني "الصحيح"- يقتضي أنه لا تروى أحاديث الترغيب والترهيب إلا عمن تروى عنه الأحكام. 

قلت:
وهذا الذي أدين الله به، وأدعو الناس إليه، أن الحديث الضعيف لا يعمل به مطلقًا، لا في الفضائل والمستحبات، ولا في غيرهما، ذلك لأن الحديث الضعيف إنما يفيد الظن المرجوح بلا خلاف أعرفه بين العلماء، وإذا كان كذلك فكيف يقال: يجوز العمل به، والله عز وجل قد ذمَّه في غير ما آية من كتابه، فقال تعالى:
﴿إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لا يُغني مِنَ الحَقِّ شَيئًا﴾ 
وقال:
﴿ إِن يَتَّبِعونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ ﴾،
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(إيَّاكُمْ والظَّنَّ، فإنَّ الظَّنَّ أكْذَبُ الحَديثِ). أخرجه البخاري ومسلم.  

واعلم أنه ليس لدى المخالفين لهذا القول الذي اخترته أي دليل من الكتاب والسنة.  

ضعيف الجامع الصغير (١ / ٤٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: "من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة بدون أن يقتدى بالصحابة ويتبع غير سبيلهم فهو من أهل البدع والضلال".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"واعلم أن نفسك بمنزلة دابتك، إن عرفت منك الجِدَّ جَدَّت، وإن عرفت منك الكسل طمعت فيك، وطلبت منك حظوظها وشهواتها"


مجموع رسائل ابن رجب |  ٣/١٥٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ إن قارون كان من قوم موسى فبغى عليهم }

قال قتادة : كان قارون ابن عم موسى أخي أبيه ، وكان قطع البحر مع بني إسرائيل ، وكان يسمى المنور من حسن صوته بالتوراة ، ولكن عدو الله نافق كما نافق السامري ، فأهلكه الله لبغيه ، وإنما بغى عليهم لكثرة ماله وولده ، قال الله { أولم يعلم أن الله قد أهلك من قبله من القرون..} الآية

تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ١٢/١٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:

‏«من كان سليم القلب فإن الله تعالى قد يهبه فراسة يعرف بها الإثم؛ حتى إن نفسه لا تطمئن إليه ولا ترتاح له؛ وهذه من نعمة الله على الإنسان»

‏ [«شرح بلوغ المرام» (٢٤٩/٦)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

صلاح السرائر 

«والله لقد رأيتُ من يكثر الصلاة والصوم والصمت، ويتخشَّع في نفسه ولباسه، والقلوب تنبو عنه، وقدره في النفوس ليس بذاك!
ورأيتُ من يلبس فاخر الثياب وليس له كبير نفلٍ ولا تخشُّع، والقلوب تتهافت على محبته.

فتدبرت السبب فوجدته السريرة، كما روي عن أنس بن مالك أنه لم يكن له كبير عملٍ من صلاةٍ وصوم، وإنما كانت له سريرة.

فمن أصلح سريرته فاح عبير فضله، وعقبت القلوب بنشر طيبه.
فالله الله في السرائر، فإنه ما ينفع مع فسادها صلاح ظاهر».


[صيد الخاطر، ابن الجوزي (207)]
ٰ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من أَحسنَ عبادةَ الله في شبابه ؛ 
‏أعطاه الله الحكمة عند كِبَر سِنه ،

‏تأَمل قوله تعالى : 
‏{وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدّهُ وَاسْتَوَىٰ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا ۚ وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ} 
‏ 
‏ ابن القيم مفتاح دار السعادة : (١٦٨/١)
‏⁧‫#موعظة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو عاصم الحنظلي :

‏كنت أمشي مع محمد بن واسع فأتينا على المقابر 
‏فدمعت عيناه ثم قال لي : 
‏يا أبا عاصم لايغرنك ما ترى من خمودهم 
‏فكأنك بهم قد وثبوا من هذه الأجداث فمن بين مسرور ومغموم.

‏القبور لـ ابن أبي الدنيا (٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله- :

"يجب احترام علماء المسلمين، لأنهم ورثة الأنبياء"

الأجوبة المفيدة - س79

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

من جاء إلى المسجد أول الناس وصف في غير الصف الأول فقد خالف الشريعة

(الفتاوى 262 / 22)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لأبي أسيد الفزاري : من أين تعيش؟

فكبر الله وحمده وقال : " يرزق الله القرد والخنزير، ولا يرزق أبا أسيد "

[ القناعة والتعفف (54/1) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الواجب على العاقل أن يلزم الصمت إلى أن يلزمه التكلم ، فما أكثر من ندم إذا نطق وأقل من يندم إذا سكت " .

‏أبو حاتم البستي || روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء : ( ٤٣/١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن السماك رحمه الله تعالى :

"أوصاني أخي داود بوصية : 

 *إنظر أن لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ،ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك ،واستح في قربه منك وقدرته عليك* "

حلية الأولياء  ٣٥٨/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال أبو عبد الرحمن الحُبُلي : 

"ليس*هَديَّةٌ*أف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم الجوزية - رحمه الله - :

 « الدين كله خُلق فمن فاقَك في الخلق 
فاقَك في الدّين» .

 مدارج السالكين (٢٩٤/٢) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التطير في القرآن : 

✍ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

 لم يحْك اللهُ التّطير إلاّ عن أعداء الرسل، كما قالوا لرسلهم: { إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّك  ُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (١٨) قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ } [يس:١٩] 

وكذلك حكى سبحانه عن قوم فرعون { وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللهِ } (الأعراف:١٣١) " ا.هـ .

|[ مفتاح دار السعادة (٢٧٣/٢) ]|

تتميماً لفائدة ابن القيم :

وقال قوم صالح عليه السلام: { قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ قَالَ طَائِرُكُمْ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ } [النمل:٤٧] .

 الفرق بين الطيرة والتطير :

✍ قال الإمام العزّ بن عبد السلام رحمه الله تعالى : 

" التّطير : هو الظنّ السيّء الذي في القلب، والطيرة : هي الفعل المرتب على الظنّ السيّء " ا.هـ 

|[ عون المعبود (٤٠٦/١٠) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سبحانه..ما أعظمه!

قال الله تعالى:﴿وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض﴾.

قال العلامة ابن سعدي -رحمه الله تعالى-:

(إذا كان هذه حالة الكرسي أنه يسع السماوات والأرض على عظمتهما وعظمة من فيهما، والكرسي ليس أكبر مخلوقات الله تعالى، بل هنا ما هو أعظم منه وهو العرش، وما لا يعلمه إلا هو، وفي عظمة هذه المخلوقات تحير الأفكار وتكل الأبصار، وتقلقل الجبال وتكع عنها فحول الرجال، فكيف بعظمة خالقها ومبدعها).

تفسير الكريم الرحمن ص١١٠.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال العـلامة ابن عثيمين : 

إذا فاتك ما تظنه خيرًا لنفسك ، 
فقل : « قدر الله وما شاء فعل » 

وكذلك إذا أصابك ما تكره ، فقل : 
« قدر الله وما شاء فعل ».

تفسير آل عمران ( ٣٢٥/٢ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‏العلامة صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله-:

"ليس من الحكمة ان تسأل عن قيام الساعة بل الحكمة ان تسأل عما تعمل وكيف تستعد لهذا اليوم."

المنحة الربانية - ص 89

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله- :

"يجب احترام علماء المسلمين، لأنهم ورثة الأنبياء"

الأجوبة المفيدة - س79

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله- : 

 "عوّد نفسك على تطبيق السنة ففيها البركة"

شرح كتاب إغاثة اللهفان ١/١١/١٤٣٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 

" المستفتي عليل، والمفتي طبيب، فإن لم يكن ماهرا بطبه، وإلا قتله"

الفقيه والمتفقه ٢/ ٨٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ هل يرفع الخطيب والمأمومون أيدهم مع الدعاء؟

▫️قال الإمام #ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

️" لا يسن له هو ولا للمأمومين أن يرفعوا أيديهم إلا في حال واحدة أو حالين:

- الحال الأولى: الاستسقاء إذا دعا خطيب الجمعة بالاستسقاء...

- الثاني... إذا دعا خطيب الجمعة بالاستصحاء، وأن الله يبعد المطر عن البلد فإنه يرفع يديه" .

 نور على الدرب [270]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان الرّبيع بن سليمان - الملقب ب(راوية الشافعي)- بطيء الفِهم، كرّرَ عليه الإمام الشافعي مسألةً واحدة أربعين  مرّة، فَلَم يَفهَم الرّبيع وقام من المجلس حياءً.
فدعاه الشافعي في خلوةٍ وكرّرَ عليه حتى فَهِم، وقال: ياربيع، لو قَدَرتُ أن أطعمك العِلم لأطعمتك إياه.

-طبقات الشافعية.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن الجوزي:

"‏ربما مدح بعضُ أربابِ العلم الظالمَ؛ اتقاءً لشرِّه، فالذي نالهم مِن الذل وقلةِ الدِّين أضعافُ ما نالوا مِن الدنيا !".

صيد الخاطر  صـ٤٩٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه :

«ما تصدق مؤمن بصدقة أحب إلى الله عـز وجل من موعظة يعظ بها قومه، فيفترقون قد نفعهم الله بها».

 صفة الصفوة (1/ 301).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى :-  

 " ولقد بالغ الإسلام في التحذير من التبرج إلى درجة أنه قرنه بالشرك والزنى والسرقة وغيرها من المحرمات وذلك حين بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء على أن لا يفعلن ذلك، فقال عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنه : 

↩️ " جاءت أميمة بنت رقيقة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تبايعه على الإسلام فقال : 

↩️ " أبايعك على أن لا تشركي بالله شيئا ولا تسرقي ولا تزني ولا تقتلي ولدك ولا تأتي ببهتان تفترينه بين بين يديك ورجليك ولا تنوحي ولا تتبرجي تبرج الجاهلية الأولى ..

 " رواه أحمد (٢/ ١٩٦) بسند حسن..

 " كتاب جلباب المرأة المسلمة ص (121) طبعة دار السلام ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ الإمام ابنُ القَيِّم- رَحِمَهُ الله:

الجَمَالُ البَاطِن يُزيِّنُ الصُّورَة الظَّاهِرة، وإنْ لَم تَكُن ذَات جَمَال..، فإنَّك تَرَى الرَّجُل الصَّالِح المُحسِن ذَا الأخلاقِ الجَميلةِ مِن أحْلَى النّاس صُورَة، وَإِن كانَ أَسود أو غيْر جَميل، وَلا سِيَما إِذا رُزِق حظا من صَلاةِ اللَّيلِ، فَإنَّها تُنوِّر الوَجه وَتُحسِّنُه.

 رَوضَةُ المُحبِّين ٣٢٠/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

درر من أقوال السلف الصالح (8)

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
"أَيسَر حركات الجوارح حركة اللسان، وهي أَضَرّها على العبد".
 الجواب الكافي (281).

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
من كمال إحسان الرب تعالى أن يذيق عبده مرارة الكسر قبل حلاوة الجبر، ويعرفه قدر نعمته عليه بأن يبتليه بضدها.
 مختصر الصواعق المرسلة (2/ 744).

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
"كما أنّ تقوى الله مَجلَبة للرزق، فتركُ التقوى مجلبة للفقر. فما استُجْلِبَ رزقُ الله بمثل ترك المعاصي".
 الجواب الكافي (133).

 قال أبو منصور الثعالبي رحمه الله :
"ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ اﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺼﻠﺘﻴﻦ:
 ﺇﺫاﻋﺔ اﻟﺴﺮ،
 ﻭاﺋﺘﻤﺎﻥ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﻐﺪﺭ".
 درر الحكم (1/ 20).

 قال ابن الأكفاني رحمه الله :
"وأصل العبادة مكابدة الليل، وأقصر طرق الجنة سلامة الصَّدر".
 تاريخ دمشق (49/ 123).

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
"ﻣﻦ ﻻﺡ ﻟﻪ ﺣﺎﻝ اﻵﺧﺮﺓ ﻫﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﺮاﻕ اﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ".
 الفوائد (1/ 78).

 قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
"معاشرة الرجل الأجنبي للنسوةِ ومخالطتُهنَّ، من أعظم المنكرات التي تأباها بعضُ البهائم، فضلاً عن بني آدم".
 جامع المسائل (5/ 219).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و إنما تكون السيئات عند ضعف الحسنات المانعة منها كما قال النبي ﷺ : (لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن، ولا يسرق السارق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن، ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن) فإن كمال الإيمان وحقيقته يمنع ذلك فلا يقع إلا عند نوع ضعف في الإيمان يزيل كماله".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٠صـ١٢٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمامُ ابنُ القيّم رحمه الله -وهو يعدد الفوائد من ابتلاء الله عز وجل للعبد بالذنب والمعصية وما يترتب على ذلك من الحِكَم والمصالح-:

و منها: أنّه يقيمُ معاذيرَ الخلائق، و تتَّسعُ رحمتُه لهم، و ينفرِجُ بِطانُه، و يزولُ عنه ذلك الحَصَرُ و الضِّيقُ و الانحراجُ و أكلُ بعضِه بعضًا !
و يستريحُ العصاةُ من دعائه عليهم، و قُنوته عليهم، و سؤال الله أن يخسِف بهم الأرض و يسلِّط عليهم البلاء!
فإنّه حينئذٍ يرى نفسَه واحدًا منهم، فهو يسألُ الله لهم ما يسأله لنفسه، و إذا دعا لنفسه بالتَّوبة و المغفرة و العفو أدخلهم معه؛ فيرجو لهم فوق ما يرجو لنفسه، و يخافُ على نفسه أكثر مما يخافُ عليهم.
فأين هذا مِن حاله الأولى و هو ناظرٌ إليهم بعَين الإحتقار و الإزدراء، لا يجدُ في قلبه رحمةً لهم و لا دعوةً و لا يرجو لهم نجاةً؟!
فالذنبُ في حقِّ مثل هذا من أعظمِ أسبابِ رحمته...

 مفتاح دار السعادة (٢/‏٨٢٨).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‎قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

"من أدام الحمد تتابعت عليه الخيرات،
و من أدام الاستغفار فُتحت له المغاليق".

[الداء و الدواء:(١٨٨)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍ ‏قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله- :

أيُّها المُسلم إن طُرُق الخير كثيرة، فعليك بالجد والإجتهاد فيها، والإخلاص في القول والعمل، لعل اللّه أن يكتبك من جملة السعداء .

 |[ المـلخص الفقهـي (١ / ١٨٢) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و إخلاص الدين لله و عبادة الله وحده و متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فيما جاء به هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١صـ٧١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[ قبول الحق والحرص عليه ]

 قال الإمام ‎ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"و من كان عندهُ عِلْمٌ فلْيرشدنا إليه ، و من رأى في كلامنا زيغًا، أو نقْصًا و خطأً، فليهدِ إلينا الصَّواب، نشكرُ له سَعْيه، و نُقابله بالقَبول و الإذعان و الإنقياد و التسليم ".

 مدارج السالكين ١٣٧/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*حقيقة البدع*

• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه رحمات رب العالمين - :

• - إن البدع في الحقيقة هي انتقاد غير مباشر للشريعة الإسلامية ؛ لأن معناها أو مقتضاها أن الشريعة لم تتم ، وأن هذا المبتدع أتمها بما أحدث من العبادة التي يتقرب بها إلى الله كما زعم .

【 مجموع فتاوى ورسائل     (٢٩١/٢)  】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«لم يكن لله عز و جل نبيٌّ و لا وليٌّ إلا على دين الإسلام، و هو عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له بما أمَر به، فهذا دينُ الإسلام الذي لا يقبلُ الله دينًا غيره في كلِّ زمانٍ و مكان »

                 ‎جامع المسائل (9/ 165)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️‏قال ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:

كُلّ إنسان يُحِبُّ أعداء الله، فإنّهُ ليس مُحبًّا لله، وهذا شيء مفطورٌ عليْهِ الناس.
اللقاء الشهري (٣٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" لما كان صلاح الوجود ‎بالعلماء، و لولاهم كان الناس ‎كالبهائم بل أسوأ حالا، كان موت العالم ‎مصيبة لا يجبرها إلا خَلَف غيره له ".

 [ مفتاح دار السعادة ٢٦٥/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍ قال الإمام #ابن_القيم رحمه الله :
‏
كُن في الجانِب الذي فيه الله ورسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وإن كان الناس كلهم في الجانِب الآخر.
 الفوائد|١٦٧ص

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*عظمة التوحيد*

قال رسول الله ﷺ : 
*" اتاني جبريل فبشرني أنه من مات لايشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة قلت : وإن سرق وإن زنى*
قال : *وإن سرق وإن زنى"*

 البخاري (7487)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

- قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى :

• - قد يرىٰ الإِنسانُ نفسَه أنه مطيع ، وأنه من أهل الطاعة فيصير عنده من العُجب والغرور وعدم الإِنابة إلى الله ما يفسد عليه أمر دينه .

【 الشرح الممتع                 (٥١/٣) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وضع اليدين في الأذنين عند الأذان*

*من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين*

*السؤال :*
يقول السائل : ﻭﺿﻊ اﻟﻴﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ اﻷﺫﻧﻴﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ اﻷﺫاﻥ ﻫﻞ ﻫﻮ ﺳﻨﺔ؟

*الجواب*
ﻧﻌﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎء ﺇﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﻷﻥ ﻭﺿﻊ اﻷﺻﺎﺑﻊ ﻓﻲ اﻷﺫﻧﻴﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ اﻷﺫاﻥ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻱ اﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ اﻟﻤﺆﺫﻥ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺻﻮﺗﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺃﻭﻻً ﻷﻧﻪ ﺃﺑﻠﻎ ﻓﻲ اﻹﺳﻤﺎﻉ ﻭﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎً ﻻ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺻﻮﺗﻪ ﺷﺠﺮ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺪﺭ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺠﺮ ﺇﻻ ﺷﻬﺪ ﻟﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ اﻟﻘﻴﺎﻣﺔ .

*فتاوى نور على الدرب (١٨٦٤)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

و في وصف الصلاة على النبي ﷺ 
يقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله :
" وهي ثناء الله تعالى عليه وتكريمه ،
والتنويه به ، ورفع ذكره ، وزيادة حبّه وتقريبه " .

( جلاء الأفهام ١٧٥ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول ابن تيمية:
‏
*‏[ من اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى ولزم الإستغفار والاجتهاد، فلا بدّ أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال ]*
‏
‏الفتوى الكبرى٦٢/٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالوا*لمالك*بن أنس رحمه الله تعالى: إن فلانًا عَمل موطأً مثل موطَّأك، فقال: وطَّأُوا ووطَّأنا، وما كان لله عز وجل فهو يبقى.

 جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ٤٩/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال يونس بن عبيد رحمه الله تعالى " 
 خصلتان إذا صلحتا من العبد

١) صلح ما سواهما
٢) صلاته و لسانه


 سير أعلام النبلاء - ٦/٢٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال يونس بن عبيد رحمه الله تعالى " 
 خصلتان إذا صلحتا من العبد

١) صلح ما سواهما
٢) صلاته و لسانه


 سير أعلام النبلاء - ٦/٢٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كَانَ أبُو حَفص عُمر بن يَعقوب السّنجديزكي القَاضي الزَّاهد يَتَهجد فِي اللَّيل، وَيبكِي وهو قَابضٌ لِحيته، وَيقول: 
"إلَهي أنَا عُمر الَّذي تَعلمُه، ولستُ الَّذي يَعرفُه النَّاس !"

ـــ القَنْد فِي ذكر عُلماء سَمرقند | ص  ٤٧٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏⚘من مظاهر حبّ النبي ﷺ..
الإمام علي بن أحمد بن عبد الصادق الصويري، عالم مدينة الصويرة المغربية وقاضيها ومسندها وبركتها
(ت: ١٣٠٨)
من نوادره: أنه كان اشترى عبداً وبعد ذهابه معه سأله عن اسمه فقال: محمد، فقال له: اذهب حيث شئت فإنَّ مثلي لا يملك محمداً.
"فهرس الفهارس" للكتاني (٢/٧٨٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

"كل يدعي أنه يحب الله، لكن الشأن في الذي في السماء -عز وجل
هل يحبك أم لا؟

شرح العقيدة الواسطية (۲۲۹)

اللَّهمَّ اني أسألك حُبَّكَ، وَحُبَّ من يُحِبُّكَ، والعمل الذي يبلغني حُبَّكَ، اللهم اجْعل حُبَّكَ أَحَبَّ إلي من نَفسي، واهلي ومن الماء البارد.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو الزناد عبدالله بن ذكوان: 

*(ما كان الرجلُ يُعَدُّ رجلًا حتى يعرفَ السنة).*

التاريخ الكبير(8/ص: 301).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله:
. 
‏لأُعلّمنَّك كلمةً هي خيرٌ من الدنيا وما فيها؛ ‏واللهِ لئن علِمَ اللهُ منكَ *إخراجَ الآدميّينَ ‏من قلبكَ* حتى لا يكونَ في قلبكَ مكانٌ لغيره، *لم تسألهُ شيئًا إلا أعطاكَ.* 
. 
 [ صفة الصفوة ٢/٥٤٦ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ⁧‫الألباني‬⁩ رحمه الله:

‏"ننصح إخواننا المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها أن يَدَعوا العمل بالأحاديث الضعيفة مطلقا، وأن يوجهوا همتهم إلى العمل بما ثبت منها عن النبي ﷺ، ففيها ما يغني عن الضعيفة".

‏[ مقدمة صحيح الجامع | صفحة 56]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

زوجات الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وأولاده


 تزوج الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله أربع نساء، ولم يجمع عنده اثنتين، إلا مدة قصيرة.

الأولى: 
أرنؤوطية ألبانيّة؛ مِن كوسوفا، واسمها: (رمزيَّة).
وقد ماتت في حياة الشيخ بمرض السل سنة ١٩٥٣، ودُفنت في «مقبرة الدحداح» بدمشق.
▪قلت: وقد جرى على الشيخ بسبب تغسيلها ودفنها شَغَبٌ، أثاره عليه الشيخ شعيب غفر الله له، وقد ذكرَ الشيخ هذا الأمر في ترجمته المسجَّلة.

وأولاده منها من الأكبر للأصغر على ما ذكره لي ابنه عبد اللطيف:
١- عبد الرحمن: وهو أكبر أولاده، وبه كان يُكْنَى، درَس في «المعهد العلمي» في الرياض، وزامله فيه الشيخ عبد الله علوش الدُّومي، وما أتم دراسته.
▪وقال لي عبد الرحمن باكير أبو أحمد: رأيته في أحد المساجد فأعجبَتني صلاته، فتبعتُه، وسألتُه عن اسمه وما كنت أعرفه، فتبيّن لي أنه ابنُ شيخنا الألباني.
وكان يعمل سائق شاحنة.

٢- عبد اللطيف أبو عُبادة: وهو الذي عمِل في محل والده قبل وبعد هجرته إلى الأردن، وقال لي: كنا نتحدث أنني أكثر إخوتي شبهاً بوالدي.
▪قلت: وصدق، فهو أشبههم بوالده وأبرُّهم به، وهو الذي رافقه وخدمه في السنوات الأخيرة من عمره المبارك.
٣- عبد الرزاق: عمِل في النجارة، ثم سائق شاحنة على خط السعودية.
وهما يقيمان في عمان منذ بداية «الثورة السورية».

الثانية:
 أرنؤوطية ألبانيّة من كوسوفا، واسمها: (ناجية بنت الحاج لطفي)، تزوجها الشيخ ناصر بعد وفاة زوجته بنحو شهرٍ أو شهرين، وكان الساعي في هذا الزواج هو أخوها أمين لطفي، وكانوا جيرانًا للشيخ.
وقد توفيت صباح الأربعاء ٣٠ شوال ١٤٤٠ في مدينة جُدّة، وكان الشيخ قد طلَّقها سنة ١٩٦٩، وهي التي أنجبَت له أكثرَ أولاده.
وأولاده منها:
٤- أُنَيسة: أم عبد الله، وهي أكبر بناته وأعلمُهن، درست الشريعة، ثم تركت الدراسة بعد الزواج، وزوجُها نظام سَكِّجْها؛ تلميذ الشيخ الألباني، وصاحب «المكتبة الإسلامية» بعمان، وقد قامت الأستاذة أنَيسة بخدمة وطباعة العديد من كتب والدها.
٥- عبد المُصَوِّر: درس في «الجامعة الإسلامية» بالمدينة النبوية، وتخرّج منها، وتوفي سنة ١٤٣٦ تقريباً بمرض السرطان.
٦- عبد الأعلى: يعمل نجارًا، وهو يقيم في جدة.
٧- آسية: زوجة الدكتور رضا نعسان معطي الحمَوي، وهو تلميذ الشيخ ناصر، وكان مدرِّسًا في جامعة أم القرى.
٨- سلَامة: زوجة همام الجندي، وهو ابن عم أسامة الجندي، وكلاهما من تلاميذ الشيخ، وأسامة هو صهر أخي الشيخ؛ أبي جعفر.
٩- محمد: وُلد في المدينة في أثناء تدريس الشيخ في «الجامعة» عام ١٣٨٣، فسماه محمدًا ذكرى مدينة النبي ﷺ، وقد درَس محمدٌ هذا في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة، وتخرَّج منها، وهو يقيم في دمشق، ويعمل في التجارة.
١٠- حَسَّانة: وهي تقيم في السعودية.
١١- سُكَينة: وهي وأختها حسانة لم تتزوجا، وهما مشتغلتان بالعلم, وقد درَسَتا في بعض معاهد المملكة السعودية، ولهما اشتغال بعلوم القرآن، وتصنيف فيه.
١٢- عبد المُهَيمن: وهو يعمل كهربائي منازل، ويقيم في السعودية.
 الثالثة: دمشقية، واسمها: خديجة القادري، وهي أخت نزار وأيمن القادري، وهما من طلاب الشيخ في دمشق، تزوّجها الشيخ بعدما بلغت الأربعين، وعاشت حياتَها معلِّمة ومرفّهَة، ولمّا عُوتبت في زواجها من متزوج وصاحب عيال قالت: تزوجتُه لأخدم الشرع به، فلم تصبر على تقشُّفه، وقد اتفقا على الفراق بعد هجرته للأردن، وله منها بنت.
      وكانت امرأةً منعَّمةً عند أهلها، ومُدَرِّسة، ومِن عائلةٍ غنيِّة، ووَرِثت مِن والدها هي وإخوتها عمارة جيدة في منطقة مرموقة في حي المهاجرين.
     ولما سافر الشيخ إلى الأردن سافرت معه، واضطرّ أن يُسكنها في بيت متواضع؛ ليس فيه مُكَيِّف أو برَّاد أو غَسَّالة، فصعُب عليها الحال، وآثرت أن تبقى في الشام، وأخذت ابنتها ونزلت بها إلى دمشق دون علم الشيخ، فأعلمها الشيخ أنه سيطلقها إنْ لم ترجع، فلم تَرجع، ففارقها فراقاً جميلاً.
      وهي التي أشار إليها في وصيته المكتوبة بخطه، ولعلها هي التي كانت تريد أن تكتب سيرة الشيخ رحمه الله قبل أن يكتبها العباسي والخشان.
▪قلت: وقد توفيت في ٥ تشرين الأول ٢٠١٣ في دمشق. على ما ذكره صاحبنا عبادة بن عبد اللطيف.

وله منها بنت اسمها:
١٣- هبة الله.
وقد تزوجت هبة الله في حياة والدها، ووَلِي زواجها أخوها عبد اللطيف بتوكيل والدها له.
▪وأخت خديجة القادري هي زوجة الدكتور العالم المربي محمد أمين المصري رحمه الله.
الرابعة:
امرأة فلسطينية تكنى أم الفضل، واسمها: يسرى بنت عبد الرحمن عابدين، ولدت في القدس سنة ١٩٢٩، ثم تزوجت بابنِ عمِّها وطلّقها، فتزوجها الشيخ بعد هجرته إلى الأردن؛ في رمضان سنة ١٤٠١- ١٩٨١م، وكانت قد بلغَت الخمسين، والشيخ في السابعة والستين من عمره، ولم تلد له، ومات عنها رحمه الله.
وتزوّجت بعده ابنَ عمها، ومات قبلها، وكانت تقول: لو كنت أعلم أن هناك خدم ما تزوّجت.
▪قال لي عبد اللطيف الألباني: بلغني أنها ندمت على زواجها بعد الشيخ، وحقيقة ما ارتاح الشيخ نفسيًّا إلا على عهدها، وكنا نرى ذلك ونعلمه. انتهى
وأخبرني الأخ أبو ليلى الأثري أن الشيخ كان يقول عنها: أراحتني، وكان لا يزور أحدًا إلا اصطحبها معه.
قلت: وقد توفيت في عمان في صباح يوم الأحد ١٦ ذي الحجة ١٤٣٧ يوافقه ٢٠١٦، وقد بلغَت السادسة والثمانين، وصُلِّي عليها في مسجد أصحاب الرسول في ماركا الجنوبية بعمّان.
وقد عاشت مع الشيخ ١٩ عامًا، وعاشت بعده قريبًا من ذلك.
▪قلت:
١- مجموع الأبناء: ١٣ ولداً وبنتاً، أكبرهم: عبد الرحمن ومواليده ١٩٤٤ تقريبًا, وأصغرهم: بنت، وهي هبة الله، مواليدها ١٩٧٠ تقريبًا، وأصغر الذكور عبد المهيمن.
٢- وقد سمى الشيخ الألباني أولاده جميعاً بأسماء مُعَبَّدة لله تعالى، إلا ولدًا واحدًا سماه محمدًا، ومن تلك الأسماء: عبد المصوِّر، ولعله لم يُسبَق إليه. وقد ذكر ذلك في سلسلته الضعيفة
٣- جميع أولاد الشيخ وبناته وذراريهم وأصهاره قد تابعوه على دعوته، وهم يقيمون عقائدهم وعباداتهم على المنهج السلفي ما استطاعوا، وله رحمه الله بينهم أطيب الأثر.

فرحم الله الشيخ ونساءه، وابنه، وحفظ الله الأحياء منهم، وجعلهم خير خلف لخير سلف.

من كتابي: /مناقب الألباني/
وكتبه: أبو عمر سيف الضميري
ليلة ١ ذي القعدة ١٤٤٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏حقيقة واقعية ومجربة* 

▫قال الحافظ ابن حجر:
*" الذي يداوم على تلاوة القرآن يذل له لسانه، ويسهل عليه قراءته، فإذا هجره ثقلت عليه القراءة وشقت عليه "*
[فتح الباري (٧٩/٩)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال إبراهيم التيمي
- رحمه الله - :

*" أول مايبدأ الوسواس* 
*من الوضوء*"

 [ مصنف ابن أبي شيبة    (٣٥٨٩٣ ) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سُئل البراء بن عازب كيف كان وجه النبي ﷺ: 
فقال: *"مثل القمر"*.

رواه البخاري ٣٥٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو بكر الطرطوشي:

"ليس بفقيه من كان له إلى الله حاجة فنام عنها في الأسحار".

الدعاء المأثور (٥٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال محمد بن حمدون:

"صاحبت أحمد بن إسحاق سنوات فما رأيته ترك قيام الليل في سفر ولا حضر".

طبقات الشافعية (١٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض:

"من طلب أخًا بلا عيب، بقي بلا أخ" .

روضة العقلاء صـ٢٢٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ميمون بن مِهران رحمه الله تعالى:

"لا يكون العبد تقيًّا؛
حتى يكون لنفسه أشدَّ محاسبةً
من الشريك لشريكه،

ولهذا قيل:
النفس كالشريك الخوَّان،
إن لم تحاسبه ذَهَبَ بِمَالِكَ".

إغاثة اللهفان في مصايد الشيطان،
ابن القيم 1/ 158

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ قال الإمام #عبد_الحميد_ابن_ب  اديس رحمه الله :

" وَقَدْ أَوْصَلَ الجَهْلُ بِكِتَابِ اللهِ بَعْضَ #أَدْعِيَاءِ_الع  ِلْمِ إِلَى أَنْ جَعَلُوا الدَّعْوَةَ إِلَى #تَوْحِيدِ_اللهِ وَنَبْذِ ضُرُوبِ الشِّرْكِ طَرِيقَةً خَاصَّةً بِابْنِ تَيْمِيَّةَ، عَلَى مَعْنَى أَنَّهَا بِدْعَةٌ حَصَلَتْ بَعْدَ انْعِقَادِ الإِجْمَاعِ ! فَمَنْ سَلَكَ هَذِهِ الطَّرِيقَةَ فَقَدْ عَرَّضَ دِينَهُ لِلْخَطَرِ ! وَلَوْ نَظَرُوا فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ وَتَأَمَّلُوهُ لَوَجَدُوا جُلَّ آيَاتِهِ دَعْوَةً إِلَى #التَّوْحِيدِ #وَنَبْذِ_الشِّر  ْكِ ".

 [ مجلة الصراط: السَّنَة الأولى، العدد ١٥، الإثنين ٨ رمضان ١٣٥٢هـ ـ ٢٥ ديسمبر ١٩٣٣م ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة عبد العزيز ابن باز - رحمه الله⬅️ -:

‏إذا شُكِرَتِ النِّعم: اتَّسعت، وبارك الله فيها، وعَظُم
‏الإنتفاع بها، ومتى كُفِرَت النعم: زالت، وربما
‏نزلت العقوبات العاجلة قبل الآجلة.
‏————•
‏مجموع الفتاوى (١٦٦/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ ‏قـال الإمام #إبـن_الـقـيـم رحمه الله: 
القلب كلما اشتدت به الغفلة اشتدت به القسوة، فإذا ذكر الله ذابت تلك القسوة كما يذوب الرصاص في النار.
  الوابل الصيب: (٧١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✒..قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -
 عن الناس :
" فإن استقاموا استقامت ملوكهم 
وإن عدلوا عدلت ملوكهم 
وإن جاروا جارت ملوكهم ".

مفتاح دار السعادة (2/177).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابن عثيمين:⬅️
ماخرجنا لنعيش في الدنيا كما تعيش البهائم، نأكل نشرب وننام فقط ؛ولكن خرجنا لكي نُعد الزاد للآخرة
الكافية الشافية٤/٣٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله:

✍ «الدنيــا وُضِعــت للبلاء فينبغي               للعاقل ان يوطّن  نفسه على الصبر».

 صيد الخاطر (١ /٣٩٣).

*═════ ❁✿❁ ══════*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :-

 ” ومن أصغى إلى كلام الله وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعقله وتدبره بقلبه وجد فيه من :
↩️ " الفهم ..
↩️ " والحلاوة ..
↩️ " والهدى ..
↩️ " وشفاء القلوب ..
↩️ " والبركة ..
↩️ " والمنفعة ..
⬅️ " ما لا يجده في شيء من الكلام لا نظماً ولا نثراً ..

 " اقتضاء الصراط (1/384)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«المؤمنون مأمورون بدعاء بعضهم لبعض، حتى يدعو الفاضل للمفضول وبالعكس»
|[ جامع المسائل | لابن تيمية ١٢٦/٣ ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في «الفتاوى» (9/ 292): (في الحديث الصحيح: أنه ﷺ قال لأم المؤمنين: «لقد قلت بعدك أربع كلمات، لو وزن بما قلتيه، لوزنتهن: سبحان الله عدد خلقه، سبحان الله زنة عرشه، سبحان الله رضا نفسه، سبحان الله مداد كلماته»، وفي الحديث الصحيح الإلهي عن النبي ﷺ « يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه حين يذكرني؛ إن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم».
*فهذه المواضع المراد فيها بلفظ: «النفس» عند جمهور العلماء: الله نفسه التي هي ذاته، المتصفة بصفاته، ليس المراد بها ذاتا منفكة عن الصفات، ولا المراد بها صفة للذات، وطائفة من الناس يجعلونها من باب الصفات، كما يظن طائفة أنها الذات المجردة عن الصفات، وكلا القولين: خطأ).اهـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ *قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*: *
((الواجب على الخلق أن يرجعوا إليهم –يعني: أهل السنة والحديث-؛ فيما اختصهم الله به من الوراثة النبوية التي لا توجد إلا عندهم)).اهـ*

*[الفتاوى] (ج٤ ص ٨٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ *قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*: *
((أعلم الناس: هم أخصهم بالرسول، وأعلمهم بأقواله، وأفعاله، وحركاته، وسكناته، ومدخله، ومخرجه، وباطنه، وظاهره، *وأعلمهم بأصحابه*، وسيرته، وأيامه. 
•وأعظمهم بحثا عن ذلك، وعن نقلته. 
•وأعظمهم تدينا به، واتباعا له، واقتداء به. 
وهؤلاء هم: *أهل السنة والحديث* حفظا له، ومعرفة *بصحيحه وسقيمه*، وفقها فيه، وفهما يؤتيه الله إياه في معانيه، وإيمانا وتصديقا، وطاعة، وانقيادا، واقتداء، واتباعا، مع ما يقترن بذلك من قوة عقلهم، وقياسهم، وتمييزهم، وعظيم مكاشفاتهم ومخاطباتهم)).اهـ*

*[الفتاوى] (ج٤ ص ٨٥)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ الإخلاص علاج عظيم للشهوات المحرمة.

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

(الذنوب إنما تقع إذا كانت النفس غير ممتثلة لما أمرت به،
 ومع امتثال المأمور لا تفعل المحظور، فإنهما ضدان‏.‏

 قال تعالى‏ :" كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ " الآية ‏[‏ يوسف‏:‏ 24‏ ]*‏.
‏ وقال‏ :‏ " إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ‏ " ‏[ ‏الحجر‏:‏ 42‏ ]‏

 فعباد اللّه المخلصون لا يغويهم الشيطان، والغي خلاف الرشد، وهو اتباع الهوى، 

فمن مالت نفسه إلى محرم؛ فليأت بعبادة اللّه كما أمر اللّه مخلصًا له الدين، فإن ذلك يصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء)‏.*‏ 

 مجموع الفتاوى [10/314].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:

✍ «السعيد من تاب الله عليه من جهله وظلمه، وإلا فالإنسان ظلوم جهول».

 درء تعارض العقل والنقل (٤٠٩/٨).

*═════ ❁✿❁ ══════*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة تقشعر لها الأبدان :

✍ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
" يؤدب الله عبده المؤمن الذي يحبه وهو كريم عنده بأدنى زلة أو هفوة ، فلا يزال مستيقظا حذرا .
وأما من سقط من عينه وهان عليه فإنه يخلي بينه وبين معاصيه ، وكلما أحدث ذنبا أحدث له نعمة ، والمغرور يظن أن ذلك من كرامته عليه ولا يعلم أن ذلك عين الإهانة ، وأنه يريد به العذاب الشديد ، والعقوبة التي لا عاقبة معها " .

 [ زاد المعاد ٥٠٦/٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒️ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 " الصـلاةُ : مجلبةٌ للرزق ، حافظةٌ للصحة ، دافعةٌ للأذى ، مطردةٌ للأدواء ، مقويةٌ للقلب ، مبيضةٌ للوجه ، مفرحةٌ للنفس ، مذهبةٌ للكسل  "

 زاد المعاد : (٤ /٣٠٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وصيـــة من ذهب*

  كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى الحسن البصري : *اجمع لي أمر الدنيا ، وصف لي أمر الآخرة .*

*فكتب إليه : إنما الدنيا حلم ، والآخرة يقظة ، والموت متوسط ؛ ونحن في أضغاث أحلام .*

*من حاسب نفسه ربح ، ومن غفل عنها خسر ، ومن نظر في العواقب نجا ، ومن أطاع هواه ضل ، ومن حلم غنم ، ومن خاف سلم ، ومن اعتبر أبصر ، ومن أبصر فهم ، ومن فهم علم ، ومن علم عمل .*

*فإذا زللت فارجع ، وإذا ندمت فأقلع ، وإذا جهلت فاسأل ، وإذا غضبت فأمسك .. واعلم أنَّ أفضل الأعمال ما أكرهت النفوس عليه*

 [ العقد الفريد ٣ / ٩٥ ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله  :

 ((إنما يُقطع السفر ويصل المسافر بلزوم الجادة وسير الليل؛ فإذا حاد المسافر عن الطريق، ونام الليل كله؛ فمتى يصل إلى مقصده؟!)) 

 ((الفوائد)) (ص: 145)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي:

(اللبيب العاقل هو الفطن المتغافل)

•سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*

قال ابن القيم عن يوم الجمعة :

كان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تعظيم هذا اليوم وتشريفه 
وتخصيصه بعبادات يختص بها عن غيره

 زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد




*※•┈┈•↓•┈┈

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتاب الملك إليه ، وقدمه إليّ لأقرأه . وتاريخه 10 ربيع الثاني سنة 1366 ، فقرأت :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( من عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الفيصل ، إلى صاحب السعادة محمد علي علوبة باشا سلمه الله
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، وبعد ، فقد تلقينا كتاب سعادتكم المؤرخ 27 ربيع الأول 1366 ، وأحطنا علمًا بما جاء فيه ، ونحن إذ نشكر لكم عواطفكم ، وحسن مقاصدكم ، نحب أن نوضح لكم حقيقة قضية عبد الله القصيمي .
تعلمون سعادتكم أن المذكور هو من رعايانا ، ونحن الذين أحطناه بمساعدتنا و معاونتنا ، وكنا نُعنى بأمره العناية التامة ، ولا قصّرنا عنه في شيء حينما كان يقوم بواجبه نحو دينه ، ولكنه حاد أخيرًا عن سبيل الحق ، وتنكب الطريق السوي ، فأصدر كتابه " هذه هي الأغلال " ، الذي ملأه بما يمس الدين ، ويخالف عقيدة المسلمين . ولما كان المذكور من رعايانا و خاصتنا ، صار لزامًا علينا أن ندعوه إلى الحق . ونحن إذا رأينا أمرًا يمس الدين قاومناه ، ولا نبالي أيًا كان الفاعل ، سواء كان القصيمي أو غيره . وقد دعوناه إلى التوبة والرجوع الى الحق ، ولكنه لم يفعل . لذلك فمن المستحيل أن نرضى عن المذكور إلا إذا رجع إلى الصواب وخطّأ نفسه . و تعلمون أننا لسنا ممن يتعصبون في أمور لا فائدة منها ، إذ إن هنالك كتبًا لا تُحصى مطبوعة ، مشحونة بالعقائد الفاسدة . أما أن يصدر مثل ذلك من أحد رعايانا ، وممن ينتسب إلينا ، فلا نقدر على السكوت عليه ، و نبرأ إلى الله منه . فالقصيمي إذا رجع إلى الصواب كان بها ، وإلا فلا .
و سعادتكم تعلمون عقيدتنا ، هي واضحة مثل الشمس ، ولا نقبل ولا نوافق على مسها أو تبديلها . هذه هي حقيقة القضية ، شرحناها لسعادتكم ؛ لتكونوا على بيّنة منها . تولانا الله وإياكم بعنايته وتوفيقه ، والسلام )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*العمالة والخيانة*

يقول الشيخ عبد الله بن يابس رحمه الله عن الملحد عبدالله القصيمي: «هذا المخلوق أغراه المستعمر واشتراه ثم أثراه، فذهب يطعن في هذا الدين وحملته وأحكامه في كتابه «هذي هي الأغلال»، فإن قال قائل: كيف قلتم إنهم أغروه واشتروه، ولم تسمعوا الإغراء ولم تحضروا الشراء؟ قلنا: نعم وبالله التوفيق.
*
إننا ممن يعرفون الله بآياته، ويعرفون صفاته من أفعاله في مخلوقاته، ويؤمنون بأنه تعالى وهب هذا البشر مرآة صافية هي العقل، يعرفون بها الحق من الباطل والحالي من العاطل، وقد أدركنا بهذا العقل كما أدرك غيرنا أن أحدًا لن يجترئ على أن يطعن في دينه ووطنه وجنسه، ويمدح أعداء الدين من غير عوض ولا مقابل، فأدركنا أن هناك بيعًا وشراءً. وإلا فماذا؟ !!»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#من_معين_السلف_ال  صالح 

✍️️قال أبو عثمان النيسابوري رحمه الله:

" من أمَّر السنة على نفسه قولا وفعلا نطق بالحكمة، ومن أمَّر الهوى  على نفسه قولا وفعلا نطق بالبدعة".

[حلية الأولياء (244/10)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التحذير من أهل الشر

*✍️ قال العلّامة بنُ عُثَيـمِين-رَحِمه الله-:*

"... إذا رأينا شخصا عنده أفكار تخالف ما كان عليه السلف فعلينا أن نُبيّن ذلك حتى لايغتر الناس به، وإذا رأينا إنسانا له منهج معين عواقبه سيئة علينا أن نبين ذلك حتى يسلم الناس من شره…"

* [لقاءالباب المفتوح(120)]*٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قيل لِابن المبارك رحمه الله:* 
اجْمَعْ لنا حُسنَ الخلق في كلمة، قال:
" تركُ الغَضَب "
*جامع العلوم والحكم (٣٦٤ /1)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ الإِمَام إِبْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ـ  : 

   «فَرِّغْ خَاطِرَكَ لِلْهَمِّ بِمَا أُمِرْتَ بِهِ، وَ لَا تُشْغِلْهُ بِمَا ضُمِنَ لَك، فَإِنَّ الرِّزْقَ وَ الْأَجَلَ قَرِينَانِ مَضْمُونَانِ، فَمَا دَامَ الْأَجَلُ بَاقِيًا كَانَ الرِّزْقُ آتِيًا». 

 الْفَوَائِد ٥٧.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و إخلاص الدين لله و عبادة الله وحده و متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فيما جاء به هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١صـ٧١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه اللّٰه : 

يا مَن فقد قلبه لا تيأس مِن عَودِهِ ..

فقد يجمع الله الشَّتيتين بعدما 
يظنَّان كلَّ الظَّنِّ أن لا تلاقيا ..

بدائع الفوائد ٣/ ٧٤٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال قتادة - رحمه الله:

✍ «إياكم والتكلف والتنطع والغلو والإعجاب بالنفس تواضعوا لله لعل الله يرفعكم».

 السير للذهبي (٢٧٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله:

"وليحذر العاقل إطلاق البصر؛ فإن العين ترى غير المقدور عليه، على غير ما هو عليه ".

الفروع 8 / 181

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*اختلف العلماء في تحديد وقت أذكار المساء:*
 فمنهم من قال: 
إنه ما بين العصر والمغرب.
ومنهم من قال: 
إنه من زوال الشمس ( وهو بداية وقت الظهر ) إلى غروب الشمس، وفي أول الليل.
ومنهم من قال: 
هو من زوال الشمس إلى منتصف الليل.

وإلى القول الأول ذهب ابن القيم رحمه الله، وقال كما في "الوابل الصيب" ص 127: " الفصل الأول في ذكر طرفي النهار، وهما ما بين الصبح وطلوع الشمس، وما بين العصر والغروب، قال سبحانه وتعالى: ( يا أيها الذين امنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا ) والأصيل: قال الجوهري: هو الوقت بعد العصر إلى المغرب، وجمعه أُصل وآصال وآصائل ... 
وقال تعالى: ( وسبح بحمد ربك بالعشي والإبكار ) فالإبكار: أول النهار، والعشي: آخره.
وقال تعالى: ( فسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب ) وهذا تفسير ما جاء في الأحاديث مَنْ قال كذا وكذا حين يصبح وحين يمسي، أن المراد به قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها، وأن محل هذه الأذكار بعد الصبح وبعد العصر " انتهى.

وإلى القول الثاني ذهب بعض أهل العلم، وبه أفتت اللجنة الدائمة، حيث سئلت: هل أذكار المساء تكون بعد صلاة العصر أو بعد غروب الشمس؟ 
أي بعد صلاة المغرب.

فأجابت: " أذكار المساء تبتدئ من زوال الشمس إلى غروبها، وفي أول الليل. 
وأذكار الصباح تبتدئ من طلوع الفجر إلى زوال الشمس، قال الله تعالى: ( وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا ) 
وقال سبحانه: ( وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ ) والآصال جمع أصيل، وهو ما بين العصر والمغرب. 
وقال سبحانه: ( فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَعَشِيًّا وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ ) " انتهى . "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (24/178).

وإلى القول الثالث ذهب السيوطي رحمه الله، كما نقله عنه ابن علان في "الفتوحات الربانية على الأذكار النواوية" (3/73).

وبهذا يتبين أيضا الخلاف في وقت أذكار الصبح هل هو فيما بين طلوع الفجر إلى شروق الشمس، أم إلى زوالها؟

وثمة أقوال أخر في المسألة، لكن اقتصرنا على المشهور منها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الجنيد:* أُعطي أهل بغداد الشطح والعبارة،واهل خُراسان القلب والسخاء، وأهل البصرة الزهد والقناعة،واهل الشام الحلم والسلامة، وأهل الحجاز الصبر والإنابة.

*سير اعلام النبلاء.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"صاحب الروض الأُنُف، خثعميٌّ أندلسي من أهل مالقة.

قلتُ: للعرب بصمة في كل ميدان، ولهم دمٌ في كلّ صقعٍ.


 الديباج المذهّب لابن فرحون.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أخلاق الكبار: 
يروى عن بعض *الصالحين أنه أراد طلاق امرأة فقيل له: ما الذي يريبك منها؟ فقال: العاقل لا يهتك ستر امرأته. فلما طلقها قيل له: لم طلقتها؟ فقال: ما لي ولامرأةِ غيري. (شرح سنن أبي داود) لابن رسلان (9/484).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل ابن عرفة في تفسيره عن ابن هشام الخضراوي في شرحه على مقصورة ابن دُريد: «يُستدلُّ بكلام الحَجَّاج في اللسان لا في الأديان».


منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نقل ابن عرفة في تفسيره عن ابن هشام الخضراوي في شرحه على مقصورة ابن دُريد: «يُستدلُّ بكلام الحَجَّاج في اللسان لا في الأديان».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قول ابن تيمية "مجموع الفتاوى" (15/379) :

" وكما يتناول غض البصر عن عورة الغير وما أشبهها من النظر إلى المحرمات ، فإنه يتناول الغض عن بيوت الناس ، فبيت الرجل يستر بدنه كما تستره ثيابه ، وقد ذكر سبحانه غض البصر وحفظ الفرج بعد آية الاستئذان ، وذلك أن البيوت سترة كالثياب التى على البدن " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله "مجموع الفتاوى" (15/414) :

" والله سبحانه قد أمر فى كتابه بغض البصر وهو نوعان : غض البصر عن العورة . وغضه عن محل الشهوة .

فالأول كغض الرجل بصره عن عورة غيره .

وأما النوع الثاني من النظر كالنظر إلى الزينة الباطنة من المرأة الأجنبية ، فهذا أشد من الأول ، كما أن الخمر أشد من الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ، وعلى صاحبها الحد ... لأن هذه المحرمات لا تشتهيها النفوس كما تشتهى الخمر " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي رحمه الله 
*فلعنة الله على إبليس - عليه لعنة الله - على التعيين جائزة ، وكذلك سائر الكفرة الموتى كفرعون وهامان وأبي جهل*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أول من أدخــــل السحـــر للمسلمين هـــم (الصوفيــة)

مقدمة إبن خلدون صــ930

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سفيان: كل ما في القرآن { وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ } ، فقد أخبره، وكل شيء قال: { وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ } لم يخبره به.

ابن كثير،سورة الطارق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شؤمُ الذنوب!.

سُئل الإمام سفيان بن عيينة عن غمِّ لا يُعرف سببه ؟! فقال: هو ذنبٌ هممتَ به في سرِّك ولم تفعله؛ فجزيتَ همًّا به .
علَّق شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية على جوابِ سفيانَ فقال: فالذنوب لها عقوبات، السرُّ بالسرِّ، والعلانيةُ بالعلانية .

مجموع الفتاوى (١١١/١٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كتبنا الله واياكم من السعداء 

قال الحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

تعرضوا لنفحات ربكم ،

 ومن أعظم نفحاته مصادفة ساعة إجابة 

يسأل العبد فيها الجنة والنجاة من النار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله:

✍ «أَصْلُ كُلِّ عَدَاوَةٍ الصَّنِيعَةُ إِلَى الْأَنْذَالِ».

 العزلة للخطابي (٨٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏سُئِلَ الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله: لِمَ لا تقرأ من غير كتاب؟ قال: " أخاف العجب ".
  سير أعلام النبلاء ٢١/٤٤٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله: 

✍ «أمَا علمتُــم أن حـاجةَ النَّاسِ إليكُــم 
نعمةٌ مِن اللَّـهِ عليكُم».

 شعب الإيمان (١٠ /١١٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الألبـانـي رحمه الله
 إذا ڪبرت تڪبيرة الإحرام فضع يديڪ علـى الصـدر فـورا  و لا ترسلهمـا ثم تضعهمـا.
متفرقات (200).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏"اعلم أن محركات القلوب إلى الله عز وجل ثلاثة: المحبة والخوف والرجاء. وأقواها المحبة وهي مقصودة تراد لذاتها لأنها تراد في الدنيا والآخرة بخلاف الخوف فإنه يزول في الآخرة قال الله تعالى: (ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون)".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ١صـ٩٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن سعدي -رحمه الله تعالى- :

"أذية الناس لك لا تضرك بل تضرهم! ، إلا إن أشغلت نفسك في الاهتمام بها ، فعند ذلك تضرك كما ضرتهم ، فإن أنت لم تضع لها بالاً لم تضرك شيئًا " انتهى كلامه النافع رحمه الله

[الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة صـ(٣٠)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‎#الأوراد_الشرع  ة:

قال الإمام ‎#ابن_باز -رحمه الله تعالى:

"الأوراد الشرعية يحصل بها الأمن والطمأنينة وراحة النفوس والسلامة من مكائد الشيطان."

 مجموع الفتاوى لابن باز (٣-٤٥٣).
#ابن_باز

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ‏قال الإمام سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله⬅️ -:

*《 البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية ؛ لأن المعصية قد يُتاب منها والبدعة لا يُتاب منها 》.*

|[الرد على الإخنائي لابن تيمية - رحمه الله (ص٣٨٩)]|ق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن الأعمش قال:

حدثنا رجل كان يكلم الجن، 
قالوا: ليس علينا أشد ممن يتبع السنة، وأما أصحاب الأهواء فإنا نلعب بهم لعبا

- تلبيس إبليس ص 41

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله :
«يجب ان تحرص على نشر العلم بكل نشاط وقوة والا يكون أهل الباطل أنشط في باطلهم وان تحرص على نفع المسلمين في دينهم ودنياهم». 
مجموع الفتاوى (67/6)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️ قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:

*⛔ "لا يجوز زيادة "الرحمن الرحيم"  في التسمية على الأكل لأن ذلك زيادة عن النص".*

 [السلسلة الصحيحة (٦٨١/١)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله - : 

‏« إن هذه الفتنة إذا أقبلت عرفها كل عالم ، وإذا أدبرت عرفها كل جاهل » .

‏[ الطبقات لابن سعد ١٦٦/٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الذي ينبغي للناس: أن يعتادوا اتباع*السلف*على ما كانوا عليه على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنهم خير القرون وخير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يعدل أحد عن هدي خير الورى وهدي خير القرون إلى ما هو دونه.

مجموع الفتاوى | لابن تيمية ٣٧٥/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ يحيى بن معاذ رحمه الله :

 ليكن حظُ المؤمنِ منك ثلاثًا:
إن لم تنفعهُ فلا تضره، وإن لم تفرحهُ فلا تغمه، وإن لم تمدحهُ فلا تذمه.

•~•~•~•~•~•~•~ 

[تنبيه الغافلين: 1/178]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏• - قال العلامة ابن عثيمين
• - عليه ﺭﺣمات رب العالمين - :

• - إذا كان القلب لا يخشع عند ذكر الله أو في الصلاة فهذا دليلٌ على أن القلب فيه مرض فعلى الإنسان أن يعالج هذا المرض بكثرة الإنابة إلى الله عز وجل ودعائه سبحانه وتعالى وصدق النية في طلب الوصول إلى مرضاته والاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم إذا أراد الشيطان أن يحول بينه وبين عبادته وإذا رغب إلى الله عز وجل في أن يلين قلبه لذكره وما نزل من الحق ودعا الله عز وجل بصدق وإخلاص فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى قريبٌ مجيب يجيب دعوته ويحصل مطلوبه ومن أكبر الأسباب لاستقامة القلب وسلامته كثرة قراءة القرآن فإنه يلين القلوب ويزيدها ثباتاً خصوصاً إذا قرأه الإنسان بتدبر وقرأه وهو يشعر أنه يقرأ كلام الله عز وجل وقرأه وهو يصدق بأخباره وقرأه وهو يلتزم بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه فإنه يرجى أن يحصل على خيرٍ كثير .

  【فتاوى نور على الدرب           (٢٤) 】
‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄༅❁  ✿❁ ‏༄༅‏༄༅‏༄

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"من جملة الأسباب الموجبة لاطباق الحمى على الأسد، *اقتصاره على أنثى واحدة يقل نزوه، فتحتقن الحرارة في بدنه، فيبثها القلب إلى سائر نواحيه.* 
 وهذه حقيقة الحمى.
وقد بينا في أول الكتاب: أن منافع النكاح تخفيف البدن وتنشيطه."
الطوفي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● ‏قال العلامة السعدي -رحمه الله- :

*على الناس أن يغضّوا عن مساوئ الملوك ، ولا يشتغلوا بسبّهم ، بل يسألون اللهَ لهم التوفيق ، فإنّ سب الملوك والأمراء ، فيه شرٌّ كبير وضررٌ عامٌّ وخاص .*

 |[ نور البصائر والألباب ص (٦٦) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*[ البلاء والمحن مع الصبر والإحتساب ]*


*▪قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:*

*{ فلولا أنه سبحانه يداوي عباده بأدوية المحن والإبتلاء ،* 

*لطغوا  وبغوا  وعتوا  } .*


[ زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد (١٩٥/٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏عن الأوزاعي -رحمه الله- قال:

«يأتي على الناس زمان أقل شيء في ذلك الزمان أخ مؤنس، أو درهم من حلال، أو عمل في سنة».

 الزهد للإمام أحمد ٩٦٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله :

" [صفوة التفاسير] اسم فيه تغرير وتلبيس، فأنى له الصفاء وهو مبني على الخلط بين التبر والتبن، إذ مزج بين تفسيري ابن جرير وابن كثير السلفيين، وتفسير الزمخشري المعتزلي، والرضي الرافضي، والطبرسي الرافضي، والرازي الأشعري، والصاوي الأشعري القبوري المتعصب، وغيرهم، ولا سيما وهذا المزج على يد من لا يعرف الصنعة ولا يتقنها كهذا الذي تسور هذا الصرح بلا سلم، وإلا فإن أهل العلم يستفيدون من المفسرين المتميزين بما لا يخرج عن الجادة: مسلك السلف، وضوابط التفسير، وسنن لسان العرب ".

[ " الردود " (ص 311) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
.
طلبُ الحلال ، والنفقة على العيال ؛
.
بابٌ عظيم لا يعدِلُه شيﺀٌ مِن أعمال البرِّ .
.
  الإيمان الأوسط : (٦٠٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" فكما أن الغيث يحيي البلد الميت ؛ فكذا علوم الدين تحيي القلب الميت "…
فتح الباري( ١٧٧/١)  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#علاج_النسيان 

✍يقول علي بن خشرم رحمـهُ اللهُ تعالـى : 
(( رأيت وكيع بن الجراح ولم يكن بيده كتاب ، وكان يحفظ ﻣﺎﻻﻧﺤﻔﻆ !!، 
فعجبت من ذلك فسألته وقلت ؛ ﻳﺎﻭﻛﻴﻊ ﻻﺗﺤﻤﻞ كتاباً ! ولا تكتب سواداً في بياض ! وتحفظ أكثر مما نحفظ ؟!، 
فقال وكيع وقد أسرَّ في أُذُني ؛ ياعلي إن دللتك على دواء النسيان أتعمل به ؟ 
قلتُ إي والله ، قال #ترك_المعاصي ، فوالله مارأيت أنفع للحفظ من ترك المعاصي )). 

[ سير أعلام النبلاء(6/384)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى 

لا يجوز لأي مسلم ذكرا كان أم أنثى جمع الصور للذكرى أعني صور ذوات الأرواح من بني آدم وغيرهم بل يجب إتلافها؛ لما ثبت عن النبي ﷺ  أنه قال لعلي رضي الله عنه: ((لا تدع صورة إلا طمستها ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته)).

مجموع الفتاوى ج٤ ص ٢٢٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فلتتذكر المرأة بجسمها ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﺳﻨﻬﺎ انها في يوم ستورد إلى حفرة ويهال عليها التراب!!!

قال الشّيخ ﻋﺒـﺪُ ﺍﻟﺮﺯﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭ حفظه الله: 

*'" ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ إﻥ ﻋﺎﺷﺖ ﻣﻊ آﺩﺍﺏ ﺍﻻ*ﺳﻼ*ﻡ ﻋﺎﺷﺖ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﻓﺎﺿﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻌﻬﺎ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻣﺎﺀ ﻭﻋﻴﺶ ﺍلأﻓﺎﺿﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻼ*ﺀ ..*

*ﻭإﻥ فتنت ﻭﻣﻀﺖ ﻣﻊ ﺩﻋﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﻭﺩﻋﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ ﻫﻠﻜﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻟﻬﻼ*ﻙ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ..*

ﻭﻟﺘﺘﺬﻛﺮ أﻧﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻣًـﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷ*ﻳﺎﻡ ﺳﺘﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ، ﻭﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﺠﺴﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﺳﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﻭﺗﺰﻳﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﻓﺘﻨﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺳﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ 

 *تُدرج ﻓﻲ ﺣﻔﺮﺓ ،*
*ﻭيُهال ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺏ ،*
 *ﻭتأﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺪﺍﻥ ،*
 *ﻭﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺭﻭﻧﻘﻬﺎ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ ،*
 *ﻭﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮﺓ ﺭﻫﻴﻨﺔ أﻋﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ، ﻭﻗــﻴﺪ ﻣﺎﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎة.*

*ﻓﻘﺪ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻗﺒﻠﻬﺎ ﻧﺴﺎﺀ ﻋﻤﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻮﺭ ﺛﻢ ﺳﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻮﺭ!  ﻓﻠﺘﺘﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﺔ ﻭلتعد ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ عدّﺗﻪ ".*

 *[ﻣﻮﻋﻈــﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺴـﺎﺀ (ص39)].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏{ ما ودعك ربك و ما قلى }

فالتوديع : الترك
و القلى : البغض

فما تركه منذ اعتنى به و أكرمه

و لا أبغضه منذ أحبه

✒️ الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 
 بدائع التفسير ٣٢٧/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أول من ولي إمرة دمشق من هذه الأمة: سعيد بن زيد. 

وله أحاديث يسيرة، في الصحيحين منها حديثان، وانفرد البخاري بحديث ثالث آخر. 

سير الأعلام (١٢٥/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة الفوزان - حفظه الله:

إذا أرشـــــدت غيـــــرك إلى الخير وحذَّرته من الشَّرّ ،

فقد تصدقت عليه صدقةً عظيمةً ،

لأنَّ الله قد ينفعه بها أكثر ممَّا ينفعه المــال.

 كتاب المنحة الربانية في شرح الأربعين النَّووية [٢٢٢ ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﺍﻟشيخ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯﺍﻥ حفظه الله :

ﻣﻦ ﻣـﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺠﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻲ ﻭﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً ﺍﻟﻌــﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻀــﺮﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳُﺴـﺄﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻣﺔ .

ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻷﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺹ١٩.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :*

*《الإنسان مجبول على الاقتداء بصاحبه وجليسه ؛ والأرواح جنود مجندة يقود بعضها بعضاً إلى الخير أو إلى ضده .》*

*  بهجة قلوب الأبرار (٢٠٠)*

----------


## السعيد شويل

> قال ﺍﻟشيخ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯﺍﻥ حفظه الله :
> 
> ﻣﻦ ﻣـﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺠﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻲ ﻭﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً ﺍﻟﻌــﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻀــﺮﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳُﺴـﺄﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻣﺔ .
> 
> ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻷﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺹ١٩.


........
بارك الله فيكم أخى حسن .. فالعلم فرض عين لكل من أتاح الله له أسبابه ..

----------


## السعيد شويل

> قال ﺍﻟشيخ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯﺍﻥ حفظه الله :
> 
> ﻣﻦ ﻣـﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺠﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻲ ﻭﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً ﺍﻟﻌــﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻀــﺮﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳُﺴـﺄﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻣﺔ .
> 
> ﺷﺮﺡ ﺍﻷﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺹ١٩.


........
بارك الله فيكم أخى حسن .. فالعلم فرض عين لكل من أتاح الله له أسبابه ..
.........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله وبارك فيك ورفع الله قدركم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام محمد بن شهاب الزُّهري: "استكثروا منْ شيءٍ لا تَمسُّهُ النَّارُ، 
‏قيل: ماهو ؟
‏قال: المعروف".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الطُّرطُوشيُّ رحمه الله:

"قيل لابن أبي مليكة: إنَّ زيادًا النّميريّ يقول:
إنَّ أجر ليلة نصف شعبان كأجر ليلة القدر، فقال: *لو سمعته وبيدي عصًا لضربته،*
قال: وكان زياد صادقاً".
 الحوادث والبدع (صـ 130).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ #العلامة_صالح_ال  وزان 

حفظه الله ورعاه 

《فالذي يتبع هواه لا يمكن أن تقنعه أبدا ، لأنه لا يريد الحق ، 
ولو تناطحت الجبال بين يديه لا يقبل !!!》

[ إتحاف الأفاضل (61) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿ يُحِبُّهُمْ.وَي  حِبُّونَه.ttُ ﴾
‏
 *قال_ابن_القيم  - رحمه الله - :* 

" لَيْسَ العجيب من قَوْله يحبونه
إِنَّمَا الْعجب من قَوْله يُحِبهُمْ . 

لَيْسَ الْعجب
من فَقيرٍ مِسْكينٍ يُحب مُحسناً إِلَيْهِ ،

إِنَّمَا الْعجب
من محسنٍ يُحب فَقِيراً مِسْكيناً " .

 [ الفوائد  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -* 

‏فمن أهمل تعليم ولده ما ينفعه وتركه سدى فقد أساء إليه غاية الإساءة وأكثر الأولاد إنما جاء فسادهم من قبل الآباء وإهمالهم لهم.


 تحفة المولود

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

( فإنّ الذاكر في حِصن الذكر … 

فمتى غفـل ؛ فُتح باب الحصن فولَـجه العدوّ ..
فيعسر عليه ، أو يصعب إخراجه )

- الفوائد  -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يقول الشيخ الإمام الألباني ـ رحمه الله - :

« مجالس المنكر ؛ لا يجوز الجمع فيها بين الإنكار والجلوس معهم ، بل لا بد من الإنكار ثم الإنسحاب من المجلس » .
————-•
[ فتاوى جدة ١٦ ]

----------


## السعيد شويل

> *قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -* 
> ‏فمن أهمل تعليم ولده ما ينفعه وتركه سدى فقد أساء إليه غاية الإساءة وأكثر الأولاد إنما جاء فسادهم من قبل الآباء وإهمالهم لهم.
>   تحفة المولود


*********
تلك من أهم الفوائد وأجدرها بالرعاية أخى حسن .. ولقد قال الله تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ }
وقيل فى الأثر فى تعليم الولد  : " أدبه سبعاً وعلمه سبعاً وصاحبه سبعاً ثم أطلق له الحبل على الغارب " 
........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

إنَّ الْمَعَاصِيَ وَالْفَسَادَ تُوجِبُ الْهَمَّ ، وَالْغَمَّ ، وَالْخَوْفَ ،وَالْحُزْنَ ، وَضِيقَ الصَّدْرِ ، وَأَمْرَاضَ الْقَلْبِ ، حَتَّى إِنَّ أَهْلَهَا إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهَا أَوْطَارَهُمْ ،

 وَسَئِمَتْهَا نَفُوسُهُمُ ارْتَكَبُوهَا ، دَفْعًا لِمَا يَجِدُونَهُ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنَ الضِّيقِ وَالْهَمِّ وَالْغَمِّ كَمَا قَالَ شَيْخُ الْفُسُوقِ، 

وَكَأْسٍ شَرِبْتُ عَلَى لَذَّةٍ ... وَأُخْرَى تَدَاوَيْتُ مِنْهَا بِهَا ، وَإِذَا كَانَ هَذَا تَأْثِيرَ الذُّنُوبِ وَالْآثَامِ فِي الْقُلُوبِ ، فَلَا دَوَاءَ لَهَا إِلَّا التَّوْبَةُ وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ .

 زاد الـمـعـاد : (191/4)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.             خطورة المعصية 

 قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

دافع الخطرة ؛ فإن لم تفعل 
صارت فكرة ؛ 
 فدافع الفكرة ؛ فإن لم تفعل 
 صارت شهوة ؛ 
 فحاربها ؛ فإن لم تفعل
 صارت عزيمة و همة ؛ 
 فإن لم تدافعها صارت فعلا ؛ 
 فإن لم تتداركه بضده صار عادة ، 
 فيصعب عليك اإنتقال عنها .

 الفوائد ص 42

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مدخـل خطيـر للشيطـان
 ينبغـي الحـذر منـه⚠

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
  ✍ من الناس من يخشع في العبادة، لكن إذا انتهى منها رأى نفسه في درجة عالية، وأنه مرتفع، وأنه قد نال درجة ما نالها غيره،⛔ وهذا من الإعجاب بالنفس وبالعمل

✋ فالإنسان ينبغي له إذا أدى العبادة أن يكون كما قال الله تعالى: " وقلوبهم وجلة "، إن نظروا إلى تقصيرهم خافوا، وإن نظروا إلى فضل الله تعالى طمعوا.
▪تفسير سورة الأحزاب / ص 265)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*

*فلما لم يتحركوا بالحسنات حُركوا بالسيئات عدلا من الله كما قيل :*
*نفسك إن لم تشغلها بالحق شغلتك بالباطل.*

*الفتاوى ٢٢٣/٨*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*

*فلما لم يتحركوا بالحسنات حُركوا بالسيئات عدلا من الله كما قيل :*
*نفسك إن لم تشغلها بالحق شغلتك بالباطل.*

*الفتاوى ٢٢٣/٨*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️️فائـــــدة: 

لا يقال الثقة بالنفس:

قال الشيخ #عبد_الرزاق_البد

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ #كيـف_يستـقيـم_ا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة تقشعر لها الأبدان :

✍ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
" يؤدب الله عبده المؤمن الذي يحبه وهو كريم عنده بأدنى زلة أو هفوة ، فلا يزال مستيقظا حذرا .
وأما من سقط من عينه وهان عليه فإنه يخلي بينه وبين معاصيه ، وكلما أحدث ذنبا أحدث له نعمة ، والمغرور يظن أن ذلك من كرامته عليه ولا يعلم أن ذلك عين الإهانة ، وأنه يريد به العذاب الشديد ، والعقوبة التي لا عاقبة معها " .

 [ زاد المعاد ٥٠٦/٣ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✒️ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 " الصـلاةُ : مجلبةٌ للرزق ، حافظةٌ للصحة ، دافعةٌ للأذى ، مطردةٌ للأدواء ، مقويةٌ للقلب ، مبيضةٌ للوجه ، مفرحةٌ للنفس ، مذهبةٌ للكسل  "

 زاد المعاد : (٤ /٣٠٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال سليمان التيمي:
( لو أخذت برخصة كلّ عالم، أو زلّة كلّ عالم، اجتمع فيك الشرّ كلّه ).
قال ابن عبد البرّ:
( هذا إجماع لا أعلم فيه خلافاً ).

جامع بيان العلم وفضله (٢/ ٩٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*تحصّنوا بالأذكار ...* 

• قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله:

 الأوراد الشرعية من الأذكار والدعوات الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فالأفضل أن يؤتى بها في طرفي النهار بعد صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر 

 وذلك أفضل من قراءة القرآن ، لانها عبادة مؤقتة تفوت بفوات وقتها اما قراءة القرآن فوقتها واسع". 

 مجموع الفتاوي (8/ 312)

• قال الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله:
                                                         ⁦
 الأوراد الشرعية حصن منيع، أشد من سد يأجوج ومأجوج لكن مع الأسف أن كثيرًا من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا".

 [تفسير جزء عم : (٣٥٥)]

• قال النووي رحمه الله:

 ﻓﻤﻦ ﻭُﻓِّﻖَ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ بكل أذكار الصباح والمساء ﻓﻬﻲ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﻭﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻃﻮﺑﻰ ﻟﻪ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻋﺠﺰ ﻋﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ، ﻓﻠﻴﻘﺘﺼﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﺼﺮاﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎء ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺫكراً واحداً

 [الأذكار (ص٧٦ )|]


• قال الحافظ ابن الصلاح رحمه الله:

 من حافظ على أذكار الصباح والمساء وأذكار بعد الصلوات وأذكار النوم عُدّ من الذاكرين الله كثيراً".

 [الأذكـار للنووي (ص10)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم في تقدمة الجرح والتعديل، في باب ما ذكر من تعظيم العلماء المتقدمين لأحمد ابن حنبل رحمه الله* :

*نا صالح بن أحمد بن حنبل، حدثني أبي، قال: حضرت عند إبراهيم بن أبي الليث، وحضر علي بن المديني، وعباس العنبري، وجماعة كثيرة، فنودي بصلاة الظهر، فقال علي بن المديني: نخرج إلى المسجد أو نصلي ههنا؟ فقال أحمد: نحن جماعة نصلي ههنا، فصلوا*.
*قال أبو محمد: رجوع الجماعة الذين حضروا إلى قول أحمد في ترك الخروج إلى المسجد، وجمع الصلاة هناك من جلالة أحمد، وموقع كلامه عندهم*.

*تقدمة الجرح التعديل ص ( ٢٩٨ - ٢٩٩)*


كان الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله  إذا كان عنده درس  في بيته  يصلي بهم  جماعة في البيت وجعل ذلك  عذرا في عدم وجوب الجماعة في المسجد واحتج بفعل الامام أحمد هذا
كما في سلسلة الهدى والنور

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال الفضيل بن عياض - رحمه الله :

إياك أن تدل الناس على الله ثم تفقد أنت الطريق، واستعذ بالله دائماً أن تكون جسرا يعبر عليه إلى الجنة، ثم يرمي في النار .

- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٢٩١/٦) -✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ‎#القرطبي رحمه الله:

كان ﷺ يقول: (اللهم يا مثبّت القلوب ثبّت قلوبنا على طاعتك).

فإذا كان النبي ﷺ يقوله مع عظيم قدره وجلال منصبه، فنحن أولى بذلك اقتداء به ﷺ.

تفسير القرطبي 131/1

‎#الدعاء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"ومن حَمَل الناسَ على المَحامِل الطيِّبة، وأَحْسَنَ الظنَّ بهم؛ سلمَت نيَّتُه، وانشرح صدرُه، وعُوفيَ قلبه، وحفظه الله من السُّوء والمكاره".
مدارج السالكين 2 / 511.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله :

‏ليس شيء أقطع لظهر إبليس من قول : لا إله إلا الله .

‏- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٢٦٠/٧) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* كما تكونوا يولى عليكم..*

*قال الطرطوشي المالكي رحمه الله :*

*(لم أزل أسمع الناس يقولون: أعمالكم عمالكم، كما تكونوا يولى عليكم إلى أن ظفرت بهذا المعنى في القرآن ؛ قال الله تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضاً}*

*وكان يقال: ما أنكرتَ من زمانك فإنما أفسده عليك عملك)*

*المصدر*
*سراج الملوك(ص ١١٦)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن رجب في فتح الباري(٣٩٧/٧)ط/ الغرباء: *قد تبين بهذا أنّ معنى التكبير- الذي كان في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقب الصلاة المكتوبة- هو ثلاث تكبيرات متوالية*.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة جليلة القدر: 

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" *إن الصلاة قوت القلوب، كما أن الغذاء قوت الجسد*. 
*فإذا كان الجسد لا يتغذى باليسير من الأكل، فالقلب لا يقتات بالنقر في الصلاة؛ بل لا بد من صلاة تامة تُقِيت القلوب*". 


[ مجموع الفتاوى ٢٢/ ٥٣٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*حذر المصلح من تخذيل الشيطان وتخويفه* 

قال ﷺ : (لا يمنعن رجلاً هيبة الناس أن يقول بحق إذا علمه) ، 

قال الإمام #ابن_النحاس رحمه الله :

وهذا الحديث فيه: 
• الحض على الإقدام والشجاعة في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 
• وأن يعلم الإنسان يقيناً أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر لن يُقدم أجلاً أخره الله ، ولن يمنع رزقاً قدره الله 
• فلا يلتفت إلى ما يلقيه الشيطان من تخذيله ، 
• فإن الضرر وإن قلّ والنفع وإن جلّ مقدران 
• إذ لا يزيدان فتيلاً ولا ينقصان فتيلاً " . 

تنبيه الغافلين ص ١٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍من منتقي الفوائد 

️‏قال سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله:
*✍ «عليك بكثــرة المعــروف يؤنســك الله في قبرك واجتنب المحارم كلها تجِد حلاوة الايمان».*
 [حلية الاولياء (٧ - ٨٢)].

️لا يكن حبك كلفاًولا يكن بغضك تلفاً:
» ‏عن*زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه قال : قال لي*عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :
*✍ يا*أسلم*لا يكن حبك كلفاًولا يكن بغضك تلفاً قلت: وكيف ذلك:*
*قال: إذا أحببت فلا تكلف كمايكلــف الصـبي بالشيء يحبه وإذا أبغضت فلا تبغض بغضا تحب أن يتلف صاحبك ويهلك.*
 مصنف عبدالرزاق (١٨١/١١).

️قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
*✍ من أساء اليك ثم جاء ليعتذر فإن التواضع يوجب عليك قبول معذرته وتكِلّ سريرتهُ إلى الله تعالى.*
 [تهذيب المدارج (٢\٦٨٧)].

️قال ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله :
*إنّ إطالة الدعاء تدل على محبة الداعي ؛ لأن الإِنسان إذا أحب شيئاً أحب طول مناجاته*
*فأنت متصل بالله في الدعاء ،فتطويلك الدعاء وبسطك له دليل على محبتك لمناجاة الله عز وجل*
 الشرح الممتع

️قال ‎عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه:
*✍ إن لهذه القلوب إقبالاً وإدباراً فإذا أقبلت فخذوها بالنوافل، وإن أدبرت فألزموها الفرائض.*
 مدارج السالكين (١٢٢/٣).

️قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله - :
*✍ أيها العبد : حاسب نفسك في خلوتك وتفكر في انقراض مدتك واعمل في زمان فراغك لوقت شدتك.*
 |[ مواعظ ابن الجوزي (٨٣) ]|.

️  ️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*هااااام جدااااااً*



*قال #ابن_الجوزي رحمه الله:*

*أعلم أن الباب الأعظم الذي يدخل*
*منه إبليس على الناس هو الجهل.*

*تلبيس إبليس[121].*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بـركة القـرآن خـاصـة وعـامـة

قـال الإمـام ابن عثـيمين رحـمه الله: 

 من بركة القرآن الأثر المترتب على تلاوته سواء كان عاما أم خاصا فالخاص ما يحصل للإنسان بتلاوة القرآن من انشراح الصدر ونور القلب وطمأنينته 

 وأما العام فإن الله فتح بهذا القرآن مشارق الأرض ومغاربها فإن المسلمين لما كانوا متمسكين بهذا الكتاب سادوا العالم كله.

تفـسير سـورة" صـ (١٤١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال الشيخ المحدث محمد علي آدم الإتيوبي - رحمه الله - :

"فيا أيها العَاقل اللبِيب لا تكن أسيرَ التقليد ، فإنّه حُجة البَليد ، ومَلجأ العَنيد ، بل كُن مع الحَقِ ودُر مَعه حيثما دار ، تَنجُ من مَخازي دَار البَوار، أعاذنا الله منها الرحيم الغفار" .

[البحر المحيط الثجاج : ( ١ / ٤١٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

⬅️‏ ‏المعاصي والفساد : تُوجب الهمّ ، والغمّ ، والخوف ، والحزن ، وضيق الصدر ، وأمراض القلب 

 ولا دواء لها إلا : الاستغفار ، والتوبة .
‏
 زاد المعـاد (٤/١٩١ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من أجلّ ما يمنع عن المعاصي* .. 


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

‏" فإن الإنسان إذا قرأ القرآن و تدبره
 و تأمل آياته ⬅️ كان ذلك من أقوى الأسباب المانعة له من المعاصي أو بعضها "

مجموع الفتاوى (٢٠/١٢٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
إذا وفق الإنسان لامرأة صالحة في دينها وعقلها فهذا خير متاع الدنيا.

 شرح رياض  الصالحين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.             ✍ قال الشيخ العلامة 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي -رحمه الله تعالى-:

           « رحم الله من أعان على الدين 
                     ولو بشطر كلمة ،

         وإنما الهلاك في ترك ما يقدر عليه 
         العبد من الدعوة إلى هذا الدين » .

            |[ القول السديد (37/1) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻟﺴﻔﻴﺎﻥ : ﺃﻭﺻﻨﻲ ﻗﺎﻝ:اﻋﻤﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﺑﻘﺎﺋﻚ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ، ﻭللآﺧﺮﺓ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﺑﻘﺎﺋﻚ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ.
ﻭ اﻟﺴﻼﻡ.
#حلية_الأولياء 7/56.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :

أن الله هيأ لعبـاده المؤمنين منازل في دار كرامته
 لا تبلغها أعمالهم فقيض لهم
أسباب الابتـلاء والمحن
ليصلوا إليها.


فتح الباري ٣٤٧/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(  ابن قدامة المقدسي ) 

وكان يكثر الصيام، ولا يكاد يسمع بجنازة إلا شهدها ولا مريض إلا عاده، ولا جهاد إلا خرج فيه، ويتلو كل ليلة سبعا مرتلا في الصلاة، وفي النهار سبعا بين الصلاتين، وإذا صلى  الفجر تلا آيات الحرس  ويس والواقعة وتبارك.


سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي - رحمه الله-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله :
( صلاة الفجر لا يصليها إلا مؤمن فالمنافقون لا يشهدون الجماعة ولا يصلون الفجر أبدا )
شرح رياض الصالحين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :

﴿ من #عظَّم صاحب بدعة فقد أعان على
 هدم الإسلام
 ومن #تبسم في وجه مبتدع فقد إستخف بما أنزل الله على محمد ﷺ 
ومن #زوج كريمته من مبتدع فقد قطع رحمها
ومن تبع #جنازة مبتدع لم يزل في سخط الله حتى يرجع ﴾

#المصدر
شرح السنّة للبربهاري ( ص : 139 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏الإخــــــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❍ قال العلامة #ابن_الجوزي - رحمه الله :
 « تَالله ​لَوْ ​قِيلَ ​لأهلِ ​القُبُور ​تَمَـنَّوا لَتمنَّوا 
   يَومًا ​مِن #​رمضان »
 التّبْـصِرة (٢/ ٧٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فوائد غض البصر 

قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله 

من فوائد غض البصر 
تخليص القلب من الم الحسرة 
يورث القلب نورا واشراقا 
يورث صحة الفراسه 
يفتح طرق العلم وابوابه 
يورث القلب سرورا وفرحه 
يخلص القلب من أشر الشهوة 
يسد بابا من أبواب جهنم 
يقوي العقل ويزيده ويثبته

روضة المحبين(ص/97 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏✍ ️قَـال العَلّامة #ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله :

مهما طلبت من الأطباء أن يزول عنك ما في قلبك فلن تجد مثل #القرآن .
 [ شرح الكافية الشافية ١٩/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

┈┅•٭•┈••✦✿

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فالراد على أهل البدع مجاهد حتى كان يحيى بن يحيى يقول: "الذب عن السنة أفضل من الجهاد".
ابن تيمية
‏مجموع الفتاوى جـ٤صـ١٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا فَصاحَة ولا لُغَة إلَّا بالحِرص عَلىٰ القُرآن والحَدِيث وكتُب السَّلف وآدَابهِم.

 الرّافعي.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏لماذا سمّى الله اليهود والنصارى أهل كتاب؟

قال الشيخ/ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

سماهم أهل كتاب لا إكراما لهم، ولكن إقامة للحجة عليهم؛ لأن أهل الكتاب هم الذين يجب عليهم أن يكونوا أول عامل به، كما قال تعالى في أول سورة البقرة: ﴿وَلَا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كافِرٍ بِهِ ﴾. 

[تفسير المائدة]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

والكبر والحسد هما داءان أهلكا الأولين والآخرين ، وهما أعظم الذنوب التي بها عصي الله أولاً ، فإن إبليس استكبر وحسد آدم .

جامع الرسائل [1/233]✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✍️قال ابن القيم :رحمه الله 

الملائكة تدنو من قارئ القرآن وتستمع لقراءته كما في حديث أُسيد بن حُضير لما كان يقرأ ورأى مثل الظُّلة فيها مثل المصابيح فقال النبي ﷺ تلك الملائكة 

[ إغاثة اللهفان ١/٩٢ ].✍️

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏| مكارم الأخلاق |* 

 *✏️‏ قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه اللّٰه تعالى* :

‏« فكم من سعة صدر ، وبساطة وجه ،ولين جانب ، أدخلت في دين اللّٰه ،‏  أفـواجـاً مـن الـنـاس »

‏  * الفتاوى (111/27).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى:
*﴿واجعلنا لِلمُتَّقينَ إماماً﴾.*
[الفرقان: ٧٤].

*❀* قال القصاب الكرجي:
فيها دليل على حُب المَنزلة الرّفيعة، وقد أثنى الله على طالبيها كما ترى.


 قال رسول الله *ﷺ:*
*"خمسُ صلواتٍ افترضهنَّ اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ منْ أحسنَ وضوئهنَّ وصلاهنَّ لوقتهنَّ وأتمَّ ركوعهنَّ وخشوعهنَّ كانَ لهُ على اللهِ عهدٌ أن يغفرَ لهُ، ومنْ لمْ يفعلْ فليسَ لهُ على اللهِ عهدٌ إنْ شاءَ غفرَ لهُ وإنْ شاءَ عذّبَهُ".*
( _صحيح الجامع_).


 قال أبو معاوية الأسود:
*"من كانت الدُّنيا همُّه.. طال غداً غمُّه".*
( _سير أعلام النبلاء ٧٩/٩_).


 قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
*"إنّ الإصرار على المعصية نقص في الدّين وضرر على القلب، وربّما يستهين المرء بالمعصية فتجرهُ إلى معصية أخرى ثُمّ الثّانية إلى معصية ثالثة وهكذا حتى تتراكم عليه المعاصي فيهلك".*
( _الضياء اللامع ج ٢ ص ١٥_).


 *تعلّموا الصّمت كما تعلّمون الكلام؛ فإنَّ الصّمت حِلمٌ عظيم، وكُن إلى أن تسمعَ أحرص منك إلى أن تتكلم، ولا تتكلم في شيء لا يعنيك، ولا تكن مِضحاكًا من غير عُجب، ولا مشَّاءً إلى غير أَرَب.*
( _أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه_).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

اتقِ الله أيها المؤمن وأجمل في الطلب ؛ فإن رزق الله لايُدرك بمعصيته ، وإنما يدرك بطاعته .

 الضياء اللامع (٢٢٠/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*⬛ الأغلوطات ❷ ⬛*

*◾ سؤال العلماء عن المسائل الغير مفيدة ❶◾*

◻ قال الخطابي -رحمه الله-:
*"المعنى أنَّه نهى أن يُعتَرَض العلماء بصِعاب المسائل التي يكثر فيها الغلط، ليُستَزلوا ويستسقط رأيهم فيها، وفيه كراهة التَّعمُّق والتَّكلُّف فيما لا حاجة للإنسان إليه من المسألة، ووجوب التَّوقُّف عمَّا لا علم للمسؤول به،*

وقد روينا عن أبيِّ بن كعب: *أن رجلاً سأله عن مسألة فيها غموض، فقال: "هل كان هذا بعد؟"، قال: لا، قال: "أَمْهلني إلى أن يكون".*
معالم السنن (٥\٢٥٠)

◻ سأل رجل مالك بن أنس عن *رجل شرِب في الصلاة ناسيًا، فقال: "ولِمَ لم يأكل؟"،*
ثمَّ قال: حدَّثنا الزهري، عن علي بن حسين، أنَّ النبي -ﷺ- قال: *((إن من حُسْنِ إسلام المَرْء تركَه ما لا يعنيه))*
اهـ (معالم السنن: 4/ 172).
 ******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****** ******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****** ******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****** ******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ******
◻ قال علي -رضي الله عنه-:
*سلوني*
فقام ابن الكواء فسأل عن أشياء
فقال علي: *ويلك سل تفقها ولا تسل تعنتا*

وفي موضع آخر قال علي -رضي الله عنه- لابن الكواء: *"إنك لَذَهَّابٌ في التِّيه، سل عمَّا ينفعك أو يعنيك"،*
قال: *"إنما نسأل عما لا نعلم"*
جامع بيان العلم رقم: 726

 *سؤال الناس هو عيب ونقص في الرجل وذلة تنافي المروءة إلا في العلم* فإنه عين كماله ومروءته وعزه 
كما قال بعض أهل العلم: *خير خصال الرجل السؤال عن العلم*
*ــــــــــــــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*التقصير في إظهار السُّنة و الهُدىٰ*  ..

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عليه رحمات رب البرية - :

• - ما وقع في هذه الأمة من البدع و الضلال ، كان من أسبابه تقصير من قصر في إظهار السنة و الهدى .

【 درء تعارض العقل والنقل (٣٧٨/٥) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

������قـ✑ــ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال شـيخ الإسـلام ابـن تيـمـية 
           رحــمه الله تـعالـــﮯ : 

*إذا وجد العبد تقصيرا في حق القرابة والأهل والأولاد والجيران والإخوان ، فعليه بالدعاء لهم والاستغفار .*

 【*الفتاوى 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال سهل التستري رحمه الله :

لَيْسَ في خَزائِنِ الله أكبَرُ مِن*التَّوْحِيد .

(حِلية الأولياء - ١٠/١٩٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏في قوله: «كم كان بين الأذان والسحور؟ قال: قدر خمسين آية» قال ابن أبي جمرة فيه إشارة إلى أنَّ*أوقاتهم*كان  ت*مستغرقة بالعبادة.
[  فتح الباري لابن حجر ٢٦٨/٥ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الحسن: «يا أهل السُّنة ترفَّقُوا رحمكم الله، فإنَّكم من أقلِّ الناس».

* أصول الاعتقاد للالكائي صـ٢٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:  

و ما من أحد إلا و له ذنوب يحتاج فيها إلى مغفرة ﷲ لها. 

 مجموع الفتاوى ٢١٧/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كيف نستقبل شهر رمضان* ❓. 

✍. ● قال الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - :

《 لَا أعلَمُ شَيئًا مُعَيَّنًا لِاستِقبَالِ رَمضَان ، 

سِوَى أن يَستَقبِلهُ المُسلِم بالفَرحِ والسُّرُورِ والاغتِبَاطِ وشُكرِ اللهِ أن بَلَّغهُ رَمضَان ،

 ووَفَّقَهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ الأحيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَتَنافَسُونَ فِي صَالِحِ العَمَل 》.

. مُجمَوعُ الفَتَاوَى (١٥/٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى 

التَّقوى ثَلاثُ مراتِب :  
 ️أحَدُهمَا: حِميةُ القلبِ والجَوارِح عَنِ الآثامِ والمُحرماتِ.
 ️الثَّانيةُ: حِميتُها عَنِ المكرُوهاتِ.
 ️الثَّالِثة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى :- 

و المشروع للمسلم إذا سمع الفائدة أن يبلغها غيره، وهكذا المسلمة تبلغ غيرها ما سمعت من العلم لقول النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم-: « بلغوا عني ولو آية »، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خطب الناس يقول: « ليبلغ الشاهد الغائب فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع ».

 |[ مجموع الفتاوى (٤/ ٥٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله :

 ( من اليقين أن لا ترضي الناس بسخط الله، و لا تحمد أحدا على رزق الله، و لا تلوم أحدا على ما لم يؤتك الله ؛ فإن رزق الله لا يسوقه حرص حريص و لا يرده كراهة كاره، و إن الله بقسطه و حلمه و عدله جعل الروح و الفرح في اليقين و الرضا، و جعل الهم و الحزن في الشك و السخط ) .

 ((الفوائد)) (ص : 215)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

  فالسعادة مشروطة بشيئين :

  بالإيمان و العمل الصالح ،

  بعلم نافع و عمل صالح ،

  بكلم طيب و عمل صالح ،

  و كلاهما مشروط بأن يكون على :

 موافقة الرسل  .

 الرسالة الصفدية/ ص:502-503

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى:

(والجماع من أعظم نعيم البدن وسرور النفس وانبساطها وهو يحرك الشهوة والدم والبدن أكثر من الأكل.. والجماع هو غاية الشهوات وشهوته أعظم من شهوة الطعام والشراب)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مضار النَّوم في الصباح

قال الإمامُ ابنُ القَيِّم رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ:
ㅤ
ونَومُ الصُّبحَةِ: يَمنَعُ الرِّزقَ؛ لأنَّ ذَلِكَ وَقتٌ تَطلُبُ فِيهِ الخَلِيقَةُ أرزَاقَهَا، وهُوَ وَقتُ قِسمَةِ الأرزَاقِ، فَنَومُهُ حِرمَانٌ إلَّا لِعَارِضٍ أو ضَرُورَةٍ.
وهُوَ مُضِرٌّ جدًّا بالبَدَنِ؛ لإرخَائِهِ البَدَنَ، وإفسَادِهِ للفَضَلاتِ الَّتِي يَنبَغِي تَحلِيلُهَا بالرِّيَاضَةِ، فَيُحدِثُ تَكَسُّرًا وعِيًّا وضَعفًا!
وإن كانَ قَبلَ التَّبَرُّزِ والحَركَةِ والرِّيَاضَةِ وإشغَالِ المَعِدَةِ بشَيءٍ فَذَلِكَ الدَّاءُ العُضَالُ المُوَلِّدُ لأنوَاعٍ مِنَ الأدوَاءِ.

 زاد المعاد (٢٢٢/٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشوكاني في معرض كلامه عما يطالعه طالب العلم : 

ولا يغتر بما يزعمه بعض أهل العلم من أنه يكفي الاطلاع على تفسير آيات الأحكام، كما وقع لكثير من التآليف في تفسير آيات مخصوصة مسميا لها " آيات الأحكام".... فإن القرآن جميعه - حتى قصصه وأمثاله - لا يخلو من فوائد متعلقة بالأحكام الشرعية، ولطائف لا يأتي الحصر عليها لها مدخل في الدين، يعرف هذا من يعرفه، ويجهله من يجهله .

(آداب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله - :*
فما دُفعت شدائد الدنيا بمثل التوحيد، ولذلك كان دعاء الكرب بالتوحيد ، ودعوة ذي النون التي ما دعا بها مكروب إلا فرج الله كربه بالتوحيد ..
*فلا يُلقي في الكرب العظام إلا الشرك ، ولا ينجِّي منها إلا التوحيد* ، فهو مفزع الخليقة وملجؤها وحصنها وغياثها .
" الفوائد " ( ص 53 ) .

✨✨✨✨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❞ لا تسأل الرجل عمّا في قلبه لك ، ولكن انظر ما في قلبك له ، فإن لك في قلبه مثلُ ذلك ❝.

عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه.
[ «#شعب_الإيمان» (٤٩٨/٦) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

إِذَا حدَّثْتُمْ النَّاسَ عَنۡ العِبَادَات فعَلِّمُوهُمْ #النِّیَّة قبل كلّ شيء ، فهي رأسُ المال ، و بِهَا تُنَالُ رفيع الأحوال
● قال الحافظ ابن كثير:
«‏تَعَلَّموا النِيَّة ، فإنَّها أَبۡلَغُ مِنَ العَمل»
[حلية الأولياء(70/3)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✦✦

‏سئل سفيان الثوري رحمه الله عن قوله تعالى : (وخلق الإنسان ضعيفاً )

ماضعفه ؟ 

قال : "" ﺍﻟـﻤﺮﺃﺓ تمر بالرجل فلا يملك نفسه عن النظر إليها وهو لاينتفع بها ، فأي شئ  أضعف من هذا "


حلية الأولياء ٦٨/٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة عبدالرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله :

" من علامات إخلاص طالب العلم، أن يكون صموتا متذللا لربه، متواضعا لعبادته متورعا متأدبا، لا يبالى ظهر الحق على لسانه أو لسان غيره، لا ينتصر ولا يفخر ولا يحقد ولا يحسد ولا يميل به الهوى، ولا يركن إلى زينة الدنيا " 

الدرر السنية ( 4/349 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الحافظ ابن رجب  - رحمه الله* :

من نزل به الشيب فهو بمنزلة الحامل التي تمت شهور حملها فما تنتظر إلا الولادة ، كذلك صاحب الشيب لا ينتظر إلا الموت ، فقبيح منه الإصرار على الذنب .

لطائف المعارف (٣٤٦/١)

*علق الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن محي الدين حفظه الله* : 
الله اكبر نعم يا شباب اغتنموا شبابكم قبل الهرم ربوا انفسكم على الطاعة واجتناب الذنوب والمعاصى لله حتى يحفظكم الله ، من حفظ الله حفظه الله ، نعم من نزل به الشيب جاءه النذير كما قال جل وعلا ( وجائكم النذير ) وفسر النذير هو الشيب نذير للرحيل ( ما زال يلهج بالرحيل وذكره ::: حتى اناخ ببابه الجمال ،،، فاصابه متهيأً متشمراً ::: ذا أهبة لم تلهه الآمال ) وفقنا الله واياكم لكل خير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن رجب رحمه الله في ((جامع العلوم والحكم)) (3/ 1017) : ((فلا طريقَ إلى معرفة الله، وإلى الوصول إلى رضوانه، والفوزِ بقربه، ومجاورته في الآخرة إلاَّ بالعلم النَّافع الذي بعثَ الله به رُسُلَه، وأنزل به كتبه)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏من عظيم حق الزوج ! :

قال الإمام المفسر القرطبي رحمه الله :

" أن الله عز وجل لم يأمر في شيء من كتابه بالضرب صراحا إلا هنا وفي الحدود العظام ؛ فساوى معصيتهن لأزواجهن بمعصية الكبائر " .

[ تفسير سورة النساء
( الآيات ٣٤ وما بعدها ) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

نصيحة عالم سلفي رحمه الله 
️« علاجُ الفُتورِ وضَعْفِ التَّديُّن »

﻿الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

السؤال : أريد أن أسألك بخصوص الفتور أسبابه وعلاجه، فالإنسان يشعر بضعف دينه أحياناً؟.

الجواب :
الإنسان لا يمكن أن يكون على وتيرة واحدة، حتى الصحابة قالوا: يا رسول الله! إننا عندك نتعظ ونؤمن، وإذا ذهبنا إلى أهلنا -النساء والأولاد- نسينا، فقال: "ساعة وساعة ".
لا يمكن للإنسان أن يكون على وتيرة واحدة، لكن يحافظ الإنسان على صلاح القلب، وإذا صلح القلب صلح الجسد كله :
◇- يدع الخوض فيما لا يعنيه
◇- يدع النزاع الذي لا فائدة منه.
◇- يدع التحزب الذي فرَّق الأمة.
◇- ويقبل على الله عز وجل.
ولهذا ترى العامي خيراً في عقيدته وإخلاصه من كثير من طلاب العلم، الذين ليس لهم هم إلا الأخذ والرد، والقيل والقال، وماذا تقول يا فلان؟ وماذا تقول في الكتاب الفلاني؟ وفيما كتبه فلان؛ هذا هو الذي يضيع العبد ويسلب قلبه عن الله عز وجل، ولا يجعل له هماً إلا القيل والقال.

←فنصيحتي لكل إنسان : 
أن يكون مقبلاً على الله عز وجل، وأن يدع الناس وخلافاتهم، هذا أحسن شيء.

[لقاء الباب المفتوح (232)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن رجب رحمه الله في ((جامع العلوم والحكم)) (3/ 1151) : ((فجميعُ المعاصي تنشأ من تقديم هوى النفوس على محبة الله ورسوله)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((الفوائد)) (ص: 203) : ((لأخلاق حد متى جاوزته صارت عدوانا، ومتى قصرت عنه كان نقصا ومهانة)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لكرز بن وبرة : من ذا الذي يبغضه البر والفاجر ؟ فقال رحمه الله : *العبد يكون من أهل الآخرة ثم يرجع إلى الدنيا* !


[ موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (5/128) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

هـل يفـتح الجـن البـاب المغلـق ؟

● عـن جَـابِر بْن عَـبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِـيَ اللَّهُ عَـنْهُمَا ، قَـالَ : رَسُـولُ اللَّهِ صَـلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْـهِ وَسَلَّـمَ :
« إِذَا كَـانَ جُـنْحُ اللَّـيْلِ ، أَوْ أَمْسَـيْتُمْ ، فَكُـفُّوا صِبْيَـانَكُمْ ، فَـإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِـينَ تَنْتَـشِرُ حِيـنَئِذٍ ، فَـإِذَا ذَهَبَـتْ سَـاعَةٌ مِـنَ اللَّيْـلِ فَخَلُّوهُـمْ ، وَأَغْـلِقُوا الأَبْـوَابَ ، وَاذْكُـرُوا اسْـمَ اللَّهِ ، فَـإِنَّ الشَّـيْطَانَ لاَ يَفْـتَحُ بَـابًا مُـغْلَقًا »
【 رواه البـخاري【3304】
【   ومـسلم      【2012】

 || فالحـديث نـصّ عـلى أن الشـيطان لا قـدرة لـه عـلى فتـح الباب المـغلق ||.

 قٌـالً اٌلإمّـامّ ابْن عَبـَد الـٌبر -رحْمهّ الله- وأمـا قـوله : « إن الشـيطان لا يفـتح غـلقا ، ولا يحـل وكـاء » 
فـذلك إعـلام منـه ، وإخـبار عـن نـعم الله عـز وجل علـى عبـاده من الإنـس ، إذ لـم يعـط قـوة علـى فتـح بـاب ، 
 ولا حـل وكـاء ، ولا كشـف إنـاء ، وأنـه قـد حـُرِم هـذه الأشـياء .. انتهى 》

【 الإسـتذكار【 26 / 294】


•┈┈•◈◉❒✒❒◉  ◈•┈┈•

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :
" لكن الشياطين إنما تتسلط على من لا يذكر اسم الله ؛ كالذي لا يذكر اسم الله إذا دخل ، فيدخلون معه ، وإن لم يذكر اسم الله إذا أكل ، فإنهم يأكلون معه .
وكذلك إذا ادّخر شيئاً ، ولم يذكر اسم الله عليه ، عرفوا به ، وقد يسرقون بعضه ، كما جرى هذا لكثيرٍ من الناس .
وأما من يذكر اسم الله على طعامه ، وعلى ما يختاره ، فلا سلطان لهم عليه ، لا يعرفون ذلك ، ولا يستطيعون أخذه "

 انتهى من كتابه " النبوات " (2 / 1022) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*✿ ملاحظة الثواب* 
*تخفف المصاب✿*


قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:


• فَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ الْمُبْتَلَى إِذَا قَوِيَتْ مُشَاهَدَتُهُ لِلْمَثُوبَةِ :
سَكَنَ قَلْبُهُ وَاطْمَأَنَّ بِمُشَاهَدَةِ الْعِوَضِ.

• وَإِنَّمَا يَشْتَدُّ بِهِ الْبَلَاءُ : 
إِذَا غَابَ عَنْهُ مُلَاحَظَةُ الثَّوَابِ.

• وَقَدْ تَقْوَى مُلَاحَظَةُ الْعِوَضِ حَتَّى يَسْتَلِذَّ بِالْبَلَاءِ وَيَرَاهُ نِعْمَةً !!

• وَلَا تَسْتَبْعِدْ هَذَا؛
فَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُقَلَاءِ 
إِذَا تَحَقَّقَ نَفْعَ الدَّوَاءِ الْكَرِيهِ، 
فَإِنَّهُ يَكَادُ يَلْتَذُّ بِهِ. 
• وَمُلَاحَظَتُهُ لِنَفْعِهِ: 
تُغَيِّبُهُ عَنْ تَأَلُّمِهِ بِمَذَاقِهِ 
أَوْ تُخَفِّفِهِ عَنْهُ. 

وَالْعَمَلُ الْمُعَوَّلُ عَلَيْهِ: 
إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَى الْبَصَائِرِ.


مدارج السالكين ٢ /٤٨٣

.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#ليس_من_السنة :

❌ ﺃﻛﻞ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻓﺮﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺇﻓﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺋﻢ❌

▪︎ﺳُﺌﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﺜﻴﻤﻴﻦ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟله

ﺳَﻤِﻌْﺖُ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺋﻢ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺇﻓﻄﺎﺭﻩ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﻔﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻓﺮﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮ - ﺃﻱ ﺧﻤﺲ ﺃﻭ ﺳﺒﻊ ﺗﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ - ﻓﻬﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ؟

✍️ﻓﺄﺟﺎﺏ:

✅" ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺑﻞ ﻭﻻ* ﺳُﻨﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﻄﺮ ﺍﻹ*ﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺗﺮ - ﺛﻼ*ﺙ ﺃﻭ ﺧﻤﺲ ﺃﻭ ﺳﺒﻊ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺴﻊ - ﺇﻻ* ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮ، ﻓﻘﺪ ﺛﺒﺖ (ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺁﻟﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻ* ﻳﻐﺪﻭ ﻟﻠﺼﻼ*ﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺄﻛﻞ ﺗﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﻳﺄﻛﻠﻬﻦ ﻭﺗﺮﺍً) ﻭﻣﺎ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻳﺘﻘﺼﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻛﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮ ﻭﺗﺮﺍً. "

《ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻧﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺏ، ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳط  354》

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

« و بلغنا عن بعض السلف قال: القلوب آنية الله في أرضه فأحبها إلى الله تعالى أرقها و أصفاها .

مجموع الفتاوى : ( ٣١٥/٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشمس ابن الجزري:

وروينا عن الحسين بن تميم البزَّار أنه قال: 

صلَّى أبو حاتم [السِّجِسْتاني، ت: 255 هــ] بالبصرة ستين سنة بالتراويح وغيرها، 

فما أخطأ يومًا، 

ولا لحن يومًا، 

ولا أسقط حرفًا، 

ولا وقف إلا على حرف تام".

غاية النهاية في طبقات القرَّاء (1/ 320)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامةُ ابنُ  رجب - رحمه الله - :
" لو قام المذنبون في هذه الأسحار، 
على أقدام الانكسار، ورفعوا قصص الاعتذار مضمونها :

*{يا أيها العزيز مسَّنا وأهلنا الضّرّ وجِئنا ببضاعةٍ مزجاةٍ فأوفِ لنا الكيل وتصدق علينا}*

لبرز لهم التّوقيع عليها:

*{لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين}*

‏أشكو إلى الله كما قد شكى 
أولاد يعقوبَ إلى يوسفِ

قد مسَّني الضُّرُّ وأنت الذي 
تعلم حالي وترى مَوقِفِي

بضاعتي المزجاةُ محتاجةٌ 
إلى سماحٍ مِن كريمٍ وفِي

فقد أتى المسكين مستمطرًا 
جودك فارحم ذلَّه واعطِفِ

فأوف كيلي وتصدّق على 
هذا المُقِلِّ البائسِ الأضعفِ

[لطائف المعارف ٢٠٥]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال أبو روح حاتم بن يوسف رحمه الله :

أتيت باب الفضيل بن عياض فسلمت عليه : فقلت : يا أبا علي ! معي خمسة أحاديث إن تأذن لي فأقرأ عليك ، فقرأت ؛ فإذا هو ستة : فقال لي : 
أف ؛ قم يا بني تعلم الصدق ، ثم اكتب الحديث 

تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ٤٣٠/٤٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال*ابن رجب الحنبلي :

*وأفضل أنواع الصبر (الصيام)،* فإنه يجمع الصبر على الأنواع الثلاثة؛  صبرٌ على طاعة الله عز وجل، وصبرٌ عن معاصي الله ..، وصبرٌ على الأقدار المؤلمة بما قد يحصل للصائم من الجوع والعطش و(الكسل...) 

~/جامع العلوم والحكم 2/649~

✨✨✨✨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فائدة 
سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عن استمناء الصائم سؤال رقم(٢١٩٢) 

ج/ الاستمناء في رمضان وغيره حرام، لا يجوز فعله... 
وعلى من فعله في نهار رمضان وهو صائم أن يتوب إلى الله، وأن يقضي صيام ذلك اليوم الذي فعله،فيه، ولا كفارة لأن الكفارة إنما وردت في الجماع خاصة .
وبالله التوفيق 
عضو عبدالله بن قعود 
عضو عبدالله بن غديان 
نائب رئيس اللجنة 
عبد الرزاق عفيفي 
الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز. 


وسئلت اللجنة أيضا 
سؤال رقم(٤٩٧٦) عن استمناء الصائم. 

ج/ لا يجوز نكاح اليد وهذا يسمى العادة السرية ومن فعل ذلك في يوم من أيام رمضان فهو أشد اثما وأعظم جرما ممن فعله في غير رمضان، وتجب عليه التوبة والاستغفار ويصوم يوما عن اليوم الذي أفطره إذا كان قد نزل منه شيء .. ) 
عضو عبدالله بن قعود 
عضو عبدالله بن غديان
 نائب رئيس اللجنة عبدالرازق عفيفي
 الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن باز

 فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء المجلد الخامس طبع مؤسسة الأميرة العنود تحت إشراف الرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*  قال الإمام بن تيمية رحمه الله :* 
(من يعزم على ترك المعاصي في شهر
رمضـان دون غيره ، فليس هذا بتائب
مطلقـاً ، ولكنـه تـارك للفعـل فـي شـهر
رمضان ، ويثاب اذا كان ذلك الترك لله
وتعظيم شعائر الله، واجتناب محارمه
فـي ذلـك الوقــت ، ولكـنـه ليـس مــن
التائبين الذين يغفر لهم بالتوبة مغفرة
مطلقة ) . *مجموع الفتاوى - ٧٤٤/١٠ .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

دخل طاوس اليماني على هشام بن عبد الملك فقال له : *اتق يوم الأذان* !

قال هشام : وما يوم الأذان ؟
قال : قوله تعالى : *{ فأذن مؤذن بينهم أن لعنةُ اللهِ على الظالمين }*

فصُعق هشام !
فقال طاوس : *هذا ذلُّ الصفة ؛فكيف المعاينة ؟!*


[ الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر (2/124) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

{ وهديناهُ النجدين }


قال أبو أمامة رضي الله عنه : *يا أيها الناسُ هلُمُّوا إلى ربكم ، فإن ما قلَّ وكَفى خيرٌ مما كثُر وألهى* .

*يا أيها الناسُ إنما هما نجْدان : نجدُ خيرٍ ونجدُ شرٍّ  ؛ فما جعَلَ نجدَ الشَّرِّ أحبَّ إليكم من نجدِ الخيرِ ؟!*


    [ الترغيب والترهيب (4/155) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لكرز بن وبرة : من ذا الذي يبغضه البر والفاجر ؟ فقال رحمه الله : *العبد يكون من أهل الآخرة ثم يرجع إلى الدنيا* !


[ موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (5/128) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *إذا خلا القلب من ملاحظة الجنة والنار فَتَرَت عزائمه* !


[ تهذيب مدارج السالكين (٥٠٧/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله : *ليس المقصود أن تقرأ ؛ ولكن المقصود أن تفهم* !


[ مجموع سيرته وأقواله (٥٥٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رسول الله ﷺ : *إِنها ستكونُ فتنةٌ* ؛ فَقَالوا : كيفَ لنا يا رسولَ اللهِ ؟ ! أو كيف نَصنعُ ؟ قال : *تَرجعونَ إلى أمرِكمُ الأول* .
[ السلسلة الصحيحة (٣١٦٥) ]


 قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : *ستجدون أقواما يزعمون أنهم يدعونكم إلى كتاب الله وقد نبذوه وراء ظهورهم ؛ فعليكم بالعلم ؛ وإياكم والتبدع والتنطع والتعمق ؛ وعليكم بالعتيق* .
[ السنة للمروزي (80) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - :                                                                                                                            "وارتياد الإنسان المسجد من أجل حسن القراءة ، واستعانته بحسن قراءة إمامه على القيام لا بأس به ، اللهم إلا إذا خشي من ذلك فتنة ، أو خشي من ذلك إهانة للإمام الذي حوله ، مثل أن يكون هذا الرجل من كبراء القوم ، وانصرافه عن مسجده إلى مسجد آخر يكون فيه شيء من القدح في الإمام ، فهنا قد نقول : إنه ينبغي أن يراعي هذه المفسدة فيتجنبها" انتهى .
والله أعلم .
"مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (14/241، 242) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

س : ما حكم تتبع المساجد طلبا لحسن صوت الإمام لما ينتج عن ذلك من الخشوع وحضور القلب ؟

ج : الأظهر والله أعلم أنه لا حرج في ذلك إذا كان المقصود أن يستعين بذلك على الخشوع في صلاته ، ويرتاح في صلاته ويطمئن قلبه ؛ لأنه ما كل صوت يريح ، فإذاكان قصده من الذهاب إلى صوت فلان أو فلان الرغبة في الخير وكمال الخشوع في صلاته فلا حرج في ذلك ، بل قد يشكر على هذا ويؤجر على حسب نيته ، والإنسان قد يخشع خلف إمام ولا يخشع خلف إمام بسبب الفرق بين القراءتين والصلاتين ، فإذا كان قصد بذهابه إلى المسجد البعيد أن يستمع لقراءته لحسن صوته وليستفيد من ذلك وليخشع في صلاته لا لمجرد الهوى والتجول ، بل لقصدالفائدة والعلم وقصد الخشوع في الصلاة ، فلا حرج في ذلك وقد ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : أعظم الناس أجرا في الصلاة أبعدهم ممشى . رواه البخاري في ( الأذان ) برقم ( 614 ) واللفظ له ، ورواهمسلم في ( المساجد ومواضع الصلاة ) برقم ( 10 ). فأبعدهم ممشى فإذا كانقصده أيضا زيادة الخطوات ، فهذا أيضا مقصد صالح.

الإمام ابن باز

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

بعض طلاب العلم الآن أجفى من الأعراب، لا عنده بشاشة ولا تسليم ولا تواضع، بل بعض الناس كلما ازداد علماً يزداد كبراً والعياذ بالله، والعالم حقاً هو الذي إذا ازداد علماً ازداد تواضعاً .

لقاء الباب المفتوح [٢٣٢]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَذُكِرَ أَنَّ يَهُودِيًّا كَانَتْ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ عِنْدَ هَارُونَ الرَّشِيدِ، فَاخْتَلَفَ إِلَى بَابِهِ سَنَةً، فَلَمْ يَقْضِ حَاجَتَهُ، فَوَقَفَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْبَابِ، فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ هَارُونُ سَعَى حَتَّى وَقَفَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: اتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ! فَنَزَلَ هَارُونُ عَنْ دَابَّتِهِ وَخَرَّ سَاجِدًا، فَلَمَّا رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ أَمَرَ بِحَاجَتِهِ فَقُضِيَتْ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ قِيلَ لَهُ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، نَزَلْتَ عَنْ دَابَّتِكَ لِقَوْلِ يَهُودِيٍّ! قَالَ: لَا، وَلَكِنْ تَذَكَّرْتُ قَوْلَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: "وَإِذا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالْإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهادُ"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

"لا عُدَّةَ لنا اليوم في الفصاحة إلا القرآن، وناهيك به من عدة، ولكن قراءة الناس إياه في الصغر، وإهمال التذكير بمعانيه في المكاتب، والشغل عن درسه في الكِبَر= أرزأ الناسَ فائدة عظيمة يَبلغون بها رتبة مكينة من علم اللسان".


ابن عاشور | أليس الصبح بقريب (ص: ٣٢٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يزال الشعر عاطلًا حتى تزينه الحكمة، ولا تزال الحكمة شاردة حتى يؤويها بيت من الشعر.

أحمد شوقي | أسواق الذهب ص١٣٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفقيه الأندلسي لسان الدين بن الخطیب :

 " العرب لم تفتخر قط بذهب يجمع ، ولا ذخر يرفع ، ولا قصر يبنی ، ولا غرس يجنی ، إنما فخرها عدو يغلب ، وثناء يجلب ، وجزر تنحر ، وحديث يذكر ، وجود على الفاقة ، وسماحة بحسب الطاقة . فلقد ذهب الذهب ، وفني النشب ، وتمزقت الأثواب ، وهلكت الخيل العراب ، وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب ، وبقيت المحاسن تروى وتنقل ، والأعراض تجلى وتصقل .

 [ نفخ الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى 

إذا أردت الانتفاع بالقرآن فاجمع قلبك عند تلاوته و سماعه, و ألق سمعك, و أحضر حضور من يخاطبه به من تكلّم به سبحانه منه إليه, فإنّه خطاب منه لك, على لسان رسوله, قال تعالى:
{إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِمَنْ كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ أَوْ أَلْقَى السَّمْعَ وَ هُوَ شَهِيدٌ}*(قّ:37)

 الفوائد ص 3

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" *وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أِيُّهَ المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون* "النور٣١ 
‏قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله :
《كلامك مكتوب ، وقولك محسوب ، وأنت يا هذا مطلوب ، ولك ذنوبٌ وما تتوب ، وشمس الحياة قد أخذت في الغروب ، *فما أقسى قلبك بين القلوب* .》
« التبصرة (2/237).»

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وفنُّ الفقه أصعَبُ الفنون وأطوَلُها، وهو علم الأئمة المجتهدين، وأغلبُ ما يحتاج إليه العالمون، بحرٌ لُجِّي، لا يَغوص فيه إلا ذكيٌّ أوحَدِي ماهر في أصوله، ولا تحصُلُ البضاعة فيه إلا بسعيٍ بليغ في مُدَّة مديدة بهمَّة عالية ... وأما التبحُّر فيه فهو يكاد يَستغرق العمر، وكاشفُ المشكلات فيه هو أعزُّ من الكبريت الأحمر...*
*والعجَبُ من بعضِ الطلبة أنه يُهمل الاشتغال به؛ زعمًا منه أنه هَيِّن، يتحصَّل بأدنى سعي، فإن كان زعمُه هذا حين لم يطِّلِع عليه أصلا فاعذروه، وإن كان بعد اطَّلاعٍ فاعلموا أن العلوم كلها هَيِّنة على أمثاله.*

[ ساجقلي زاده].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*⬛ العين الحاسدة❸ ⬛*

*◾اسباب الاصابة◾*

◼ قال ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
➊ *غفلتهم عن الله.*
➋ *وضعف توكلهم على الله عز وجل.*
➌ *وقلة استعمالهم للأوراد الشرعية التي بها يتحصنون.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قـال عبد الله بن الديلمي - ﮼رحمه ﮼الله -:
.
" إن أول ذهاب الدين: ترك السُّنة،
يذهب الدين سُنّة سُنّة؛ كما يذهب
الحبل قُوّة قُوّة ".
.
*شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 1/93

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان السَّلَفُ يقُولون :
إحذَر مِنَ النّاسِ صِنفَيْن : صاحِبُ هَوَى قد فَتَنَهُ هَوَاهُ ، وصاحِبُ دُنْيَا أَعمَتْهُ دُنْيَاهُ .
-ابن تيميّة/اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم(١١٩/ ١)-

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

وأعظم المصائب مصيبةُ النار، 
ولا يدفعها إلا محبة الله وحده
 ومتابعة رسوله - صلى الله عليه و سلم .

طريق الهجرتين صـ475

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿وَءَاتَيْنَٰه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*[جدول ابن تيمية اليومي]*

قال تلميذه البزار في الأعلام العلية في ترجمة ابن تيمية:


أما تعبده فإنه قل أن سمع بمثله لأنه كان قد قطع جل وقته وزمانه فيه، حتى أنه لم يجعل لنفسه شاغلة تشغله عن الله تعالى ما يراد له لا من أهل ولا من مال..

وكان في ليله متفرداً عن الناس كلهم خالياً بربه ضارعاً مواظباً على تلاوة القرآن العظيم، مكرراً لأنواع التعبدات الليلية والنهارية.. 

وكان إذا ذهب الليل وحضر مع الناس بدأ بصلاة الفجر، يأتي بسنتها قبل إتيانه إليهم..
- وكان إذا أحرم بالصلاة تكاد تتخلع القلوب لهيبة إتيانه بتكبيرة الإحرام..
- فإذا دخل في الصلاة ترتعد أعضاؤه حتى يميله يمنة ويسرة.. 
- وكان إذا قرأ يمدّ قراءته مداً كما صح في قراءة رسول الله ﷺ.. 
- وكان ركوعه وسجوده وانتصابه عنهما من أكمل ما ورد في صلاة الفرض..
- وكان يخفف جلوسه للتشهد الأول خفة شديدة..
- ويجهر بالتسليمة الأولى حتى يسمع كل من حضر..
- فإذا فرغ من الصلاة أثنى على الله تعالى هو ومن حضر بما ورد من قوله: (اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام)..
- ثم يقبل على الجماعة..
- ثم يأتي بالتهليلات الواردات حينئذٍ.. 
- ثم يسبح الله ويحمده ويكبره ثلاثاً وثلاثين، ويختم المائة بالتهليل كما ورد، وكذا الجماعة..
- ثم يدعو الله تعالى له ولهم وللمسلمين أجناس ما ورد، وكان غالب دعائه: (اللهم انصرنا ولا تنصر علينا، وامكر لنا ولا تمكر علينا، واهدنا ويسر الهدى لنا، اللهم اجعلنا لك شاكرين لك، ذاكرين لك، أوّاهين لك، مخبتين إليك، راغبين إليك، راهبين لك مطاويع، ربنا تقبل توباتنا، واغسل حوباتنا، وثبت حجتنا، واهدِ قلوبنا، اسلل سخيمة صدورنا..
يفتتحه ويختمه بالصلاة على النبي ﷺ..

- ثم يشرع في الذكر..
- وكان قد عُرفت عادته، لا يكلمه أحد بغير ضرورة بعد صلاة الفجر، فلا يزال في الذكر يسمع نفسه، وربما يسمع ذكره من إلى جانبه، مع كونه في خلال ذلك يُكثر من تقليب بصره نحو السماء، هكذا دأْبه حتى ترتفع الشمس ويزول وقت النهي عن الصلاة..
وكنت مدة إقامتي بدمشق ملازمه جُلّ النهار وكثيراً من الليل، وكان يُدنيني منه حتى يجلسني إلى جانبه، وكنت أسمع ما يتلو وما يذكر حينئذٍ، فرأيته يقرأ الفاتحة ويكررها، ويقطع ذلك الوقت كله أعني من الفجر إلى ارتفاع الشمس في تكرير تلاوتها..
ففكرت في ذلك لمَ قدْ لزِم هذه السورة دون غيرها، فبَانَ لي - والله أعلم- أن قصدهُ بذلك أن يجمع بتلاوتها حينئذٍ بين ما ورد في الأحاديث وما ذكره العلماء: هل يُستحب حينئذٍ تقديم الأذكار الواردة على تلاوة القرآن، أو العكس، فرأى - رحمه الله - أن في الفاتحة وتكرارها حينئذ جمعاً بين القولين، وتحصيلاً للفضيلتين، وهذا من قوة فطنته وثاقب بصيرته..

- ثم إنه كان يركع..
- فإذا أراد سماع حديثٍ في مكان آخر سارع إليه من فوره مع من يصحبه..
فقل أن يراه أحد ممن له بصيرة إلا وانكب على يديه يقبلهما، حتى إنه كان إذا رآه أرباب المعايش يتخطون من حوانيتهم للسلام عليه والتبرك به، وهو مع هذا يعطي كلاً منهم نصيباً وافراً من السلام وغيره..
- وإذا رأى منكراً في طريقه أزاله.. 
- أو سمع بجنازة سارع إلى الصلاة عليها، أو تأسف على فواتها، وربما ذهب إلى قبر صاحبها بعد فراغه من سماع الحديث فصلى عليه..

- ثم يعود إلى مسجده، فلا يزال تارة في إفتاء الناس وتارة في قضاء حوائجهم حتى يصلي الظهر مع الجماعة.. 
- ثم كذلك بقية يومه.. 

وكان مجلسه عاماً للكبير والصغير، والجليل والحقير، والحر والعبد، والذكر والأنثى، قد وسع على كل من يرد عليه من الناس يرى كل منهم في نفسه أن لم يكرم أحدا بقدره..

- ثم يصلي المغرب.. 
- ثم يتطوع بما يسره الله.. 
- ثم أقرأ عليه من مؤلفاته أو غيري فيفيدنا بالطرائف، ويمدنا باللطائف، حتى يصلي العشاء.. 
- ثم بعدها كما كُنّا وكان من الإقبال على العلوم إلى أن يذهب هويّ من الليل طويل.. 

- وهو في خلال ذلك كله في النهار والليل لا يزال يذكر الله تعالى ويوحده ويستغفره..

وكان -رحمه الله- كثيراً ما يرفع طرفه إلى السماء، لا يكاد يفتر من ذلك، كأنه يرى شيئاً يثبته بنظره.. 

- فكان هذا دأبه مدة إقامتي بحضرته.. 

فسبحان الله ما أقصر ما كانت!، يا ليتها كانت طالت!..
ولا والله ما مرّ على عمري إلى الآن زمانٌ كان أحب إلي من ذلك الحين، ولا رأيتني في وقت أحسن حالاً مني حينئذٍ، وما كان إلا ببركة الشيخ رحمه الله..

- وكان في كل أسبوع يعود المرضى خصوصاً الذين بالبمارستان (المستشفى)..

وأخبرني غير واحد ممن لا يُشك في عدالته: أن جميع زمن الشيخ ينقضي على ما رأيتُه.. 

فأي عبادة وجهاد أفضل من ذلك!!..
فسبحان الموفق من يشاء لما يشاء!!..

      (رحمه الله تعالى)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تعالى ( ادعوا ربكم تضرُّعًا وخُفيةً )

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" في إخفاء الدعاء فوائد؛ منها -وهو من النكت البديعة جدًا أنه دالٌّ على قُرب صاحبه للقريب لا مسألة نداءٍ للبعيد ولهذا أثنى الله على عبده زكريا بقوله عز وجل: إذ نادى ربه نداءً خَفِيًّا " .

مجموع الفتاوى١٥ /١٦.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ﷶ ﷲ ﷺ

من فطر صائماً كان له مثل أجره غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئاً .

- رواه الترمذي و ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني -

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله :

لما تفاخرت الأعمال كان الفخر لها عليهن ، لقول عمر بن الخطاب : فتقول الصدقة أنا أفضلكم .

- عدة الصابرين ( ٤٨٦) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - سبب انتقال الطحاوي إلى مذهب أبي حنيفة : 


• - قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله: 

ذكر ابن خلكان في "الوفيات" أن سبب انتقال الطحاوي رحمه الله إلى مذهب أبي حنيفة ورجوعه عن مذهب خاله المزني، أن خاله قال له يوما: والله لا يجيء منك شيء. فغضب واشتغل على أبي جعفر بن أبي عمران الحنفي، حتى برع وفاق أهل زمانه، وصنف كتبا كثيرة منها "أحكام القرآن"، و"اختلاف العلماء"، و"معاني الآثار" و" التاريخ الكبير".

 [البداية والنهاية 248\11

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام مقبل الوادعي - رحمه الله

" ومن أعظم الفتن التي دبَّرتْها لنا أمريكا دمّر اللهُ عليها ،فتنة دخلتْ كل بيتٍ، هي فتنةُ الحزبية، فهذا مؤتمرِي، وذاك إصلاحِي، وذاكَ بعثي، وذاكَ اشتراكي.. ﴿إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ﴾ [النجم:23]. وربما يقتتل الابن وأبوه والأخ وأخوه من أجل هذه الحزبية التي فرضتها علينا أمريكا.

هذه الحزبية من أعظم أسباب جهل المسلمين؛ يشتغلون بها ويتركون العلم النافع، وأنا أتحدى من يأتي لي بحزبي يقبل على علم الكتاب والسنة، لأن الذي يقبل على علم الكتاب والسنة ليس لديه وقت لهذه الأشياء، ثم تلقى هذه الحزبية شباب طائش يبني أفكاره على خيالات)


[«تحفة المجيب» (281)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله : 

ولهذا تجد الرجل يقوم الليل ويصوم النهار ويتورع من استناده إلى وسادة حرير لحظة واحدة ويطلق لسانه في الغيبة والنميمة والمفكه! في أعراض الخلق وربما رخص أهل الصلاح والعلم بالله والدين والقول على الله ما لا يعلم
 وكثير ممن تجده يتورع عن الدقائق من الحرام والقطرة من الخمر ومثل رأس الإبرة من النجاسة ولا يبالى بارتكاب الفرج الحرام كما يحكى أن رجلا خلا بامرأة أجنبية فلما اراد مواقعتها قال يا هذه غطى وجهك فإن النظر إلى وجه الأجنبية حرام 

وقد سأل رجل عبد الله بن عمر عن دم البعوض فقال انظروا إلى هؤلاء يسألونى عن دم البعوض وقد قتلوا ابن بنت رسول الله
واتفق لى قريب من هذه الحكاية كنت في حال الإحرام فأتانى قوم من الأعراب المعروفين بقتل النفوس والإغارة على الأموال يسألوني عن قتل المحرم القمل فقلت يا عجبا لقوم لا يتورعون عن قتل النفس التى حرم الله قتلها ويسألون عن قتل القملة في الاحرام

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

البلاء العظيم من الشيطان لا من مجرد النفس فإن الشيطان يزيّن لها السيئات و يأمرها بها و يذكر لها ما فيها من المحاسن .

مجموع الفتاوى (14/289 - 290)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حاجة العبد إلى التوحيد

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

فاعلم أن حاجة العبد إلى أن يعبد الله وحده، لا يشرك به شيئا في محبته، و لا في خوفه، و لا في رجائه، و لا في التوكل عليه، و لا في العمل له، و لا في الحلف به، و لا في النذر له، و لا في الخضوع له، و لا في التذلل و التعظيم و السجود و التقرب أعظم من حاجة الجسد إلى روحه، و العين إلى نورها، بل ليس لهذه الحاجة نظير تقاس به. فإن حقيقة العبد روحه و قلبه، و لا صلاح لها إلاّ بإلاهِهَا الذي لا إله إلا هو .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«إِنَّا لله وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُون»

أخرج عبد بن حميد وَابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا فِي ((العزاء))

عَن عِكْرِمَة قَالَ :
طفئ سراج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم

فَقَالَ : «إِنَّا لله وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُون».

فَقيل: يَا رَسُول الله أمُصِيبَة هِيَ قَالَ:
( نعم وكل مَا يُؤْذِي الْمُؤمن فَهُوَ مُصِيبَة لَهُ وَأجر ).

"الكشف والبيان عن تفسير القرآن" للثعلبي (2/23).

الدر المنثور للإمام السيوطي (1/380).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم بِخَيْرٍ مِّن ذَٰلِكُمْ ۚ لِلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَوْا۟ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّٰتٌ تَجْرِى مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلْأَنْهَٰرُ خَٰلِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَٰجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَٰنٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ﴾ 

بدأ سبحانه في هذه الآية أولا بذكر المقر وهو الجنات، ثم ثنى بذكر ما يحصل به الأنس التام؛ وهو الأزواج المطهرة، ثم ثلث بذكر ما هو الإكسير الأعظم والروح لفؤاد الواله المغرم؛ وهو رضا الله عز و جل.

 [الألوسي: ٣/١٠١]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال_شيخ_الإسلام_

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ)

والناس في الشكر على مقامين
منهم من يشكر على*النعم*الواصل  ة*إليه خاصةً 
ومنهم من يشكر الله عن جميع خلقه على*النعم*الواصل  ة*إلى*جميعهم

تفسير ابن جزي/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

« قَال سَعِيدٌ عَن قَتادَة: كَان يُقَال: مَن لَم يُغفَر لَهُ فِي رمضَان = فَلَن يُغفَرَ لَهُ فِيمَا سِوَاه.

وفِي حَدِيثٍ آخر: ”إذَا لَم يُغفَر لَهُ فِي رمضَان فَمتَى يُغفَرُ لِمَن لَا يُغفَر لَهُ في هذَا الشَّهر؟“. 

مَتى يُقبَلُ من رُدَّ في لَيلَةِ القَدر؟
مَتى يَصلُح من لا يَصلُح في رمضَان؟
مَتى يَصُح مَن كَان بِه فِيه مِن دَاءِ الجهَالةِ والغَفلَةِ مَرضَان؟

كُلُّ مَا لَا يُثمِرُ مِنَ الأشجَارِ فِي أوَانِ الثِّمَارِ؛ فَإنَّهُ يُقطَعُ ثُمَّ يُوقَدُ في النَّارِ.

مَن فَرَّطَ في الزَّرعِ في وَقتِ البِذَار = لَم يَحصُد يَوم الحصَادِ غيرَ النَّدمِ والخَسَار ».

ابنُ رَجَبٍ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ-.
[ لطَائِفُ المَعَارِف || ٣٧٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ ‏قال العلامة #صالح_الفوزان حفظه الله :

ومُقتَضىٰ شهادة أنَّ محمدًا رسول الله  ﷺ طاعتُهُ وتَصدِيقُهُ، وتَركُ ما نَهَى عنه،
والإقتصار على العملِ بِسُنَّتَهِ،
وتركُ ما عَدَاها مِن البِدع والمُحدثات، وتقديمُ قَولِه على قولِ كُلِّ أحد .

 (عقيدة التوحيد وبيان ما يُضادّها - ص ٤٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.        طوبى لأهل الفجر


قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :
و سمعت*شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية*يقول : سنة الفجر تجري مجرى بداية العمل ، و الوتر خاتمته . و لذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم*يصلي سنة الفجر و الوتر بسورتي الإخلاص والكافرون*و هما الجامعتان لتوحيد العلم و العمل ، و توحيد المعرفة و الإرادة ، و توحيد الاعتقاد و القصد ، انتهى .

 زاد المعاد ٣٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وقد صرح مالك بأن من ترك قول عمر بن الخطاب لقول إبراهيم النخعي إنه يستتاب .

ابن القيم - إعلام الموقعين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَـالَ سماحة الإمام عبدالعزيز ابنُ بَـاز رَحِمَهُ الله؛ 

❪ تعليـق التمـائم علـى الأولاد ؛ خـوفا مـن الـعين أو مـن الجـن أو مـن المـرض أمـر لا يجـوز وهكـذا تعلـيق التمائم علـى المـرضى  وإن كـانوا كـبارا لا يجـوز  لأن هـذا فيـه نـوع مـن التعـلق على غيـر الله سبـحانه وتعالى ❫

[مجمــوع الـفتـاوى
    ( ٣٠٦/٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فائذة*

*بر الوالدين*

قال ابن الجوزي في
*ﺑﺮ اﻟﻮاﻟﺪﻳﻦ*


ﻗﺎﻝ ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺑﻦ ﺣﺴﺎﻥ:

ﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻠﺤﺴﻦ:

ﺇﻧﻲ ﺃﺗﻌﻠﻢ اﻟﻘﺮﺃﻥ، ﻭﺇﻥ ﺃﻣﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺸﺎء،

ﻗﺎﻝ اﻟﺤﺴﻦ:

*" ﺗﻌﺶ اﻟﻌﺸﺎء ﻣﻊ ﺃﻣﻚ ﺗﻘﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻴﻨﻬﺎ، ﺃﺣﺐ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺠﺔ ﺗﺤﺠﻬﺎ ﺗﻄﻮﻋﺎ ".*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

"المعاصي في الأيام و الأمكنة المعظمة يُغلظ عقابها بقدر فضيلة الزمان و المكان"

(الفتاوى الكبرى 412/3)
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

( مَن صحَّ له رمضانَ و سَلِم ؛ سلِمتْ له سائرَ سَـنتِه ) .

  زاد المعاد || ٣٩٨/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

وَالْمُؤْمِنُ لَا تَتِمُّ لَهُ لَذَّةٌ بِمَعْصِيَةٍ أَبَدًا، وَلَا يَكْمُلُ بِهَا فَرَحُهُ، بَلْ لَا يُبَاشِرُهَا إِلَّا وَالْحُزْنُ مُخَالِطٌ لِقَلْبِهِ، وَلَكِنَّ سُكْرَ الشَّهْوَةِ يَحْجُبُهُ عَنِ الشُّعُورِ بِهِ، وَمَتَى خَلَّى قَلْبَهُ مِنْ هَذَا الْحُزْنِ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ غِبْطَتُهُ وَسُرُورُهُ فَلْيَتَّهِمْ إِيمَانَهُ، وَلْيَبْكِ عَلَى مَوْتِ قَلْبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ حَيًّا لأحْزَنَهُ ارْتِكَابُهُ لِلذَّنْبِ، وَغَاظَهُ وَصَعُبَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا يُحِسُّ الْقَلْبُ بِذَلِكَ، فَحَيْثُ لَمْ يُحِسَّ بِهِ فَمَا لِجُرْحٍ بِمَيِّتٍ إِيلَامٌ.

وَهَذِهِ النُّكْتَةُ فِي الذَّنْبِ قَلَّ مَنْ يَهْتَدِي إِلَيْهَا أَوْ يَنْتَبِهُ لَهَا، وَهِيَ مَوْضِعٌ مَخُوفٌ جِدًّا.

مَدَارِجُ السَّالِكِين ١٩٨/١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام : " بعثت بالحنيفية السمحة "

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

جمع بين كونها حنيفية و كونها سمحة، فهي حنيفية في التوحيد سَمحة في العمل، و ضد الأمرين: الشرك، و تحريم الحلال .

إغاثة اللهفان جزء ١ ص٢٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.        طوبى لأهل الفجر


قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :
و سمعت*شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية*يقول : سنة الفجر تجري مجرى بداية العمل ، و الوتر خاتمته . و لذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم*يصلي سنة الفجر و الوتر بسورتي الإخلاص والكافرون*و هما الجامعتان لتوحيد العلم و العمل ، و توحيد المعرفة و الإرادة ، و توحيد الاعتقاد و القصد ، انتهى .

 زاد المعاد ٣٠٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قـال شيـخ الإسـلام رحمه الله :*

*️الـباطل لا يَظهـر* *لِـكَثير مِن الـناس* *أنـه باطـل ؛*
 *لِـما فـيه مـن الـشبهة .*
*
*[درء الـتعـارض ١٧٠/٧]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

‏" الله تعالى يبتلى عبده ليسمع شكواه و تضرعه و دعاءه..
‏و قد ذم سبحانه من لم يتضرع إليه و لم يستكن له وقت البلاء، كما قال ﷻ (و لقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم و ما يتضرعون) "
‏.
 ‏عدة الصابرين ص63

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى-: 

"إنَّ الرِّضَا يُفَرِّغُ قَلْبَ الْعَبْدِ ، وَ يُقَلِّلُ هَمَّهُ وَ غَمَّهُ ، فَيَتَفَرَّغُ لِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ بِقَلْبٍ خَفِيفٍ مِنْ أَثْقَالِ الدُّنْيَا وَ هُمُومِهَا وَ غُمُومِهَا"

مدارج السَّالكين(٤١٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

‏الإنتقال من الضلال إلى الهدى من أعظم نعم الله، حيث ينقل العباد من النقص إلى الكمال، و أنه قد يكون الذي يذوق الشر و الخير و يعرفهما، يكون حبه للخير و بغضه للشر أعظم ممن لا يعرف إلا الخير؛ كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه:
( إنما تنقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة إذا نشأ في الإسلام من لا يعرف الجاهلية ) .

‏ منهاج السنة ج٤ ص٥٩٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿وَيَضِيقُ صَدْرِى وَلَا يَنطَلِقُ لِسَانِى فَأَرْسِلْ إِلَىٰ هَٰرُونَ﴾ 

ففي هذا دليل على أن من لا يستقل بأمر، ويخاف من نفسه تقصيراً، أن يأخذ من يستعين به عليه، ولا يلحقه في ذلك لوم. 

[القرطبي:١٦/١٣]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تاج الدين ابن السبكي - رحمه الله - :

"كنت جالسا بدهليز دارنا، فأقبل كلب..
فقلت : "اخسأ كلب بن كلب!!" , فزجرني الوالد من داخل البيت , فقلت : "أليس هو كلب بن كلب ؟!"
قال : "شرط الجواز عدم قصد التحقير" .
فقلت : هذه فائدة " .

.
: الرفع والتكميل - للكفوري .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️أنواع هجر القرآن.   

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

 • هجر القرآن أنواع: 
-أحدها هجر سماعه والإيمان به والإصغاء إليه.

-والثاني هجر العمل به والوقوف عند حلاله وحرامه وإن قرأه وآمن به.

-والثالث هجر تحكيمه والتحاكم إليه في أصول الدين وفروعه واعتقاد أنه لا يفيد اليقين وأن أدلته لفظية لا تحصل العلم. 

-والرابع هجر تدبره وتفهمه ومعرفة ما أراد المتكلم به منه.

- والخامس هجر الاستشفاء والتداوي به في جميع أمراض القلب وأدوائها فيطلب شفاء دائه من غيره ويهجر التداوي به. 

وكل هذا داخل في قوله {وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا} وإن كان بعض الهجر أهون من بعض.

 #كتاب_الفوائد (ص: 118) ط. المجمع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

كم من عبد دعا دعاء غير مباح
فقضيت حاجته في ذلك الدعاء
و كان سبب هلاكه في الدنيا و الآخرة.

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (٢١٤/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏(و لم أكن بدعائك رب شقياً)  مريم

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله -:

المعنى: إنك عودتني إجابتك و إسعافك و لم تشقنِ بالرد و الحرمان.

بدائع التفسير : ١٦٩/٢.

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> ▪️أنواع هجر القرآن.   
> 
> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
> 
>  • هجر القرآن أنواع: 
> -أحدها هجر سماعه والإيمان به والإصغاء إليه.
> 
> -والثاني هجر العمل به والوقوف عند حلاله وحرامه وإن قرأه وآمن به.
> 
> ...




أحسن الله إليك أستاذ محمد

الذي أخذني الى تأمل الآية مرة أخرى بعد مضي أكثر من ستة عشر سنة من النظر فيها وتدبر رأي ابن القيم فيها هو أنني كنت وقتها أقوم بإعدادها لتكون خطبة من خطب الجمعة وتم الأمر بحمد الله 
لكني بعد ذلك أخذت أنظر هنا وهناك فوجدته رحمه الله قد تكلف القول 
وأن الذي قاله لا علاقه له بالآية . 
لكنه لو أراد أن يتكلم عن هجر القرءان بشكل عام لكان هذا هو الحق المبين . 
حتى أنني وجدت نوعاً آخر من الهجر لم يذكره أتحدث عنه في وقته بعون الله .
أتحدث عن هذا الأمر بهذا الإسهاب لأن هذا الخطب أهمني وما زال يؤرقني من هجر كتاب الله في كل منزل من منازل المسلمين وفي كل رأس عبد من عبيد الله إلا من رحم الله .

فنرى الطبري رحمه يقول في تفسير هذا الآية ما يلي 
وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَارَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا (30) 

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا (30) 
وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ هَادِيًا وَنَصِيرًا (31) 
يقول تعالى ذكره: 
وقال الرسول يوم يعضّ الظالم على يديه: يا ربّ إن قومي الذين بعثتني إليهم لأدعوهم إلى توحيدك اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجوراً.

واختلف أهل التأويل في معنى اتخاذهم القرآن مهجوراً، فقال بعضهم: كان اتخاذهم ذلك هجراً، قولهم فيه السييء من القول، وزعمهم أنه سحر، وأنه شعر.
* ذكر من قال ذلك:
حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى; وحدثني الحارث، قال: ثنا الحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء، جميعا عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد قوله: 
(اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا) 
قال: يهجُرون فيه بالقول، يقولون: هو سحر.
حدثنا القاسم، قال: ثنا الحسين، قال: ثني حجاج، عن ابن جُرَيج، عن مجاهد، قوله: 
(وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ) ... الآية:
 يهجرون فيه بالقول.
 قال مجاهد: وقوله: (مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِهِ سَامِرًا تَهْجُرُونَ)
 قال: مستكبرين بالبلد سامراً مجالس تهجرون، قال: بالقول السييء في القرآن غير الحقّ.
حدثني الحارث، قال: ثنا الحسن، قال، ثنا هشيم، عن مغيرة، عن إبراهيم، في قول الله:
 (إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا)
 قال: قالوا فيه غير الحقّ، ألم تر إلى المريض إذا هذي قال غير الحق.
وقال آخرون: بل معنى ذلك: الخبر عن المشركين أنهم هجروا القرآن وأعرضوا عنه ولم يسمعوا له.
* ذكر من قال ذلك:
حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قول الله: 
(وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَارَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا) 
لا يريدون أن يسمعوه، وإن دعوا إلى الله قالوا لا. 
وقرأ 
(وَهُمْ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ وَيَنْأَوْنَ عَنْهُ) 
قال: ينهون عنه، ويبعدون عنه.
قال أبو جعفر: وهذا القول أولى بتأويل ذلك، وذلك أن الله أخبر عنهم أنهم قالوا:
(لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه) ، 
وذلك هجرهم إياه.
انتهى قوله .
فلم أجد آحدا قال برأي ابن القيم على ما أعلم  .
ورسول الله يقول كما نقل الله عنه  إن قومي . وقومة كانوا كفاراً فليس هناك إشارة ولا إيماءة في النص أن الله يتحدث عن غيرالكافرين . 
ولا أريد أن يفهم من قولي هنا أني أتحدث عن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله في صفوف المسلمين . 
فهذا له مكانه .
فكان عجبي يزداد عاماً بعد عام من عظيم المكر والتحريف في دواويين المسلمين وكلهم متواطؤون على حرف واحد يبينه تعالى في قوله  
يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُبَدِّلُوا كَلَامَ اللَّهِ ... الفتح 15.

ومن عظيم حسن ظني بابن القيم قلت فمن هذا الذي نسب هذا القول الى ابن القيم رحمه الله وفيه ما فية من الخروج عن مراد الله عز شأنه .
والله لا أدري .

وكنت وقتذاك خرجت بمسائل وقضايا تتعلق بهجر القرءان كتبتها ولا أذكر محلها بين أوراقي لأضعها في  موضوعك  العظيم هذا .

لكني شيئا أقض مضجعي قبل ماذكر وما زال يعذبني وهو هجر أكثر المسلمين تعلم التغني بالقرءان بعد تعلم قواعد التجويد ومن بينهم علماء ومشايخ وطلبة علم فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

رجل  أم الناس في أعظم مساجد الله  لا أريد آن أذكر اسمه  فكان وربي يقرأ القرءان 
في الصلاة بشكل يتتطاير به قلبك من هول ما تسمع .
ثم تناجي الله بما تريد أن تناجيه.
إنها أقدار الله .
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .
 اللهم أجرنا في مصائبنا واخلف لنا خير منهن .
الحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفقيه الأندلسي لسان الدين بن الخطیب :

 " العرب لم تفتخر قط بذهب يجمع ، ولا ذخر يرفع ، ولا قصر يبنی ، ولا غرس يجنی ، إنما فخرها عدو يغلب ، وثناء يجلب ، وجزر تنحر ، وحديث يذكر ، وجود على الفاقة ، وسماحة بحسب الطاقة . فلقد ذهب الذهب ، وفني النشب ، وتمزقت الأثواب ، وهلكت الخيل العراب ، وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب ، وبقيت المحاسن تروى وتنقل ، والأعراض تجلى وتصقل .

 [ نفخ الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الإمام العلامة 
الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله

[ 1 ] ‏أصابت يد ابن عثيمين رحمه الله أثر دهان منع من وصول الماء إلى بشرته في الوضوء، فما علم بها إلا بعد أربعة أيام، فأعاد صلاة أربعة أيام بسننها. والوتر والضحى!!
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٨٤ "بتصرف" ]

[ 2 ] ‏كان الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ينام على الأرض دون مراتب أو أسِرَّة، وذلك في كلِّ أسفاره.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٢٢ ]

[ 3 ]‏ سئل ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: هل تُرَاجِع، أو تُحَضِّر لدروسك؟ فقال: الحمد لله العلم أحمله في صدري، ونادرًا أحتاج للمراجعة.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٣٢ ]

[ 4 ] ‏كان ابن عثيمين رحمه يختم في رمضان عشر ختمات، في كل ثلاثة أيام ختمة، ولو شاء لختمه كل يوم، ولكن يرى أن السنة أن لا يقل عن ثلاث، لحديث عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٤٣ ]

[ 5 ] حفظ ابن عثيمين رحمه القرآن وعمره عشرة أعوام.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٤٤ ]

[ 6 ] قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: انقطعتُ عن طلب العلم خمس سنوات، واشتغلت بالزراعة، وكدت أنسى القرآن غير أنني كنت أراجعه وأنا أسير على حماري إلى الوادي، ولولا ذاك لنسيته ولكن الله سلَّم.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٤٧ ]

[ 7 ] كان ابن عثيمين رحمه الله من جلده في رمضان لا يكاد يجد وقتًا للراحة، فلا ينام إلا وقتًا يسيرًا، وقد كان يرفع سماعة الهاتف ويستمع لسؤال السائل فينام وتسقط سماعة الهاتف من يده فيرفعها ويقول: أعد سؤالك، فينام ويكاد يسقط على وجهه دون أن يشعر!!
[ ط رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٦٧ "بتصرف" ]

[ 8 ] قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: والله لقد مرَّ علي زمانٌ لا أملك الريال الواحد في جيبي 
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٧٤ ]

[ 9 ] رأى ابن عثيمين رحمه الله رجلًا في الحرم قد حلق نصف رأسه وترك الآخر، فسأله عن هذا؟! فقال: أنا سأعتمر عمرتين أحدهما لي والأخرى عن أمي، فهذه الحلاقة للعمرة الأولى.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٧٧ ]

[ 10 ] وقف ابن عثيمين على قبر رسول الله، وقال: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا رسول الله، نشهد أنك بلغت الرسالة، وأديت الأمانة، ونصحت الأمة، وجاهدت في الله حق جهاده، حتى أتاك اليقين.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٧٨ ]

[ 11 ] تناقش أحد الطلبة -وكان فظًا- مع ابن عثيمين في مسألة، فقال التلميذ: هذا قول ابن حزم الظاهري في المحلى، فاستشط الشيخ غضبًا وقال: وهل المحلى كتاب منزل من السماء؟!
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ١٨٥ ]

[ 12 ] اغتسل ابن عثيمين ذات ليلة للإحرام وادَّهن بقارورة طِيب كاملة، دهن بها شعر رأسه ولحيته، حتى رُؤِي الطِّيب يتقاطر من لحيته.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٢٠٨ ]

[ 13 ] دُعِي ابن عثيمين رحمه الله من قِبَل الملك فهد، فطلب أحد التلاميذ من الشيخ أن يغير ملابسه للقاء الملك، فأبى الشيخ وقال: أقابله بما أقابل به ربي!!
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٢١٣ "بتصرف" ]
 ]

[ 14 ] نادى رجل من سيارته الشيخ ابن عثيمين يريد أن يسأله، فقال له الشيخ: تعال أنت واسأل فالعلم يؤتى إليه. ثم أبصر الشيخ عكازًا في سيارة السائل فعلم أنه مبتلى. فدنا الشيخ منه واستمع لأسئلته حتى انتهى.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٢١٨ ]

[ 15 ] جاء رجل من قراء عنيزة إلى ابن عثيمين، وذكر له أنه قرأ على أحد الممسوسين، فتحدث الجني وقال: إن جدي مطوع يحضر درس ابن عثيمين في الجامع.
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٢٤٤ ]

[ 16 ] ندم ابن عثيمين على عدم اشتغاله بعلم الحديث حيث لم يكن في نجد في تلك الفترة أي اهتمام بذكر هذا العلم العظيم 
[  رحلتي إلى النور صـ٢٠٨ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الوكالة في صدقة الفطر*

ﻓﺘﺎﻭﻯ اﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ اﻟﺪاﺋﻤﺔ

المجلد الثامن (الزكاة)

توزيع زكاة الفطر بالوكالة ووقت إخراجها

صفحة -258

اﻟﻔﺘﻮﻯ ﺭﻗﻢ (13886)

اﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ، ﻭاﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻭاﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻧﺒﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻩ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪ: ﻓﻘﺪ اﻃﻠﻌﺖ اﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ اﻟﺪاﺋﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﺒﺤﻮﺙ اﻟﻌﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﻭاﻹﻓﺘﺎء، ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻭﺭﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﻤﺎﺣﺔ اﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ اﻟﻌﺎﻡ، ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﺘﻲ:
*ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ اﻟﺒﺮ ﻭاﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ اﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ اﻟﺨﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﺒﻊ، ﻭاﻟﻤﺤﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ اﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ اﻷﻣﺎﻧﺔ اﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ اﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎء* ﺑﺮﻗﻢ (6143) ﻓﻲ 28 / 10 / 1410ﻫـ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺳﺄﻝ اﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﺘﻲ ﺳﺆاﻻ ﻫﺬا ﻧﺼﻪ:

ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺇﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻟﻤﻮاﻃﻨﻴﻦ ﻭاﻟﻤﻘﻴﻤﻴﻦ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ اﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ اﻟﻔﻄﺮ؛ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ اﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ اﻵﺗﻴﺔ:

1- ﺗﻘﺒﻞ اﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ اﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﻣﻘﻴﻤﺔ *ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺪ.*

2- ﺗﻘﻮﻡ اﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﺮاء ﺃﺭﺯ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ اﻟﺰﻛﻮاﺕ اﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﺔ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ.

3- ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﻓﻲ اﻟﻮﻗﺖ اﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﻹﺧﺮاﺝ اﻟﺰﻛﺎﺓ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ اﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻟﺠﺎﻥ ﻟﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ اﻟﺰﻛﻮاﺕ ﻓﻲ اﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭاﻟﻘﺮﻯ ﻭاﻟﻬﺠﺮ اﻟﻤﺠﺎﻭﺭﺓ.

ﺑﻨﺎء ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ اﻹﺧﻮﺓ اﻟﻜﺮاﻡ، ﻧﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺴﻤﺎﺣﺘﻜﻢ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﺭﺃﻱ اﻟﺸﺮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻧﺴﺘﻮﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﺎﺣﺘﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ اﻟﺰﻛﻮاﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻘﺮﻯ ﻭاﻟﻬﺠﺮ ﻟﻮ ﺗﺄﺧﺮ ﻋﻦ اﻟﺰﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﻓﻬﻞ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺣﺮﺝ؟

ﻧﺤﻦ ﻓﻲ اﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﻓﺘﻮاﻛﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺳﺎﺋﻠﻴﻦ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻮﻓﻖ اﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ اﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭاﻟﺼﻼﺡ. ﺗﻔﻀﻠﻮا ﺑﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻭاﻓﺮ اﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﻭاﻻﺣﺘﺮاﻡ.

ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺭاﺳﺔ اﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﻻﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎء ﺃﺟﺎﺑﺖ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ *ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ اﻟﺒﺮ ﺑﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ اﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﻋﻤﻦ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ*، ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺨﺮﺟﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺻﻼﺓ اﻟﻌﻴﺪ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺗﺄﺧﻴﺮﻫﺎ؛ ﻷﻥ اﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺆﺩﻯ ﺯﻛﺎﺓ اﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻫﻠﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺻﻼﺓ اﻟﻌﻴﺪ، *ﻭاﻟﻮاﺟﺐ ﺇﺧﺮاﺟﻬﺎ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻘﻮﺩا.*

ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ اﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ، ﻭﺻﻠﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﺁﻟﻪ ﻭﺻﺤﺒﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ.

*اﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ اﻟﺪاﺋﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﺒﺤﻮﺙ اﻟﻌﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﻭاﻹﻓﺘﺎء*

ﻋﻀﻮ ...
ﻋﺒﺪ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﻏﺪﻳﺎﻥ

ﻧﺎﺋﺐ اﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ...
ﻋﺒﺪ اﻟﺮﺯاﻕ ﻋﻔﻴﻔﻲ

اﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ...
ﻋﺒﺪ اﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺑﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ اﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺑﺎﺯ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم في صفات المؤمن الراغب بالآخرة :*

( هو في وادٍ و الناس في واد ،
خاضعٌ متواضع ؛ سليم القلب ، سريع القلب إلى ذكر الله ،
زاهدٌ في كل شيء سوى الله ،
راغبٌ في كل ما يقرب إلى الله .
لا يفرح بموجود ، ولا يأسف على مفقــــود ،
لا يدخل فيما لا يعنيه ، ولا يبخل بما لا ينقصه ..!
وصفه الصدق والعفة ، والإيثار والتواضع ، والحلم والوقار ،
لا يعاتب ولا يخاصم ، ولا يطالب ولا يرى له على أحد حقاً ،
مقبلٌ على شأنه ، مُكرمٌ لإخوانه ، بخيلٌ بزمانه ، حافظٌ للسانه ..! ) .
طريق الهجرتين ٥٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● *معنى الصلاة على النّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:*

● عن الإمام أبي العالية –رحمه الله ، قال : 
صلاة الله على رسوله ثناؤه عليه عند الملائكة .
 *ذكره البخاري في كتاب التفسير تعليقًا بصيغة الجزم (٤/١٨٠٢) عن أبى العالية*

● *وعنه - رحمه الله في قوله تعالى:*
(إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ*)
قال صلاة الله - عَزّ وَجَل  ثناؤه عليه ،وصلاة الملائكة عليه الدعاء
*حديث حسن ، رواه إسماعيل بن إسحاق في " فضل الصلاة " (٩٥) وحسن إسناده الألباني. (٣)"جلاء الأفهام" لابن القيم ط دار الحديث (ص:٨٩)*


● *معنى التسليم على النّبي صلّى*الله*عليه*و

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله [ت: ١٤٠٧ه*]:

«وهذه المصيبة التي أصابت المسلمين عموما والعرب خصوصا، وهي أن شرذمة قليلة من يهود الآفاق استطاعت أن تغتصب ثالث المساجد المقدسة من ست مئة مليون مسلم، ومئة مليون من العرب أكثرهم مسلمون، فعجز هؤلاء كلهم أن يستردوا ذلك المسجد المقدس، ولما أرادوا أن يستردوه نكصوا على أعقابهم وخسروا أراضي أخرى. وقع لهم ذلك أكثر من مرة.

 *وإلى الآن لا يزالون يتخبطون في ظلماتهم ولم يهتدوا إلى طريق الخلاص،* وهو ظاهر لكل من أوتي شيئا من نور العلم والإيمان ألا وهو الرجوع إلى كتاب الله وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 *ووالله ثم والله لن ترفع عنهم هذه المصيبة إلا بالتوبة إلى الله مما هم فيه من الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، واتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين، ونحن لا نستطيع إلا النصيحة والدعاء.* والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل».

سبيل الرشاد ٤٤/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله : 

" أذن الله في دعائه ، وعلَّم الدعاءَ في كتابه لخليقته، وعلَّم النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الدعاءَ لأمَّته، واجتمعت فيه ثلاثةُ أشياء : العلمُ بالتوحيد ، والعلم باللغة ، والنصيحة للأمَّة ، فلا ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يعدلَ عن دعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد احتال الشيطانُ للناس من هذا المقام 

*فقيَّض لهم قومَ سوء يخترعون لهم أدعيةً يشتغلون بها عن الاقتداء بالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم* " انتهى .


"الفتوحات الربانية" – لابن علان (1/17)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏▪️قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان -حفظه الله-: 

‏"من كان يعبد شهر رمضان فإن شهر رمضان قد انقضى وفات، ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حيٌّ لا يموت، فليستمر على عبادته في جميع الأوقات".

‏[إتحاف أهل الإيمان بمجالس شهر رمضان (ص:٢١١-٢١٢)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : -

" سُنَّ للمسلمين السرور في العيد والانبساط " .

[ مجموع الفتاوى ( جـ٢٤صـ٢١١ ) ] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ يقول الحسن البصري - رحمه الله تعالى - : 

استكثروا من الأصدقاء المؤمنين ؛ فإن الرجل منهم يشفع في قريبه وصديقة ، فإذا رأى الكفار ذلك قالوا 
{فَمَا لَنَا مِن شَافِعِينَ ۝ وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ} 

[الشعراء:١٠٠-١٠١]  》

 [ تفسير البغوي ٣٤٠/٨ ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كن فرحاً!!*
« فاجعل نفسك دائما في تفاؤل *والذي يريده الله سيكون*!! 

وكن *مسرورًا* *فرحاً*، *واسع الصدر*، فالدنيا أمامك واسعة، والطريق مفتوح، فهذا هو الخير .

أما *التشاؤم والانقباض*،
أن يجعل الإنسان باله في كل شيء، فإنها *ستضيق عليه الدنيا* »


[ شرح رياض الصالحين لابن عثيمين: 87/4 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية : 

[ فلا أحب أن ينتصر من أحد بسبب كذبه علي أو ظلمه وعدوانه فإني قد أحللت كل مسلم. وأنا أحب الخير لكل المسلمين وأريد لكل مؤمن من الخير ما أحبه لنفسي. والذين كذبوا وظلموا فهم في حل من جهتي. وأما ما يتعلق بحقوق الله فإن تابوا تاب الله عليهم وإلا فحكم الله نافذ فيهم ]

وقال رحمه الله : 

[ وأهل القصد الصالح يشكرون على قصدهم وأهل العمل الصالح يشكرون على عملهم وأهل السيئات نسأل الله أن يتوب عليهم ].


قال ابن القيم : 

وما رأيت أحدا قط أجمع لهذه الخصال من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - قدس الله روحه - وكان بعض أصحابه الأكابر يقول: وددت أني لأصحابي مثله لأعدائه وخصومه. 

وما رأيته يدعو على أحد منهم قط، وكان يدعو لهم.
وجئت يوما مبشرا له بموت أكبر أعدائه، وأشدهم عداوة وأذى له. فنهرني وتنكر لي واسترجع. ثم قام من فوره إلى بيت أهله فعزاهم، وقال: إني لكم مكانه، ولا يكون لكم أمر تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدة إلا وساعدتكم فيه. ونحو هذا من الكلام. فسروا به ودعوا له. وعظموا هذه الحال منه. فرحمه الله ورضي عنه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القرطبي في كتابه ( الأسنى) :-

« *وأظهرُ هذهِ الأقوالِ - وإنْ كنتُ لاَ أقولُ بِهِ وَلاَ أختارهُ*  - مَا تظاهرت عَلَيهِ الآيُ والأخبارُ أنَّ الله سُبْحَانهُ عَلَى عَرْشِهِ كَمَا أخبرَ فِي كتابهِ وعلى لسانِ نبيِّهِ بلا كَيْفٍ، بائنٌ منْ جميعِ خَلْقِهِ. هَذَا جُمْلَةُ مذهبِ السَّلفِ الصَّالحِ فيما نَقَلَ عنهمُ الثِّقَاتُ» 

 الأسنى فِي شرح أسماء الله الحسنى (2/ 132).

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> قال القرطبي في كتابه ( الأسنى) :-
> 
> « *وأظهرُ هذهِ الأقوالِ - وإنْ كنتُ لاَ أقولُ بِهِ وَلاَ أختارهُ*  - مَا تظاهرت عَلَيهِ الآيُ والأخبارُ أنَّ الله سُبْحَانهُ عَلَى عَرْشِهِ كَمَا أخبرَ فِي كتابهِ وعلى لسانِ نبيِّهِ بلا كَيْفٍ، بائنٌ منْ جميعِ خَلْقِهِ. هَذَا جُمْلَةُ مذهبِ السَّلفِ الصَّالحِ فيما نَقَلَ عنهمُ الثِّقَاتُ» 
> 
>  الأسنى فِي شرح أسماء الله الحسنى (2/ 132).


جزاكم الله خيراً
هل لك أن تخبرنا تحت أي اسم من أسماء الله قال ما نقلته  
فكتابه الذي عندي في جزء واحد 
وعندك على ما يظهر في جزأين .

فقولة ينقض اوله آخره وآخره أوله .
انتظرك .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال تعالى:
     "فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً"
                                 سورة الكهف 110

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

فالعمل الصالح هو الخالي من الرياء المقيد بالسنة.
————-•
(بدائع التفسير 168/2)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> ان شاء الله 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> جزاكم الله خيراً
> هل لك أن تخبرنا تحت أي اسم من أسماء الله قال ما نقلته  
> فكتابه الذي عندي في جزء واحد 
> وعندك على ما يظهر في جزأين .
> 
> فقولة ينقض اوله آخره وآخره أوله .
> انتظرك .


ان شاء الله 

سأرسله لكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل: أول من مشت معه الرجال وهو راكب الأشعث بن قيس الكندي رضي الله عنه. 

سير الأعلام (٤٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال وكيع: خرجنا مع سفيان الثوري في يوم عيد فقال:

*إن أول ما نبدأ به في يومنا غض أبصارنا.*

 موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا (6/ 505).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

لكن جماع الخير أن يستعين بالله سبحانه في تلقي العلم الموروث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فإنه هو الذي يستحق أن يسمى علمًا وما سواه إما أن يكون علمًا فلا يكون نافعًا وإما أن لا يكون علمًا وإن سمي به،
ولئن كان علمًا نافعًا فلا بد أن يكون من ميراث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

مجموع الفتاوى (10/664 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

..

مَن ناقَش المُؤمنين عَلى الذنُوبِ، وهُو لَا يُناقش الكُفار والمنَافقِين عَلى كُفرهِم ونِفاقِهم، بَل رُبمَا يَمدحهم ويُعظمهم، دَل عَلى أَنهُ مِنْ أَعظمِ النَّاس جَهلًا وظلماً !!

شَيخ الاسلاَم  رَحمَهُ الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ابتلي بالوسواس جماعة من العلماء
كابن سيرين!
قال الذهبي (كان مشهورا بالوسواس)

وكالعلامة المحدث ابن رافع السلامي فقد ابتلي بالوسواس في الطهارة حتى أنحل بدنه وأفسد ذهنه وثيابه وتأسف هو على ذلك، ولم يزل مبتلى حتى مات!

وكالعلامة المالكي خليل حتى كان يعيد الصلاة بعد صلاته بالناس!

وكالعلامة المالكي النحوي محمد بن يحيى الزواوي الملقب ب(منديل)!!!

ولله الأمر كله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ابتلي بالوسواس جماعة من العلماء
> كابن سيرين!
> قال الذهبي (كان مشهورا بالوسواس)
> 
> وكالعلامة المحدث ابن رافع السلامي فقد ابتلي بالوسواس في الطهارة حتى أنحل بدنه وأفسد ذهنه وثيابه وتأسف هو على ذلك، ولم يزل مبتلى حتى مات!
> 
> وكالعلامة المالكي خليل حتى كان يعيد الصلاة بعد صلاته بالناس!
> 
> وكالعلامة المالكي النحوي محمد بن يحيى الزواوي الملقب ب(منديل)!!!
> ...


الله المستعان، نسأل الله العافية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اكثر المسائل التي وقع فيها الخلاف بين المذاهب 

ن اشد المسائل التي كثر فيها النزاع 
ومذهب ابي حنيفة ومالك و احمد ترك القراءة مع الانصات للامام 
ومذهب الشافعي هو وجوب قراءتها خلف الامام في السرية والجهرية .
وهو مذهب البخاري واسحاق والليث ، وقد حكاه البخاري عن اكثر التابعين وجماعة من الصحابة منهم عمر وعبادة وأبي هريرة وغيرهم 
و ذهب ابن عمر وزيد بن ثابت الى الانصات .
والقول بقراءة الفاتحة فيه نصوص عامة وخاصة 
ولا يوجد ما يعارضها الا ما روي في الحديث : واذا قرأ فأنصتوا )
و الانصات للقراءة لفظ عام يشمل الانصات للفاتحة ولغيرها من القران 
فينصت في غير الفاتحة فيكون جامعا للامرين ، عاملا بالحديثين 
بخلاف من اقتصر على الانصات فقد ترك الامر بالقراءة 
وايضا من يقرا الفاتحة سرا يسمى ساكتا ، والساكت يمكنه ان ينصت 
فهو لم يترك القراءة ولم يترك الانصات 
والجمع مقدم على الترجيح 
والاعمال اولى من الاهمال...

على صحة صلاة المأموم إذا لم يقرأ الفاتحة
حكاه الإمام أحمد
منكرا على الشافعي
المغني (1/236)
ط هجر

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

خرج أعرابي: 
هاربا من الطاعون؛ فبينا هو سائر إذ لدغته أفعى فمات، فقال فيه أبوه:

طاف يبغي نجوة ... من هلاك فهلك

ليت شعري ضلّة ... أيّ شيء قتلك

والمنايا رصد ... للفتى حيث سلك

كلّ شيء قاتل ... حين تلقى أجلك

العقد الفريد (٤ / ١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان أبو إدريس الخولاني -تابعي- إذا حدث بحديث: (يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي) جثا على ركبتيه. 

سير الأعلام (٤٨/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كان العباس رضي الله عنه جهوريَّ الصوت، حتى إنه يريد غلمانه وهم بالغابة، فيقف على جبل سَلْعٍ، فيناديهم فيسمعم. والغابة نحو تسعة أميال

سير الأعلام (٩٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمره ٢٥ سنة. 

سير الأعلام (٢/١١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

. فضل التفرُّغ للعبادة يوم الجمعة

️ قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - و هو يتحدّث عن خصائص يوم الجمعة: 

إنه اليوم الذي يُستحب أنْ يُتفرغ فيه للعبادة، و له على سائر الأيام مَزِيَّةٌ بأنواع من العبادات، واجبة و مستحبة، 

فالله سبحانه جعل لأهل كلِّ ملة يومًا يتفرغون فيه للعبادة، و يتخلون فيه عن أشغال الدنيا، فيوم الجمعة يوم عبادة، 

و هو في الأيام كشهرِ رمضانَ في الشهور، و ساعة الإجابة فيه كليلة القدر في رمضان؛ 
و لهذا من صح له يوم جمعته و سلم، سلمت له سائرُ جمعته، و من صح له رمضان و سلم، سلمت له سائر سنته، و من صحت له حجته وسلمت له، صح له سائر عمره، فيوم الجمعة ميزان الأسبوع، و رمضان ميزان العام، و الحج ميزان العمر"

  زاد المعاد ( ١/٣٩٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  :

‏أعظم كرامة "للمؤمنين"
فإنما تحصل يوم الجمعة
فإن فيه بعثهم إلى قصورهم في الجنة
و هو يوم المزيد 
و هو يوم عيد لهم في الدنيا
و يوم فيه يسعفهم الله بطلباتهم
و هذا كله حصل لهم بسببه
فمن شكره و حمده و أداء القليل من حقه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن نكثر من الصلاة عليه في هذا اليوم

زاد المعاد 1\364

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

توفيت فاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي عنها وعمرها ٢٤ سنة على الصحيح، وأكثر من قيل فيها: إنها عاشت ٢٩ سنة. 

سير الأعلام (١٢١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

انقطع نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من قبل فاطمة. 

سير الأعلام (١٢٢/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أفقه نساء الأمة على الإطلاق: عائشة رضي الله عنها. 

سير الأعلام (١٣٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عائشة أصغر من فاطمة بـ ٨ سنوات، وكانت رضي الله عنها امرأة بيضاء جميلة، يقال لها: الحميراء. ولا يُعلم امراة أعلم منها، ولم يحب النبي صلى الله عليه امرأة حبها، وتوقف الذهبي في التفضيل بينها وبين خديجة، مع أنه يميل إلى أفضلية خديجة.

سير الأعلام (١٣٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله :


السّنّــــة مقدّمـــــة
على قول كلّ قائل
وحُجّة على كلّ عالم وجاهل


    الأحكام الكبير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله


 تسمية الجنة: دار السلام، وفي إضافتها إلى السلام ثلاثة أقوال،
أحدها: أنها إضافة إلى مالكها السلام سبحانه.
الثاني: أنها إضافة إلى تحية أهلها، فإن تحيتهم فيها سلام.
الثالث: أنها إضافة إلى معنى السلامة، أي: دار السلامة من كل آفة ونقص وشر،
و الثلاثة متلازمة، وإن كان الثالث أظهرها


بدائع الفوائد (٦٠١/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:


«إن المسلمين لم يفتحوا البلدان إلا بعد أن فتحوا القلوب أولاً بالدعوة الى الإسلام وبيان محاسنه بالقول والفعل


الشرح الممتع (٦٣/٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه: 


ركعةٌ بالليل خيرٌ من عشرين بالنهار".


موسوعة ابن ابي الدنيا( 347/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله 


 فإن السنة مقرونة بالجماعة كما أن البدعة مقرونة بالفرقة،  فيقال: أهل السنة والجماعة؛  كما يقال: أهل البدعة والفرقة.


الإستقامة (1/42)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَاَلَ اْلشّيْخ مُحَمّدُ بْنُ صَاَلِحٍ اْلعُثَيْمِينَ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ 


 ڪان بعض السلف إذا قيل له اتق الله ارتعدَ ،
 حتى يسقط ما في يده" 


 شرح رياض الصالحين( ٥٤٤/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله:


فالعمل على نشر السنة واجب،وتعليمها من أفضل القربات وأجل الطاعات. 


مجموع فتاوى ابن باز (٥٤/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:


اﻟﺪّﻳﻦ ﻛﻠّﻪ ﺧُﻠﻖ . ﻓﻤﻦ ﺯاﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺨﻠﻖ
 ﺯاﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺪﻳﻦ.


 مدارج السالكين ٢٩٤/٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً 


قال ابن قتيبة: « أي نختبركم بالشر؛ لنعلم كيف صبركم، وبالخير؛ لنعلم كيف شكركم 


 تاؤيل مشكل القرآن ٣٣٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

✨من السنة تغير المكان بين صلاة الفرض والسنة :

‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

‏ أيعجِزُ أحدُكم إذا صلّى أن يتقدَّمَ أو يتأخَّرَ أو عن يمينِهِ أو عن شمالِهِ يعني السُّبحةَ


‏الألباني (ت ١٤٢٠)، صحيح ابن ماجه ١١٨٢  •  صحيح

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:


من نوى الخير وعمل منه مقدوره وعجز عن إكماله كان له أجر عامل 


 مجموع الفتاوى (٢٢ /٢٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال المنتصر بالله :

لذة العفو أعذب من لذة التشفي 

- سير أعلام النبلاء ( ٤٤/١٢) -

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*ولوقًا عندهم*- لوّق الله صورهم وألآق وجوههم ولقّاهم البلاء وألقى عليهم الدمار واللعنة في الحال- *فوق جميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام*.
 فهذه صفة أناجيلهم. فاحمدوا الله تعالى أيها المسلمون على السلامة والعصمة.




حزم
ابن حزم في الفصل
٣٣/٢ 
ط/ عميرة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو العميثل أبياتا جمعت خلال المكارم:

*فاصدق، وعفَّ، وبرَّ، وارفق، واتئِد*
    *واحْلِم، ودارِ،وكاف، واصبر، واشجعِ*
*والطف، ولِنْ، وتأنَّ، وانصُرْ، واحتملْ*
   *واحزمْ، وجدَّ، وحامِ، واحملْ، وادفعِ*
*هذا الطريق إلى المكارم مهيعاً*
   *فاسلك فقد ابصرت قصد المهيع*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

*《 والله سبحانه إذا أراد أن يرحم عبدًا ؛ أسكن في قلبه الرأفة والرحمة ، وإذا أراد أن يعذبه ؛ نزع من قلبه الرحمة والرأفة ، وأبدله بهما الغلظة والقسوة 》.*

 |[ كتاب الروح (250) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:* 

*المُشرِكون كانوا يَدعون ﷲ إذا اضطروا فَيُجيب دُعاءهُم ، فكيف بالمؤمنين*

 *جامع المسائل (٧١/١)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﻞ رحمه الله تعالى 

اﻥَّ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺒﺎﺩًﺍ ﺗﺤﻴﺎ ﺑﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ، ﻭﻫﻢ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺴُّﻨﺔ


   ‏الإبانة (188)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى : ﴿إِنّا نَحنُ نَزَّلنَا الذِّكرَ وَإِنّا لَهُ لَحافِظونَ﴾

قال الشيخ ابن سعدي :

أي : في حال إنزاله وبعد إنزاله، ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له من استراق كل شيطان رجيم، وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله ﷺ، واستودعه في قلوب أمته، وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها والزيادة والنقص، ومعانيه من التبديل، فلا يحرف مُحرِّفٌ معنى من معانيه إلا وقيض الله له من يبين الحق المبين، وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين. 

*ومن حفظه أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم، ولا يُسلط عليهم عدوًّا يجتاحُهم.*


[ تيسير الكريم الرحمن ص٤٨٩ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال حاتم الأصم - رحمه الله - :

*《 ‏رأيت الناس يتحاسدون فنظرت في قوله تعالى : ‏( نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم ) ، ‏فتركت الحسد ؛ لأنه إعتراض على قسمة الله 》.*
‏ |[ مختصر منهاج القاصدين (28) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قــال إبـراهـيم بـن أدهـم رحمـہ اللـہ:*

« سيأتيـﮯ علـﮯ النَّـاس زمـانٌ يُرَى النـاس فيـﮯ صـورة أُنـاس، وقـلوبهم قلوب الذئـاب، شـابُّهـم شـاطـر، وصبيهم عـارم، وشيخهـم لا يأمـر بِالمعـروف، ولا ينهـﮯ عـن المُنڪر، الفـاسق فيهـم عزيـز، والمؤمـن فيهـم حقيـر.»

【 مَوسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا : ٥٣/٤ 】*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشَّيخ العلّامة بن السِّعدي -رحمه اللَّه-: " فإنَّ الإنسان مجبولٌ على الإقتداء بصاحبه وجليسه, والأرواح جنودٌ مُجنَّدةٌ يقود بعضها بعضًا إلى الخير أو إلى ضدِّه ".[«‎#بهجة٠قلوب٠ال  أبرار» (٢٠٠)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.          .. الْجَهْلُ نَوْعَانِ.. 

.. قالَ الإمام ابن قيِّم الجوزيَّة -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَىٰ-:

"الْجَهْلُ نَوْعَانِ:

• عَدَمُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْحَقِّ النَّافِعِ.
• وَ عَدَمُ الْعَمَلِ بِمُوجَبِهِ وَ مُقْتَضَاهُ.

فَكِلَاهُمَا جَهْلٌ؛ لُغَةً وَ عُرْفًا وَ شَرْعًا وَ حَقِيقَةً.

قَالَ مُوسَى: ﴿أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام المروزي رحمه الله 


 لا نَعلَــمُ طاعــةً يَدفَــعُ الله بها العذابَ مِثْلَ الصَّلاة 


تعظيم قدر الصلاة  ( ٢٣٠ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله- :*

« فما ٲذنب عبد ذنبا ٳلا زالت عنه نعمة من الله بحسب ذلك الذنب فٳن تاب وراجع رجعت ٳليه ٲو مثلها ، وٳن ٲصر لم ترجع ٳليه ٲي النعمة ...
ولا تزال الذنوب تزيل عنه نعمة حتى تسلب النعم كلها » .

( طريق الهجرتين 271 )*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله : ﴿ وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ ﴾

قال الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

هو الموت بالإجماع؛ كما قال في الآية الأخرىٰ عن الكفار : ﴿ وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ حَتَّى أَتَانَا الْيَقِينُ ﴾، وقال صلىٰ الله عليه وسلم « أما عثمان بن مظعون؛ فقد جاءه اليقين من ربه » قاله لما مات عثمان،

وقال المسيح: ﴿ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَمَا كُنْتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا ﴾، فهذه وصية الله للمسيح، وكذلك لجميع أنبيائه ورسله وأتباعهم، قال الحسن: لم يجعل الله لعبده المؤمن أجلا دون الموت .

 مدارج السالكين (١٨٤/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

‏إن من استعد للقاء الله، انقطع قلبه عن الدنيا ومافيها ومطالبها، وخمدت من نفسه نيران الشهوات، وأخبت قلبه الى الله، وعكفت همته على الله ومحبته وإيثار مرضاته واصبح قلبه يقول بقول الله تعالى: ( مَا عِندَكُمْ يَنفَدُ ۖ وَمَا عِندَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ ).

‎طريق الهجرتين٢٧٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((الداء والدواء)) (ص: 473) : ((والمحبة المحمودة هي المحبة النافعة التي تجلب لصاحبها ما ينفعه في دنياه وآخرته، وهذه المحبة هي عنوان سعادته والضارة هي التي تجلب لصاحبها ما يضره في دنياه وآخرته، وهي عنوان شقاوته)) اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن_حجر رحمه اللّٰه:

«فإنّا نجد من سرعة مرّ الأيام ما لم نكن نجده في العصر الذي قبل عصرنا هذا وإن لم يكن هناك عيش مستلذّ والحق أنّ المراد نزع البركة من كلّ شيء حتّى من الزّمان وذلك من علامات قرب السّاعة». 

 فتح الباري (١٣/١٩).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«إذا رُزقت يقظةً فصُنها في بيت عُزلة
فإنَّ أيدي المعاشرة نهَّابة، واحذر معاشرة البطَّالين! فإنَّ الطَّبع لصٌّ، لا تُصادقنَّ فاسقًا، ولا تثق إليه فإنَّ من خان أوَّل مُنعِمٍ عليه لا يفي لك».

  بدائع الفوائد ٣ /٢٢٨.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ⁧‫ابن تيمية‬⁩ رحمه الله:
‏وأما خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه فلا يحصي عدد من قتله (من الكفار) إلا الله، وقد انكسر في يده في غزوة مؤتة تسعة أسياف.

‏ منهاج السنة 84/8

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أحمد بن حرب: "عبدتُ الله خمسين سنة فما وجدت حلاوة العبادة حتى تركت ثلاثة أشياء: تركت رضا الناس حتى قدرت أتكلم بالحق، وتركت صحبة الفاسقين حتى وجدت صحبة الصالحين، وتركت حلاوة الدنيا حتى وجدت حلاوة الأخرى" 

(سير أعلام النبلاء:11/34).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أحب لحبها السودان حتى
أحب لحبها سود الكلاب

فقد أحب سوداء، فأحب جنس السواد، حتى في الكلاب، وهذا كله مرض في القلب. 

ابن تيمية، الفتاوى (١٣٤/١٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا يحزن على عائشة إلا من كانت أمه. 

سير الأعلام (١٨٥/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *وليس الشأنُ في العمل ؛ إنما الشأن في حفظ العمل مما يفسده ويحبطه* .


[ الوابل الصيب (٢٩) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏كان أبو ذر رضي الله عنه يقول : " يا أيها الناس إني لكم ناصح إني عليكم شفيق صلُّوا في ظلام الليل لوحشة القبور وصوموا في حرِّ الدنيا لحرِّ يوم النشور وتصدقوا مخافة يومٍ عسير لعظائم الأمور "(تاريخ دمشق ٢١٤/٦٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بلال بن سعد:

"أخٌ يلقاك فيذكرك بالله خير لك من أخ يعطيك الدنانير".

الزهد للإمام أحمد (٢٢٧٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

. فضل التفرُّغ للعبادة يوم الجمعة

️ قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - و هو يتحدّث عن خصائص يوم الجمعة: 

إنه اليوم الذي يُستحب أنْ يُتفرغ فيه للعبادة، و له على سائر الأيام مَزِيَّةٌ بأنواع من العبادات، واجبة و مستحبة، 

فالله سبحانه جعل لأهل كلِّ ملة يومًا يتفرغون فيه للعبادة، و يتخلون فيه عن أشغال الدنيا، فيوم الجمعة يوم عبادة، 

و هو في الأيام كشهرِ رمضانَ في الشهور، و ساعة الإجابة فيه كليلة القدر في رمضان؛ 
و لهذا من صح له يوم جمعته و سلم، سلمت له سائرُ جمعته، و من صح له رمضان و سلم، سلمت له سائر سنته، و من صحت له حجته وسلمت له، صح له سائر عمره، فيوم الجمعة ميزان الأسبوع، و رمضان ميزان العام، و الحج ميزان العمر"

زاد المعاد ( ١/٣٩٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  :

‏أعظم كرامة "للمؤمنين"
فإنما تحصل يوم الجمعة
فإن فيه بعثهم إلى قصورهم في الجنة
و هو يوم المزيد 
و هو يوم عيد لهم في الدنيا
و يوم فيه يسعفهم الله بطلباتهم
و هذا كله حصل لهم بسببه
فمن شكره و حمده و أداء القليل من حقه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن نكثر من الصلاة عليه في هذا اليوم

 زاد المعاد 1\364

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

‏و هكذا كثير من الناس يسمع منك ويرى من المحاسن أضعاف أضعاف المساوىء فلا يحفظها ، ولا ينقلها ، ولا تناسبه. فإذا رأى سقطة أو كلمة عوراء وجد بغيته وما يناسبها فَجَعَلَهَا فاكهتَه وَنقلَه.

مدارج السالكين (٤٠٦/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏أئمة البدع و الأهواء* 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 رحمه الله :

"يسقون الناس شراب الكفر و الإلحاد في آنية أنبياء الله و أوليائه،
 و يلبسون ثياب المجاهدين في سبيل الله و هم في الباطن من المحاربين لله و رسوله ،
 و يظهرون كلام الكفار و المنافقين في قوالب ألفاظ أولياء الله المحققين ".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢صـ٣٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

القلبُّ إذا قَلت خَطَايَاهُ أسرَعت دمعَتُه 

مجموع رسائل ابن رجب (1-262)  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيّم (رحمه الله):

وإذا أذنب العبد المؤمن الموحد المتبع لسبيله وسنة رسوله، استغفر له حملة العرش ومن حوله. 

[الجواب الكافي (354)].

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> قال الإمام ابن القيّم (رحمه الله):
> 
> وإذا أذنب العبد المؤمن الموحد المتبع لسبيله وسنة رسوله، استغفر له حملة العرش ومن حوله. 
> 
> [الجواب الكافي (354)].


وبعد

الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ 
وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا 
فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) غافر.

ومن هذه الآيه نرى أن الاستغارعام لكل من كانت هكذا صفته من المؤمنين ولا خصوصية لأحد 
إلا إذا اعتمد رحمه الله على حديث لم أصل إليه فيه تخصيص فالأمر يكون كما قال رحمه الله .

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً ،،،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابو عمرو ابن الصلاح في: 
 طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية (1/ 254)
"وغير خاف استغناء العلماء والعقلاء - قبل واضع المنطق أرسطاطاليس وبعده - ومعارفهم الجمة عن تعلم المنطق، وإنما المنطق عندهم - بزعمهم - آلة صناعية تعصم الذهن من الخطأ، وكل ذي ذهن صحيح منطقي بالطبع".

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ومن هذه الآيه نرى أن الاستغفار عام لكل من كانت هكذا صفته من المؤمنين ولا خصوصية لأحد 
> إلا إذا اعتمد رحمه الله على حديث لم أصل إليه فيه تخصيص فالأمر يكون كما قال رحمه الله .


بل اعتمد على ما ورد فى نفس الاية وسأظلله بالاحمر
{الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ  الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ  بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ  رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا  فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا  وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ  وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ * رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ  الَّتِي وَعَدْتَهُمْ وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ * وَقِهِمُ  السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ  يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ  وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }


> وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا


  إسم الايمان هنا  -المؤمن الذي له سيئات  تاب منها 



> وَقِهِمُ  السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ


*{                      وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ } أي: الأعمال السيئة وجزاءها، لأنها                      تسوء صاحبها. { وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ } أي:                      يوم القيامة [ ص 733 ] { فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ } لأن رحمتك لم تزل                      مستمرة على العباد، لا يمنعها إلا ذنوب العباد وسيئاتهم، فمن                      وقيته السيئات وفقته للحسنات وجزائها الحسن. { وَذَلِكَ } أي:                      زوال المحذور بوقاية السيئات، وحصول المحبوب بحصول الرحمة، {                      هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } الذي لا فوز مثله، ولا يتنافس                      المتنافسون بأحسن منه
قال ابن كثير 
حملة العرش.. يقولون إذا استغفروا للذين آمنوا : ( ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما ) أي : إن رحمتك تسع ذنوبهم وخطاياهم ، وعلمك محيط بجميع أعمالهم [ وأقوالهم ] وحركاتهم وسكناتهم ، ( فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك ) أي : فاصفح عن المسيئين إذا تابوا وأنابوا وأقلعوا عما كانوا فيه ، واتبعوا ما أمرتهم به ، من فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات ، ( وقهم عذاب الجحيم ) أي : وزحزحهم عن عذاب الجحيم ، وهو العذاب الموجع الأليم . ...........( وقهم السيئات ) أي : فعلها أو وبالها ممن وقعت منه ، ( ومن تق السيئات يومئذ ) أي : يوم القيامة ، ( فقد رحمته ) أي : لطفت به ونجيته من العقوبة ، ( وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) . 
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :
(والشرير يجد لذة وراحة 
في إيصال شره للناس،وكثير من الناس لا يهنأ له عيش في يومٍ
 لا يؤذي فيه أحداً!!! ).


|[ مدارج السالكين(٢٩۰/۱) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

صلاح لغةالفقهاء :
قل :عد الذكر بالسَّبحة.
ولاتقل:السُبحة
.سهم الألحاظ . لابن الحنبلي(رقم1)

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> بل اعتمد على ما ورد فى نفس الاية وسأظلله بالاحمر
> {الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ  الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ  بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ  رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا  فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا  وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ  وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ * رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ  الَّتِي وَعَدْتَهُمْ وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ * وَقِهِمُ  السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ  يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ  وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }  إسم الايمان هنا  -المؤمن الذي له سيئات  تاب منها 
> 
> *{                      وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ } أي: الأعمال السيئة وجزاءها، لأنها                      تسوء صاحبها. { وَمَنْ تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ } أي:                      يوم القيامة [ ص 733 ] { فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ } لأن رحمتك لم تزل                      مستمرة على العباد، لا يمنعها إلا ذنوب العباد وسيئاتهم، فمن                      وقيته السيئات وفقته للحسنات وجزائها الحسن. { وَذَلِكَ } أي:                      زوال المحذور بوقاية السيئات، وحصول المحبوب بحصول الرحمة، {                      هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } الذي لا فوز مثله، ولا يتنافس                      المتنافسون بأحسن منه
> قال ابن كثير 
> حملة العرش.. يقولون إذا استغفروا للذين آمنوا : ( ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما ) أي : إن رحمتك تسع ذنوبهم وخطاياهم ، وعلمك محيط بجميع أعمالهم [ وأقوالهم ] وحركاتهم وسكناتهم ، ( فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك ) أي : فاصفح عن المسيئين إذا تابوا وأنابوا وأقلعوا عما كانوا فيه ، واتبعوا ما أمرتهم به ، من فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات ، ( وقهم عذاب الجحيم ) أي : وزحزحهم عن عذاب الجحيم ، وهو العذاب الموجع الأليم . ...........( وقهم السيئات ) أي : فعلها أو وبالها ممن وقعت منه ، ( ومن تق السيئات يومئذ ) أي : يوم القيامة ، ( فقد رحمته ) أي : لطفت به ونجيته من العقوبة ، ( وذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) . 
> *




ولكن مع كل الذي طرحت فهو ليس بدليل 
لأنه لا دليل هناك وكلامك كله  تكرار لرأي ابن القيم .
لا تتعجل أخي محمد نحن مع كتاب الله .
أقول فإن أنا تبت أيدعو لي الملك فيقول اللهم اغفر ليوسف بن سلامة .
هذا ما قرره ابن القيم رحمه الله .
ما زلنا وما زلت مع صيغة الجمع ولن تخرج الى صيغة المفرد إلا بقرينة 
وليس هناك قرينة .
وربي أعلم وأجل ،،،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك فِي الْقِرَاءَة الأولى ثمَّ نسخت تِلَاوَته معنى، وَلم يطلع عَلَيْهِ ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا. وَالْمرَاد بالاستئناس الاسْتِئْذَان بتنحنح وَنَحْوه عِنْد الْجُمْهُور. وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ عَن مُجَاهِد: حَتَّى تستأنسوا: تتنحنحوا أَو تنخموا، وَأخرج ابْن أبي حَاتِم بِسَنَد ضَعِيف من حَدِيث أبي أَيُّوب قَالَ: قلت: يَا رَسُول الله} هَذَا السَّلَام فَمَا الِاسْتِئْنَاس؟ قَالَ: يتَكَلَّم الرجل بتسبيحة وَتَكْبِيرَة وَيَتَنَحْنَح فَيُؤذن أهل الْبَيْت. وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق قَتَادَة. الاسْتِئْذَان ثَلَاثًا، فَالْأولى ليسمع، وَالثَّانيَِة لِيَتَأَهَّبُوا لَهُ، وَالثَّالِثَة أَن شاؤوا أذنوا وَإِن شاؤوا أَرَادوا. والاستئناس فِي اللُّغَة طَالب الإيناس وَهُوَ من الْأنس بِالضَّمِّ ضد الوحشة، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: معنى: تستأنسوا، تستبصروا ليَكُون الدَّاخِل على بَصِيرَة فَلَا يُصَادف مَا لَا يكره صَاحب الْمنزل أَن يطلعوا عَلَيْهِ. وَأخرج من طَرِيق الْبَراء، قَالَ: الِاسْتِئْنَاس فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب[**
*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> ولكن مع كل الذي طرحت فهو ليس بدليل 
> لأنه لا دليل هناك وكلامك كله  تكرار لرأي ابن القيم .
> لا تتعجل أخي محمد نحن مع كتاب الله .
> أقول فإن أنا تبت أيدعو لي الملك فيقول اللهم اغفر ليوسف بن سلامة .
> هذا ما قرره ابن القيم رحمه الله .


قلت: لا أرى تعارض بين كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وبين كلامك فإنه يقول كما تقول بأن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين الذين يتبعون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان كثير الاستغفار والتوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى.
خرج ابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث  عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
"مَن بات طاهرًا بات في شِعارِه مَلَكٌ فلَمْ يستيقِظْ إلّا قال المَلَكُ: اللَّهمَّ اغفِرْ لعبدِك فلانٍ فإنَّه بات طاهرًا".
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: ((الملائكةُ تصلِّي على أحدكم ما دام في مُصلَّاه، ما لم يُحدِثْ: اللهمَّ اغفرْ له، اللهمَّ ارحمْه، لا يزال أحدُكم في صلاةٍ ما دامت الصلاةُ تحبسُه، لا يمنعه أن ينقلبَ إلى أهلِه إلا الصلاةُ))؛ (البخاري:659).
وخرج البخاري في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
" إنَّ لِلَّهِ مَلائِكَةً يَطُوفُونَ في الطُّرُقِ يَلْتَمِسُونَ أهْلَ الذِّكْرِ، فإذا وجَدُوا قَوْمًا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ تَنادَوْا: هَلُمُّوا إلى حاجَتِكُمْ قالَ: فَيَحُفُّونَهُم  ْ بأَجْنِحَتِهِمْ إلى السَّماءِ الدُّنْيا ... الحديث.
وفي آخر الحديث أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول لملائكته:
"فأشهدكم أنِّي قدْ غَفَرْتُ لهمْ"، قالَ: يقولُ مَلَكٌ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ: فيهم فُلانٌ ليسَ منهمْ، إنَّما جاءَ لِحاجَةٍ. قالَ: هُمُ الجُلَساءُ لا يَشْقى بهِمْ جَلِيسُهُمْ". انتهى.
وفي هذا المعنى أحاديث:
https://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/123338/

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> لا تتعجل أخي محمد نحن مع كتاب الله .


انا لا اتعجل أنا اناقش فقط للاستفادة فأعرض لك ما عندى وانت لك حق الرد
أخبر الله جل وعلا  في آية سورة غافر
 أن حملة العرش والملائكة الذين حول العرش ينزهون  ربهم، ويخضعون له، ويخصون المؤمنين التائبين بالاستغفار، ويدعونه بأن  ينجيهم من النار، ويدخلهم الجنة، ويحفظهم من فعل الذنوب والمعاصي: الَّذِينَ  يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ  وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا  وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا  وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ [ غافر: 7-9]

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> قلت: لا أرى تعارض بين كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وبين كلامك فإنه يقول كما تقول بأن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين الذين يتبعون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان كثير الاستغفار والتوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى.
> خرج ابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث  عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
> "مَن بات طاهرًا بات في شِعارِه مَلَكٌ فلَمْ يستيقِظْ إلّا قال المَلَكُ: اللَّهمَّ اغفِرْ لعبدِك فلانٍ فإنَّه بات طاهرًا".
> وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: ((الملائكةُ تصلِّي على أحدكم ما دام في مُصلَّاه، ما لم يُحدِثْ: اللهمَّ اغفرْ له، اللهمَّ ارحمْه، لا يزال أحدُكم في صلاةٍ ما دامت الصلاةُ تحبسُه، لا يمنعه أن ينقلبَ إلى أهلِه إلا الصلاةُ))؛ (البخاري:659).
> وخرج البخاري في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
> " إنَّ لِلَّهِ مَلائِكَةً يَطُوفُونَ في الطُّرُقِ يَلْتَمِسُونَ أهْلَ الذِّكْرِ، فإذا وجَدُوا قَوْمًا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ تَنادَوْا: هَلُمُّوا إلى حاجَتِكُمْ قالَ: فَيَحُفُّونَهُم  ْ بأَجْنِحَتِهِمْ إلى السَّماءِ الدُّنْيا ... الحديث.
> وفي آخر الحديث أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول لملائكته:
> "فأشهدكم أنِّي قدْ غَفَرْتُ لهمْ"، قالَ: يقولُ مَلَكٌ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ: فيهم فُلانٌ ليسَ منهمْ، إنَّما جاءَ لِحاجَةٍ. قالَ: هُمُ الجُلَساءُ لا يَشْقى بهِمْ جَلِيسُهُمْ". انتهى.
> وفي هذا المعنى أحاديث:


نعم
قال الامام ابن باز رحمه الله 
*قال الحافظ ابنُ القيم رحمه الله تعالى في فوائد ذكر الله تعالى:*
(السادسة والستون: أنَّ الملائكة تستغفر للذاكر كما تستغفر للتائب،

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ومن هذه الآيه نرى أن الاستغفار عام لكل من كانت هكذا صفته من المؤمنين ولا خصوصية لأحد 
> إلا إذا اعتمد رحمه الله على حديث لم أصل إليه فيه تخصيص فالأمر يكون كما قال رحمه الله .


بعد كل ما نقلته على صحة تخصيص الامام ابن القيم الاستغفار فى الاية بالتائبين بل ونقلت كلام المفسرين للاية وظننت انت انه ايضا من كلام ابن القيم-وبِغَضّ النظر  عن ان التخصيص من الاية نفسها
أريد أن أدخل  معك أخى الفاضل يوسف بن سلامة فى خلاف جوهرى
وهو الضرب بعرض الحائط بفهم السلف والائمة المتقدمين- مع ان كلام هؤلاء مبنى على العلم الراسخ للكتاب والسنة وانهم الائمة الداعين الى تجريد المتابعة للكتاب والسنة- فكلامهم هو المورد العذب الزلال والمعين الصافى الذى ينهل منه الشاربون
الخلاف بينى وبينك انك دائما تقلل من قيمة فهم السلف وتقلل من قيمة النقل عنهم- فمنقول
او تقليد او غيره من الالفاظ التى توهن من اتباع هؤلاء الائمة الاعلام - وطبعا الدليل جاهز وهو ذم التقليد- والجواب هؤلاء الائمة لا يتكلمون فى اصل من الاصول  او مسألة عقدية او حتى مسألة فى التفسير الا باتباع منهج السلف فى الاستدلال
 وبخصوص ما انتقدت فيه الامام ابن القيم بتخصيص الاية بالتائبين نقلت لك كلام المفسرين من اهل السنة فى تفسير الاية وهو مطابق تماما لكلام ابن القيم حتى انك ظننت انه كلام ابن القيم وانا نقلته من كتب التفسير-
 والذى اريد ان اقرره هنا حينما اخير بين الاخذ برأيك وبين كلام ابن القيم فانه مما لا شك فيه ان كلام الامام ابن القيم متضمن لفهم ائمة التفسير للاية
 وانت ضربت بعرض الحائط بهذا كله لما ظهر لديك من العموم ولم تلتفت الى سياق الاية واخذت بأول النص فقط كمن وقف على قوله تعالى[فويل للمصلين ولم يكمل
]مشكلتك ان تققل من اهمية من ينقل عن الائمة- وتسميه منقول-
وألاحظ استياءك ممن ينقل عن اهل العلم ....
وسأكشف هنا عن جواب سؤالك 



> قرآت يوماً كتاباً لشيخ وضع كتاباً لمقرر في الجامعة  الإسلامية في المدينة النبوية وأنا سعيد برؤية شيخ يكتب كالعلماء القدامى .  وتنتهي مقدمته ويبدأ استيائي استياء عارم بقوله 
> أنها مقدمة للشيخ الفلاني من كتابه الفلاني .
> 
> أرجل يضع مقرراً دراسياً لجامعة علمية شرعية 
> ولا يقدر على وضع مقدمة لكتابه بقلبه ولسانه على قدر نفسه .
> 
> ألا فليعلم المؤمن أن هناك منقول مقبول ومنقول  يُبقي المرء سجين نفسه وسجين الجهل  والتعالم .


هذا ليس سجين الجهل بل هذا فى اعظم الجنان يشرب من المورد العذب الزلال يستقى من فقه هؤلاء الائمة الاعلام- نقل مقدمة ابن القيم لعلمه بقدر هؤلاء العلماء ومدى  تضمن كلامهم للفوائد الجمَّة التى لا نظير لها


> وتنتهي مقدمته ويبدأ استيائي استياء عارم بقوله 
> أنها مقدمة للشيخ الفلاني من كتابه الفلاني .
> 
> أرجل يضع مقرراً دراسياً لجامعة علمية شرعية 
> ولا يقدر على وضع مقدمة لكتابه بقلبه ولسانه على قدر نفسه


اتريد رأيى
الجواب 
هذا الرجل فعل افضل ما يكون بوضع مقدمة ابن القيم فهى خير من ان يكتب مقدمة لنفسه لانها لن تكون ببهاء وجمال مقدمة ابن القيم بل تزيد كتابه حسنا الى حسن
*********
هذه مقتطفات تبين بعض مقاصدى
تُعدُّ قضيةُ فَهمِ السَّلَفِ قَضيةً مِحوريَّةً في المدرسةِ  السَّلَفيَّةِ في القديمِ والحديث، وليس المعاصِرة فقط؛ فهي من الأصولِ  الكبرى التي تميَّزت بها عن غيرِها من المدارس، فكما أنَّ المدرسةَ  الكلاميَّةَ تُميَّزُ عن غيرها من المدارسِ بقضيَّةِ تقديمِ العَقلِ على  النَّقلِ، ومحاكمة النَّقل إلى الأصولِ العقليَّةِ؛ فإنَّ المدرسةَ  السَّلَفيَّةَ تُميَّزُ بالتَّسليمِ لِفَهمِ السَّلَفِ، والانطلاقِ منه في  فَهمِ النُّصوصِ الشَّرعيَّةِ.

  ومُقتضى هذا أنَّ القاصِدَ إلى نقدِ السَّلَفيَّة في أصلِها  الذي امتازت به يجبُ عليه أن يتتبَّعَ ذلك الأصلَ، ويحرِصَ على الوقوفِ على  أهمِّ ما قيل فيه، وأن يحِّررَ مقالاتِ أئمَّةِ السَّلَفيَّة فيه،  ويحدِّدَ أصولَ أدلَّتِهم؛ لأنَّهم المُؤسِّسون لهذا الأصلِ المِحوريِّ،  وذلك لا يكونُ إلَّا بجمعِ  مقالاتِ أئمَّةِ السَّلَفِ المتقدِّمين،  ومقالاتِ ابن تيميَّةَ وابنِ القيِّم في هذه القضيَّة
لم يستخدِمْ أئمَّةُ السَّلَف المتقدِّمون جملةَ (فهم  السَّلَف)، وإنَّما استعملوا عبارات أخرى، كقولِهم: (ما عليه الصَّحابةُ،  ما عَمِل به السَّلَفُ، ما قاله أئمَّةُ الهدى)، ونحوها من العبارات.
  ومع ذلك فتحديدُ المراد بفَهمِ السَّلَف عند المتقدِّمين من  أئمَّة السَّلَف مُهمٌّ في نقاشنا للأستاذ العَجَمي؛ لأنَّه يكرِّرُ  مِرارًا أنَّ السَّلَفيَّة المُعاصِرة أتت بمعنًى جديدٍ لفَهمِ السَّلَف  ليس موجودًا عند المتقدِّمين؛ فإثباتُ أنَّ أئمَّةَ السَّلَف يقرِّرون هذا  الأصلَ، وأنَّهم يقصِدون به الإجماعَ: ينقضُ أصلًا من الأصولِ الأساسيَّةِ  التي بنى عليها نَقدَه!

  والاحتجاجُ بفهم أئمَّة السَّلَف وما كانوا عليه من الفَهم  للدِّين، والاستدلالُ عليه: قديمٌ؛ فقد تشكَّل في زمنِ الصَّحابة -رضي الله  عنهم -، ودعا إليه عددٌ من الصَّحابة ومَن بعدهم، وكلَّما ظهر جيلٌ  ذَكَر  الجيلَ الذي قبلَه.
  ومن أشهر الأقوال في ذلك قولُ ابنِ مسعود -رضي الله عنه-:  ((إنَّ الله نظَرَ في قلوب العباد، فوجد قلبَ محمَّدٍ خيرَ قلوبِ العباد،  فبَعَثه برسالته، ثمَّ نظر في قلوبِ العبادِ بعد قلبِ محمَّدٍ، فوجد قلوبَ  أصحابه خيرَ قلوبِ العباد، فاختارهم لصُحبةِ نبيِّه ونُصرةِ دينه؛ فما رآه  المسلمون حَسَنًا فهو عند الله حَسَنٌ، وما رآه المسلِمون قبيحًا فهو عند  اللهِ قبيحٌ)
..................فمذهب السلف أسلم وأعلم وأحكم، لا كما يدعيه المخالفون، باختلاف نحلهم  ومذاهبهم، فتارة يقول أهل السياسة والملك: إنهم لم يمهدوا قواعد الحكم  والسياسة والتدبير لانشغالهم بالعلم والعبادة، وتارة يدعي أهل التصوف أنهم  ما حققوا المقامات والأحوال لانشغالهم بالجهاد والقتال وهكذا...
وفي تحديد مفهوم السلف، قال سبحانه: وَالسَّابِقُونَ  الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم  بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ [التوبة: 100]، فالسلف اسم يجمع الصحابة فمن بعدهم ممن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وفي الصحيح: ((خير الناس قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، ثم الذين يلونهم..)) 
وهذه الخيرية خيرية علم وإيمان وعمل، ولقد حكى ابن تيمية رحمه  الله الإجماع على خيرية القرن الأول ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم..  وأنهم أفضل من الخلف في كل فضيلة           .
ولقد اعتصم أهل السنة والجماعة بحجية فهم السلف الصالح من  الصحابة والتابعين فعصمهم هذا من التفرق والضلال، فقالوا بما قال به السلف،  وسكتوا عما سكتوا عنه، ووسعهم ما وسع السلف
والحق  أن (كل هؤلاء محجوبون عن معرفة مقادير السلف، وعمق علومهم، وقلة تكلفهم،  وكمال بصائرهم، وتالله ما امتاز عنهم المتأخرون إلا بالتكلف والاشتغال  بالأطراف التي كانت همة القوم مراعاة أصولها، وضبط قواعدها، وشد معاقدها،  وهممهم مشمرة إلى المطالب العالية في كل شيء، فالمتأخرون في شأن، والقوم في  شأن آخر، وقد جعل الله لكل شيء قدراً) .
وقال ابن رجب رحمه الله: فمن عرف قدر السلف، عرف أن سكوتهم عما  سكتوا عنه من ضروب الكلام، وكثرة الجدل والخصام، والزيادة في البيان على  مقدار الحاجة؛ لم يكن عيا، ولا جهلا، ولا قصورا، وإنما كان ورعاً وخشية  لله، واشتغالاً عما لا ينفع بما ينفع..........

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

مزيد بيان
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: إن أهل السنة والحديث المشتغلين بعلم الرسول    صلى الله عليه وسلم    وعلم بطانته من أصحابه هم أعلم الناس بهذا الموروث فتكون أحوالهم في  الديانة علما وفهما وعملا واعتقادا لها ثِقَلُها واعتبارها في فهم مراد  الله ورسوله ولهذا كان الأخذ بالفتاوى الصحابية والآثار السلفية أولى من  آراء المتأخرين وفتاويهم

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*السلف أعلم بالقرآن الكريم:* لأنه نزل بلسانهم وهم أفصح العرب لسانا ولذلك لم يبتدعوا في دينهم شيئا. قال السيوطي رحمه الله: وقد وجدت السلف قبل الشافعي أشاروا إلى ما أشار إليه من أن سبب الابتداع هو الجهل بلسان العرب(  *السلف أعلم بتفسير القرآن الكريم:* لأنهم  أعلم بلغته وأحرص على معرفة تفسيره وحفظهِ وتعلمهِ ولهذا كان من أحسن طرق  تفسير القرآن بعد القرآن وبعد السنة هو التفسير بأقوال الصحابة والتابعين. قال الحاكم رحمه الله: ليعلم طالبُ العلم أن تفسير الصحابي الذي شهد الوحي والتنزيل عند الشيخين حديث مسند
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه للخوارج: جئتكم من عند أصحاب رسول الله وليس فيكم منهم أحدا وعليهم نزل القرآن وهم أعلم بتأويله
-  إن من شعارِ أهلِ السنّة بيانَ عِظَم منزلة الصحابةِ والسلف الصالح عندهم  حتى صاروا يذكرون ذلك من جملة عقائدهم. قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: أصول  السُنّة عندنا التمسك بما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله    صلى الله عليه وسلم   والاقتداء بهم وترك البدع
 قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: من كان منكم متأسيا فليتأس بأصحاب محمد   صلى الله عليه وسلم   فإنهم كانوا أبر هذه الأمة قلوبا وأعمقها علما وأقلها تكلفا وأحسنها حالا، قوما اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه    صلى الله عليه وسلم   وإقامة دينه فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم واتّبعوهم في آثارهم فإنهم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم

*فوائد وثمرات فهم الكتاب والسنة على فهم السلف الصالح:*   التمسك بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه   صلى الله عليه وسلم   وإجماع السلف الصالح معصومٌ من التفرقِ والاختلاف وتضاربِ العقولِ والأهواء. 
 النظر في عمل السلف وفهمِهم للدليل شاهدٌ على صحة الاستدلال ومصدق له فعمل  السلف بالدليل مخلِّص له من شوائب الاحتمالات ورافعٌ للإشكالات. قال  الشاطبي رحمه الله: يجب على كل ناظر في الدليل الشرعي مراعاة ما فهم منه  الأولون وما كانوا عليه في العمل فهو أحرى بالصواب وأقوَم في العلم والعمل
 عدم الوقوع في الباطل من القول والعمل لأن كل ما سكت عنه الصحابة والسلف  وتكلم فيه الخلف كان السكوت فيه أوْلى وأليَقُ ولم يأت فيه الخلف إلا بباطل  من القول وزورا. 
 ومن الفوائد: حسم مادة الابتداع والضلال: لأن بعض فِرَق الضلال يحرف  النصوص لنصرة مذهبه وتأييد بدعته، وفهم السلف الصالح لهذه النصوص هو الفيصل  وهو الحق وليس دونه إلا الضلال والشِّقاق قال تعالى   (فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُم بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوا ۖ وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ)

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

مما ميز علم السلف عمن جاء بعدهم، قربهم من عهد الرسالة، وتمكنهم من  اللغة وأدوات الاستنباط بالسليقة، مع تفرغهم للعلم، غالبا ، وإقبالهم عليه ،  وبذلهم الوسع فيه، ووجودهم في بيئة معينة على ذلك، وهذا ، أو أكثره ،  يفقده المتأخر ، لا سيما مع بعد العهد ، وتعقد الحياة وأساليبها ، وأنماط  المعيشة .
  وأما المذاهب الأربعة فقد امتازت فوق ذلك على توفر همم الأفذاذ من  العلماء على خدمتها، جمعا، وتنقيحا، وشرحا، وتعليقا، ومراجعة، وتمحيصا، مما  جعل منها بناء محكما ، يستوعب عامة الأبواب الفقهية، ولا يكاد يخرج عنها  إلا النوازل المستجدة التي لم تكن في عصرهم ، أو عصر من بعدهم، مع كون  أصولهم، وكثير من فروعهم، ترشد إلى حكم هذه النوازل، إذا أحاط الفقيه بها،  وأحسن النظر فيها.
  إذا لم يكن في المسألة إجماع، فالمعيار الذي يحكم به بصحة قول أو خطئه  هو الدليل الشرعي، فكل قول يؤخذ منه ويرد، كما قال مالك رحمه الله.


 من جاء بفهم جديد لنص من الكتاب أو السنة، نُظر في فهمه، وطريقة  استنباطه، ومدى موافقتها لقواعد الاستنباط الصحيحة، فيقبل منه ما وافق ذلك،  وهذا لا يتصور في أكثر آيات القرآن الكريم، وإنما يتصور في بعض الآيات  التي أشكل تفسيرها على المتقدمين، أو أن يكون قوله جامعا لأقوال من سبقه،  أو منتزعا منها، وذلك أن الصحابة والتابعين أولوا القرآن عناية تامة،  ونقلوا في تفسيره ما أخذوه عن نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يفتهم من ذلك  إلا الشيء اليسير.
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
 " وأما التفسير الثابت عن الصحابة والتابعين : فذلك إنما قبلوه لأنهم قد  علموا أن الصحابة بلغوا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لفظ القرآن ومعانيه  جميعا ، كما ثبت ذلك عنهم .." . 
 " وهل يتوهم عاقل أنهم كانوا إنما يأخذون منه مجرد حروفه ، وهم لا  يفقهون ما يتلوه عليهم ، ولا ما يقرؤونه ، ولا تشتاق نفوسهم إلى فهم هذا  القول ، ولا يسألونه عن ذلك ، ولا يبتدئ هو بيانه لهم ؟ هذا مما يعلم  بطلانه ، أعظم مما يعلم بطلان كتمانهم ما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله." .  
 " فقولنا بتفسير الصحابة والتابعين : لعلمنا بأنهم بلغوا عن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم ما لم يصل إلينا إلا بطريقهم، وأنهم علموا معنى ما أنزل  الله على رسوله ، تلقيا عن الرسول ؛ فيمتنع أن نكون نحن مصيبين في فهم  القرآن ، وهم مخطئون . 
 وهذا يُعلم بطلانه ، ضرورة ، عادة وشرعا." انتهى . 
 انظر : "بغية المرتاد" (330-332) . 
 وأما السنة فقد تولى العلماء –عبر قرون- جمعها، وشرحها، والاستنباط  منها، ومع ذلك فقد يجد المجتهد مجالا في تصحيح حديث ضُعّف، أو العكس، أو  استنباط معنى خفي، أو ترجيح معنى على معنى، وفضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء.
 وينظر للفائدة : رسالة "فهم السلف الصالح" للدكتور عبد الله بن عمر الدميجي ، وفقه الله . 
 والحاصل : أن باب الاجتهاد مفتوح لمن يملك أدواته، وإنما يجب الحذر من  اجتهاد إنسان لم يملك أدوات الاجتهاد، فلا علم له باللغة، ولا بطرق  الاستنباط، ولا بجمع الأدلة في الموطن الواحد، فهذا قلما يصيب، بل يأثم  باجتهاده، ويفتن نفسه وغيره بالكلام في دين الله بغير علم، وما أكثر هؤلاء  في هذه الأزمنة.
 جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (5/ 25): "  هل باب الاجتهاد مغلق أم غير مغلق؟
 وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه. . وبعد: باب الاجتهاد لم يغلق بل هو مفتوح : لأهل العلم والإيمان والبصيرة في  كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكلام من سلف من أصحاب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعهم بإحسان من أهل العلم والإيمان.
 أما من ليس كذلك : فالواجب عليه سؤال أهل الذكر، كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم.
 وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
 اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
 عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز" انتهى.
  وجاء في " الموسوعة الفقهية " (1 / 40- 43) :
 " من استطاع أن يجتهد : فعليه أن يجتهد ؛ متى توفرت له أسبابه ، وتوفرت  فيه شروطه التي سنبينها بالتفصيل - إن شاء الله - في الملحق الأصولي لهذه  الموسوعة.
 ومن العجب :أن بعض هؤلاء المغالين يقول: إنه يكفي الشخص ليكون مجتهدا أن  يكون لديه مصحف ، وسنن أبي داود وقاموس لغوي، فيصبح بذلك مجتهدا لا حاجة  له إلى تقليد إمام من أئمة المسلمين، فلو أنه يكتفي بالمصحف وبسنن أبي داود  والقاموس لكان صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم مجتهدين؛ لأنهم  إما عرب خلص، أو نشأوا في بيئة عربية خالصة، وشاهدوا أحداث التنزيل، وقريبو  عهد برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذلك الادعاء يكذبه الواقع...
 ومن العجب أن أكثر هؤلاء الذين يدعون الاجتهاد ، ويدعون إليه في هذه  الأيام : لا يحسن أحدهم أن يقرأ آية صحيحة من المصحف، فضلا عن أن يستنبط  منها حكما شرعيا !!
 فأقل ما يجب أن يتصف به المجتهد : أن يكون متعمقا في اللغة العربية،  عالما بالناسخ والمنسوخ، والعام والخاص والمطلق والمقيد، إلى غير ذلك مما  يتطلب إعدادا خاصا ، لا يتوفر إلا للقلة القليلة المتفرغة...
 إقفال باب الاجتهاد:
  ما إن أهل القرن السادس الهجري ، حتى نادى بعض العلماء بإقفال باب الاجتهاد، وقالوا: لم يترك الأوائل للأواخر شيئا !!

 وكانت حجتهم في ذلك : قصور الهمم وخراب الذمم، وتسلط الحكام المستبدين،  وخشية أن يتعرض للاجتهاد من ليس أهلا له، إما رهبة أو رغبة، فسدا للذرائع :  أفتوا بإقفال باب الاجتهاد.

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

اتباع السلف  أصبح شعارًا لأهل السنة وأصلا من أصولهم
علم السلف أتم وأحكم وأسلم وأعلم من فهم غيرهم ممن جاؤوا بعدهم, لأنهم كانوا أعرف الناس بالحق.
 - أصل وقوع الضلال هو الإعراض عن قهم كتاب الله تعالى كما فهمه السلف
 ولذا ظهرت التيارات الفكرية.
 إن كثيرا من المخالفين للسلف رجعوا إلى الوحي وما فهمه السلف بعد أن ذاقوا مرارة البعد عنه , فأقروا على أنفسهم بالخطأ.

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

يقول د. عبد الله الدميجي  ” المراد بفهم السلف للنصوص  الشريعة هو ما علمه وفقهه الصحابة والتابعون وأتبعاهم من مجموع النصوص  الشرعية أو آحادها مرادً لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يتعلق بمسائل  الدين العلمية والعملية مما أُثر عنهم من قول أو فعل أو تقرير , وهذا يقتضي  إجماعهم أو إطباق جمهورهم على ذلك الفهم , او انتشار قول آحادهم وظهوره مع  عدم وجود مخالف منهم لذلك الفهم . 

 كما يُخرج اجتهاد أفراد الصحابة أو مَن دونهم , وما فهموه من بعض النصوص  الشرعية , أو اختلفوا في فهمه , وتعددت آراؤهم , أو لم ينتشر ذلك عنهم ,  أو جانب الصواب فيها بعضهم , فهذا يُعد قولاً أو فهماً لبعض السلف , وليس  هو فهم السلف والفرق بين الامرين واضح . 
 وعليه ففهم السلف هو ما فهموه مراداً لله تعالى ولرسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم من تلك النصوص , ومستندهم في معرفة مراد الرب تعالى من كلامه ما  يشاهدونه من فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهديّه , وهو يفصّل القرآن  ويفسره , فما أمرهم به فعلوه ,وما نهاهم عنه تركوه , وما أخبرهم به صدقوه ,  وما أشكل عليهم فهمه سألوه ..” شبهات العصرانيين 

 قال  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في تلبيس الجهمية
 ” والطريق إلى معرفة ما جاء به الرسول  أن تعرف ألفاظه الصحيحة وما فسرها به الذين تلقوا عنه اللفظ والمعنى ولغتهم  التي كانوا يتخاطبون بها وما حدث من العبارات وتغير من الاصطلاحات ” 

 وقال في المقدمة ” ونحن نعلم أن القرآن قرأه الصحابة والتابعون  وتابعوهم، وأنهم كانوا أعلم بتفسيره ومعانيه، كما أنهم أعلم بالحق الذي بعث  اللّه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمن خالف قولهم وفسر القرآن بخلاف  تفسيرهم فقد أخطأ في الدليل والمدلول جميعًا . ومعلوم أن كل من خالف قولهم  له شبهة يذكرها إما عقلية وإما سمعية ”
 ولقد كان لهم قدم السبق في الفهم لعوامل عدة منها اللغة , ومعايشتهم  التنزيل , وملازمة صاحب الوحي المعصوم , الذي قد جلّى لهم كثيراً من الامور  ومناطاتها ,” فقد أورثهم ذلك مزيد فهم لا يشاركه فيه غيرهم ! ” 

 قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
 ” للصحابة فهم في القرآن يخفى  على أكثر المتأخرين كما أن لهم معرفة بأمور من السنة وأحوال الرسول لا  يعرفها أكثر المتأخرين فإنهم شهدوا الرسول والتنزيل وعاينوا الرسول وعرفوا  من أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله مما يستدلون به على مرادهم ما لم يعرفه أكثر  المتأخرين الذين لم يعرفوا ذلك فطلبوا الحكم ما اعتقدوا من إجماع أو قياس ”  

 ويقول الشاطبي في تعداد مرجحات الاعتماد على بيان الصحابة ” مباشرتهم  للوقائع والنوازل، وتنزيل الوحي بالكتاب والسنة؛ فهم أقعد في فهم القرائن  الحالية وأعرف بأسباب التنزيل، ويدركون ما لا يدركه غيرهم بسبب ذلك،  والشاهد يرى ما لا يرى الغائب فمتى جاء عنهم تقييد بعض المطلقات، أو تخصيص  بعض العمومات؛ فالعمل عليه صواب، وهذا إن لم ينقل عن أحد منهم خلاف في  المسألة، فإن خالف بعضهم؛ فالمسألة اجتهادية.” فهذه المعرفة لها أثرها  الكبير في مزيد اختصاصهم في فهم معاني ما أنزل الله في كتابه لا تظهر الا  بمعرفة سبب نزولها , وهذه الخاصية لا تكون الا لاؤلئك الذين شاهدوا التنزيل  وفهموا التأويل .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

أشار الشيخ ابن عثيمين إلى  تناقض وبطلان قول من قال: "طريق السلف أسلم، وطريق الخلف أحكم" بقوله:  "أولا: فيه تناقض، لأنهم قالوا: طريق السلف أسلم، ولا يُعقل أن تكون  الطريقة أسلم وغيرها أعلم وأحكم، لأن الأسلم يستلزم أن يكون أعلم وأحكم،  فلا سلامة إلا بعلم بأسباب السلام،ة وحكمة في سلوك هذه الأسباب.. ثانيا:  أين العلم والحكمة من التحريف والتعطيل؟. ثالثا: يلزم منه أن يكون هؤلاء  الخالفون أعلم بالله من رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، لأن طريقة السلف  هي طريقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه.. فهذه العبارة باطلة حتى وإن  أرادوا بها معنى صحيحا". الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، أصل من أصول أهل  السنة، بل كل أصولهم ترجع إليه، ومن ثم يجب علينا أن نجعلهما ـ بفهم سلف  هذه الأمة ـ منهجنا في حياتنا، وأن نعتصم ونتمسك بهما، وفي ذلك نجاة من  الانحراف، وأمان من الضلال.

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> هذا الرجل فعل افضل ما يكون بوضع مقدمة ابن القيم فهى خير من ان يكتب مقدمة لنفسه لانها لن تكون ببهاء وجمال مقدمة ابن القيم بل تزيد كتابه حسنا الى حسن
> *********




حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

ومن هذا الذي قال لك أنها كانت مقدمة لابن القيم .
أتريد أن تطأ سطح القمر برعشة قلم .
لا ما كانت مقدمة لابن القيم .
وهذا الكلام الذي قلته من قبل ومن بعد مجانب للحق والحقيقة .
ولم آتكلم معك عن عقيدة السلف  سوى مرة واحدة في 
موضوع خلق الملائكة  فكيف تزعم أنك على علم بعقيدتي .
وما أوردتُه  في خلق الملائكة هو عقيدة السلف 
وأظهرتُ قول القاضي أبا يعلى وأظهرتَ بطريقتك 
أنه من الضعفاء وأنا معه . وأنا لا أزن شسع نعله رحمه الله .
وهذا قولي في كل علماء السلف وصحابة رسول الله
وهم رأس الأمر كله .
ومع هذا زعمتَ أنك على خلاف جوهري معي .

وأبيتُ أن أدخل معك في معركة الظل 
لأنك لا تعلم الفرق بين الحوار والدرس .
 وتقعد ألف سنة حتى تقرر أمراً وتريد من كل الناس أن يقرأوا 
ما تنزله عليهم كالمطر كعدد أوراق الشجر .
 وتخالف ابن باز في معركة الظل 
وأنت تصفه بالإمام وتأخذ بقول البراك ولم تصفه بأنه إمام . 
وابن باز والله أعلم كما أراه أتقى وأعلم وأحكم من البراك 
بقدر يعلمه أهل العلم ولا أزكيه على الله أحسبه كذلك .
وكنت كل هذا سأضعه في موضوع
 معركة الصفات بين التفويض والتعطيل والإثبات
 ولكني لم أنشط بقدر الله لإكمال الموضوع .

وبعد

قلتُ يجب أن يكون لدينا القدرة علي الموازنة في الطرح العلمي . 
ولم أعترض علي أسلوبك جملة وتفصيلاً كما تصور للناس .
وقد شكرتك أكثر من مرة علي جميل  عرضك مع أنه كان طويلاً .
.....
ثم لوكنت أضع خلاف منهج السلف وعقيدته 
لقام لي إخوة في هذا المتتدى يظهرون عوار أوتنكب أوخطأ 
ما أنا عليه وهم أعلم منك في عقيدة السلف ومنهجه بعشرات المرات .
فاتق الله  الذي خلقك من نطفة .

ولي كلمة أخرى أرجؤها لوقت أزكي وأحكم  
في مكانه الذي يلزم أن يكون فيه وليس هنا . 
وليس لك الحق بأي وجه في الحديث معي هنا في هذا المكان  
حاشا الحديث عن استغفار ملائكة العرش للمؤمنين .
 وحشو وتطويل منك أراه يدل على قلة علمك في المسألة . 
وربنا والله العظيم يقول

وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا

كان عليك إن كنت تعلم بمنهج السلف في تبليغ العلم أن تتريث 
وتضع كل مسألة انتقدتَها عليّ في موضوعها وموضعها الذي وضعت فيه .
حرام أخي والله حرام هذا الذي فعلتَه وسردته وزعمته .
وربنا سبحانه يقول

وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ،،،

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> وليس لك الحق بأي وجه في الحديث معي هنا في هذا المكان  
> حاشا الحديث عن استغفار ملائكة العرش للمؤمنين .
>  وحشو وتطويل منك أراه يدل على قلة علمك في المسألة .





> وليس لك الحق بأي وجه في الحديث معي هنا في هذا المكان


أنا اخى الفاضل أبدى رأيى فقط وأجيب على أسألتك من منظور فهمى لكلام السلف- وهذا منتدى لمناقشة القضايا العقدية والفكرية ويحق لكل أحد أن يبدى رأية بغض النظر ان كان  قوله  صوابا او خطأ-ولا وصاية لأحد على احد - الفاصل بين الجميع الحجة والبرهان


> وليس لك الحق بأي وجه في الحديث معي


انا لا اتحدث مع احد الا اذا رأيت تجاوبا فى النقاش- اما من يتجنب الحديث فأنا انقل وجه الحق فى المسألة طبعا حسب اعتقادى- والكل له هذا الحق -الحق لا يعرف بالرجال اعرف الحق تعرف اهله 


> وحشو وتطويل منك أراه يدل على قلة علمك في المسألة .


 لا يمكن ان تجعل نفسك الخصم والحكم فى نفس الوقت دع القارئ من يقرر قلة العلم من كثرته-وهل هذا حشو او لا -
وما نقلته اصول مهمة لفهم منهج السلف- يسميهم به الكثير بالحشوية- فصنيعى هو الموروث عن هؤلاء  الذين سماهم البعض الحشوية- 
والتطويل فيه مزيد فوائد للقارئ والمشاهد  انا لا انظر للمسألة بنقاش مجرد  محصور بين متحاورين بل آخذ فى الاعتبار القارئ والمتابع وليس  الغرض من النقاش نقاش مجرد  بل الغرض افادة المستفيد- واستثمار ما يمكن استثماره فى بيان منهج السلف -الافادة عندى بلا حدود لا تقف عند حد- وتأسيا بالنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى كل حين ومكان يبلغ دعوته
وأنت تذكرنى بثلاثة اشخاص صلوا وراء امام قال الاول لقد أطلت فى القراءة وقال الثانى بل قصرت وقال الثالث احسنت - فما الضابط لهؤلاء؟

وقلة العلم وكثرته مسألة نسبية-
 وأنا والحمد لله لم أدعى يوما اننى عالم او حتى طالب علم -انا متعلم على سبيل النجاة لم ارفع نفسى فوق هذه المنزلة يوما ما -ولم اتعدى قدْرِى -كل ما أرجوه من الله ان يتوفنى على الاسلام هذا هو الذى نُصْبَ عينى دائما فى كل احوالى ولحظاتى وحين انام وحين اقوم فى كل وقت -أسأل الله ان يتوفنى مسلما-أسأل الله الوفاة على الاسلام


> في هذا المكان


فى هذا المكان يحق لكل أحد ان ينتقد انتقادا بناءا - ولتعلم ان هذا مجلس حوار ونقاش وليس مجلس  محصور فى التدريس فقط-هنا يناقش الرأى والرأى الاخر- ما دام صاحب الرأى الاخر عرض رأيه وسطر به قلمه-فلا يسأل بعد ذلك منتقديه عن الانتقاد-بل لا يسعه الا التمادى فيما هو فيه -او الرجوع الى الحق



> حاشا الحديث عن استغفار ملائكة العرش للمؤمنين .


أنت ابديت ما تراه فى معنى الاية وانا ابديت  ما فهمته من كلام اهل العلم ما الاشكال فى ذلك


> حرام أخي والله حرام هذا الذي فعلتَه وسردته وزعمته .


 كل ما فعتله وسردته وزعمته هى فوائد من كلام اهل العلم وهى  للارشاد والبيان فقط  ليس المقصود منها شئ وراء ذلك ليس المقصود منها التقليل ولا الانتقاص من قدر احد وانت اخى الفاضل يوسف بن سلامة لك كامل التقدير والتوقير والمحبة- فالنقاش  والاختلاف في الرأي فى مثل هذه المسائل لا يفسد للود قضية -هذه المسائل ليست متعلقة بشئ يوجب العداوة او البغضاء فكلنا حريص على نشر العلم النافع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 




> قلت: لا أرى تعارض بين كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وبين كلامك فإنه يقول كما تقول بأن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين الذين يتبعون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان كثير الاستغفار والتوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى.
> خرج ابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث  عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال أبو حاتم الرازي رحمه الله:
قلتُ لأحمد بن حنبل: كيف نجَوتَ...؟ 
فقال لي: يا أبا حاتم ، *لو وُضِعَ الصِدقُ على جرح برأ..!* 
 تاريخ دمشق : ( ٥ / ٣٢٠ ) ]

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي                       قلت:  لا أرى تعارض بين كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وبين كلامك فإنه يقول كما تقول  بأن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين الذين يتبعون سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذ أن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان كثير الاستغفار والتوبة إلى  الله سبحانه وتعالى.


*بارك الله فيك
لا اشكال فى  أن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين
والدليل ما ذكره الاخ الفاضل* 
*عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي
 وكذلك حملة العرش
                    يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا - وهذا من جملة فوائد                      الإيمان وفضائله   فالمؤمن بإيمانه تسبب لهذا الفضل                      العظيم*
الاشكال الذى أورده الاخ الفاضل يوسف ابن سلامة هل الاية خصت التائبين فكان جوابه 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف بن سلامة                        ومن هذه الآيه نرى أن  الاستغفار عام لكل من كانت هكذا صفته من المؤمنين ولا خصوصية لأحد 
> إلا إذا اعتمد رحمه الله على حديث لم أصل إليه فيه تخصيص  فالأمر يكون كما قال رحمه الله .


فكان الجواب

والاية خصت  المؤمنين التائبين بالاستغفار وذلك فى قوله تعالى *{                      فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا }*
  اما قول الاخ الفاضل


> أن  الاستغفار عام لكل من كانت هكذا صفته من المؤمنين ولا خصوصية لأحد


 الجواب بل الاية خصت التائبين بالاستغفار كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 



> إلا إذا اعتمد رحمه الله على حديث لم أصل إليه فيه تخصيص  فالأمر يكون كما قال رحمه الله


بل الدليل الذى اعتمد عليه الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله بالتخصيص هو فى نفس الاية فيكون الامر كما قال رحمه الله 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي                      فإنه يقول كما تقول  بأن الملائكة تستغفر للمؤمنين


 نعم قال الامام ابن القيم * في فوائد ذكر الله تعالى:*
(السادسة والستون: أنَّ الملائكة تستغفر للذاكر كما تستغفر للتائب
أثبت العموم والتخصيص
فهل يمكن بعد ذلك ان نقول كما قال الاخ الفاضل 
  لا أرى تعارض بين كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وبين كلامك
  ..............هل وضحت الفكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عن أبي فراس الأسلمي رضي الله عنه قال : نادى رجلٌ فقال يا رسولَ اللهِ ما الإيمانُ قال : 

*الإخلاصُ*

 الألباني
صحيح الترغيب ٣
قـال شـيخ الإسـلام ابـن تيـمـية 
           رحــمه الله تـعالـــﮯ : 

فإن الأعمال تتفاضل بتفاضل ما في القلوب من الإيمان والإخلاص، وإن الرجلين ليكون مقامهما في الصف واحداً، وبين صلاتيهما كما بين السماء والأرض.

 【منهاج السنة】 ٢٢١/٦

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى

‏"و ما أكثر ما تفعل النفوس ما تهواه ظانة أنها تفعله طاعة لله".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٨صـ٢٠٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

فوايد اليوم من فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ج١٠ : 

- العشق مرض نفساني، وإذا قوي أثر في البدن، فصار مرضا في الجسم. ص١٢٩ 

- العشق هو المحبة المفرطة الزائدة على الحد الذي ينبغي. ص١٣١

- والجمهور لا يطلقون هذا اللفظ - العشق- في حق الله. ص١٣١ 

- والعشق مذموم مطلقا لا يمدح لا في محبة الخالق ولا المخلوق. ص١٣١ 

- وهو - أي العشق- مقرون كثيرا بالفعل المحرم. ص١٣١ 

- إذا ابتلي بالعشق وعف وصبر، فإنه يثاب على تقواه لله. ص١٣٣ 

- والإنسان قد يبغض شيئا، فيبغض لأجله أمورًا كثيرة بمجرد الوهم والخيال، وكذلك يحب شيئا، فيحب لأجله أمورًا كثيرة؛ لأجل الوهم والخيال. ص١٣٤ 

- والقلب إنما خلق لأجل حب الله تعالى. ص١٣٤ 

- وحيث ابتلي بالعشق فلنقص محبته لله وحده. ص١٣٥ 

- والرسل صلى الله عليهم وسلم بعثوا لتقرير الفطرة وتكميلها، لا لتغيير الفطرة وتحويلها. ص١٣٥ 

- وليكن هجيراه: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. فإنها بها تحمل الأثقال، وتكابد الأهوال، وينال رفيع الأحوال. ص١٣٧ 

- وليصبر على ما يعرض له من الموانع والصوارف، فإنه لا يلبث أن يؤيده الله بروح منه، ويكتب الإيمان في قلبه. ص١٣٧ 

- جنس الحسنات أنفع من جنس ترك السيئات. ص١٤٥ 

- العبادة: اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة. ص١٤٩ 

- والدين يتضمن معنى الخضوع والذل. ومن خضع لإنسان مع بغضه له لا يكون عابدا له، ولو أحب شيئا ولم يخضع له لم يكن عابدا له. ص١٥٢ وص١٥٣

- المُعبّد: الذي عبّده الله، فذلله ودبره وصرفه. وبهذا الاعتبار المخلوقون كلهم عباد الله. ص١٥٤ 

- ومن ظن أن الخضر عليه السلام وغيره سقط عنهم الأمر - أي العبادة- لمشاهدة الإرادة ونحو ذلك، كان قوله هذا من شر أقوال الكافرين بالله ورسوله. ص١٥٧ 

* قال الوالد: يوجد كثير من الصوفية يقولون بذلك، وبعض يؤمن به ولا يصرح. والله المستعان

إبراهيم المبدّل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و عند المسلمين من العلوم الإلهية الموروثة عن خاتم المرسلين ما ملأ العالم نورا و هدى".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢صـ٨٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ‎#إبن_تيمية رحمه الله:

"الألفة والاجتماع ،مقرونان بالسنة
والفرقة والاختلاف مقرونة بالبدعة"

الاستقامة١/٢٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وهذه التي دلت عليه الآثار والسنة النبوية 
واقوال اهل العلم جاءت موافقة لصريح المنقول والمعقول 



> نعم
> قال الامام ابن باز رحمه الله 
> *قال الحافظ ابنُ القيم رحمه الله تعالى في فوائد ذكر الله تعالى:*
> (السادسة والستون: أنَّ الملائكة تستغفر للذاكر كما تستغفر للتائب،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

" إن اللَّذّةَ و الفرحةَ و طيبَ الوقتِ، و النَّعيـمَ الـذّي لا يمكنُ التَّعبيرُ عـنه، إنّما هــو فـي: معـرفةِ اللهِ سبـحانه و تعـالى، و توحـيده، و الإيمانِ بـه، و انفـتاحِ الحقـائقِ الإيمـانية، و الـمعارف الـقرآنيّة ".

[مجموع الفـتاوى (٢٨ / ٣١)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏"و عند المسلمين من العلوم الإلهية الموروثة عن خاتم المرسلين ما ملأ العالم نورا و هدى".

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢صـ٨٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عدم اجتماع مسجدٍ و قبرٍ في الإسلام

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  :
«فلا يجتمع في دين الإسلام مسجدٌ وقبرٌ، بل أيُّهما طرأ على الآخَر مُنِع منه وكان الحكمُ للسابق، فلو وُضِعَا معًا لم يَجُز، ولا يصحُّ هذا الوقفُ ولا يجوز، ولا تصحُّ الصلاةُ في هذا المسجد لنهيِ رسول الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم عن ذلك، ولعنِه مَن اتَّخذ القبرَ مسجدًا أو أوقد عليه سراجًا، فهذا دين الإسلام الذي بعث الله به رسولَه ونبيَّه، وغربتُه بين الناس كما ترى».

[«زاد المعاد» (٣/ ٥٧٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

البلاء العظيم من الشيطان لا من مجرد النفس فإن الشيطان يزيّن لها السيئات و يأمرها بها و يذكر لها ما فيها من المحاسن .
مجموع الفتاوى (14/289 - 290)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#لماذا_سمي_الروم  _ببني_الأصفر*

قال القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى : 
( وفي تسمية الروم ب " بني الأصفر "قولان :
_ أحدهما : ماقاله ابن الانباري : أن جيشا من الحبشة غلبوا على ناحيتهم في بعض الدهر فوطئوا نساءهم ، فولدن أولادا صفرا .
_ والثاني : قاله أبو إسحاق الحربي ، وهو أنهم نسبوا إلى الأصفر بن الروم بن عيصر بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم . وهذا أشبه من القول الأول .)

" المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم "
( ٣ /٦١١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪قال ‏الألباني رحمه الله تعالى:*

*《لا يــجوز إظـهار الثـديين عند الرضاعة للأب أو للمحارم أو للنساء.》*

 *(الهدى والنور الشريط 442)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قيل لأبي حازم: يا أبا حازم أما ترى قد غلا السعر؟ فقال: 

"وما يغمكم من ذلك؟ إن الذي يرزقنا في الرخص هو الذي يرزقنا في الغلاء" .

حلية الأولياء 3 / 239

قال أبو حازم: 

"كيف أخاف الفقر ولمولاي ما في السموات وما في الأرض وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى" .

لقناعة لابن أبي الدنيا ص49

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*•-قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:*
*الجنة ليس فيها شمس ولا قمر ولا ليل ولانهار ولكن تعرف البكرة والعشية بنور يظهر من قبل العرش* 
*| مجموع الفتاوى (٨٣/٥).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال وهب بن الورد رحمه الله:

*لم نجد شيئًا أرق لهذه القلوب ولا أشد استجلابًا للحق من قراءة القرآن لمن تدبره.*
  مجموع رسائل ابن رجب: [٢٦٣/١].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال زيد بن أسلم ، رحمه الله :*

*‏« لا تشغلنك ذنوب العباد عن ذنوبك، ولا تقنط العباد من رحمة الله وترجوها لنفسك ».*
‏
*‏[ تاريخ الاسلام 657/6 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" قال الشيخ العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله تعالى :- 
  الاشخاص الذين عندهم انحراف في الفكر أو انحراف في السيرة والمنهج وهم مشهورون عند الناس فلا بأس أن يذكروا بأسمائهم وأن يحذر من منهجهم ..

 " الأجوبة المفيدة صفحة (172)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

#قال كعب :

إن الرَّجُلينِ كانا صديقينِ في الدنيا، فَيَمُرُّ أحدُهما بصاحبه وهو يُجَرُّ إلى النار، فيقول له أخوه : واللهِ ما بقي لي إلا حسنةً واحدةً أنجو بها، خُذها أنت يا أخي فتنجو بها مما أرى، وأبقى أنا وإياكَ من أصحاب الأعراف .
قال : فيأمرُ اللهُ بهما جميعًا فيدخلان الجنة.

الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي، (ج١٦)(ص٤٨)﻿

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ‎ابن الجوزي رحمه الله:

 "إبليس إنما يتمكَّن من الإنسان على قدر قلَّة العلم

 فكلَّما قلَّ علم الإنسان كثر تمكّن إبليس مِنه

 وكلَّما كثر العلم قلَّ تمكّنه منه".

 [تلبيس إبليس ص ٣٣٤]
‏✿‏✿‏✿‏✿‏✿  ‏✿‏✿‏✿‏✿‏✿

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال_ألإمام_ابن_ا  قيم  _ رحمه الله تعالى _  عَنِ الصِّيَامِ:

هُوَ لجَامُ المُتَّقِينَ، وَجُنَّةُ المُحَارِبِينَ، ورِيَاضَةُ الأبرَارِ وَالمُقرَّبِينَ  ، وَهُوَ لِرَبِّ العَالمِينَ مِن بَينِ سَائرِ الأعمَالِ "!. 

 _  [ زَادُ المعَادِ (٢/٣٠) ].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي فيها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير، واجعل الموت راحة لي من كل شر)[45] أخرجه مسلم.

تحفة الأخيار ببيان جملة نافعة مما ورد في الكتاب والسنة من الأدعية والأذكار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كانت فاطمة رضي الله عنها إذا كان يوم *الجمعة* 

أرسلت غلاماً لها ينظر لها الشمس،

فإذا أخبرها أنها تدلت للغروب،

أقبلت على الدعاء إلى أن تغيب.

فتح الباري - كتاب الجمعة ( ۱۹۲۲)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

* قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :* 

*《الأعمال كلها تُضاعف بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلا الصيام ، فإنه لا ينحصر تضعيفه في هذا العدد ، بل يضاعفه الله عز وجل أضعافاً كثيرة بغير حصر عدد ، فإن الصيام من الصبر ، وقد قال الله تعالى :*
*{ إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب } ولهذا ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سمى شهر رمضان شهر الصبر .》* 

*  لطائف المعارف   (١٨٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪‏قال الإمام النووي - رحمه الله :*

*《أجمع العُلماءُ على استحباب ابتداء الدُّعاء بِالحمد للهِ تعالى والثّناء عليه ، ثم الصّلاة على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ، وكذلك تختم الدُّعاء بِهما ، والآثار في هذا الباب كثيرة معروفة .》*

*   كتاب الأذكار  ص (١١٧)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة البشير الإبراهيمي
         - رحمه الله تعالى -:

*《 يجب لليالي شهر رمضان المبارك أن تكون حية عند المسلمين ، لا بما هم عليه من السهرات الوقحة ، واللهو الماجن ، والشهوات القاتلة ،*

*فإن هذا النوع من الإحياء هو في حقيقته إماتة لحكمة الصوم ، وقتل لسره وخيره ، ومحو لروحانيته وآثاره النافعة 》.*

|[ آثار الإبراهيمي (2/293) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

عَن جَابِرٍ بنُ عَبدِ اللهِ الأنصَارِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ :

*《 إذَا صُمتَ فَليَصُم سَمعُكَ ، وبَصَرُكَ ، ولِسانُكَ عَن الكَذِبِ والمَأثَمِ ، ودَع أذَى الخَادِمِ ، وليَكُن عَلَيكَ وَقارٌ وسَكِينَةٌ يَومَ صَومِكَ ، ولا تَجعَل يَومَ فِطرِكَ وَيَومَ صَومِكَ سَوَاءً 》.*

 |[ المُصَنَّف لِابنِ أبِي شَيبَة (٨٨٨٠) ، 
شُعَبُ الإيمَانِ لِلبَيهَقِيِّ (٣٣٧٤) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

عباد الله :
لو سألتم أي واحد ما هي أمنيتك ؟
لقال : أمنيتي أن أعيش سعيدا ،
وأموت حميدا، وأبعث آمنا.

وهذه الأمنية تتحقق يقينا لكل من عمل صالحا وهو مؤمن، وما أيسر ذلك لمن يسره الله له.

[الضياء اللامع 180]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *▪‏قال زيد بن أسلم ، رحمه الله :*
> 
> *‏« *لا تشغلنك ذنوب العباد عن ذنوبك، ولا تقنط العباد من رحمة الله وترجوها لنفسك* ».*
> ‏
> *‏[ تاريخ الاسلام 657/6 ]


أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واياك رفع الله قدرك في الدارين ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: 

وبالجُملة ؛ فالعلم للقلبِ مثلُ الماء للسَّمك ، إذا فَقده ماتَ ، فنِسبةُ العلم إلى القلب كنِسبة ضَوء العَين إليها ، وكنِسبَة سَمع الأذن إليها ، وكنَسبة كلام اللِّسَان إليه ؛ فإذَا عَدِمَه كانَ كالعين العَميَاء ، والأذن الصَّمَّاء ، واللِّسان الأخرس!  .
ولهذا يَصفُ سبحانه أهلَ الجهل بالعَمى والصَّمَم والبَكَم ، وذلكَ صِفةُ قلوبِهم ، فَقَدَت العلمَ النافعَ فَبَقِيَت على عماها وصَمَمها وبَكَمِهَا .

[مفتاح دار السعادة...... ( ١ / ٣٠٧ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:
" من استقرأ أحوال العالم، تبيَّن له أن الله لم ينعم على أهل الأرض نعمة أعظم من إنعامه بإرساله صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
الجواب الصحيح(٣ / ٢٤٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال إسحاق بن حسان الكوفي: ماتت أهلي وتركت ولدا، فكتبت إلى أحمد بن حنبل أشاوره في التزوج، فكتب إليَّ: تزوج ببكر، واحرص على ألا يكون لها أم.


"الطبقات" 1/ 303

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قد ذكَر ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في زاد المسير، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى: (بِالْمُؤْمِنِي  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ)   قال: سمّاه باسمين من أسمائه.


أما تسميته بذلك معرّفًا بالألف واللام، فإنه لم يرِد تسميته صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم به في القرآن الكريم، ولا في السنة النبوية الشريفة.. 
وقد ذكَرَ أهلُ العلم أن اسمَي "الرؤوف" و"الرحيم" بالتعريف، لا يُطلق إلا على الله تعالى، كما قال المناوي رحمه الله في شرح الشفا: وأمّا بصيغة التعريف، فالظاهر أنه لا يجوز إطلاقهما على غيره سبحانه .. اهـ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال الشيخ بهجت البيطار رحمه الله :
حدثني بعض علماء الازهر قالوا : درسنا كتب التوحيد في الازهر فنشأت في نفوسنا شكوك وشبهات وكدنا نخرج من الاسلام، إلا أننا طالعنا كتب شيخ الاسلام فغرست الايمان في قلوبنا من جديد.
[  مذكرات سائح في الشرق العربي - الندوي ، ص 231 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لاتجعل لنفسك سيئات جارية ○.قال حبيب الفارسي رحمه الله :إن من سعادة المرء أن يموت وتموت معه ذنوبه .■ حلية الأولياء : (۱٥٢/٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك - رحمه الله - :《 قبيح بالرجل أن يذهب يأكل الطيبات ويترك أهله 》 |[ عمدة القاري (١٩٨/١١) ]|

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال إسحاق بن حسان الكوفي: ماتت أهلي وتركت ولدا، فكتبت إلى أحمد بن حنبل أشاوره في التزوج، فكتب إليَّ: تزوج ببكر، واحرص على ألا يكون لها أم.
> 
> 
> "الطبقات" 1/ 303


ما الحكمة ألا يكون لها أم ؟!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وجه من الوجوه ورأي من الآراء 
لئلا تتددخل فيما لايعنيها 
فمن اسباب المشاكل وكثرة الطلاق شكوى البنت لأمها ولعلها تنصحها لكن تزيد الطين بلة 
والله المستعان - طبعا على الغالب - والله أعلم 
ويوجد من الأمهات ما هن بألف رجل في جميع الأزمنة 
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 
هذا ما ترجح والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله :
" وَهَاهُنَا أَمْرٌ يَنْبَغِي التَّفَطُّنُ لَهُ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْكَبِيرَةَ قَدْ يَقْتَرِنُ بِهَا - مِنَ الْحَيَاءِ وَالْخَوْفِ، وَالِاسْتِعْظَا  مِ لَهَا - مَا يُلْحِقُهَا بِالصَّغَائِرِ، وَقَدْ يَقْتَرِنُ بِالصَّغِيرَةِ - مِنْ قِلَّةِ الْحَيَاءِ، وَعَدَمِ الْمُبَالَاةِ، وَتَرْكِ الْخَوْفِ، وَالِاسْتِهَانَ  ةِ بِهَا - مَا يُلْحِقُهَا بِالْكَبَائِرِ، بَلْ يَجْعَلُهَا فِي أَعْلَى رُتَبِهَا ". انتهى


المدارج (١/٣٣٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

|[ علامة العقل الصحيح :*

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :

فالعقل الصريح قليل في بني آدم؛ و لكن علامته متابعة ما جاء به الرسل عن الله تعالى؛ فإنّ العقل الصريح لا يخالف ذلك قط؛ بل لو وَحَّدَه لوجد الإيمان .

بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية (١٥٩/٥) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❐ قال العلامة #السِّعدي - رحمه الله - :
《 الدُّعاء للشَّخص ، مِن أدلِّ الدَّلائل على محبَّته ؛ لأنَّه لا يدعو إلَّا لمَن يحبُّه 》.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ #سفيان_الثوري -رحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تعالَىٰ-:

"ما استعدَّ لِلمَوتِ مَن ظنَّ أنَّهُ يعيشُ غدًا. 

والطَّاعاتُ تتفرَّعُ مِن ذِكرِ المَوتِ، والمعاصي تتفرَّعُ مِن نِسيانِهِ".

| "تَنبيهُ المغترِّين" (ص٤٠).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام البخاري، رحمه الله: "كنت أختلف إلى الفقهاء بمرو وأنا صبي، فإذا جئت أستحيي أن أسلم عليهم، فقال لي مؤدب من أهلها: كم كتبت اليوم؟
‏ فقلت: اثنين، وأردت بذلك حديثين.
‏ فضحك من حضر المجلس.
‏ فقال شيخ منهم: لا تضحكوا، فلعله يضحك منكم يوما"

‏السير، للذهبي( ٤٠١/١٢).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ذكر الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه اللَّه: أَن جده كَانَ أحيانا يفتي: أَن الطلاق الثلاث المجموعة إِنَّمَا تقع واحدة فَقَط، وأنه كَانَ يفتي بِذَلِكَ سرا". انتهى 

ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب رحمه الله (٤ / ٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*إجماع العلماء على تحريم الاستماع للمعازف والموسيقى وآلات اللهو والطرب*

عن أبي مالك الأشعري رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله ﷺ يقول : *ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحِرَ والحرير والخمر والمعازف*. 

أخرجه البخاري.


قال الحافظ العلامة ابن رجب
رحمه الله تعالى :

استماع آلات الملاهي المطربة المتلقاة من وضع الأعاجم *محرم مجمع على تحريمه*، ولا يُعلم عن أحد الرخصة في شيء من ذلك، ومن نقل الرخصة فيه عن إمام يعتد به *فقد كذب وافترى*.

[ فتح الباري ٦٣/٦ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  :
و تلك هي الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام فإن الحنف هو إقبال القدم و ميلها إلى أختها فالحنف الميل عن الشيء بالإقبال على آخر ، فالدين الحنيف هو *الإقبال على الله وحده و الإعراض عما سواه* ،
 و هو الإخلاص الذي ترجمته كلمة الحق، و الكلمة الطيبة، لا إله إلا الله.*

[مجموع الفتاوى: 9/ 319]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى 

‏العبد متى علم أن الرب تعالى ناظرٌ إليه

أورثه هذا العلم حياء منه

يجذبه إلى احتمال أعباء الطاعة.

مدارج السالكين 2/264

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

فأمراض القلوب أصعب من أمراض الأبدان، لأنّ غاية مرض البدن، أن يفضي بصاحبه إلى الموت،
 و أما مرض القلب؛ فيفضي بصاحبه إلى الشقاء الأبدي، و لا شفاء لهذا المرض إلاّ بالعلم، فالعلم للقلب؛ مثل الماء للسمك؛ إذا فقده مات .

"مفتاح دار السعادة"(١٤٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*وقفة قصيرة*
           قـال الإمام ابن الجوزي
              رحمـــہ الله  تعالـێ 
وَاعْلَمُوا رَحِمَكُمُ اللّه أُنّ في الصَّلاةِ علَى سَيّدِنَا مُحمّد ﷺ عَشْرُ كَرَامَات : 
● إِحدَاهُنّ : صَلاَةُ المَلِكِ الجَـبّار ..
● والثَانِيةُ : شَفَاعِةِ النّـبِيّ المُخْتَار ﷺ ..
● والثَالِثَة : الاِقْتِدَاء بالمَلاَئِكةِ الأَبْرَار ..
● والرَابِعَة : مُخَالَفةُ المُنَافِقينِ والكُفّار ..
● والخَامِسَة : مَحْوُ الخَطَايَا والأَوْزَار ..
● والسَادِسَة : قَضَاءُ الحَوَائِجِ والأَوْطَار ..
● والسَابِعَة : تَنْوِيرُ الظَوَاهِر والأَسْرَار ..
● والثَامِنة :النَّجَاةُ من عَذابِ دَارِ البَوَارِ ..
● والتَاسِعَة : دُخُولِ دَارِ الرَّاحَةِ والقَرَار ..
● والعَاشِرةُ : سَلاَمُ المَلِكِ الغَفًّار ...
بستانُ الوَاعظين (١/٢٨٧ ).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*▪️قالَ وهْبُ بنُ مُنَبِّه -رحمَهُ اللَّـهُ تعالَىٰ-:*

*إنِّي وجدْتُ في بعضِ ما أنزلَ اللهُ علىٰ أنبيائِهِ أنَّ الشيطانَ لم يُكابِدْ شيئًا أشدُّ علَيهِ مِن مُؤمِنٍ عاقِلٍ، وأنَّهُ يُكابِدُ مِائةَ جاهِلٍ فيستجرُّهُم حتىٰ يركبَ رِقابَهُم، فيَنقادُونَ لَهُ حيثُ شاء، ويُكابِدُ المُؤمنَ العاقِلَ فيُصعِبُ علَيهِ حتىٰ ما ينالُ مِنهُ شيئًا مِن حاجَتِه".*

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام #ابن_القيم  - رحمه الله :

" وهي:
- ثناء الله تعالى عليه 
- وتكريمه 
- والتنويه به 
- ورفع ذكره 
- وزيادة حبّه وتقريبه " .

جلاء الأفهام ١٧٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

● قال شيخ الإسلام بن تَيمـية - رحمه الله:
لم يُنعم الله عَلى أَهل اﻷرض نِعمَة أعظم مِنْ إرسالِ مُحَمّد ﷺ إلَيْهم
 الإخنائية (١٨٢)
*اللَّهُــمَّ صـَلِّ وَسَـــلِّمْ علـى نَبِيِّنَـــا مُحمَّد*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*من حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليك دوام الصلاة والسلام عليه*

 *قال الإمام ابن الجوزي:*                                                                                                                                                                      *"وَاعْلَمُوا عباد الله أَن الْوَاجِب على كل مُسلم ومسلمة أَن لَا يدع الصَّلَاة على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حينا وَلَا وقتا وَلَا يذكرهَا فِي الشدائد ويدعها فِي الرخَاء فَيكون كمن يعْمل للدنيا دون الْآخِرَة إِنَّمَا يجب عَلَيْك أَن تصلي عَلَيْهِ فِي صَلَاتك وَعند قيامك وقعودك ولباسك وأكلك وشرابك وَسَائِر تصرفاتك فتعود عَلَيْك بركتها وَتقبل عَلَيْك خيراتها وتقضي بذلك حق نَفسك وَحقّ نبيك مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَا تقدر أَن تبلغ حق نبيك أبدا وَلَو كَانَ لَك ألف لِسَان تصلي بهَا كلهَا عَلَيْهِ لِأَن الله تبَارك وَتَعَالَى جعله سَببا لخلاصك من النَّار ولمعرفتك بمولاك الْعَزِيز الْجَبَّار"*.                                                                         
*"بستان الواعظين" (477).*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال الإمام #ابن_القيم  - رحمه الله :
> 
> " وهي:
> - ثناء الله تعالى عليه 
> - وتكريمه 
> - والتنويه به 
> - ورفع ذكره 
> - وزيادة حبّه وتقريبه " .
> 
> جلاء الأفهام ١٧٥




لعل هناك نقص بالاقتباس من كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله!!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

نعم وهي حقيقة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

رفع الله قدرك في الدارين ونفع بكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال  الله تعالى : 

﴿ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلًا ﴾

 قال العلامة الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله في تفسيره أضواء البيان  :

اسْتَنْبَطَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ حِسَابَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ يَسِيرٌ، وَأَنَّهُ يَنْتَهِي فِي نِصْفِ نَهَارٍ، وَوَجْهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : مَقِيلًا : أَيْ مَكَانَ قَيْلُولَةٍ وَهِيَ الِاسْتِرَاحَةُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ .

 أضواء البيان (٤١/٦).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

سئل الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله وأعلى درجته في الجنة 
هل يرفع المصلي يديه عند الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة ؟

قال غفر الله له :مابلغني شيئ عن الصحابة والسلف الصالح ،والأمر في ذلك واسع وتركه عندي أحوط. 

 (الفوائد الجلية من دروس الشيخ ابن باز العلميةص ٦٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أقرب نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نسبا إليه: رملة بنت أبي سفيان. وهي أكثرهن مهرا. 

سير الأعلام (٢١٩/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" والمزني كان رجلا بليدًا، فقال له الشافعي رحمه الله : كنت بليدًا، فخرّجَتْكَ المواظبة "

التعليقة للقاضي حسين ١ / ١١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله  :

  و من الكبائر : الفرح بأذى المسلمين و الشماتة بمصيبتهم  

  مدارج السالكين (٤۰٢/۱)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

و هذه حال أهل الغرور
يُغمض عينيه ! و يُمشي الحال ! و يتكل على العفو 
فيهمل محاسبة نفسه و النظر في العاقبة
 و إذا فعل ذلك سهل عليه مواقعة الذنوب و أنِسَ بها و عسر عليه فطامها .

 إغاثة اللهفان 1 / 140 ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى،،،

‏"فكل ما يعبد به الله فهو من تمام تأله العباد له، فمن إستكبر عن بعض عبادته سامعا مطيعا في ذلك لغيره لم يحقق قول: لا إله إلا الله في هذا المقام".

الإيمان صـ٦٠

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ الإِمَام ابْنُ القَيِّم - رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى - :

« الدِّينُ مَدَارُهُ عَلَى أَصلَينِ : *العَزمُ* وَ *الثَّبَاتُ* ، 
وَ هُمَا الأَصلَانِ المَذكُورَانِ فِي الحَدِيثِ، عَنِ النَّبيِّ ﷺ ؛ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الأَمرِ، وَ العَزِيمَةَ عَلَى الرُّشدِ ».‏

عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين  ص ١٧٨

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله  : 

تأمَّل قول الله تعالى : { فلا يُخرِجَنَّكُما من الجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى } .

كيفَ شركَ بينَهُما في الخُروج ، و خصَّ الذَّكرَ بالشقَاءِ ؟! ؛ 

لاشتِغَالهِ بالكَسبِ و المَعَاشِ ، و المَرأَةُ في خِدرها ! .

 بدائع الفوائد ( ٣ / ٢٢٩ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 


دعاء المؤمن لأخيه ، ينتفع به الداعي 
و المدعو له.


 مجموع الفتاوى {١٣٣/١}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى 


‏كتب عمر بن عبدالعزيز : أن انشروا العلم يوم الجمعة ، فإن غائلة العلم النسيان ، وأكثروا الصلاة على النبي ﷺ يوم الجمعة . 


جلاء الأفهام 572

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 


‏"المشرك يخاف المخلوقين و يرجوهم فيحصل له رعب كما قال تعالى: ﴿سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب بما أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا﴾ و الخالص من الشرك يحصل له الأمن كما قال تعالى: ﴿ الذين آمنوا و لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن و هم مهتدون ﴾ و قد فسر النبي ﷺ الظلم هنا بالشرك"‏


 مجموع الفتاوى جـ١٠صـ٢٥٧

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه اللّٰه :

 *ومن اتصف بهذه الصفة- أي: صفة الاستغفار - يسر اللّٰه عليه رزقه وسهَّل عليه أمرَه وحفظ عليه شأنه وقوته.* 

~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~°~

تفسير القرآن العظيم 450/1

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أقسم الله عز وجل بليالي عشر ذي الحجة فقال تعالى :
﴿وَالفَجرِ۝وَل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن كثير ((عن ابن القيم -رحمهما الله )) 

" و كنت من أصحب الناس له، و أحب الناس إليه . و قد كان حسن القراءة و الخُلق، كثير التودد، لا يحسد أحدًا و لا يؤذيه، و لا يستعيبه، و لا يحقد على أحد ".

البداية و النهاية | ( 18 / 523 )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏️ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

( ﺍﻟﺼَّﺎﺩﻕُ ﻳَﻨﺘﻈﺮُ ﺍﻟﻔَﺮَﺝ ؛
        ﻭ ﻻ ﻳﻴﺄﺱُ ﻣِﻦ ﺭَﻭْﺡِ الله ).

 ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴَّﺎﻟﻜﻴﻦ : (٣/١٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏منزلة ‎الأدب عند السلف......*

*"قال عبدالله بن المبارك -رحمه الله-:*
–
كاد الأدب يكون *ثلثي العلم*.
–
[صفة الصفوة (٣٣٠/٢)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.،


*‏منزلة الأدب عند السلف.....*

*"قال الذهبي -رحمه الله-:*
 –
"كان يجتمعُ في مجلس أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله زُهاء خمسة آلاف أو يزيدون. 
*نحو خمس مئة يكتبون، والباقون يتعلَّمون منه حُسْنَ الأدب والسَّمْت".*
 –
السير (تهذيبه) ٩٤٧/٢].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*منزلة ‏الأدب عند السلف.....* 

*"قال عبد الله بن وهب -رحمه الله-:*
–
"ما تعلَّمنا من أدبِ مالكٍ أكثرُ مما تعلّمنا من علمه"  
–

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قيل لِأبي الوليد الباجي :
 هل قرأت أدب النّفس لأفلاطُون!؟
فقال :
 ”إنَّما قرأت أدب النَّفس لمحمَّد بن عبداللَّه ﷺ“

(العواصِم من القواصم : ص١١٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

لا تكثر الكلام إلا في تسع .*

 قال الربيع بن خثيم - رحمه الله - :

*《 أقلوا الكلام ، إلا بتسع : تسبيح ، وتكبير ، وتهليل ، وتحميد ، وسؤالك الخير ، وتعوذك من الشر ، وأمرك بالمعروف ، ونهيك عن المنكر ، وقراءة القرآن 》.*

 |[ حلية الأولياء (2/109) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

من نصائح العلماء:
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

فيجب على *طلبة العلم خاصة،* وعلى الناس عامة أن يحرصوا على الاتفاق مهما أمكن؛ لأن *مُنْيَةَ أهل الفسق وأهل الإلحاد أن يختلف أصحاب الخير؛ لأنه لا يوجد سلاح أشد فتكًا من الاختلاف،* وقد قال موسى للسحرة: {ويلكم لا تفتروا على الله كذبا فيسحتكم بعذاب وقد خاب من افترى} {فتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم}، فلما تنازعوا فشلوا وذهبت ريحهم.

فهذا الاختلاف الذي نجده من بعض *الإخوة الحريصين على اتباع السنة* في هذه المسألة وفي غيرها، أرى أنه خلاف السنة، وخلاف ما تقصده الشريعة من توحد الكلمة واجتماع الأمة، لأن هذا ـ ولله الحمد ـ ليس أمرا محرمًا ولا منكرًا، بل هو أمر يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، فكوننا نولد الخلاف ونشحن القلوب بالعداوة والبغضاء والاستهزاء بمن يخالفنا في الرأي، مع أنه سائغ ولا يخالف السنة، فالواجب على الإنسان أن يحرص على اجتماع الكلمة ما أمكن.

وحتى المتابعة بالختمة لا بأس بها أيضا؛ لأن الختمة نص الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه وبعض أهل العلم: على أنه يستحب أن يختم بعد انتهاء القرآن قبل الركوع. وهي ـ وإن كانت من  ناحية السنة ليس لها دليل بخصوصها ـ لكن ما دام أن بعض الأئمة قالوا بها ولها مساغ أو اجتهاد، *وليكن مخطئًا:* ما دام أنه ليس محرمًا؛ فلماذا نخرج أو نسفه أو نخطىء أو نبدع من فعل شيئًا نحن لا نراه؟ وما دام أن الأمر ليس إليك، ولكن إمامك يفعلها؛ فلا مانع من فعلها.

*وانظروا إلى الأئمة الذين يعرفون مقدار الاتفاق،* فقد كان الإمام أحمد رحمه الله يرى أن القنوت في صلاة الفجر بدعة، ويقول: إذا كنت خلف إمام يقنت فتابعه على قنوته، وأمن على دعائه، *كل ذلك من أجل اتحاد الكلمة، واتفاق القلوب، وعدم كراهة بعضنا لبعض.*

[ الشرح الممتع (٤/ ٦٤) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

*‏واستيعاب عشر ذي الحجة بالعبادة ليلاً ونهاراً ‏أفضل من جهادٍ لم يذهب فيه نفسه وماله.*

‏ مجموع الفتاوى (٥ / ٣٤٢)

----------


## رجوة رحمة الله

جزاك الله تعالى الأجر والثواب.
اللهما تقبل صيامنا وطاعتنا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ميمون بن مهران رحمه الله:


«أدركت الناس وإنهم ليكبرون في العشر حتى كنت أشبهه بالأمواج من كثرتها»


فتح الباري لابن رجب (٩/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
‏
الآمرون بالمعروف الناهون عن المنكر أطباء الأديان الذين تشفى بهم القلوب المريضة و تهتدي بهم القلوب الضالة 


جامع المسائل 237 / 5

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 


ما علّقَ العبدُ رجاءَهُ و توَكُّلَهُ بغيرِ الله إلَّا خابَ من تلك الجهةِ و لا استنصَرَ بغيرِ الله إلّا خُذِلَ.


 مجموع الفتاوى 1/29

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :


"العبادات مبناها على التوقيف و الاتباع،لا على الهوى و الابتداع.


مجموع الفتاوى[

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الشوكاني - رحمه الله -:

قوله: (ما تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدي بِشيءٍ أحبّ
إلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُهُ عليهِ)

لفظ التقرُّب المنسوب إلى الله من عبده
يفيد أنّهُ وقع ذلك على جِهة الإخلاص،

لأنّ مَن لم يخلص العِبادة لله سُبحانه لا
يصدق عليه معنى التقرّب.

قطر الولي (٣٥١/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قلل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:

وَ الْمَطْلُوبُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ هُوَ
فَهْمُ مَعَانِيهِ*وَ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ هَذِهِ هِمَّةَ حَافِظِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَ الدِّينِ  .

مجموع الفتاوى ج23 ص55

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏️ قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :

( ﺍﻟﺼَّﺎﺩﻕُ ﻳَﻨﺘﻈﺮُ ﺍﻟﻔَﺮَﺝ ؛
        ﻭ ﻻ ﻳﻴﺄﺱُ ﻣِﻦ ﺭَﻭْﺡِ الله ).

ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴَّﺎﻟﻜﻴﻦ : (٣/١٢٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة:
‏" الغرباء قسمان؛ أحدهما: مَن يُصلح نفسه عند فساد الناس.
‏والثاني: مَن يُصلح ما أفسد الناس، وهو أعلى القسمين وأفضلهما ".
[كشف الكربة عن أهل الغربة (9)] .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿ثم لآتینهم من بین أیدیهم ومن خلفهم وعن أیمـٰنهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شـٰكرین﴾

قال قتادة :
" أتاك الشيطان يا ابن آدم من كل وجه غير أنه لم يأتك من فوقك ، لم يستطع أن يحول بينك وبين رحمة الله "
(تفسير ابن القيم)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ محمد بن عثمان الحنبلي «ثم إن الأولى في تعليم المبتدئ أن يجنبه أستاذه عن إقرائه الكتب الشديدة الاختصار العسِرة على الفهم ك(مختصر الأصول) لابن الحاجب، و(الكافية)له في النحو، لأن الاشتغال بمثل هذين الكتابين المختصرين إخلال بالتحصيل لما فيهما وفي أمثالهما من التخليط على المبتدئ بإلقاء الغايات من العلم عليه، وهو لم يستعد لقبولها بعد، وهو من سوء التعليم. ثم فيه مع ذلك شغل كبير على المتعلم بتتبع ألفاظ الاختصار العويصة للفهم بتزاحم المعاني عليها وصعوبة استخراج المسائل من بينها، فينقطع في فهمها حظ صالح من الوقت …».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:* 

"أَيْسَرُ حركات الجوارح حركة اللسان وهي أَضَرّها على العبد"

الجواب الكافي

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى:
             ( وَالْفَجْرِ  وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ )  الفجر 


 *قال ابن كثير رحمه الله:* ( والليالي العشر ) 

 المراد بها عشر ذي الحجة كما قال إبن عباس
 وابن الزبير ومجاهد وغير واحد من السلف
 والخلف 

تفسير القرآن العظيم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :* 

واستيعاب عشر ذي الحجة
بالعبادة ليلاً ونهاراً أفضل من جهاد
لم يذهب فيه نفسه وماله .

الفتاوى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال عبدالله بن المبارك رحمه الله:* 

‏جئت إلى سفيان الثوري عشية عرفة وهو جاثٍ على ركبتيه، وعيناه تذرفان فالتفت إليَّ، فقلت له: من أسوء هذا الجمع حالًا ؟
‏قال: الذي يظن أن الله لا يغفر له.

‏ لطائف المعارف (٣٨٤)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

| لا يجوز للإنسان أن يتشاءم لا بالأيام ولا بالشهور ولا بالأماكن ولا بالأشخاص .*

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :*

لا يجوز للإنسان أن يتشاءم لا بالأيام ولا بالشهور ولا بالأماكن ولا بالأشخاص، والذي ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون متفائلا دائما حتى يبقى مسرورا منشرح الصدر، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يعجبه الفأل وينهى عن التطير.

*(فتاوى سؤال على الهاتف / ج1 / ص128).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*|‏ عشرة أشياء ضائعة لا ينتفع بها ..*

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :*

~*عشرة أشياء ضائعة لا ينتفع بها :*~

❶) -  علم لا يعمل به .
❷) -  وعمل لا إخلاص فيه ولا اقتداء .
❸) -  ومال لا ينفق منه فلا يستمتع به جامعه في الدنيا ، ولا يقدمه أمامه إلى الآخرة .
❹) وقلب فارغ من محبة الله والشوق إليه والأنس به .
❺) وبدن معطل من طاعته وخدمته . 
➏) ومحبة لا تتقيد برضاء المحبوب ، وامتثال أوامره . 
➐) ووقت معطل عن استدراك فارطه أو اغتنام بره وقربه .
❽) وفكر يجول فيما لا ينفع .
❾) وخدمة من لا تقربك خدمته إلى الله ولا تعود عليك بصلاح دنياك‏ .
❿)  وخوفك ورجاؤك لمن ناصيته بيد الله وهو أسير في قبضته ولا يملك لنفسه حذرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا . 

~وأعظم هذه الإضاعات إضاعتان هما أصل كل إضاعة :~
إضاعة القلب ..
وإضاعة الوقت .. 
 فإضاعة القلب من إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة
 إتباع الهوى
وإضاعة الوقت من  طول الأمل فاجتمع الفساد كله في إتباع الهوى وطول الأمل ..
 والصلاح كله في اتباع الهدى والاستعداد للقاء *- والله المستعان*

* الفوائد لابن القيم رحمه الله صـ110.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*[[ من وصايا الكبار ]]*

 عن سعيد بن المسيَّب رحمه الله قال :

( كتب إليَّ بعض إخواني من أصحاب رسول الله : أن ضع أمر أخيك على أحسنه، ما لم يأتك ما يغلبك، ولا تظنَّن بكلمة خرجت من امرئ مسلم شرًّا، وأنت تجد لها في الخير محملًا ).

* الاستذكار لابن عبد البر | (8/291).*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*◾ وسُمي ( الإنس ) إنسًا :* لظهورهم ، وهو إدراك البصر إياهم . وهو من قولك آنستُ كذا ؛ أي : أبصرتُه .
قال الله جلَّ ثناؤه :  *﴿ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا ﴾* أي : أبصرت .

*◾ وقد روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال :*
إنما سُمي إنسانًا : لأنه عُهِد إليه فنَسى .

*| تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة | صـ21، 22 .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
رحمه الله تعالى :

صلاة العيد مما أمر به النبي ﷺ وداوم عليه هو وخلفاؤه والمسلمون بعده.
ولم يعرف قط دار إسلام يُترك فيها صلاة العيد.
وهي من أعظم شعائر الإسلام، بل شرع لها النبي ﷺ الاجتماع أعظم من الجمعة، فإنه أمَرَ النساء بشهودها ولم يُؤمَرن بالجُمعة.

[ مجموع الفتاوي ١٨٣/٢٤ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كلوا اللحم فإنه يصفي اللون 
ويخمص البطن ، ويحسن الخلق

(ابن القيم/الطب النبوي ص340)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

‏سن للمسلمين السرور في العيد و الإنبساط.

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٤صـ٢١١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

‏"﴿ اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم و أتممت عليكم نعمتي﴾ و قد ثبت أنها نزلت عشية عرفة في حجة الوداع فأكمل الله الدين بإيجابه لما أوجبه من الواجبات التي آخرها الحج و تحريمه للمحرمات المذكورة في هذه الآية هذا من جهة شرعه و من جهة الفعل الذي هو تقويته و إعانته و نصره يئس الذين كفروا من ديننا".‏

مجموع الفتاوى جـ٢٠صـ١٥٢

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[من فضائلِ الذّكر]




قال الإمامُ ابن القيّم رحمه الله :


" ذِكرُ اللهِ و الإقبالُ عليه و الإنابةُ إليه و الفَزَعُ إلى الصّلاة:
كم قد شُفي به مِنْ عليلٍ!
وَ كم قد عُوفي به مِنْ مَريضٍ! و كم قامَ مقام كثيرٍ مِن الأدويةِ التي لا تبلُغُ قريباً مِن مَبلَغهِ في الشّفاءِ!..."


(مفتاح دار السّعادة)(٢/ ٧١٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:


فإن الله أصلح الأرض برسوله ودينه وبالأمر بتوحيده ونهي عن إفسادها بالشرك به وبمخالفة رسوله.


بدائع الفوائد ١٥/٣.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالَ العلَّامةُ ابنُ القيِّمِ -رحمَهُ اللَّـهُ تعالَىٰ-:


"أهلُ القرآنِ، هُمُ العالِمونَ بِهِ، العامِلونَ بِمَا فِيهِ، وإن لم يحفَظُوهُ عَن ظهرِ قلبٍ".


 | "زادُ المعاد" (٣٨٨/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله تعالىٰ  :


من عرف معنىٰ : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ؛ وعمل بمقتضاها حفظه الله من شياطين الجن و الإنس .


[ الدعوة إلىٰ الله   (٣٥/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قَالَ سُفيَان الثَّوري  رَحِمَهُ اللّٰه 


«إنَّ البدعَة أحبُّ إلىٰ إبلِيس مِنَ المَعصِيَة، لأنَّ البدعَة لَا يُتابُ مِنها، والمَعصِيَة يُتابُ مِنها».


 أعمَالُ القُلُوب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال تعالى:( و تلك الأمثال نضربها للناس و ما يعقلها إلا العالِمون ) /العنكبوت ٤٣  

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :

و في القرآن بضعة و أربعون مثلاً و كان بعض السلف إذا مر بمثلٍ لا يفهمه يبكي و يقول: لستُ من العالِمين .


مفتاح دار السعادة   [١\١٣٨]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال انس بن مالك:


"ما نظرنا منظرا كان أعجب إلينا من وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".


صحيح البخاري ٦٨١

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال البخاري: 


"كنت أختلف إلى الفقهاء بمرو وأنا صبي، فإذا جئت أستحي أن أسلم عليهم، فقال لي مؤدب من أهلها: كم كتبت اليوم؟ فقلت: اثنين - وأردت بذلك حديثين، فضحك من حضر المجلس، فقال شيخٌ منهم: لا تضحكوا، فلعله يضحك منكم يومًا".


نزهة الفضلاء  3 / 1030

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:


مجالسة الصالحين تحولك من ستة إلى ستة:
1- من الشك إلى اليقين
2- ومن الرياء إلى الإخلاص
3- ومن الغفلة إلى الذكر
4- ومن الرغبة في الدنيا إلى الرغبة في الآخرة
5- ومن الكبْر إلى التواضع
6- ومن سوء النية إلى النصيحة. 
إغاثة اللهفان 1/136

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*‏قال عمر بن الخطاب: لما أسلمتُ أتيتُ أبا جهل حتى وقفتُ على بابه، فخرجَ إليَّ ورحَّب بي، وقال: مرحبًا وأهلًا يا ابن أخي، ما جاء بك؟*
*قلتُ:*جئتُ أخبرك أنِّي قد أسلمتُ، فضرب الباب في وجهي، وقال: قبحك الله، وقبح ما جئت به.*

تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر (٤١/٤٤).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرًا وعلانية﴾

‏قدّم الليلَ على النهار ، والسر على العلانية للإيذان بمزية الإخفاء على الإظهار .

‏[الألوسي]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏غلو المتصوفة في الشيوخ والأولياء

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-:

وقد يُفَضِّلُ - الصوفي - شيخَه على رسول الله ﷺ غُلُوًّا فيه، كما غَلَتِ النصارى في المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام، وغلتِ الرَّافضة في عليٍّ رضي الله عنه.

[ جامع المسائل (٢٢٦/٥)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله- :
‏" ما مِن رجُلٍ ، يرى نعمةَ الله عليه ، فيقول: " الحمدُ لله الذي بِنعمتِهِ تَتِمُّ الصالحات"
‏إلا أغناه اللهُ تعالى وزادَه ! "
‏حلية_الأولياء : (١٨٥٧)
(139)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله:

فطلب العلم من أفضل الحسنات، و الحسنات يُذهبن السيئات، فجدير أن يكون طلب العلم ابتغاء وجه الله يكفّر ما مضى من السيئات، فقد دلّت النصوص أن إتْباع السيئة الحسنة تمحوها، فكيف بما هو من أفضل الحسنات و أجل الطاعات !

 مفتاح دار السعادة (٢٨٩/١ - ٢٩٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالىٰ :

• - الْيَهُودُ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ مِنْ الرَّافِضَةِ فَإِنَّهُمْ بَيْتُ الْمَكْرِ وَالِاحْتِيَالِ ، وَلِهَذَا ضُرِبَتْ عَلَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ الذِّلَّةُ ، وَهَذِهِ سُنَّةُ اللَّهِ فِي كُلِّ مُخَادِعٍ مُحْتَالٍ بِالْبَاطِلِ .

【 إعلام الموقعين                 (٢٩٧/٤) 】

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامةُ ابنُ القيم - رحمه الله - :
" ينبغي للمفتي أن يكون بصيرًا بمكر الناس وخداعهم وأحوالهم ،
 فإن لم يكن كذلك : زاغ وأزاغ.  "

[إعلام الموقعين ٤ /٢٢٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قَالَ الْإِمَامُ مَالِك رَحِمَهُ اللهُ : 
  لَوْ لَقِيَ اللهَ رَجُلٌ بِمِلْءِ الْأَرْضِ ذُنُوبًا ثُمَّ لَقِيَ اللهَ بِالسُّنَّةِ لَكَانَ فِيٰ الْجَنَّةِ مَعَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ وَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ الصَّالِحِينَ وَ حَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا. 

ذَمُّ الْكَلَامِ ٥/٧٦].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن القيّم رحمه اللّـہ:
فهي واللّـہ أيامك الخالية التي تجمع فيها الزاد لمعادك إما إلى جنة أو نار.. 
كتاب الفــــوائـــد ص١٤٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله:*

*"الجود بالعلم وبذله، وهو من أعلى مراتب الجود، والجود به أفضل من الجود بالمال لأن العلم أشرف من المال".*

*[مدارس السالكين (2/281)]*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

*« فكل من أعرض عن الطريقة السلفية النبوية الشرعية الإلهية فإنه لا بد أن يضل و يتناقض و يبقى في الجهل المركب أو البسيط » .*

 |[ درء تعارض العقل والنقل*(٣٥٦/٥) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏[فضلُ الحَسَنات]
‏قال الإمامُ ابن تيميّة رحمه الله :
‏"الحَسنةُ الواحِدةُ قد يقترنُ بها مِنَ الصِّدقِ واليقينِ ما يجعلهَا تُكفِّرُ الكبائر؛ كالحديثِ الذي في صاحب البِطاقة...وذلك لعِظم ما في قلبهِ مِنَ الإيمان واليقين"
‏(مختصر الفتاوى المصريّة) للعلامة البعليّ(ص٥٧٧)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيِّم  رحمه الله:

وأيُّ عذابٍ أشدُّ مِن : 
الخوف ، والهمِّ ، والحزن ، وضيق الصَّدر ، وإعراضه عن الله والدَّار الاخرة ، 

وتعلُّقه بغير الله ، وانقطاعه عن الله ، 
بكلِّ وادٍ منه شُعبة ؟ 

 الدَّاء و الدَّواء ١٨٥

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " مجموع الفتاوى" ( 1 / 250 ) :
ولا يجوز أن يعتمد في الشريعة على الأحاديث الضعيفة التي ليست صحيحة ولا حسنة ، لكن أحمد بن حنبل وغيره من العلماء جوزوا أن يروى في فضائل الأعمال ما لم يعلم أنه ثابت إذا لم يعلم أنه كذب ، وذلك أن العمل إذا علم أنه مشروع بدليل شرعي وروى حديث لا يعلم أنه كذب جاز أن يكون الثواب حقاً ، ولم يقل أحد من الأئمة أنه يجوز أن يجعل الشيء واجباً أو مستحباً بحديث ضعيف ، ومن قال هذا فقد خالف الإجماع .. فيجوز أن يروى في الترغيب والترهيب ما لم يعلم أنه كذب ، ولكن فيما علم أن الله رغب فيه أو رهب منه بدليل آخر غير هذا المجهول حاله اهـ .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الرجل ﺇﺫا ﺗﻌﻠﻖ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﻣﺮﺃﺓ - ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻪ - ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﺃﺳﻴﺮا ﻟﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻳﺪ؛ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ اﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮ ﺳﻴﺪﻫﺎ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ.*
*ﻭﻓﻲ اﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻫﻮ ﺃﺳﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻭﻣﻤﻠﻮﻛﻬﺎ ﻻ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﺇﺫا ﺩﺭﺕ ﺑﻔﻘﺮﻩ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ، ﻭﻋﺸﻘﻪ ﻟﻬﺎ؛ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺘﺎﺽ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﻐﻴﺮﻫﺎ؛ ﻓﺈﻧﻬﺎ ﺣﻴﻨﺌﺬٍ ﺗﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﻜﻢ اﻟﺴﻴﺪ اﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮ اﻟﻈﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ اﻟﻤﻘﻬﻮﺭ؛ اﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ اﻟﺨﻼﺹ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﻞ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ.*
*ﻓﺈﻥ ﺃﺳﺮ اﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺳﺮ اﻟﺒﺪﻥ، ﻭاﺳﺘﻌﺒﺎﺩ اﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﻣﻦ اﺳﺘﻌﺒﺎﺩ اﻟﺒﺪﻥ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻣﻦ اﺳﺘﻌﺒﺪ ﺑﺪﻧﻪ ﻭاﺳﺘﺮﻕ ﻻ ﻳﺒﺎﻟﻲ ﺇﺫا ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﺮﻳﺤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻄﻤﺌﻨﺎ، ﺑﻞ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ اﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺨﻼﺹ، ﻭﺃﻣﺎ ﺇﺫا ﻛﺎﻥ اﻟﻘﻠﺐ اﻟﺬﻱ ﻫﻮ اﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﺭﻗﻴﻘﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺒﺪا ﻣﺘﻴﻤﺎ ﻟﻐﻴﺮ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻬﺬا ﻫﻮ اﻟﺬﻝ ﻭاﻷﺳﺮ اﻟﻤﺤﺾ!!!*

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى الكبرى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏« الشَّوقُ إلى مُجَرَّدِ الأكلِ و الشُربِ و الحورِ العِينِ في الجنَّةِ ناقِصٌ جداً بالنِّسبَةِ إلى شَوقِ المُحِبّينَ للهِ تَعالى ، بَل لا نِسبَةَ إليهِ البتّة... »

 الإمامُ ابنُ القَيّمِ - رَحمَهُ الله ..
[ مَدارِجُ السّالِكين - ٣ / ٥٧ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله-:

و الخوفُ دائمًا مع الشِّرْكِ، 
و الأمنُ دائمًا مع التَّوْحِيد .

مفتاح دار السّعادة (١٦٠٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪️ قال أبو الوفاء ابن عقيل الحنبلي رحمه الله:


▫️ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﻊ اﻹﺳﻼﻡ ﻭﺁﻛﺪ ﻗﻮاﻋﺪ اﻷﺩﻳﺎﻥ اﻷﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻭاﻟﻨﻬﻲ ﻋﻦ اﻟﻤﻨﻜﺮ ﻭاﻟﺘﻨﺎﺻﺢ، ﻓﻬﺬا ﺃﺷﻖ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻤﻠﻪ اﻟﻤﻜﻠﻒ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻣﻘﺎﻡ اﻟﺮﺳﻞ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻪ ﻋﻦ اﻟﻄﺒﺎﻉ، ﻭﺗﻨﻔﺮ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﻠﺬاﺕ، ﻭﺗﻤﻘﺘﻪ ﺃﻫﻞ اﻟﺨﻼﻋﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺇﺣﻴﺎء ﻟﻠﺴﻨﻦ ﻭﺇﻣﺎﺗﺔ ﻟﻠﺒﺪﻉ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺎﻝ: ﻟﻮ ﺳﻜﺖ اﻟﻤﺤﻘﻮﻥ ﻭﻧﻄﻖ اﻟﻤﺒﻄﻠﻮﻥ ﻟﺘﻌﻮﺩ اﻟﻨﺶء ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻭا، ﻭﺃﻧﻜﺮﻭا ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪﻭا.
ﻓﻤﺘﻰ ﺭاﻡ اﻟﻤﺘﺪﻳﻦ ﺇﺣﻴﺎء ﺳﻨﺔ ﺃﻧﻜﺮﻫﺎ اﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻈﻨﻮﻫﺎ ﺑﺪﻋﺔ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺭﺃﻳﻨﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ، ﻓﺎﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻣﺒﺘﺪﻋﺎ ﻭﻣﺒﺪﻋﺎ، ﻛﻤﻦ ﺑﻨﻰ ﻣﺴﺠﺪا ﺳﺎﺫﺟﺎ، ﺃﻭ ﻛﺘﺐ ﻣﺼﺤﻔﺎ ﺑﻼ ﺯﺧﺮﻑ ﺃﻭ ﺻﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺒﺮا ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺘﺴﻮﺩ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﻕ ﺳﻴﻒ ﻣﺮاﻗﻲ اﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮ، ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻭﻻ ﻣﻨﺎﺭﺓ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺸﺮ ﻋﻠﻤﺎ.
ﻓﺎﻟﻮﻳﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺘﺪﻉ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ، ﺃﻭ ﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻴﺘﺎ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﺻﺮاﺥ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺨﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﻻ ﻗﺮﺃ ﻭﻻ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺻﺤﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ اﻟﻨﻌﺶ ﻭﻻ ﻗﺮاﺑﺔ. اﻧﺘﻬﻰ.

 كتاب الفنون.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابراهيم بن أدهم:

"مَا صَدَقَ اللهَ عَبْدٌ أَحَبَّ الشُّهْرَةَ".

سير أعلام النبلاء ٧ / ٣٩٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله : 

(أدركت أهل العلم ببلدنا وهم يطلبون الدنيا ويخالطون الناس حتى يأتي لأحدهم أربعون سنة فإذا أتت عليهم اعتزلوا الناس) .

"التذكرة" للقرطبي (ص: 48)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏"إذا أراد الله أمرًا هيأ أسبابه، فربما سعى الفرد بكل سبب فلم يفلح، ثم يقع له سبب لم يمتهد له وسيلة قط فإذا هو عند بغيته، وإذا هو قد ملأ يديه مما كان قد يئس منه، فلا يكون عجبه كيف خاب في الأولى بأشد من عجبه كيف نجح في الثانية!" 

- الرافعي | المساكين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

" ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻋﺔ ﺃﺣﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﺑﻠﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺼﻴﺔ ، ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻋﺎﺹ ﻓﻴﺘﻮﺏ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﺪﻉ ﻳﺤﺴﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﻃﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﻼ ﻳﺘﻮﺏ " .

(مجموع الفتاوى 633/11)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- :

"ومن أصغى إلى كلام الله بقلبه ، وتدبره ، وتفهمه أغناه عن السماع
 الشيطاني الذي يصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة وينبت النفاق في القلب"

[إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان(386/1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 


" ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻋﺔ ﺃﺣﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﺑﻠﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺼﻴﺔ ، ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻋﺎﺹ ﻓﻴﺘﻮﺏ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺘﺪﻉ ﻳﺤﺴﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﻃﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﻼ ﻳﺘﻮﺏ " .


(مجموع الفتاوى 633/11)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- :


"ومن أصغى إلى كلام الله بقلبه ، وتدبره ، وتفهمه أغناه عن السماع
 الشيطاني الذي يصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة وينبت النفاق في القلب"
[إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان(386/1)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى لما سُجِن:


 على أي شيء أخاف؟!
 إن قُتِلتُ كنت من أفضل الشهداء، و كان علي الرحمة و الرضوان إلى يوم القيامة، و كان على من قتلني اللعنة الدائمة في الدنيا و العذاب في الآخرة، ليعلم كل من يؤمن بالله و رسوله أني إن قتلت لأجل دين الله، و إن حبست فالحبس في حقي من أعظم نعم الله علي، و و الله ما أطيق أن أشكر نعمة الله علي في هذا الحبس، و ليس لي ما أخاف الناس عليه، لا أقطاعي، و لا مدرستي، و لا مالي، و لا رياستي و جاهي. 


مجموع الفتاوى  ٢١٥/٣

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال الإمام بن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:


ولمّا كانت النفس لها قوتان؛ قوّة الطلب ؛ وقوّة الإمساك .


كان الأوّاب: مستعملاً لقوّة الطلب؛ في رجوعه إلى الله ومرضاته وطاعته؛ 


والحفيظ: مستعملاً لقوّة الحفظ؛ في الإمساك عن معاصيه ونواهيه .


 فالحفيظ: الممسك نفسه عما حرّم عليه .


و الأوّاب : المقبل على الله بطاعته .


لفوائد (ص ١٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏﴿ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ ﴾


قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :


" لَيْسَ العجيب من قَوْله يحبونه
إِنَّمَا الْعجب من قَوْله يُحِبهُمْ .


لَيْسَ الْعجب
من فَقيرٍ مِسْكينٍ يُحب مُحسناً إِلَيْهِ ،


إِنَّمَا الْعجب
من محسنٍ يُحب فَقِيراً مِسْكيناً " .


[ الفوائد ٦٩/١ ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله :




  ( ‏ﺇﺫﺍ ﺛﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﺮ ﺑﺎﻷ*ﻭﺯﺍﺭ ؛ ﻣُﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭﺡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﻋﺘﻪ ) .




ﺑﺪﺍﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺴﻴﺮ : (٣٣٢/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  : 


" فإذا كان القلب مشغولاً بالله، عاقلاً للحق، متفكراً في العلم، فقد وُضِع في موضعه". 


 [مجموع الفتاوى ٣١٢/٩]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين :


《 أنجى ما ينجيك من عذاب الله عز وجل هو ذكر الله ، فعليك بالذكر دائما ، والإنسان الموفق يمكن أن يذكر الله على كل حال ، كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : كان النبي يذكر الله على كل أحيانه 》.


|[ شرح بلوغ المرام (ج15/ ص445) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه :*

*《إذا تغير أحد إخوانكم وأذنب ، فلا تتركوه و لا تنبذوه ، وعظوه أحسن الوعظ ، واصبروا عليه ، فإن الأخ يعوج تارة ويستقيم أخرى .》*

حلية الأولياء    (٢٣٢/٤)*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

فالمؤمن دائما في نعمة من ربه تقتضي شكرا وفي ذنب يحتاج
إلى استغفار.*

مجموع الفتاوى (١٨٧/١٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

.....
قال ابن الجوزي :-
"تدَّعي العجز عن الطاعة وفي المعاصي أستاذ...!!
المدهش(1/347).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:

" الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر والرضا به ، يبعد عن العبد الهمّ والغمّ والحزن".

مدارج السالكين ٢٢/١.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

• - قالَ الإمامُ ابنُ القيّم 
• - رحمه اللهُ تبارك و تعالى - :

• - *‏" ولا ريب أن حسن الظن إنما يكون مع الإحسان، فإن المحسن حسن الظن بربه أن يجازيه على إحسانه ولا يخلف وعده، ويقبل توبته.

وأما المسيء المصر على الكبائر والظلم والمخالفات، فإن وحشة المعاصي والظلم والإجرام : تمنعه من حسن الظن بربه، وهذا موجود في الشاهد، فإن العبد الآبق المسيئ الخارج عن طاعة سيده لا يحسن الظن به.

ولا يجامع وحشة الإساءة إحسان الظن أبدا، فإن المسيء مستوحش بقدر إساءته .

وأحسن الناس ظنا بربه : أطوعهم له.

كما قال الحسن البصري: إن المؤمن أحسن الظن بربه فأحسن العمل، وإن الفاجر أساء الظن بربه، فأساء العمل...

فتأمل هذا الموضع، وتأمل شدة الحاجة إليه!

وكيف يجتمع في قلب العبد تيقنه بأنه ملاقي الله، وأن الله يسمع كلامه، ويرى مكانه، ويعلم سره وعلانيته، ولا يخفى عليه خافية من أمره، وأنه موقوف بين يديه، ومسئول عن كل ما عمل، وهو مقيم على مساخطه مضيّع لأوامره، معطل لحقوقه، وهو مع هذا محسن الظن به؟

وهل هذا إلا من خدع النفوس، وغرور الأماني؟

وقد قال أبو أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف: دخلت أنا وعروة بن الزبير على عائشة رضي الله عنها، فقالت: " لو رأيتما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرض له، وكانت عندي ستة دنانير، أو سبعة، فأمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أفرّقها، قالت: فشغلني وجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى عافاه الله، ثم سألني عنها فقال:*ما فعلتِ؟ أكنت فرّقت الستة الدنانير؟*فقلت: لا، والله لقد شغلني وجعك، قالت فدعا بها، فوضعها في كفه، فقال:*ما ظن نبي الله لو لقي الله وهذه عنده؟*وفي لفظ:*ما ظن محمد بربه لو لقي الله وهذه عنده*.

فيا لله! ما ظن أصحاب الكبائر والظلمة بالله إذا لقوه، ومظالم العباد عندهم؟...

ومن تأمل هذا الموضع حق التأمل علم أن حسن الظن بالله ، هو حسن العمل نفسه، فإن العبد إنما يحمله على حسن العمل : ظنه بربه أن يجازيه على أعماله ، ويثيبه عليها ويتقبلها منه...

وبالجملة، فحسن الظن إنما يكون مع انعقاد أسباب النجاة .

وأما مع انعقاد أسباب الهلاك فلا يتأتى إحسان الظن.

فإن قيل: بل يتأتى ذلك، ويكون مستند حسن الظن سعة مغفرة الله، ورحمته وعفوه وجوده، وأن رحمته سبقت غضبه، وأنه لا تنفعه العقوبة، ولا يضره العفو.

قيل: الأمر هكذا، والله فوق ذلك، وأجل وأكرم وأجود وأرحم، ولكن إنما يضع ذلك في محله اللائق به، فإنه سبحانه موصوف بالحكمة، والعزة والانتقام، وشدة البطش، وعقوبة من يستحق العقوبة .

فلو كان معوَّل حسن الظن على مجرد صفاته وأسمائه لاشترك في ذلك البر والفاجر، والمؤمن والكافر، ووليه وعدوه، فما ينفع المجرم أسماؤه وصفاته، وقد باء بسخطه وغضبه، وتعرض للعنته، ووقع في محارمه، وانتهك حرماته؟

بل حسن الظن ينفع من تاب وندم وأقلع، وبدل السيّئة بالحسنة، واستقبل بقية عمره بالخير والطاعة، ثم حسّن الظن، فهذا هو حسن ظن، والأول غرور، والله المستعان.

ولا تستطل هذا الفصل، فإن الحاجة إليه شديدة لكل أحد، ففرق بين حسن الظن بالله وبين الغرِّة به.

قال الله تعالى:***إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ***؛ فجعل هؤلاء : أهلَ الرجاء، لا البطالين والفاسقين.

وقال تعالى:*ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُوا ثُمَّ جَاهَدُوا وَصَبَرُوا إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِنْ بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ* *؛ فأخبر سبحانه أنه بعد هذه الأشياء غفور رحيم لمن فعلها.

فالعالم يضع الرجاء مواضعه، والجاهل المغتر يضعه في غير مواضعه". 

 الداء و الدواء  (٤٤/١ - ٥٠)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 

المؤمن يرضى بما أصابه من المصائب لا بما فعله من المعايب؛ فهو من الذنوب يستغفر، وعلى المصائب يصبر.

الاستقامة جـ٢صـ٧٩

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-  :* 

*الذِكر هو رُوح الأعمال الصّالحة فإذا خَلا العمل عن الذِكر كان كالجَسد الذي لا رُوح فِيه.*

*مدارج السالكين ٢-٤٧٦*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_


✓قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- :

قَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ:"مَا احْتَاجَ تَقِيٌّ قَطُّ."

✓ يَقُولُ: إنَّ اللَّهَ ضَمِنَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ مَخْرَجًا مِمَّا يَضِيقُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَأَنْ يَرْزُقَهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُونَ. 
فَيَدْفَعُ عَنْهُمْ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَجْلِبُ لَهُمْ مَا يَحْتَاجُونَ إلَيْهِ. 
فَإِذَا لَمْ يَحْصُلْ ذَلِكَ دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ فِي التَّقْوَى خَلَلًا، فَلْيَسْتَغْفِر  ْ اللَّهَ وَلْيَتُبْ إلَيْهِ."

 (مجموع الفتاوى | ٥٢٦/ ٨ )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*#القناعة* 
قال عمر - رضي الله عنه -:
«بين العبد *وبين* رزقه حجاب فإن قنع ورضيت نفسه، أتاه رزقه، وإن اقتحم وهتك الحجاب لم يُزد فوق رزقه»[«جامع العلوم والحكم» (2/ 502)]

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

*«من ظن أنه يأخذ من الكتاب و السنة بدون أن يقتدي بالصحابة و يتبع غير سبيلهم فهو من أهل البدع»*

 مختصر الفتاوى(٥٥٦)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏يا من يطلب الرزق الواسع عليك بهذه الأسباب..


قـال الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:
 «أربعة تجلب الرزق :
❶ قيام الليل 
❷ و كثرة الإستغفار بالأسحار 
❸ و تعاهد الصدقة
❹ و الذكر أول النهار و آخره» 

[«زاد المعاد» (٣٧٨/٤ )]
‎

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*الإيمــان القــوي* . 

. قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله:

 «والإيمــان القــوي يظهــر أثره عند قوة الابتلاء».

. صيد الخاطر (٥٩۰).



 *لا تَحتَقِر غيْرَك* . 

. قال ابن حجر الهيتمي - رحمه الله:

 «لا تَحتَقِر غيْرَك عسَىٰ أنْ يَكُون عِندَ اللهِ خيْرًا مِنكَ وأفْضَلَ وأقْرَب».

 الزواجِر (٨/٢).



 *أصــل من أصول أهل السنة والجماعة* .

. قال الإمام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله:

 «الصبـر على جـور الأئمــة أصــل من أصول أهل السنة والجماعة».
لمجموع (١٧٩/٢٨).



*التَواضــُع* . 

. ‏قال الفُضـيل بن عياض - رَحِمه الله:

وقد سُئل عن التَواضــُع:

 «أَنَّ تَخضَع للحَـــق وَتنقَـــاد، 

وَلَـو سَمعتَـهُ من صَبِي وَلَوسَمِعّتُهُ من أَجهل النَّـاسَ قَبلته».

. حلية الأوليـــــــــ  ــــــــــاء (٣٩٦/٣).



 *التوبة النصوح* . 

. ‏قال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله:

«التوبة النصوح، 

أن تبغض الذنب كما أحببتـه وتستغفـر منه إذا ذكـرته».

. تفسير ابن كثير (١٦٩/٨).


*النية أبلغ من العمل* . 

. ‏قال يحيى بن كثير:

«تعلموا النية فإنها أبلغ من العمل».

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:
 *« الاِستِقامَةُ والثَّبات لا قُدرَةَ للعبدِ عليهِ بنَفسِه، ولِذلِك يحتاجُ أن يسألَ ربَّهُ الثّبات، كَمْ مِنْ عامِلٍ يَعملُ الخَيْر، إذا بقِيَ بيْنهُ وبيْنَ الجنَّة ذِراع، وشارَفَ مَركَبهُ ساحِلَ النَّجاة، ضرَبهُ مَوجُ الهَوَى فغَرِق »*

{مجموع رسائله ٣٣٩/١}

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏ قال الشيخ العلامة السعدي -رحمه الله- :

*« ولا إحسان أعظم وأنفع من إحسان مَن يرشد النّاس لأمر دينهم، ويُعلمهم ما جهلوا، ويُنبههم لما عنه غفلوا » .*

 |[ المصدر: الفتاوى السعدية ص (٦٢٦) ]|

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏القلبُ إذا لم تلينهُ يبقى قاسياً لأن زهرةَ الحياةِ الدنيا وزخارفها والأصحاب وما أشبه ذلك قد يوجب هذا أو بعضهُ قسوةَ القلبِ فلا بد أن تتعاهد قلبك بما يلينه وأحسن ما يلينه كتابُ الله عز وجل إذا قرأته بإمعانٍ وتدبرٍ فإنه يلينُ القلب.

شرح الكافية الشافية (1 /217)
للإمام ‎#ابن_عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال الإمام ابن القَيم رحمه الله:

الْأعمال لَا تتفَاضَلُ بِصُوَرِهَا و عددها و إنما تتفاضل بتفاضل ما في الْقلوب فتكون صورة العملين واحدة و بينهما في التفاضل كما بين السماء و الْأرض و الرجلان يكون مقامهما في الصف واحدا و بين صلاتيهما كما بين السماء وَ الْأَرْضِ

مَدارجُ السَالكينْ ج١/ص٣٤٠.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حضر الصحابي سهل بن سعد وليمة، فكان فيها تسع من مطلقاته، فلما خرج، أتينه وقلن: كيف أنت يا أبا العباس.  

سير الأعلام (٤٢٣/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" يقول الحافظ ابن رجب في حال الذين لا يعملون بعلمهم:

" ... وربما انتفع غيرهم بمعرفتهم ووصفهم لطريق السير، فسار المتعلّمون فنجوا، وانقطع بمن تعلموا منهم الطريق فهلكوا ! "

رسائل ابن رجب ١/ ٤٦: 
رسالة شرح حديث أبي الدرداء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قالت امرأة ترث أخاها المقتول:

كأن بني مروان إذ يقتلونه
خِشاش من الطير اجتمعن على صقر

سير الأعلام (٤٥٠/٣)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال العلامة ابن القيم - رحمه الله - :

 *‏ولما علم عدو الله أن الله تعالى لا يسلطه على أهل التوحيد والإخلاص قال :

 { فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ * إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ}

• فعلم عدو الله أن من اعتصم بالله عز وجل، وأخلص له وتوكل عليه ، لا يقدر على إغوائه وإضلاله .

إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان (٩٩/١).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا۟ ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ﴾ 

أي: اجعلهم موحدين، مقيمين الصلاة؛ لأن إقامة الصلاة من أخص وأفضل العبادات الدينية، فمن أقامها كان مقيماً لدينه.

 [السعدي:٤٢٧]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

«كانَت نِساؤنا كَمنازلِنا، يَسترهَا عَن العُيون الحِجاب السَّابغ، فلا يبدُو جَمالها إلا لِمن يحل لَه النَّظر إليها، فَهتكت الأستَار، عن المَرأة وعن الدَّار..»

-الشَّيخ علي الطَّنطاوي رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

﴿أَلَمۡ یَجِدۡكَ یَتِیمࣰا فَـَٔاوَىٰ﴾


قد قيل: إن يتمه؛ لأنه لا يكون لأحد حق عليه، نقله أبو حيان.


والذي يظهر أن يتمه راجع إلى قوله: ﴿ما ودعك ربك﴾، 
أي: ليتولى الله تعالى أمره من صغره، وتقدم معنى إيواء الله له، 
فكان يتمه لإبراز فضله؛ لأن يتيم الأمس أصبح سيد الغد، وكافل اليتامى.


أضواء البيان.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ي شوال توفي:
( الشيخ سليمان التركماني الموله الذي كان يجلس على مصطبته بالعلبيين،وكان قبل ذلك مقيما بطهارة باب البريد، وكان لا يتحاشى من النجاسات ولا يتقيها،ولا يصلي الصلوات ولا يأتيها، وكان بعض الناس من الهمج له فيه عقيدة قاعدة الهمج الرعاع الذي هم أتباع كل ناعق من المولهين والمجانين
و يزعمون أنه يكاشف وأنه رجل صالح،ودفن بباب الصغير في يوم كثير الثلج).

ابن كثير البداية والنهاية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حب النبي علىٰ الأنام فريضة
لا تنسَ ذكر الهاشمي الأكـرمِ


إن الصلاة علىٰ النبي وسيـلة
فيها النجاة لـكل عبـد مسلـمِ


° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° 


| بُستان الوَاعظين [٢٩٤

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله - :


 الرِّضَا بِالْقَضَاءِ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ السَّعَادَةِ ، وَالتَّسَخُّطُ عَلَى الْقَضَاءِ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشَّقَاوَةِ . 


° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~°  


 مدارج السالكين  202/

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن القيّم "رحمه الله تعالى "


" ‏فالآلام والمشاق إما إحسان ورحمة ، وإما عدل وحكمة ، وإماإصلاح وتهيئة لخير يحصل بعدها ، وإما لدفع ألم هوأصعب منها " اﻫـ .


° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~°
‏
 [ شفاء العليل || (٢٥٠/١)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قـال الشيخ ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله):


الأوراد الشرعية حصن منيع أشد من سد يأجوج ومأجوج لكن مع الأسف أن كثيرًا من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا


تفسير جزء عم (٣٥٥)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :


 " المأثور عن الصحابة كانوا إذا أتوا المسجد يوم الجمعة يصلون من حين يدخلون ما تيسر فمنهم من يصلي عشر ركعات ومنهم من يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة ومنهم من يصلي ثمان ركعات ومنهم من يصلي أقل من ذلك " .


 [مجموع الفتاوى ( 189/24)]

----------


## نور وليد

> قـال الشيخ ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله):
> 
> 
> الأوراد الشرعية حصن منيع أشد من سد يأجوج ومأجوج لكن مع الأسف أن كثيرًا من الناس لا يعرف عن هذه الأوراد شيئا
> 
> 
> تفسير جزء عم (٣٥٥)


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نور وليد

> *قـال الفضيـل بـن عيـاض رحمه الله:*
> 
> *" يـا مسكيـن أنـت مسـيّء وتـرى أنـك محسـن،* 
> 
> *وأنـت جاهـل وتـرى أنـك عالـم، وتبخـل وتـرى أنـك كريـم،*
> 
> *وأحمـق وتـرى أنـك عاقـل، أجلـك قصيـر وأملـك طويــل".*
> 
> 
> ...


رفع الله قدرك فى الدنيا و الاخرة اخى الفاضل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وكان رحمه الله يرى تقبيل اليد من الفتنة:

قال لرجل: ما أبقت الفتنة منك؟ 

فقال الرجل: وأي فتنة رأيتني فيها؟ 

فقال ابن عياش: رأيتهم يقبِّلون يدك ولا تمنعهم. 

سير الأعلام (٥٠٠/٨)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال القاضي حفص بن غياث:

والله ما وليت القضاء حتى حلَّت لي الميتة - يعني أنه اضطر إليه- 

ومات ولم يخلف درهما، بل دينا عليه قدره ٩٠٠ درهم. 

سير الأعلام (٢٦/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الذهبي بعد قصة البرامكة، وكيف كانوا في علو ورياسة، فأضحوا في سجن ومهانة:

فما أجهل من يغترُّ بالدنيا! 

سير الأعلام (٦٠/٩)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بحر القلزم هو: البحر الأحمر 

وبحر الروم هو: البحر الأبيض المتوسط

وكان هارون الرشيد يريد ربطهما، وقد تم ذلك بقناة السويس زماننا هذا. 

حاشية الأرنؤوط على سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٨٩/٩) طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشافعي:

من تعلم القرآن عظمت قيمته، ومن تكلم في الفقه نما قدره، ومن كتب الحديث قويت حجته، ومن نظر في الحساب جزل رأيه. 

سير أعلام النبلاء (٢٤/١٠) بتصرف

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الله تعالى : *{ إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا واعتصموا بالله وأخلصوا دينهم لله فأولٰئك مع المؤمنين }*


 قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : *كثيرٌ من الناس يظن أنه لو فَعل ما فعل ، ثم قال : "أستغفر الله" زالَ أثرُ الذنب ، وراح هذا بهذا !*


[ الداء والدواء (٣٦/١) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال قتادة بن دعامة رحمه الله : *باب من العلم يحفظه الرجل يطلب به صلاح نفسه وصلاح الناس .. أفضل من عبادة حول كامل* .


[ البداية والنهاية (9/343) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : ليس الميت : من خرجت روحه من جنبيه ؛ *وانما الميت : من لا يفقه ماذا لربه من الحقوق عليه* !


[ التذكرة (١٨) ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

في شذرات الذهب لابن العماد 8/609:               
شهاب الدّين أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الصّفدي ، نزيل مصر، المعروف بابن شيخ الوضوء.
قال ابن حجر: كانت له عناية بالعلم، وعرف والده بشيخ الوضوء لأنه كان يتعاهد المطاهر فيعلّم العوام الوضوء

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال رجل #للفضيل_بن_عياض : 
««فلان يغتابني...»» 
فقال الشيخ:
¶قد جلب لك الخير جلبا¶
حلية الاولياء8/108

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التحريش بين الأحبة "

قال ابن عبدالبر المالكي رحمه الله:

«والتحريشُ بين البَهائِم مَكروه ، والتحريشُ بين الآدَمِيِّين حَوبٌ كبير ، وأبغضُ الخلقِ إلى الله وأبعدهم من رسول ﷺ ؛ المشّاؤُون بالنمِيمَة ، المُفَرِّقُون بين الأحِبَّة ، المُلتَمِسُون لأهل البِرِّ العَثَرات!»

الكافي في فقه أهل المدينة(١١٤٤/٢)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال السعدي: 

"ومن الأمور النافعة:

أن تعرف أن أذية الناس لك وخصوصا في الأقوال السيئة، لا تضرك، بل تضرهم، إلا إن أشغلت نفسك في الاهتمام بها، وسوغت لها أن تملك مشاعرك، فعند ذلك تضرك كما ضرتهم، فإن أنت لم تضع لها بالا لم تضرك شيئاً".

"الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة" (ص 12 / 16).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
لم يمتنع أحد من الصحابة والتابعين عن تفسير آية من كتاب الله،ولا قال هذه من المتشابه الذي لا يعلم معناه، *ولا قال قط أحد من سلف الأمة ولا الأئمة المتبوعين إن في القرآن آيات لا يعلم معناها ولا يفهمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أهل العلم جميعهم، وإنما قد ينفون علم بعض ذلك عن بعض الناس* وهذا لا ريب فيه.
وإنما *وضع هذه المسألة المتأخرون من الطوائف بسبب الكلام في آيات الصفات والقدر وغير ذلك*، فلقبوها: (هل يجوز أن يشتمل القرآن على ما لا يعلم معناه)
الفتاوى [٢٨٥/۱٣].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن تيمية:

"القلب لا يتوكل إلا على من يرجوه، فمن رجا قوته أو عمله أو علمه أو صديقه أو قرابته أو شيخه أو ملكه أو ماله غير ناظر إلى الله كان فيه نوع توكل على ذلك السبب، وما رجا أحد مخلوقا أو توكل عليه إلا خاب ظنه فيه".

الفتاوى الكبرى ٥/ ٢٣٢.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

❒ قال الإمام  ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﺎﺯ رحمه الله :

"ﻟﻮ ﺳﻜﺖ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ،ﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻄﺌﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺋﻬﻢ ،ﻭﻗﻠﺪﻫﻢ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ؛ﻭﺑﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻛﺘﻮﻥ ﺑﺈﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﻤﺎﻥ "

[ المجموع  ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*فإن أكثر طلاب العلم يطلبونه -أي العلم- محبة، ولهذا قال أبو داود للإمام أحمد بن حنبل: طلبتَ هذا العلم -أو قال جمعته- لله؟* 
*فقال: لله عزيز! ولكن حُبِّب إليّ أمر ففعلته.* 
*وهذا حال أكثر النفوس، فإن الله خلق فيها محبة للمعرفة والعلم.*

شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله. 
جامع المسائل (١٩١/٥).

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺑﻄﺔ رحمه الله :
«ﺃﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺒﺮﺑﻬﺎﺭﻱ ﻣﻤﻦ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﻡ ، ﻣﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺳﻜﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺪﻋﻲ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻋﻲ : ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺒﻠﻴﺔ ، ﻓﺮﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ  ﺃﻱ - ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺍﻥ - ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺒﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﺻﻨﺎﻑ:
ﺻﻨﻒ ﺯﻫﺎﺩ ﻳﺼﻮﻣﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ، ﻭﺻﻨﻒ ﻳﻜﺘﺒﻮﻥ ﻭ ﻳﺘﻔﻘﻬﻮﻥ ، ﻭﺻﻨﻒ ﻳﺼﻔﻌﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻒ ﻣﺜﻠﻚ ﻭﺻﻔﻌﻪ ﻭﺃﻭﺟﻌﻪ».


طﺒﻘﺎت الحنابلة (2/43)..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏  ‏‏‏‏‏‏‏قال الضحاك: ما مِن أحدٍ تعلَّم *القرآنَ ثم نسيه إلا بذنب يُحدِثه، وذلك بأن الله تعالى يقول: ﴿وَما أَصابَكُم مِن مُصيبَةٍ فَبِما كَسَبَت أَيديكُم وَيَعفو عَن كَثيرٍ﴾، ونسيانُ *القرآن من أعظم المصائب. (ابن المبارك | الزهد والرقائق)

كان عليٌّ -رضي الله عنه- يقول: آهٍ من قِلّةِ الزاد وبُعْدِ السفرِ ووحشةِ الطريق!. علّق ابنُ الجوزي قائلًا: واعجبًا لخوفِهم مع التقوى، وأمنِك مع المعاصي!. (التبصرة)

●‏ ‏‏‏غايةُ الحبّ، مع غاية الذُّلِّ، هذا تمامُ العبوديَّة. (ابن القيم | الداء والدواء)

●‏ ‏من مَفاسِد هذه الحضَارة أنّها تُسمّي الاحتيال ذكاءً، والانحلال حريّة، والرذيلة فنًّا، والاستغلال مَعونَة. (مصطفى السّباعي | هكذا علمتني الحياة)

******* •┈┈┈••••●◆  ❁◆●••••┈┈┈  •

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

أجمعوا* على أن الحرة البالغة تخمر رأسها إذا صلت، و أنها إن صلت و *جميع* رأسها مكشوف عليها إعادة الصلاة.
 الأوسط ،لابن المنذر(١/١٦٦)

----------

